# AEW Double or Nothing 5/25/19



## Erik.

Really hyped for the SCU/OWE match.


----------



## OwnChain5

Only watching if Ambrose signs.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Assuming Hangman/Pac end up being similar to the Hangman/Janela match from ALL IN.

Also, Jericho/Omega should be great once again, but I wonder if they'll change it up a bit, or just go with the brawling NO DQ style Jericho does now.

Still expect a really fun show.


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Ace

This is going to be great.


----------



## FROSTY

Pretty sure we're going to see The Buck vs Lucha Bros too, which should be great after that attack on the stage at the rally.


----------



## Donnie

Got HIGH hopes for PAC vs Hangman. 

I assume we'll get a CODY match. Fingers crossed he doesn't shit the bed like WK.


----------



## Chrome

Hopefully the stage looks cool and "Vegas-like." Too many ppv's look the same these days, including the 1st All In.


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Got HIGH hopes for PAC vs Hangman.
> 
> I assume we'll get a CODY match. Fingers crossed he doesn't shit the bed like WK.


Didn't he have a knee that needed to be surgically repaired at WK.


----------



## Erik.

Would be happy for the set up to look exactly like it did at All-In.

Sometimes simple is better.

Packed out it's going to look fucking awesome though. Here's the arena for boxing.










Cody wants a Sports-like promotion, so I can't see them going with over the top stages. Whilst it's nice to show yourself off as looking legit, they also want to show that they are different.


----------



## Beatles123

General sale 2/13! Get your tickets! :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> Would be happy for the set up to look exactly like it did at All-In.
> 
> Sometimes simple is better.


They need nothing more than this:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Didn't he have a knee that needed to be surgically repaired at WK.


Yep. He had surgery last week I think.

edit: looks like it was today and not last week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095348380765749249


----------



## Corey

Beatles123 said:


> General sale 2/13! Get your tickets! :mark


Didn't they already sell out completely?


----------



## Chrome

Corey said:


> Didn't they already sell out completely?


I think the presale was for 12k while the capacity for the arena will be 14k. So this is for the last 2k I'm guessing.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Erik. said:


> Would be happy for the set up to look exactly like it did at All-In.
> 
> Sometimes simple is better.
> 
> Packed out it's going to look fucking awesome though. Here's the arena for boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cody wants a Sports-like promotion, so I can't see them going with over the top stages. Whilst it's nice to show yourself off as looking legit, they also want to show that they are different.


If they decide to try to pretend to be a sport rather than accept that it is sports entertainment then they will get nowhere near WWE. Treating wrestling like a sport won't draw casuals. Hell it wont even draw some hardcore because if I want to watch a combat sport with rankings etc then i will just go watch actual combat sport like mma not pretend.


----------



## Erik.

The_Great_One21 said:


> If they decide to try to pretend to be a sport rather than accept that it is sports entertainment then they will get nowhere near WWE. Treating wrestling like a sport won't draw casuals. Hell it wont even draw some hardcore because if I want to watch a combat sport with rankings etc then i will just go watch actual combat sport like mma not pretend.


All professional wrestling IS sports entertainment. Do you care for a great match over a story? Because if you do, you may as well go watch real combat sports.

It's not about PRETENDING to be a sport. It's giving it a fresh outlook. WCW didn't PRETEND to be a sport but they portrayed their show in a sports like fashion. Commentary put it over as a sport as opposed to a business like the WWE tend to do. They would have time limits during their matches. You wouldn't hear a wrestlers music hit when run-ins occured because that WOULDNT happen in a real environment. They had their announce table that emulated a sports broadcasting position etc.

Having a sports vibe in your wrestling product mixed in with the story of pro wrestling through feuds and characters is exactly what the wrestling industry needs. Because I am not sure there is a single promotion on easily accessible stations that provide that.

Legit rules being enforced throughout the show, not insulting the fans intelligence, time limit during matches, creative freedom for talent, commentary CALLING the matches - all these things make it different to the WWE but also adding different things to their product that will CLEARLY show it's different like the weigh-ins they're looking about doing are a nice touch. 

Do AEW care about the casuals? No idea. They need to take things slow. They need to get a solid consistent base of fans before they can start trying to draw casual viewers in because across the America and across the world, WWE is wrestling, regardless of whether you like it or not, they have been on top of the Sports Entertainment world for 40+ years. Even if they haven't had the best wrestling, the biggest stars at times, they were ALWAYS the company people recognised as WRESTLING. 

Omega, Bucks and Cody keep saying they're looking to change the world. Which already draws me in. How are they going to change the world? What are they going to do? Are they going to redefine what live wrestling television is? Are they going to give us something fresh and new that a wrestling show hasn't given us before? Who knows.

We'll have to wait and see. I've always mentioned that timing could really help AEW here. WWE have lost a million viewers within a year. If AEW can provide something fresh, all those fans who are sick and tired of the formulaic WWE could potentially switch on the TV on a Tuesday night or whenever they have their shows and enjoy what they see, mention it to other fans of wrestling who tuned out months ago because they were sick of the WWE. Being easily accessible (unlike TNA, ROH etc.) will be huge for them.


----------



## RKing85

I have never seen Rose wrestle once before. Is she a plus adding to Baker/Rae or should that have been a 1 on 1 match?


----------



## Donnie

I wonder if Billy is willing to work with CODY again, given his relationship with ROH. Wouldn't mind seeing another NWA World Title match on the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> GI assume we'll get a CODY match. Fingers crossed he doesn't shit the bed like WK.


If he's not forced to cram a 16 minute match into 9 minutes again, he'll be fine.


----------



## V-Trigger

Ace said:


> I wonder if Billy is willing to work with CODY again, given his relationship with ROH. Wouldn't mind seeing another NWA World Title match on the show.


NWA has a relationship with ROH and NJPW. Forget about it.


----------



## Impact4life

They sold out in 4 Minutes....


----------



## Beatles123

Impact4life said:


> They sold out in 4 Minutes....


HOLY DIMES :banderas


----------



## MMM2909

Yep they have the hype and the buzz behind them, and for the sake of the business i hope they can deliver like they did last time


----------



## Piers

Impact4life said:


> They sold out in 4 Minutes....


----------



## ColonelLanda

Is SCU going to be Cima and 2 OWE guys or 2 Stronghearts guys?

Seems to me they’ll have OWE open the show, but Cima will face SCU with T-Hawk and another member.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't believe CIMA's partners have been announced yet, but signs point to being some OWE wrestlers to get their exposure & the partnership off on the right foot.


----------



## TripleG

4 minute sell out? Damn. Just...hot damn!


----------



## Sin City Saint

TripleG said:


> 4 minute sell out? Damn. Just...hot damn!


Glad I got my tix during the pre-sale!


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095756025397956612


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> If he's not forced to cram a 16 minute match into 9 minutes again, he'll be fine.


I hope so. The Juice match was brutal to watch. 

Any guesses on who Cody faces?


----------



## Wrestlefire

Ace said:


> I hope so. The Juice match was brutal to watch.
> 
> Any guesses on who Cody faces?


To my understanding, Ambrose/Moxley has no non-compete -- so when he's off WWE contract, he can sign with them.


----------



## Erik.

Let's just hope we don't get anything stupid like this.



Spoiler: ALL IN


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Will this be on PPV?


----------



## Erik.

Rex Rasslin said:


> Will this be on PPV?


It will be!


----------



## Donnie

No. It's taking place on AOL.com :vince$ 

Fingers crossed that LU keeps crappy Joey Ryan under contract for the next decade, and he retires.


----------



## shandcraig

Chrome said:


> Hopefully the stage looks cool and "Vegas-like." Too many ppv's look the same these days, including the 1st All In.



To be fair the production was provided from ROH for the most part. So most of that stuff is just different stuff ROH had and they tried to make there own look.


Based off what they say and there vision and the visual look we have seen so far, Its pretty clear they will have a more unique style and less just big screens


----------



## Natecore

So jealous I’m not going. Being at All In was one of the best events, day, weekends I’ve ever had. A $1000 trip to Vegas just isn’t in the cards this year.

Have a blast anybody that gets to be there for Double Or Nothing! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> I hope so. The Juice match was brutal to watch.
> 
> Any guesses on who Cody faces?


Didn't hate the match myself, it was more unfortunate that it was so rushed. I quite liked their first match, was hoping for that to be attempted for the Dome. Oh well.

I'm not completely banking on him having a match, but I hope something with this MJF angle happens at the PPV. That'll be worthwhile. Involvement, angle, match with MJF that sees Cody involved, etc.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> No. It's taking place on AOL.com :vince$
> 
> Fingers crossed that LU keeps crappy Joey Ryan under contract for the next decade, and he retires.


Oh Nooooooooo, dick jokes are gross. Lets throw away the most over comedy act! :vince




:waiting


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Didn't hate the match myself, it was more unfortunate that it was so rushed. I quite liked their first match, was hoping for that to be attempted for the Dome. Oh well.
> 
> I'm not completely banking on him having a match, but I hope something with this MJF angle happens at the PPV. That'll be worthwhile. Involvement, angle, match with MJF that sees Cody involved, etc.





Beatles123 said:


> Oh Nooooooooo, dick jokes are gross. Lets throw away the most over comedy act! :vince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :waiting


 MJF could be a fun match, now that you mention it. Plus it would be a great way to make the crowd care about a newish guy. 


I hate Joey, Beatle. Always have always will, he's goof. The best moment of Joey's career was when he left PWG for TNA, and he said he didn't want to leave, and Excalibur told him to the take the money and fuck off forever.


----------



## Obfuscation

Pretty sure the last thing The Elite are clinging onto is the comedy dick stuff of Joey Ryan. Even the phrase "most over comedy act" is already something you don't need. Lucha Underground making sure he only stays on the Youtube show for now, good thing.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> MJF could be a fun match, now that you mention it. Plus it would be a great way to make the crowd care about a newish guy.
> 
> 
> I hate Joey, Beatle. Always have always will, he's goof. The best moment of Joey's career was when he left PWG for TNA, and he said he didn't want to leave, and Excalibur told him to the take the money and fuck off forever.





Obfuscation said:


> Pretty sure the last thing The Elite are clinging onto is the comedy dick stuff of Joey Ryan. Even the phrase "most over comedy act" is already something you don't need. Lucha Underground making sure he only stays on the Youtube show for now, good thing.


:lol at You guys acting like there hasn't been much worse in wrestling.

Its fun, it's over and you don't get rid of what works.


----------



## Obfuscation

Works? 

This isn't even a central thing involving the faction outside of one moment from ALL IN which was met with middling opinions. It's like I'm missing something here on the revisionist history front.


----------



## Donnie

The only time in Joey's career that's he's been over was when Candice was carrying his worthless ass in the feud with the Bucks. 

As Hayley said, the dicks got a hell of lot more hate than love, even from the biggest BTE fans. Joey's a scrub, and he's not needed for AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

Obfuscation said:


> Works?
> 
> This isn't even a central thing involving the faction outside of one moment from ALL IN which was met with middling opinions. It's like I'm missing something here on the revisionist history front.





Ace said:


> The only time in Joey's career that's he's been over was when Candice was carrying his worthless ass in the feud with the Bucks.
> 
> As Hayley said, the dicks got a hell of lot more hate than love, even from the biggest BTE fans. Joey's a scrub, and he's not needed for AEW.


Sorry folks. I disagree with that. All In had people marking like crazy in the crowed, and at every event they go to whenever joey does his bit he gets a loud as fuck pop. Don't act like that doesn't matter. Some people have raunchy senses of humor and I'm one of them. Don't discount MY opinion just because Jim Cornette's gets parroted more.


----------



## TripleG

I won't definitively say that AEW is going to be a success because Lord knows I've been let down before. 

What I will say is that thus far, they have given off the impression that they have a plan and they know what they're doing. 

Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## MC

Count me out with the Joey Ryan stuff. I like comedy wrestling and a fan of raunchy/out of the box characters (Danshoku Dino's #1 fan here) but Ryan is not funny, AT ALL. Well him doing it to Takeshita that one time was amusing but as a main act, I don't really want to see it. If you want a comedy guy, get someone who is actually funny.

And no, we aren't just parroting Jim Cornette, it's just an unfunny gimmick to us.


----------



## Beatles123

MC said:


> Count me out with the Joey Ryan stuff. I like comedy wrestling and a fan of raunchy/out of the box characters (Danshoku Dino's #1 fan here) but Ryan is not funny, AT ALL. Well him doing it to Takeshita that one time was amusing but as a main act, I don't really want to see it. If you want a comedy guy, get someone who is actually funny.
> 
> And no, we aren't just parroting Jim Cornette, it's just an unfunny gimmick to us.


Well guess what? You guys don't speak for everyone and anyone that seriously wants to write him off because he doesn't appeal to them is just being a stick in the mud. (Or is it a Dick? :vince5)

Sorry, but as Heyman once said: This is my hill to die on. I like joey. I think he has a niche for himself and he and Hangman are gold together. I refuse to be shamed for it either.


----------



## Garmonbozia

I like Joey Ryan, he's so relatable. :side:


----------



## TD Stinger

So far we got:

1. Omega vs. Jericho
2. PAC vs. Hangman
3. Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros.
4. Cody vs. Mystery Opponent
5. SCU vs. CIMA & 2 OWE Guys
6. Rose vs. Rae vs. Baker

So that's 6 matches already, and they already confirmed that Aja Kong and another joshi wrestler (who's name is escaping me at the moment) will be there too, so that's another match.

Makes you wonder what they're going to do with everyone else from Sonny Kiss, Sammy, Havoc, Best Friends, and various others.

I just don't want them to put too much on the card. The one big knock I had on ALL IN was time management, which considering they had to rush to the end just to finish the PPV on time, I say is a valid complaint.

There were so many matches on that card that felt like they went 5 or 10 minutes longer than they needed and you could have even taken a match or two off the card. It was a very fun show, but it also felt like a long show. I could see this show having the same issue.


----------



## Beatles123

Garmonbozia said:


> I like Joey Ryan, he's so relatable. :side:


I don't think thats the point :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

TD Stinger said:


> So far we got:
> 
> 1. Omega vs. Jericho
> 2. PAC vs. Hangman
> 3. Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros.
> 4. Cody vs. Mystery Opponent
> 5. SCU vs. CIMA & 2 OWE Guys
> 6. Rose vs. Rae vs. Baker
> 
> So that's 6 matches already, and they already confirmed that Aja Kong and another joshi wrestler (who's name is escaping me at the moment) will be there too, so that's another match.
> 
> Makes you wonder what they're going to do with everyone else from Sonny Kiss, Sammy, Havoc, Best Friends, and various others.
> 
> I just don't want them to put too much on the card. The one big knock I had on ALL IN was time management, which considering they had to rush to the end just to finish the PPV on time, I say is a valid complaint.
> 
> There were so many matches on that card that felt like they went 5 or 10 minutes longer than they needed and you could have even taken a match or two off the card. It was a very fun show, but it also felt like a long show. I could see this show having the same issue.



Cody vs Jon Moxley PLLLEAASSSEEEEE

If they can sign him, they should keep it under wraps and let Cody's opponent be a surprise and be Moxley.

would be huge for AEW


----------



## shandcraig

birthday_massacre said:


> Cody vs Jon Moxley PLLLEAASSSEEEEE
> 
> If they can sign him, they should keep it under wraps and let Cody's opponent be a surprise and be Moxley.
> 
> would be huge for AEW


i dont think there is a 90 day gap between WM and DON ? so he wont be able to.


----------



## V-Trigger

There's no 90 days clause if he finish his contract. I doubt that's him tbh. Jericho hinted at Goldust during the Tony interview.


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> i dont think there is a 90 day gap between WM and DON ? so he wont be able to.


Ambrose does not have a 90 day any compete clause. At least that is what I heard.


----------



## shandcraig

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose does not have a 90 day no compete clause since his contract is running out. At least that is what I heard.



Oh weird i thought all wwe wrestlers did ? or is it different if your contact ends ? i dont know a lot about it.


Im not following wwe but i heard they announced he was leaving which seems really weird to me. That makes me think its a storyline but then again its 2019 and everyone is just becoming more public about everything so anythings possible.


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> Oh weird i thought all wwe wrestlers did ? or is it different if your contact ends ? i dont know a lot about it.
> 
> 
> Im not following wwe but i heard they announced he was leaving which seems really weird to me. That makes me think its a storyline but then again its 2019 and everyone is just becoming more public about everything so anythings possible.


I think Ambrose had it added to his contract. Most wrestlers have it but Ambrose does not.


----------



## southshield

90 day clause is only for wrestlers who have been released before their contract expires.


----------



## shandcraig

Well there you go. Who knows what will happen!


----------



## Obfuscation

Considering I'm in the _Ambrose leaving is a work_ camp the moment it was brought to light, not banking on that.

Goldust teasing has been something there for years. May finally be time for it.


----------



## Beatles123

I dunno if WWE actuallt will let Ambeose walkafter the buzz its given AEW, but I hope so.


----------



## Jedah

Ambrose is reaching the end of his contract and reportedly isn't interested in negotiating further. As long as he fulfills all his remaining dates he walks free at expiration and there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## southshield

The fact that the Undertaker will be at this event (not wrestling) says everything about the WWE right now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096164483884412928


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jedah said:


> Ambrose is reaching the end of his contract and reportedly isn't interested in negotiating further. As long as he fulfills all his remaining dates he walks free at expiration and there's nothing they can do about it.


The WWE could pull some fuckery ilke they did with Rey Mysterio and tack on 10 months more to his contract since he was injured but if the WWE did that again it would probably turn the whole lockerroom against them.


----------



## Chrome

birthday_massacre said:


> The WWE could pull some fuckery ilke they did with Rey Mysterio and tack on 10 months more to his contract since he was injured but if the WWE did that again it would probably turn the whole lockerroom against them.


Plus Ambrose could lawyer up and get out of that pretty easily methinks.


----------



## Beatles123

southshield said:


> The fact that the Undertaker will be at this event (not wrestling) says everything about the WWE right now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096164483884412928


Can we just talk about the fact that the fucking undertaker is working INDY DATES?!?!


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> Can we just talk about the fact that the fucking undertaker is working INDY DATES?!?!


I know right? What a time to be alive.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Obfuscation said:


> Considering I'm in the _Ambrose leaving is a work_ camp the moment it was brought to light, not banking on that.
> 
> Goldust teasing has been something there for years. May finally be time for it.


You can't possibly still believe it's a work.


----------



## Even Flow

Undertaker at Starrcast :done


----------



## Erik.

Whilst I don't want to see Taker in the ring ever again.

I find it absolutely amazing that Taker will be at Starrcast. It's just so un-Undertaker. 

2019 is a weird time for wrestling. :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Whilst I don't want to see Taker in the ring ever again.
> 
> I find it absolutely amazing that Taker will be at Starrcast. It's just so un-Undertaker.
> 
> 2019 is a weird time for wrestling. :lol


If undertaker made a cameo at DON :hutz


----------



## birthday_massacre

Taker isn't wrestling that show right? Isn't he just having an appearance like signing autographs?


----------



## Jedah

birthday_massacre said:


> The WWE could pull some fuckery ilke they did with Rey Mysterio and tack on 10 months more to his contract since he was injured but if the WWE did that again it would probably turn the whole lockerroom against them.


Ambrose isn't injured and is working all his dates. They can't do anything about an expired contract. He's free and clear whenever it expires.


----------



## Life010

birthday_massacre said:


> Taker isn't wrestling that show right? Isn't he just having an appearance like signing autographs?


Probably not, a lot of legends will be appearing during Starcast 2 I don't think any of them will step in a AEW ring.


----------



## Obfuscation

Taker gearing up to tell more stories. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

WWE will want Ambrose back one day plus his wife they value a lot still works for the company.

If Ambrose doesn't change his mind (or if this isn't a work), WWE are not going to pull that shit in this case.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jedah said:


> Ambrose isn't injured and is working all his dates. They can't do anything about an expired contract. He's free and clear whenever it expires.


He didn't work his dates when he was hurt for 10 months. They did it with Rey Mysterio, so they could do it right before it expires. But they probably won't but they could if they wanted to

Ambrose or maybe CM Punk would be best cast scenario for Cody, biggest disappointment would be Dustin


----------



## Jokerface17

Chrome said:


> Plus Ambrose could lawyer up and get out of that pretty easily methinks.




I wouldn’t put it past them but who knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obfuscation

Piping in CM Punk over someone like Goldust is really the tipping point of anticipating a crushing defeat with these expectations. Omega vs Jericho is the headliner, lets be reasonable.


----------



## Y.2.J

If Taker were to appear at DON even just an appearance, he doesn't have to wrestle, I will faint...

:trips8


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096110260539015168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096121215884890112
Vince right now:


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096110260539015168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096121215884890112
> Vince right now:


Man, they should try to get Rock and Foley to be in the crowd as well. Can you imagine? :wow


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096110260539015168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096121215884890112
> Vince right now:


The great JeriGOAT strikes again!

This show is going to be so goddamn awesome I can't wait


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The Rock rarely acknowledges anything wrestling-related outside of WWE so that's cool.


----------



## Jonhern

not sure if there is a travel thread for this yet, but starcast has some good hotel deals on their website, I booked at the Tuscany suites since its right int he middle of a couple of places I want to hit up that weekend, plus large rooms, and much less than anything else in that area with the group room rate. Now need to find a flight.


----------



## Erik.

BulletClubFangirl said:


> The Rock rarely acknowledges anything wrestling-related outside of WWE so that's cool.


Not entirely true.

He used to praise Ricochet and Kevin Owens when they were on the indies. He was also going to show up at a PWG event to confront Kevin Owens at one stage too.

I think The Rock just has so much respect for the wrestling industry and thinks this new brand can be a good thing for the future.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Erik. said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> He used to praise Ricochet and Kevin Owens when they were on the indies. He was also going to show up at a PWG event to confront Kevin Owens at one stage too.
> 
> I think The Rock just has so much respect for the wrestling industry and thinks this new brand can be a good thing for the future.


I said rarely, not never. "If" that's your most recent example you can think of then that shows what I meant with my post.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Interesting that so few see Nakamura In the blurred Cody opponent image.

They’re hyping it as someone big. Brandy’s response is essentially “how are you going to make this happen.......when this person is still working for a major company?”

I’m sure I’m wrong, but i see Nakamura. I see that red Jacket. I see the hair obscuring the face. I’ve seen that image before. And obviously it will be a stock image given Nakamura ain’t traveling to Jacksonville to take photo’s just yet.

When I Immediately responded to the image on twitter Cody liked the tweet. Yes that means nothing, but still. 

We get different reports of Nakamura’s happiness in WWE. Meltzer dodges every question on his contract status,or gives a non answer. His contract will be up before DON, and he’s not doing a fucking thing of note on SD.

It’s prob fucking hornswoggle, and I’m prob way off. Yet I at least would like to think I’m putting some bigger clues together that fit the criteria for the hype they’re building around the opponent. More so than the lack of imagination I’m seeing with ideas like, MJF, Dustin, and Marty. 

I’ve even tried to see other rumored big names...like Batista, Chris Hero, and I still see Nakamura.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I said rarely, not never. "If" that's your most recent example you can think of then that shows what I meant with my post.


I say he praises non-WWE shows/characters just as much as he praises WWE shows/characters.

He's a wrestling man. Not a WWE man.

Your post would have been more accurate if you simply had said he "rarely acknowledges anything wrestling related"

In the last 5 months alone he's tweeted praise for Cody winning the NWA Championship and now Jericho's promo and praising AEW for selling out.

I genuinely cannot remember the last time he praised WWE or congratulated anyone within that company?

In fact, didn't he come out and say he wants to distance himself from the WWE due to the whole Saudi thing as it makes him look bad?

Good guy Rock doing whats best for business and puting over AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> I say he praises non-WWE shows/characters just as much as he praises WWE shows/characters.
> 
> He's a wrestling man. Not a WWE man.
> 
> Your post would have been more accurate if you simply had said he "rarely acknowledges anything wrestling related"
> 
> In the last 5 months alone he's tweeted praise for Cody winning the NWA Championship and now Jericho's promo and praising AEW for selling out.
> 
> I genuinely cannot remember the last time he praised WWE or congratulated anyone within that company?
> 
> In fact, didn't he come out and say he wants to distance himself from the WWE due to the whole Saudi thing as it makes him look bad?
> 
> Good guy Rock doing whats best for business and puting over AEW.


Yeah, but if that were the case and he REALLY wanted to strap a rocket to their ass he'd make an appearance promoting them :tommy


----------



## sim8

Beatles123 said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say he praises non-WWE shows/characters just as much as he praises WWE shows/characters.
> 
> He's a wrestling man. Not a WWE man.
> 
> Your post would have been more accurate if you simply had said he "rarely acknowledges anything wrestling related"
> 
> In the last 5 months alone he's tweeted praise for Cody winning the NWA Championship and now Jericho's promo and praising AEW for selling out.
> 
> I genuinely cannot remember the last time he praised WWE or congratulated anyone within that company?
> 
> In fact, didn't he come out and say he wants to distance himself from the WWE due to the whole Saudi thing as it makes him look bad?
> 
> Good guy Rock doing whats best for business and puting over AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but if that were the case and he REALLY wanted to strap a rocket to their ass he'd make an appearance promoting them <img src="http://i.imgur.com/oKZQu2O.png" border="0" alt="" title="Tommy" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

As much as that would be amazing to see, The Rock isn't going to be making an appearance for AEW. To be fair, him tweeting about it is a big deal. Sure he got some eyes on AEW with one tweet.


----------



## Beatles123

sim8 said:


> As much as that would be amazing to see, The Rock isn't going to be making an appearance for AEW. To be fair, him tweeting about it is a big deal. Sure he got some eyes on AEW with one tweet.


Oh yeah, hell no he's not gonna do it. I do wonder what it would take to get Stone Cold or Rock to get on board with another company. I wonder if they'd ever go "FUCK IT, I want to help a new company get goin'!" lol


----------



## sim8

Beatles123 said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as that would be amazing to see, The Rock isn't going to be making an appearance for AEW. To be fair, him tweeting about it is a big deal. Sure he got some eyes on AEW with one tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, hell no he's not gonna do it. I do wonder what it would take to get Stone Cold or Rock to get on board with another company. I wonder if they'd ever go "FUCK IT, I want to help a new company get goin'!" lol
Click to expand...

Money and a vision. Seems like AEW has both. Rock is never going to sign with another company. He's a big time movie star. If he does wrestling then it will be with the big league of WWE out of loyalty and name value. More likely Stone Cold would out of the two. Unfortunately Stone Cold has never been tempted out of retirement either. 

I wonder if Goldberg is really AEW bound. That could be a big deal for AEW, especially since Goldberg is again so fresh in the mind of casuals after the Lesnar match a few years back.


----------



## Stetho

Calm down, he tweeted about Lucha Underground too. It doesn't mean anything, I guess he's just a wrestling fan.


----------



## sim8

Stetho said:


> Calm down, he tweeted about Lucha Underground too. It doesn't mean anything, I guess he's just a wrestling fan.


Of course it means zero. Just fun to speculate. Wrestling fans, including myself are so cynical. AEW just making me optimistic which has fuelled my excitement. Get a little carried away lol ignore me


----------



## Daggdag

sim8 said:


> Money and a vision. Seems like AEW has both. Rock is never going to sign with another company. He's a big time movie star. If he does wrestling then it will be with the big league of WWE out of loyalty and name value. More likely Stone Cold would out of the two. Unfortunately Stone Cold has never been tempted out of retirement either.
> 
> I wonder if Goldberg is really AEW bound. That could be a big deal for AEW, especially since Goldberg is again so fresh in the mind of casuals after the Lesnar match a few years back.



I disagree I think Rock would have been willing to sign with another company if the money was good, and they booked him right.

People used to say Jericho would never sign with anyone but WWE too. They were wrong.


----------



## sim8

Daggdag said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money and a vision. Seems like AEW has both. Rock is never going to sign with another company. He's a big time movie star. If he does wrestling then it will be with the big league of WWE out of loyalty and name value. More likely Stone Cold would out of the two. Unfortunately Stone Cold has never been tempted out of retirement either.
> 
> I wonder if Goldberg is really AEW bound. That could be a big deal for AEW, especially since Goldberg is again so fresh in the mind of casuals after the Lesnar match a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree I think Rock would have been willing to sign with another company if the money was good, and they booked him right.
> 
> People used to say Jericho would never sign with anyone but WWE too. They were wrong.
Click to expand...

My whole reasoning with The Rock is that he is never going to commit due to his mega Hollywood career. I would be surprised for him to be able to even do the Brock Lesnar schedule due to movie commitment and insurance issues.

Then again, Jericho actually signing was shocking too so who knows.


----------



## RiverFenix

ColonelLanda said:


> Interesting that so few see Nakamura In the blurred Cody opponent image.
> 
> They’re hyping it as someone big. Brandy’s response is essentially “how are you going to make this happen.......when this person is still working for a major company?”
> 
> I’m sure I’m wrong, but i see Nakamura. I see that red Jacket. I see the hair obscuring the face. I’ve seen that image before. And obviously it will be a stock image given Nakamura ain’t traveling to Jacksonville to take photo’s just yet.
> 
> When I Immediately responded to the image on twitter Cody liked the tweet. Yes that means nothing, but still.
> 
> We get different reports of Nakamura’s happiness in WWE. Meltzer dodges every question on his contract status,or gives a non answer. His contract will be up before DON, and he’s not doing a fucking thing of note on SD.
> 
> It’s prob fucking hornswoggle, and I’m prob way off. Yet I at least would like to think I’m putting some bigger clues together that fit the criteria for the hype they’re building around the opponent. More so than the lack of imagination I’m seeing with ideas like, MJF, Dustin, and Marty.
> 
> I’ve even tried to see other rumored big names...like Batista, Chris Hero, and I still see Nakamura.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I see somebody with dark hair that is shaved or short at the sides and longer on top. Could be Nak. What would be personal between Nak and Cody though? Nak was gone from Japan just as Cody left wwe IIRC.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ColonelLanda said:


> Interesting that so few see Nakamura In the blurred Cody opponent image.
> 
> They’re hyping it as someone big. Brandy’s response is essentially “how are you going to make this happen.......when this person is still working for a major company?”
> 
> I’m sure I’m wrong, but i see Nakamura. I see that red Jacket. I see the hair obscuring the face. I’ve seen that image before. And obviously it will be a stock image given Nakamura ain’t traveling to Jacksonville to take photo’s just yet.
> 
> When I Immediately responded to the image on twitter Cody liked the tweet. Yes that means nothing, but still.
> 
> We get different reports of Nakamura’s happiness in WWE. Meltzer dodges every question on his contract status,or gives a non answer. His contract will be up before DON, and he’s not doing a fucking thing of note on SD.
> 
> It’s prob fucking hornswoggle, and I’m prob way off. Yet I at least would like to think I’m putting some bigger clues together that fit the criteria for the hype they’re building around the opponent. More so than the lack of imagination I’m seeing with ideas like, MJF, Dustin, and Marty.
> 
> I’ve even tried to see other rumored big names...like Batista, Chris Hero, and I still see Nakamura.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where can I see the image


----------



## Erik.

birthday_massacre said:


> Where can I see the image





Spoiler: image


----------



## ColonelLanda

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I see somebody with dark hair that is shaved or short at the sides and longer on top. Could be Nak. What would be personal between Nak and Cody though? Nak was gone from Japan just as Cody left wwe IIRC.




Doesn’t have to be personal. Just as SCU vs Cima and OWE/SH isn’t personal. A showcase match to show off a big signing and a big match for Cody. Simple as that.

I really can’t wait to be wrong about this to see who it really is, just for a good laugh. That being said Nakamura has a unique look and it seems to fit that picture.

There are very few names to match the hype they are building around Cody’s opponent....with that hair. Punk, Batista, Dustin, MJF, and Marty don’t have the hair of the man in that pic. And nobody independent or in Japan even that Brandy would know(or be asked to perform like she knew) has the hair or wears a red jacket of the person in that pic. And Brandy, as I said, gives the response of essentially of how are going to make this happen? 

The case against my guess would be that AEW would have to be mighty sure Nakamura would be leaving WWE to start throwing out hints. Which even so doesn’t mean the guess is entirely wrong.

Another argument is that it’s only mid feb, and would they really drag out the mystery until Nakamura’s contract expires, prob in April? And even with that I still say it looks like Nakamura

People are guessing with names already signed to AEW. Why? Scurll is part of ROH and will most like leave for AEW, but by DON.? And they are already having fun with Scurll on being the Elite. With Cody saying he’s dead. So he’s still very much part of the fun.

The Doc series is hyping it as someone on the outside. Cody is getting a call. He’ll call them back. 

Brandy scoffs at the pic. “How are you going to make this happen?”


----------



## dele

The_Great_One21 said:


> If they decide to try to pretend to be a sport rather than accept that it is sports entertainment then they will get nowhere near WWE. Treating wrestling like a sport won't draw casuals. Hell it wont even draw some hardcore because if I want to watch a combat sport with rankings etc then i will just go watch actual combat sport like mma not pretend.


I don't want to see a shoot fight. I want to see a wrestling show that doesn't treat me like an idiot. I want to see physically intense competition that isn't trying to run for political office. I don't want a doctor interrupting a fight every time someone is busted open hardway because Chris Benoit pwned his family 12 years ago. It's not that I want shoot fighting, I just want a show that isn't 3 hours of shit.



Erik. said:


> Spoiler: .


Looks like Steve Austin to me. Almost not joking.


----------



## Beatles123

someone de-blurr it


----------



## Bland

Im leaning towards Nakamura to as Nakamura does many slightly side on promo photos, has a red jacket and his hair style would match perfectly.


----------



## InternA

Whoever it is will likely be their next biggest signing. I don't think any current WWE guy would allow himself to be advertised like this, because if it got back to Vince there would surely be hell to pay (yes, even taking into account what Brandy said - she might not be talking about WWE). My guess - Kushida. His puffy orange jacket could certainly be the seen in that photo (bottom left of the blur). He has announced that he has leaving NJPW, but WWE just released their newest list of recruits and he wasn't on the list. Maybe he wants to do one more indy show before jumping to the WWE? Or maybe he changed his mind and wants to go to AEW. I think Kushida is the most likely answer.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

It's Marty, IMHO.

He *could* bring the NWA Championship to AEW. But that is a random guess and, for that to happen, has to beat Nick for the NWA Championship.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ColonelLanda said:


> Doesn’t have to be personal. Just as SCU vs Cima and OWE/SH isn’t personal. A showcase match to show off a big signing and a big match for Cody. Simple as that.


It doesn't have to be, but sounds like it is fairly personal cause Cody said as much in the end of the second Road to DON episode when the person called them, and cause of Brandi's reaction when Cody shows her the picture in episode 3.




> Another argument is that it’s only mid feb, and would they really drag out the mystery until Nakamura’s contract expires, prob in April?


Yes, yes they would. They've done that quite a bit in Being the Elite.


I'd love for it to be Shinsuke though, cause I'd really like to see that Omega vs Nakamura match we never got in New Japan.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

ColonelLanda said:


> Doesn’t have to be personal. Just as SCU vs Cima and OWE/SH isn’t personal. A showcase match to show off a big signing and a big match for Cody. Simple as that.
> 
> I really can’t wait to be wrong about this to see who it really is, just for a good laugh. That being said Nakamura has a unique look and it seems to fit that picture.
> 
> There are very few names to match the hype they are building around Cody’s opponent....with that hair. Punk, Batista, Dustin, MJF, and Marty don’t have the hair of the man in that pic. And nobody independent or in Japan even that Brandy would know(or be asked to perform like she knew) has the hair or wears a red jacket of the person in that pic. And Brandy, as I said, gives the response of essentially of how are going to make this happen?
> 
> The case against my guess would be that AEW would have to be mighty sure Nakamura would be leaving WWE to start throwing out hints. Which even so doesn’t mean the guess is entirely wrong.
> 
> Another argument is that it’s only mid feb, and would they really drag out the mystery until Nakamura’s contract expires, prob in April? And even with that I still say it looks like Nakamura


Nakamura's contract expires in April? Shouldn't he have signed a 3 year deal when he came up from NXT last year?


----------



## Donnie

Naka :monkey

CODY said it was personal. What could be personal between him and Naka?

It's either Dustin or Magnus.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Based on the blurry picture & Nakamura speculation, it also could be SWITCHBLADE. He also has a red jacket & a similar hairstyle to Nakamura's. Fits the "this is personal" billing, too w/ him taking over Bullet Club & all.


----------



## sim8

I really hope it is Goldust. Cody vs Dustin is a match I wanted to see since WWE botched their break up


----------



## Erik.

I think Cody/Dustin would be cool.

Just feel it probably deserves a lot more build.

and I am 95% sure it's Dustin.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

It should be Cody vs. Ambrose, imagine the pop.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Laughable Chimp said:


> Nakamura's contract expires in April? Shouldn't he have signed a 3 year deal when he came up from NXT last year?




Contracts up in a few months. His contract was for 3 years including his NXT years.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

ColonelLanda said:


> Contracts up in a few months. His contract was for 3 years including his NXT years.


That's odd. Why didn't he sign on for 3 years when he went up to the main roster?


----------



## Erik.

Here is a list of WWE talent who's contracts expire before Double or Nothing:

The Usos - April 2019
AJ Styles - April 2019
Dean Ambrose - April 2019
Paige - April 2019

I know that Nakamura's contract expires in 2019, but I don't know when.

Ranallo along with Gallows & Anderson's contracts run out before live shows are supposed to start so those would be great additions too. Ranallo on commentary would give it a real sports-like feel as I always preferred his boxing commentary to what we hear in the WWE and that's probably because he hasn't got Vince in his ear.


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> Here is a list of WWE talent who's contracts expire before Double or Nothing:
> 
> The Usos - April 2019
> AJ Styles - April 2019
> Dean Ambrose - April 2019
> Paige - April 2019
> 
> I know that Nakamura's contract expires in 2019, but I don't know when.
> 
> Ranallo along with Gallows & Anderson's contracts run out before live shows are supposed to start so those would be great additions too. Ranallo on commentary would give it a real sports-like feel as I always preferred his boxing commentary to what we hear in the WWE and that's probably because he hasn't got Vince in his ear.


Usos would be my top pick if AEW could only get one of those names. The singles division is pretty much set for now.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Laughable Chimp said:


> That's odd. Why didn't he sign on for 3 years when he went up to the main roster?




Because that’s not how the contracts work. 


Anyway...if it’s personal, which I guess I missed, maybe it isn’t nak. Yet I really can’t figure where Dustin got all that hair from.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

ColonelLanda said:


> Because that’s not how the contracts work.
> 
> 
> Anyway...if it’s personal, which I guess I missed, maybe it isn’t nak. Yet I really can’t figure where Dustin got all that hair from.


What do you mean that's now how contracts work? His old NXT contract can be rendered void if both he and WWE agrees to sign a new contract on the main roster. We know the Revival are stuck for another 2 years in WWE probably because of this. Why not Nak?


----------



## Beatles123

Someone here said it was Steve Austin :ha

No way could they EVER.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Laughable Chimp said:


> What do you mean that's now how contracts work? His old NXT contract can be rendered void if both he and WWE agrees to sign a new contract on the main roster. We know the Revival are stuck for another 2 years in WWE probably because of this. Why not Nak?




Maybe they “could”, could being the key word, but you’re saying the NXT and Main roster contracts are different, at least in terms of someone signing a new contract when called up. Not how it works.

Nakamura signed a 3 year contract with WWE, not NXT or SD. That contract is up this year.

Well I’m not saying this even means anything, but I got interested in Nakamura’s contract status. So I looked it up...most sources I saw said it’s up......this month.

And I also noticed he’s not on the EC card, and I only add that to say that’s really fucked up given he was rumble winner and got a big mania match last year. If he does resign it’s clear he’s just getting a paycheck. Good for him if that’s the case.

Also on the topic of how the words personal is used. I watched the video again.

Dude comes in says a name, which to be fair didn’t look like he said Nakamura, but he could have said Shinsuke. Doesn’t matter.

Daniels: sounds personal

Cody: fairly personal. You know what, I’ll call them back.

This doesn’t necessarily mean he has a personal issue with this person, and could just be him wanting to deal with this personally. Dealing with a big new signing that could also be a big opponent 
Sounds like it’s something Cody would personally want to deal with.


Hope everyone remembers these post when I’m very wrong about this. Watch it be Hornswoggle 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dele

Erik. said:


> Here is a list of WWE talent who's contracts expire before Double or Nothing:
> 
> The Usos - April 2019
> AJ Styles - April 2019
> Dean Ambrose - April 2019
> *Paige - April 2019*
> 
> I know that Nakamura's contract expires in 2019, but I don't know when.


Crazy when you realize that WWE is pushing the Paige movie pretty hard. 



Beatles123 said:


> Someone here said it was Steve Austin :ha
> 
> No way could they EVER.


Laugh all you want. There's a 1% chance that it happens. That picture looks an awful lot like his silhouette.


----------



## Beatles123

dele said:


> Crazy when you realize that WWE is pushing the Paige movie pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want. There's a 1% chance that it happens. That picture looks an awful lot like his silhouette.


Hey man, I'll be the first to say you called it but it's about as likely as a blizzard in Georgia. :shrug


----------



## birthday_massacre

Erik. said:


> Spoiler: image


Thanks


----------



## EMGESP

AEW simply needs their Scott Hall 1996 WCW invasion moment.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

The Rock's even got an active eye on AEW, who woulda thunk it.

I hope AEW succeeds man, fuck


----------



## Beatles123

EMGESP said:


> AEW simply needs their Scott Hall 1996 WCW invasion moment.


Ambrose or AJ styles.


----------



## dele

EMGESP said:


> AEW simply needs their Scott Hall 1996 WCW invasion moment.


They need to put on a good initial show.


----------



## EMGESP

dele said:


> They need to put on a good initial show.


That goes without saying.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Does anyone have a spare ticket? Message me.


----------



## Beatles123

MetalKiwi said:


> Does anyone have a spare ticket? Message me.


They just made more available


----------



## MetalKiwi

Beatles123 said:


> They just made more available


I tried today and it said no tickets left. Maybe it's something to do with me being in New Zealand ?


----------



## Beatles123

well codys twitter said they may add even more so keep watching.


----------



## Jonhern

MetalKiwi said:


> I tried today and it said no tickets left. Maybe it's something to do with me being in New Zealand ?


Got an email yesterday about their ticket exchange. Looks to be based on the NFL ticket exchange, you can "return" tickets, IDK if that means you will get a refund before selling, and you can request tickets, and it says they will be purchased automatically once they become available if you enter your info. So might be worth a try.
https://lyte.com/aew/Double-or-Nothing-82325/

Not sure how many people will even use this to return tickets when the secondary market prices are high.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Jonhern said:


> Got an email yesterday about their ticket exchange. Looks to be based on the NFL ticket exchange, you can "return" tickets, IDK if that means you will get a refund before selling, and you can request tickets, and it says they will be purchased automatically once they become available if you enter your info. So might be worth a try.
> https://lyte.com/aew/Double-or-Nothing-82325/
> 
> Not sure how many people will even use this to return tickets when the secondary market prices are high.


This looks interesting, thank you.



Beatles123 said:


> well codys twitter said they may add even more so keep watching.


Thanks, I'll keep an eye on the sites.:quite


----------



## RKing85

my buddies managed to get 4 somehow. I told them if anybody drops out, I am more than willing to step up as a good friend and take that extra ticket.


----------



## Obfuscation

Updated the card in the OP.


----------



## Even Flow

The Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros is official.


----------



## TripleG

Pac Vs. Hangman, Cody Vs. A Mystery Opponent, Bucks Vs. Lucha Bros, and Omega/Jericho II

All of that right there has me intrigued.


----------



## Erik.

TripleG said:


> Pac Vs. Hangman, Cody Vs. A Mystery Opponent, Bucks Vs. Lucha Bros, and Omega/Jericho II
> 
> All of that right there has me intrigued.


All that on the card and it's OWE that has me most intrigued !


----------



## Obfuscation

I have an interest in the entire PPV, but the return of the Over the Budget Battle Royal has a high interest with me. Could be another total blast & all the "new" wrestlers in the mix, looking forward to who'll get the big win.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

TripleG said:


> Pac Vs. Hangman, Cody Vs. A Mystery Opponent, Bucks Vs. Lucha Bros, and Omega/Jericho II
> 
> All of that right there has me intrigued.


Agreed. Especially Pav vs Hangman. So far that's the match that's looking to be my personal main event.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Is anyone else going to be checking out the Punk Rock Bowling shows in Vegas?


----------



## SyrusMX

Where's the Motor City Machine Guns? I feel like they should be on this card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SyrusMX said:


> Where's the Motor City Machine Guns? I feel like they should be on this card.


Shelley retired and Sabin works for ROH so he's a no go.


----------



## Donnie

Shelly :mj2 

Wouldn't be against DA CROWN JEWEL Jimmy Rave showing up in the OTBBY.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jimmy Rave did recently pop up in CZW.

Make it happen, Cody & co.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Anyone doing pre-event drinks ?


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Jimmy Rave did recently pop up in CZW.
> 
> Make it happen, Cody & co.


I watched that not long ago, and he looked pretty good. A little fatter (which makes sense when you have an entire Embassy to feed you), but still pretty good. 

One last toilet paper shower for the ages, please roud


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone know if Jimmy is facing anyone yet for DON. I think he should have a match and the guy should be pushed


----------



## V-Trigger

shandcraig said:


> Anyone know if Jimmy is facing anyone yet for DON. I think he should have a match and the guy should be pushed


They need to save matches for the Jacksonville show.


----------



## shandcraig

V-Trigger said:


> They need to save matches for the Jacksonville show.


true and possibly some bash at the beach style event


----------



## PresidentGasman

I wonder if they will establish a World Title on this show ? maybe they could announce Impromptu that Omega vs Jericho is for the title.


----------



## NascarStan

PresidentGasman said:


> I wonder if they will establish a World Title on this show ? maybe they could announce Impromptu that Omega vs Jericho is for the title.


I would think they would want a tournament to give the title some credibility 

If they get a TV deal between DON and Jacksonville they could run a world title tournament with the final for the title at the Jacksonville

Thsy are tun tournament matches on the Bash shows leaidn up to Jacksonville


----------



## Obfuscation

They've teased the talk of a championship being made for the show on one of the Road to Double of Nothing videos. As per what the track record has been, still feels like Page vs PAC would be the match that would revolve around the first champion. Whereas Omega vs Jericho is the mega rematch that doesn't *need* it. Like all the rest, we'll see what they do come the 25th.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Maybe Omega-Jericho and Pac-Page can be title eliminators where the winners face off for the title at Jacksonville.

But yes, a legit tournament is imperative.


----------



## Mordecay

DGenerationMC said:


> Maybe Omega-Jericho and Pac-Page can be title eliminators where the winners face off for the title at Jacksonville.
> 
> But yes, a legit tournament is imperative.


The Jacksonville show apparently will be a minor show, if anything the champion would and should be crowned at the rumoured All In 2


----------



## TD Stinger

Their 1st Champion pretty much has to be someone like Omega, Jericho, or Cody. Maybe PAC too.

Hangman will have his time and he's clearly the guy they'll build for the future. But compared to others, he's nowhere near ready for that level. Not in my opinion.

I like the idea of a tournament and crowning the champion at All In 2. They could even hold the tournament that night (or most of it) and that way you have a new champion right as you're going into September/October where you would think they would be on TV.


----------



## Mordecay

Cody getting the title first would give a bad message to the audience, they probably would start thinking "Oh, this is just another wrestlers vanity project like WCW in their final days or TNA with Jarrett", so I hope they don't do it. Make a tournament and have a Kenny/PAC finals, that's a fresh match and either of them would make a great first champion


----------



## BigCy

Guys didn't they already say a long time ago that PAC vs Hangman was for the title? Why all this new speculation?


----------



## piledriversforall

As long as they build the women's roster around Kylie Rae, things will be all right.


----------



## TD Stinger

BigCy said:


> Guys didn't they already say a long time ago that PAC vs Hangman was for the title? Why all this new speculation?


They never said flat out that this will be for the Championship or determine the 1st Champion.

It basically boiled down to Hangman saying he wanted to be the 1st AEW Champion and PaC interrupting him. Nothing's been officially announced.


----------



## RiverFenix

Because he's Jim Fuckin' Ross.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Because he's Jim Fuckin' Ross.


 Justin Robert is there too! holy fucking shit! 
bring in punk now AEW , break the damn internet and shock the world!

the commentators team is absolutely mad ahaha


----------



## ElTerrible

patpat said:


> Justin Robert is there too! holy fucking shit!
> bring in punk now AEW , break the damn internet and shock the world!
> 
> the commentators team is absolutely mad ahaha


I think they are playing it smart by having a three man announce team, so Jim Ross can just drop some "Good God Almighty" bombs without having to carry a whole PPV show as the main play by play guy. He´s too old for that shit. 

But he can still capture that goosebump moment for you, that you can play on Twitter, YT or IG over and over.


----------



## TripleG

I'd think Omega would be the first AEW champ. Makes the most sense. 

If Cody is smart, he'll steer clear of the title for a good while.


----------



## Donnie

Ahhhh, the fear that a Rhodes might make themselves champion :cozy

I hope he ends a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG mega reign, only to hold the belt for 3 weeks then drop it again.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cody could be champion one day, but it isn't like it's an aspect he's even talked about in the slightest thus far. No need to make any speculation spiral. It's feeling clear what the current upper card "draws"/focus are this early on with Omega, Jericho, Page, & PAC.

I love the broadcast team too. JR & Excalibur could call a big show one night. That's so crazy, I dig it.


----------



## Bubz

Excalibur and JR together will be so surreal if/when it happens. I don't care if JR is past his prime, this still rules.


----------



## Corey

So who the fuck is gonna be Cody's mystery opponent? Dean? Goldust? Tye Dillinger? Ken Shamrock? Michael Elgin (lol)? Not even gonna bother speaking Punk's name.


----------



## Taroostyles

Elgin would be a good get but with his reputation and allegations I cant see them wanting any kind of potential PR issue right off the bat. 

Have to think Ambrose is their 1st major get from the other side, him and Cody could have a hell of an old school bloodbath type hate feud.


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> So who the fuck is gonna be Cody's mystery opponent? Dean? Goldust? Tye Dillinger? Ken Shamrock?* Michael Elgin (lol)? *Not even gonna bother speaking Punk's name.


DON'T EVEN SAY IT. 

Picking Goldust.


----------



## TD Stinger

If the mystery guy doesn't end up being Dustin/Goldust, I think it will end up being someone completely out of left field.

As far as Dean goes, let him F up Omega during/after the main event. I need that feud/match in my life.



Corey said:


> So who the fuck is gonna be Cody's mystery opponent? Dean? Goldust? Tye Dillinger? *Ken Shamrock*? Michael Elgin (lol)? Not even gonna bother speaking Punk's name.


OK is Ken just a random guess or there a link between Cody and Ken that I'm missing, lol.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> OK is Ken just a random guess or there a link between Cody and Ken that I'm missing, lol.


:lmao

Just a random guess. :lol


----------



## Erik.




----------



## NotGuilty

Blue Meanie


----------



## MetalKiwi

Jack Swagger >


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Brandi vs Cody


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


>


:mark x 1000000


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


>


Jesus christ no :flair


----------



## Donnie

Pillman Jnr and Glacier are in the Battle Royal. 



This working agreement with MLW is paying off thus far. Hope this leads to Filthy Tom coming in down the line. Words needs to see how awesome he is.


----------



## Beatles123

PILMAN JUNIOR!!! :lenny


----------



## Corey

Call me shallow if you want but my interest in this show would go tremendously if they made Bucks vs. Lucha Bros a LADDER MATCH for those AAA Tag Titles. They've faced off a few times in 2-on-2 action. Let's spice this one up.


----------



## TD Stinger

The show is already sold out, so I do wonder if they announce Cody's opponent beforehand or if they make it a complete surprise until the show so we get that moment where Cody's in the ring waiting for the music to hit while the audience is on the edge of their seats waiting.



Corey said:


> Call me shallow if you want but my interest in this show would go tremendously if they made Bucks vs. Lucha Bros a LADDER MATCH for those AAA Tag Titles. They've faced off a few times in 2-on-2 action. Let's spice this one up.


True, but this is the 1st time they'll be doing this on an AEW stage. In a way it's like you're starting this series with clean slate.

I think a regular tag match with everything else they having going for them at DON is enough for now. But, that could be a great match for an eventual AEW Tag Team Championship match.


----------



## Raye

I'm still not really sold on the Women's triple threat, but they've been giving the 3 of them and the match a decent amount of attention, so that's good. Hopefully they can impress in the ring, not familiar with any of their work. I'm surprisingly so excited for the 3v3 with SCU vs OWE, I really want to see what OWE has to bring to the table. Cody's match to me really depends on who his opponent is. I'm sure everything else will be great.

Is the Over the Budget Battle Royal on the main card or are they going to have a pre-show or something, or we don't know yet? I wonder if they're adding anything else to the card, but if the Battle Royal is on the main card, I understand why they wouldn't.


----------



## Chrome

Raye said:


> I'm still not really sold on the Women's triple threat, but they've been giving the 3 of them and the match a decent amount of attention, so that's good. Hopefully they can impress in the ring, not familiar with any of their work. I'm surprisingly so excited for the 3v3 with SCU vs OWE, I really want to see what OWE has to bring to the table. Cody's match to me really depends on who his opponent is. I'm sure everything else will be great.
> 
> Is the Over the Budget Battle Royal on the main card or are they going to have a pre-show or something, or we don't know yet? I wonder if they're adding anything else to the card, but if the Battle Royal is on the main card, I understand why they wouldn't.


Think everything's on the main show as far as I know. Don't know about a preshow, they might do like a half-hour one before the main show but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> I'm still not really sold on the Women's triple threat, but they've been giving the 3 of them and the match a decent amount of attention, so that's good. Hopefully they can impress in the ring, not familiar with any of their work. I'm surprisingly so excited for the 3v3 with SCU vs OWE, I really want to see what OWE has to bring to the table. Cody's match to me really depends on who his opponent is. I'm sure everything else will be great.
> 
> Is the Over the Budget Battle Royal on the main card or are they going to have a pre-show or something, or we don't know yet? I wonder if they're adding anything else to the card, but if the Battle Royal is on the main card, I understand why they wouldn't.


Doubt they'll have a pre-show.

The OTB Battle Royal was one of the best things at All-In so I look forward to it. 

SCU/OWE is the match I am most looking forward to as well. Though I do think it may annoy some of the "old school marks" with some of the shit OWE pull off.










That fucking over the top rope stomp is fucking incredible though to be fair.


----------



## Raye

Take a look at this stage concept I found on google, it looks amazing. I really hope they adapt the concept of unique stages, it's something that's so heavily missed. I remember how much fun WWE video games used to be, purely for the ability to use all these unique stages. Nowadays, every stage is basically the same sigh.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> Take a look at this stage concept I found on google, it looks amazing. I really hope they adapt the concept of unique stages, it's something that's so heavily missed. I remember how much fun WWE video games used to be, purely for the ability to use all these unique stages. Nowadays, every stage is basically the same sigh.


FFS, now I am going to be so disappointed that it doesn't end up looking like that.


----------



## Chrome

Someone needs to tweet the Elite that lol.


----------



## Raye

Chrome said:


> Someone needs to tweet the Elite that lol.


Im on it.


----------



## patpat

Raye said:


> I'm still not really sold on the Women's triple threat, but they've been giving the 3 of them and the match a decent amount of attention, so that's good. Hopefully they can impress in the ring, not familiar with any of their work. I'm surprisingly so excited for the 3v3 with SCU vs OWE, I really want to see what OWE has to bring to the table. Cody's match to me really depends on who his opponent is. I'm sure everything else will be great.
> 
> Is the Over the Budget Battle Royal on the main card or are they going to have a pre-show or something, or we don't know yet? I wonder if they're adding anything else to the card, but if the Battle Royal is on the main card, I understand why they wouldn't.


 for the women match? Go check kylie Rae, she has an insane in ring. Like awesome , top tier. Not even joking she is one of the best.


----------



## jacob sramek

Man I wish I could watch this live so bad, but I have to wait until the next night to watch it. It is going to be so hard to avoid spoilers lol


----------



## DesoloutionRow

jacob sramek said:


> Man I wish I could watch this live so bad, but I have to wait until the next night to watch it. It is going to be so hard to avoid spoilers lol


 Me too, man. Too bad they won't let me know how to purchase the pay-per-view.


----------



## Beatles123

Headlouner said:


> Me too, man. Too bad they won't let me know how to purchase the pay-per-view.


They will as we get closer im sure.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

Just found out that Brian Pillman Jr. is in it. I was already ordering this pay-per-view, but now I want to see it even more!


----------



## inned

*Question about double or nothing*

If i order starrcast2 four day grand adventure on fite will double or nothing be included how long do we have to wait till we can order the ppv?


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Question about double or nothing*

no, PPV not included


----------



## RKing85

Cody Rhodes mystery opponent is Dustin Rhodes.

Meh match for a meh wrestler.


----------



## TripleG

The battle of the Rhodes Brothers is something that should have been an undercard Mania match at some point and they never pulled the trigger on it. 

So good for them that they are getting the spotlight match they've clearly always wanted to have with each other. I don't know what to expect out of Dustin in 2019, but who knows. He might surprise us.


----------



## Erik.

The DoN video package alone got me hyped up for the match.

Couldnt give a shit about match quality. They had me invested from a video that was less than 10 minutes long.

Take note WWE :lol


----------



## Cooper09

So I see this is going to be the beginning of Cody, Bucks Omega starting to bring in their old broken down family/friends who will contribute sweet F'All to the roster.


----------



## Corey

Cooper09 said:


> So I see this is going to be the beginning of Cody, Bucks Omega starting to bring in their old broken down family/friends who will contribute sweet F'All to the roster.


Literally who else can you possibly think of that would meet this criteria? :lol


----------



## V-Trigger

Cooper09 said:


> So I see this is going to be the beginning of Cody, Bucks Omega starting to bring in their old broken down family/friends who will contribute sweet F'All to the roster.


Imagine being this ignorant. The Bucks and Kenny know literally the entire indie/japanese scene.


----------



## Erik.

So we've gone from the narrative of "AEW signing nobodies that no one has heard of" to "AEW signing broken down wrestlers".


----------



## TD Stinger

Goldust is a guy who after having a bad TNA run where he was really over weight, he comes back in 2013 for possibly a one off match against Randy Orton in WWE and he looked amazing. And then he parlayed that into a run with Cody where they had great tag team matches, mainly with The Shield.

And while coming off surgery recently, he's not someone who has wrestled too much over the years and even at 50 years old, I'm confident he can do enough and possibly more to deliver here and with that crowd, they will structure the right kind of match to make everything work.



Corey said:


> Literally who else can you possibly think of that would meet this criteria? :lol


I won't criticize until they bring in Papa Buck for a match.


----------



## RKing85

Not going to lie, a small part of me would mark out if Malachi Jackson makes a cameo at some point. haha.


----------



## Schwartzxz

if Goldust can lie and talk shit about us fans then fuck him. in a perfect world everybody would leave their seats during that match and come back after its over.


----------



## Donnie

Cooper09 said:


> So I see this is going to be the beginning of Cody, Bucks Omega starting to bring in their old broken down family/friends who will contribute sweet F'All to the roster.


Cool Dad Jericho is the only one that fits this nonsense. Not counting Dustin because he can still go with smoke and mirrors, which is something Jericho can't. 

Also, nearly everyone they've hired thus far is young and upcoming, or in their early 30's. 

Bad banter is bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

Glad it's Dustin like it was obviously going to be and the saltiness is out there. Because imagine: Nah, need Cody to work someone in a random exhibition match, not a personal dream singles match on a big stage that was kiboshed a few times in the past.

Yeah, ok. Lets let logic win for a change.

Also, that Rhodes hype video was fantastic.


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> So we've gone from the narrative of "AEW signing nobodies that no one has heard of" to "AEW signing broken down wrestlers".


Narrative will probably change again if they land Moxley in the future. "Oh he's overrated."


----------



## Raye

I don't understand any negativity about the roster, there should be positivity about the variety of workers available on their roster.

Anyways, Khan mentioned in his recent interview that DON is going to be full of surprises. Can't wait to see what they are on top of the already great card.


----------



## virus21

Raye said:


> I don't understand any negativity about the roster,


Because people want to slam anything that isn't WWE, even if they scream how much it currently sucks.


----------



## Taroostyles

Dustin can still contribute, the guy can work and move despite not being utilized much in the last few years. 

You cant tell me that the idea of Dustys 2 sons facing each other in the 1st PPV of a new company isn't cool as hell. I wouldn't be shocked if this was the best match on the whole show, from a storytelling perspective it's a lock anyways.


----------



## A-C-P

One Month Away :woo


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

How do I watch DON from the UK plz?


----------



## Viidie

So Cody just dropped an amazing promo on the build to Dustin v Cody. This is after a great Dustin promo to start the feud. I swear if these are the types we will get with AEW on a regular basis. Then AEW will be THE wrestling company to watch....


----------



## SkipMDMan

Got to say that I just say the Cody promo and it was fantastic. With his promo and Dustin's promo the match has been built up way past anything WWE could even pretend to come up with. 

I wasn't all that excited about things but now, I am invested.

As far as broken down wrestlers, Dustin can go better than a lot of the younger guys since he understands how to tell a story in the ring. With a month to get the match laid out, it should be great.


----------



## WhyTooJay

Donnie said:


> Cool Dad Jericho is the only one that fits this nonsense. Not counting Dustin because he can still go with smoke and mirrors, which is something Jericho can't.
> 
> Also, nearly everyone they've hired thus far is young and upcoming, or in their early 30's.
> 
> Bad banter is bad.


??? 

Jericho has had two matches recently better than any Dustin match in decades.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

God damn Rhodes vs Rhodes has me HYPED! :mark


----------



## Boldgerg

Do we think it's likely that another match or two will be added? 7 seems a little light to me, but it would give each match plenty of time at least.


----------



## TD Stinger

Boldgerg said:


> Do we think it's likely that another match or two will be added? 7 seems a little light to me, but it would give each match plenty of time at least.


Well Aja Kong and someone else who's name escapes me right now is supposed to be on the show.

But besides maybe one more match, they don't need to bloat this card. That was one bad thing about All In, and it was punctuated by them having to rush the main event.

Keep the card small and let the matches that are booked get time to develop. And you've got the battle royal to fit everyone else.


----------



## shandcraig

7 is enough This show is not 4 hours and they have a lot of showing to do for this event. They will have a lot of in between stuff going on with story telling, Revealing ect plus surprises as the owner stated. So this ppv is going to be heavy.


I love that they will be doing ppv events on Saturdays,So much better for wrestling events than sunday.


----------



## Donnie

TRENT? and Chuckie T are in the OTBBR :banderas

TRENT? vs mega down the lie again will fucking rule :mark


----------



## jeffatron

Has there been any info released yet on how to watch DoN? I'm in Canada and wanna purchase it but have no idea how. Has it just not been announced yet?


----------



## MC

Some quick thoughts on the matches:

Over The Budget Battle Royal - Battle Royals aren't the best but after the battle Royal at All In exceeding all, including my own expectations, I quite look forward to this. Should have a ton of fun names. 

Britt Baker vs. Kylie Rae vs. Nyla Rose - Only seen a few matches from Nyla Rose and they were in promotions she isn't the focus but she looks fine. Britt Baker hasn't left any impact on me when watching her. Kylie Rae really has a following and from what I've seen, she certainly warrants that. Big chance to impress a whole new audience.

CIMA & Others vs SCU - CIMA excites me. Especially in six man tags which is his bread and butter. I would expect either El Lindaman or T-Hawk to be his partner with another OWE trainee. Any pair will be good for me. SCU are fun to watch. 

Hangman Page vs. PAC - Not a fan of Page at all. Can't think of a match where he ever looked great but this could be decent. PAC is a good wrestler, although he hasn't blew me away since leaving WWE. Don't have high hopes for this. Should have tons of heat from the crowd though.

Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes - Cody has a ceiling for what his matches can be but Dustin has more than proved he can be awesome when asked to be. Brother vs Brother matches always lead have a certain dynamic to them. Looking forward to it.

Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros - Should be a great match. Both teams deliver more than not nowadays, and all guys are very good. Can't wait.

Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega - Omega is the only guy who I think had a great match with Jericho. Even though I didn't look forward to that match at all. So I expect sort of the same here, maybe I'm expecting too much from Kenny. Jericho, I think, is way past his prime and does the character work better than his matches. I think he leans on the trash brawl style too much so I hope he does something different this time round. Could be good, could be bad. However I do want to see it so job done.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124266852140498944
El Lindaman and T-Hawk confirmed as CIMA's partners for Double or Nothing.


----------



## Obfuscation

T-Hawk in the MGM Grand :yoda

I hope the Bucks get a motivated Lucha Bros and not the usual bucket of shit they've been calling their tag career for well over the past year. Or else that's gonna _really_ suck.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dustin "No Legs" Thomas announced for the Over the Budget Battle Royal by Cody.


----------



## Raye

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dustin "No Legs" Thomas announced for the Over the Budget Battle Royal by Cody.


Wtf lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dustin "No Legs" Thomas announced for the Over the Budget Battle Royal by Cody.


Wow he exists 

https://youtu.be/XWIpSZmSPok


----------



## FITZ

Obfuscation said:


> T-Hawk in the MGM Grand :yoda
> 
> I hope the Bucks get a motivated Lucha Bros and not the usual bucket of shit they've been calling their tag career for well over the past year. Or else that's gonna _really_ suck.


I think the Lucha Bros work too many matches. They're everywhere. Like during Mania weekened they wrestled approximately 72 matches each and it's devaluing them. They were the guys that were must see on a card. Now, not so much.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dustin "No Legs" Thomas announced for the Over the Budget Battle Royal by Cody.


By the rules of the match he cannot be eliminated. 

Also this guy had the best moment of Wrestlemania weekend. It was one of the best things I've ever seen during a wrestling show. Tony Deppen says he's fighting someone in the crowd. He goes and trash talks the guy in the wheelchair who was legitimately there before the show started and watched the first match. Deppen asks No Legs his name. Nobody remembers it because he says, "Dustin Thomas. What's your name pussy?" This gets a pop and I'm thinking, "nice burn from that fan." Than Deppen kicks him in the face and caries his lifeless (and legless body) into the ring. And then they have a match. There's an extremely loud "Let's go No Legs!" chant. I'm wondering if they're just going to have Deppen beat up the guy with no legs and then someone else comes and beats up Deppen. That's not what happens. They have a competitive match. It's amazing. A man with no legs is doing spring boards off the top rope and doing flips and shit. He almost wins and I'm going crazy (I was moderately intoxicated). It does happen. The match is listed as being 5 minutes and 22 seconds long. It's the best. 

I don't know if Dustin Thomas can recreate the magic of Spring Break. It was absolutely amazing what happened that night. But he earned a chance to see if he can recreate it again.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

"No Legs" has a more convincing choke hold than Joe. :lol

I'm slightly uncomfortable watching him do high spots though. He's more vulnerable to taking a bad bump so all of his matches need to be laid out carefully.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

FITZ said:


> By the rules of the match he cannot be eliminated.
> 
> Also this guy had the best moment of Wrestlemania weekend. It was one of the best things I've ever seen during a wrestling show. Tony Deppen says he's fighting someone in the crowd. He goes and trash talks the guy in the wheelchair who was legitimately there before the show started and watched the first match. Deppen asks No Legs his name. Nobody remembers it because he says, "Dustin Thomas. What's your name pussy?" This gets a pop and I'm thinking, "nice burn from that fan." Than Deppen kicks him in the face and caries his lifeless (and legless body) into the ring. And then they have a match. There's an extremely loud "Let's go No Legs!" chant. I'm wondering if they're just going to have Deppen beat up the guy with no legs and then someone else comes and beats up Deppen. That's not what happens. They have a competitive match. It's amazing. A man with no legs is doing spring boards off the top rope and doing flips and shit. He almost wins and I'm going crazy (I was moderately intoxicated). It does happen. The match is listed as being 5 minutes and 22 seconds long. It's the best.
> 
> I don't know if Dustin Thomas can recreate the magic of Spring Break. It was absolutely amazing what happened that night. But he earned a chance to see if he can recreate it again.


GCW uploaded that match in its entirety to their Youtube channel yesterday in case someone wants to watch it.


----------



## Donnie

NO LEGS FUCKING RULES :banderas

Now, if they could book my dude Deppen. This will be even better


----------



## TD Stinger

With Pentagon he's a weird one because he's either really on and wrestling a really fast paced exciting match. Or, he phones it in and just does a bunch of half hearted Superkicks.

I've seen both sides of him often enough. I'm confident though that he'll bring out the best version of himself at DON.


----------



## Raye

We are exactly 3 weeks away boys. I have not been this excited for a wrestling event for a long, long time.


----------



## sim8

Raye said:


> We are exactly 3 weeks away boys. I have not been this excited for a wrestling event for a long, long time.


I'm excited but more anxious about the lack of information regarding PPV. I know it's coming but come on, give it to me already lol


----------



## Obfuscation

No Legs in the battle royal, time for a crowd in the thousands to see someone wrestle without half of a body. It's as surreal as it sounds. The first time seeing alone for those in attendance should go nuts; especially when he's tossed about and/or hits a spot of his own.


----------



## Donnie

No Legs being in it is a true feel good moment. Also, him hitting the NOLEG619 with JR on the call is pro wrestling peaking. 

I'm hoping they announce the winner either gets a title match at the next show, or an actual belt. Cough* TV Championship* Cough


----------



## Stormbringer

Watched the No Legs match and HOLY SHIT! That was awesome to see. Tears welled up I was so impressed. That was awe-inspiring!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvB9j07f39k - around 1:40 is when he finds No Legs.


----------



## Raye

Stormbringer said:


> Watched the No Legs match and HOLY SHIT! That was awesome to see. Tears welled up I was so impressed. That was awe-inspiring!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvB9j07f39k - around 1:40 is when he finds No Legs.


Ok at first I was skeptical but that video was so heartwarming. Man, DoN can't come fast enough, 20 more days!


----------



## Erik.

No Legs is going to be so fucking over at DoN :lol 

:mark


----------



## DesoloutionRow

So how do I order this?


----------



## Raye

Headlouner said:


> So how do I order this?


Join the boat, we're all asking the same question


----------



## Raye

So the Battle Royal rules were announced on the BTE episode.

- 21 Participants
- 5 Wrestlers Start In The Match
- Every 3 Mins A New Wave Of 5 Men Will Enter
- Lucky 21 Will Enter Last
- Entry Numbers Will Be Picked At A Later Date


----------



## TheGoodCoach

So I have come to the conclusion that I do not want Punk to be at DoN. 

However I definitely do want a masked wrestler to run in and hit a GTS on someone like Jericho. 

The build and hype on that would be huge


----------



## TD Stinger

Raye said:


> So the Battle Royal rules were announced on the BTE episode.
> 
> - 21 Participants
> - 5 Wrestlers Start In The Match
> - Every 3 Mins A New Wave Of 5 Men Will Enter
> - Lucky 21 Will Enter Last
> - Entry Numbers Will Be Picked At A Later Date


Sounds fun in concept. Time will tell if it actually translates on screen or not. Some gimmicks like this work, and others get too complicated for their own good.

MJF has to be #21. I can't imagine it any other way. Unless they have a surprise planned.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Stormbringer said:


> Watched the No Legs match and HOLY SHIT! That was awesome to see. Tears welled up I was so impressed. That was awe-inspiring!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvB9j07f39k - around 1:40 is when he finds No Legs.


Ha! THis is cool. I would watch AEW just for this guy. He's in it? The heel also does a pretty good job playing heel in the match.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Raye said:


> Join the boat, we're all asking the same question


It will be available via regular PPV but I’m surprised they haven’t announced a streaming option (like via FITE). Maybe they are just trying to negotiate a more profitable deal with FITE or wherever - or maybe they will stream on a specific streaming service related to wherever they plan to air a TV show in the future (possibly putting DON on as a trial to gauge interest).


----------



## bradatar

*Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Absolutely terrible way to get started..

https://twitter.com/NickJ1019/status/1126135855570137093


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

£14.95 in the UK. I'll pay that to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

LOL. That'll get people to watch it. I can watch WrestleMania(and a plethora of other stuff) for 10 bucks. I can watch WrestleKingdom(and a plethora of other stuff) for 10 bucks and they want me to shell out $60 for one show. That isn't going to happen. I foresee me torrenting it the next day.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

There’s no way that is the price if its 15 bucks in the UK


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Uh no, 17.95 euros = 20.12 USD


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

I know they want to make some money, but I don't see how they charge that much for their first show.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



rbl85 said:


> Uh no, 17.95 euros = 20.12 USD


I can do currency conversion, I'm just posting what I am reading.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



bradatar said:


> I can do currency conversion, I'm just posting what I am reading.


I think the best way to find out how much it will cost to people in the US is to go to https://www.itvboxoffice.com and see how much you have to pay


----------



## Buster Cannon

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Hmm guess we'll see in the coming days how much it's gonna be in PPV. Fite TV doesn't have DoN listed yet. Starrcast 2 for the four day event will be $59.99 with individual events as $14.99.

DoN should be listed on Fite soon.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Also Don't forget that this announcement is for the " UK fans" (and european fans in general). You guys in the US will have an other option to watch DON


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Stop making threads based on unconfirmed information. You are just doing it for baiting.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

This should probably be in the Double Or Nothing thread. Probably will be a cheaper streaming version. All In was like what 40 on FITE? I bet it will be a similar price on a streaming service.


----------



## Bland

Airing on ITV Box Office in uk:



> ITV, the largest commercial television network in the UK, announced a partnership today with All Elite Wrestling (AEW), the new wrestling promotion headlined by members of The Elite, to broadcast the highly anticipated DOUBLE OR NOTHING event on its ITV Box Office channel.
> 
> Fans across the UK can look forward to seeing all the drama, action and entertainment live from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas on the night of Saturday 25 May going into Sunday 26 May. DOUBLE OR NOTHING, which sold out in under 30 minutes, features an electrifying card packed with stars including the headline clash between Kenny Omega and Chris Jericho. The wrestling world will rock as Cody takes on his brother Dustin Rhodes, The Young Bucks battle the Lucha Bros for the AAA World Tag Team Championship, Hangman Adam Page clashes with PAC, and Dr Britt Baker, Nyla Rose and Kylie Rae compete in a three-way match.
> 
> AEW
> Chris Jericho and Kenny Omega will clash with one another Credit: AEW
> Additionally, before the live pay-per-view event begins at 1:00 a.m GMT, Sunday, May 26, the hour-long live pre-show special "BUY-IN" will air for free on ITV4 at midnight. "BUY-IN" includes the first ever "Casino (Battle) Royale," which will see 21 competitors including MJF, Michael Nakzawa, Jungle Boy, Glacier, Sonny Kiss, and Joey Janela entering the ring in waves of five wrestlers every three minutes followed by one final entrant, lucky number 21, all fighting it out in the ring until there is one winner, whose reward will be a future title shot against the first ever AEW World Champion. "BUY-IN" will also feature a pair of high-flyers squaring off one-on-one as the UK’s own Kip Sabian will face Sammy Guevara.
> 
> "We're delighted to announce this partnership with AEW, whose entry into professional wrestling is already making a massive impact on the industry and promises to deliver an electrifying event later this month, and a fantastic experience for our viewers and wrestling fans in the UK," said Niall Sloane, Director of Sport, ITV. "Joining forces with AEW for this event is faithful to ITV's More Than TV strategy to develop direct relationships with viewers through big events available on its platforms."
> 
> "We've stated since our launch that we want to make this the greatest time ever to be a professional wrestling fan, and part of this plan is to make our product as accessible as possible to a global audience," said Tony Khan, President/CEO of AEW. "Since our launch in January, we've signed the best talent, sold out our debut show in record time, and we've built relationships and formed bonds with the best media partners like ITV. This collaboration with ITV is so important to AEW, ITV is the best in the UK, they were always my first choice to be our international PPV partner for DOUBLE OR NOTHING, and we're looking forward to a great show."
> 
> Sorry, this content isn't available on your device.
> 
> 
> In addition, a special pre-event show “Before the Bell” will air for free on ITV4 and ITV Box Office in the build up to the DOUBLE OR NOTHING broadcast. Details about how to access DOUBLE OR NOTHING on ITV Box Office can be found at www.itvboxoffice.com.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Where did you see that ?

I just saw the UK partnership announce at like 15$.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



V-Trigger said:


> Stop making threads based on unconfirmed information. You are just doing it for baiting.


Do I do this regularly? I'm pretty sure I post in 'Other Wrestling' like once every three months.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

*WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!*

they're only gonna get one shot to impress



MonkasaurusRex said:


> LOL. That'll get people to watch it. I can watch WrestleMania(and a plethora of other stuff) for 10 bucks. I can watch WrestleKingdom(and a plethora of other stuff) for 10 bucks and they want me to shell out $60 for one show.


this comment reminds me of some fuck on here that once said he'd never watch tna's early years for 99 cents a month but will happily shell out more than ten times that for the WWE network, even though basic logical math would make it justified to be priced less than a 10th of what he considered worth 10 dollars a month, that's like complaining that the whopper is less tasty than a fancy steak dinner



MonkasaurusRex said:


> *I foresee me torrenting it the next day*.


or you could just ignore it, that'll send a clearer message


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Guys think a little, do you really think they're going to make fans in the US pay 4 times what the UK and european fans are going to pay to see the PPV ?

Come on….


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

:ha

I'm excited for DoN...but absolutely no way am I paying 60$ for it.
I think its likely that not many will either...there's other options to watch it.

I don't believe it will be 60$ though...probably somewhere around 20$ and even then...


----------



## Chan Hung

Definitely waiting until it's confirmed because it's officially not confirmed yet


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



Chan Hung said:


> Definitely waiting until it's confirmed because it's officially not confirmed yet


The announcement was for the fans in UK, so I don't understand why some of you are crying bitching about Something that don't concern you.

Don't worry you guys in the US will know how to Watch DON in a bigger announcement.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

going to wait for a bit better source before I believe it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



Greatsthegreats said:


> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!*
> 
> they're only gonna get one shot to impress
> 
> 
> this comment reminds me of some fuck on here that once said he'd never watch tna's early years for 99 cents a month but will happily shell out more than ten times that for the WWE network, even though basic logical math would make it justified to be priced less than a 10th of what he considered worth 10 dollars a month, that's like complaining that the whopper is less tasty than a fancy steak dinner
> 
> 
> 
> or you could just ignore it, that'll send a clearer message


The thing is that I am genuinely looking forward to the show so I don't want to ignore it. If the price point is as high as suggested I'm not particularly ready to shell out $60 to watch a single show. I have more important things to spend money on than a single wrestling event. 

As for the other things it about value for my dollar. Less than $150 a year an I get access to every WWE PPV NXT NXT UK and subsequent TakeOver and a huge catalogue of wrestling. IF the model going forward with AEW is $40-$60 + applicable taxes per major show so roughly 45-68 bucks a show it'll be more than half - close to the entirety of what the WWE Networks costs me per annum. That's not value for my dollar. 

It'd have to be one hell of a product to justify that much outlay per 4 hours of content. Let's face it not much if anything is worth $5 per hour to watch from my couch There is a reason that traditional PPV is an antiquated mode of content distribution. It's too expensive for what you get.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Thats a fuck ton of cash man, good thing ill easily get an HD stream for free


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

My guess, the fee is in reality a down payment to the network that is carrying this new promotion

just like the Shenmue 3 kickstarter



MonkasaurusRex said:


> It'd have to be one hell of a product to justify that much outlay per 4 hours of content. Let's face it not much if anything is worth $5 per hour to watch from my couch There is a reason that traditional PPV is an antiquated mode of content distribution. It's too expensive for what you get.


so we can agree that ppvs should to be cheaper or of better value in todays high quality streaming environment



MonkasaurusRex said:


> As for the other things it about value for my dollar. Less than $150 a year an I get access to every WWE PPV NXT NXT UK and subsequent TakeOver and a huge catalogue of wrestling. IF the model going forward with AEW is $40-$60 + applicable taxes per major show so roughly 45-68 bucks a show it'll be more than half - close to the entirety of what the WWE Networks costs me per annum. That's not value for my dollar.


I was going to fire back with "they haven't even started yet!"

but then I just checked the wiki, they are doing monthly ppvs, goodness me




MonkasaurusRex said:


> The thing is that I am genuinely looking forward to the show so I don't want to ignore it. If the price point is as high as suggested I'm not particularly ready to shell out $60 to watch a single show. I have more important things to spend money on than a single wrestling event.


I don't want to it ignore this either, it could very well be the start of something glorious but AS A CONSUMER its not worth getting stuck in until they've proven to be trust worthy, that takes time, so best to hold back until everyone is recommending it or more talent jumps ship to them, ushering in the new era of pro wrestling

sorry, but crying poverty doesn't fly anymore, you have to be a patreon of what you want to see, or just spend your time doing literally anything else until its worth your time and money

since AEW isn't a failure yet you are essentially stealing it by free streaming it


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



Greatsthegreats said:


> My guess, the fee is in reality a down payment to the network that is carrying this new promotion
> 
> just like the Shenmue 3 kickstarter
> 
> 
> 
> so we can agree that ppvs should to be cheaper or of better value in todays high quality streaming environment
> 
> I was going to fire back with "they haven't even started yet!"
> 
> but then I just checked the wiki, they are doing monthly ppvs, goodness me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to it ignore this either, it could very well be the start of something glorious but AS A CONSUMER its not worth getting stuck in until they've proven to be trust worthy, that takes time, so best to hold back until everyone is recommending it or more talent jumps ship to them, ushering in the new era of pro wrestling
> 
> sorry, but crying poverty doesn't fly anymore, you have to be a patreon of what you want to see, or just spend your time doing literally anything else until its worth your time and money
> 
> since AEW isn't a failure yet you are essentially stealing it by streaming it


There are two schools of thought going here though, 1 how are they going to prove themselves worthy if people arent buying the ppvs to begin with? 2ndly the price is too high....way too high for an indy event essentially. Not sure what the answer is, but the service I pay for makes me pay per month to get shows like this a set amount, so in a way I am sort of indirectly paying for the ppv, just not that much. ill probably post a stream to be honest in the absolute legends group page.


----------



## Raye

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*

Can we calm down, this is the PPV price, also this is *ALLEGEDLY* the price. No actual confirmation.

There *SHOULD* be an *ONLINE ALTERNATIVE* for a much cheaper price.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



Greatsthegreats said:


> My guess, the fee is in reality a down payment to the network that is carrying this new promotion
> 
> just like the Shenmue 3 kickstarter
> 
> 
> 
> so we can agree that ppvs should to be cheaper or of better value in todays high quality streaming environment
> 
> I was going to fire back with "they haven't even started yet!"
> 
> but then I just checked the wiki, they are doing monthly ppvs, goodness me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to it ignore this either, it could very well be the start of something glorious but AS A CONSUMER its not worth getting stuck in until they've proven to be trust worthy, that takes time, so best to hold back until everyone is recommending it or more talent jumps ship to them, ushering in the new era of pro wrestling
> 
> sorry, but crying poverty doesn't fly anymore, you have to be a patreon of what you want to see, or just spend your time doing literally anything else until its worth your time and money
> 
> since AEW isn't a failure yet you are essentially stealing it by free streaming it


I'm not crying poverty. I'm just intelligent enough to know that value per dollar there are better and less frivolous things to spend that amount of money on a few hours of wrestling.

Even if I were crying poverty how is that not a valid argument? You don't know the circumstances of my life. What if that $60 per show is the difference in whether my lights stay on or my daughter gets shoes? You don't have to willing to go broke to be a patron of something.


----------



## Jman55

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



Raye said:


> Can we calm down, this is the PPV price, also this is *ALLEGEDLY* the price. No actual confirmation.
> 
> There *SHOULD* be an *ONLINE ALTERNATIVE* for a much cheaper price.


It's also heavily inconsistent with their confirmed price over here in the UK (unless that was a placeholder which will change given it didn't get announced with the announcement and is just on the website but that seems stupid) which would equate to around 20-25$ instead (shit at conversions someone who is smarter can explain better) so either this information is incorrect (which is the most likely) or the people handling the prices are complete morons (so so so much less likely)


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



Raye said:


> Can we calm down, this is the PPV price, also this is *ALLEGEDLY* the price. No actual confirmation.
> 
> There *SHOULD* be an *ONLINE ALTERNATIVE* for a much cheaper price.


True. With the new rumors of a TV Deal announcement next week, I would think they will announce the US broadcasting deals for Double Or Nothing at that time. Can you imagine if they just broadcast all of Double Or Nothing on TNT in the US? Doubt it will happen but that would be a big gauge of interest for Warner Media. 

I’d think they’ll annnounce some sort of streaming option within the next week at the very least.


----------



## Cas Ras

The current Observer has some international infos about how you can probably watch it. Summary: PPV on TV in USA, Canada, UK with various prices. Otherwise streaming service FiteTV.

Some quotes



> The announcement is that Double or Nothing on 5/25 from the MGM Grand Garden Arena will be carried in the U.K. as a PPV from 1 to 5 a.m. early Sunday morning 5/26 on ITV Box Office for 14.95 pounds ($19.44 U.S.). The U.K. traditionally has far cheaper PPV prices than the U.S., Canada and Australia whether it be boxing or formerly with WWE. The U.K. was also always WWE’s No. 2 PPV market, ahead of Canada, and behind the U.S. The suggested U.S. PPV price at this point is $49.95, but it is the local companies, not the promotion, that sets the price so it could be higher or lower depending upon the carrier. That figure is similar to what Impact charges.
> 
> Announcements on other markets have not been made officially, but in the U.S., the PPV portion of the show will be on traditional television PPV, through inDemand on cable, as well as DirecTV and Dish Network is either finalized or finalized but pen may not be to paper yet, but should be imminently. There will be a streaming component in the U.S. that is expected to be announced within the next week.
> 
> When it comes to Canada, the cable companies affiliated with inDemand in the U.S. will carry the event on television. It is not clear regarding other PPV companies, but there will be streaming of the show as an iPPV on FITE TV that will be available everywhere except the U.S. because of the individual deal for that country, and the U.K. because ITV will have the exclusive rights. Australia at this point as well as the rest of Europe look to be exclusively streaming through FITE TV with no television PPV component.


----------



## rbl85

I have question, why is it cheaper in the UK ?


----------



## Master Bate

Nice hopefully its on direct. Haven't got a ppv in years.


----------



## Cas Ras

rbl85 said:


> I have question, why is it cheaper in the UK ?


Idk for sure, but generally in some European countries public service broadcasting through a fee, that everybody pays, plays a bigger role than in the USA. That is also the case in the UK with the BBC and more. ITV is a commercial station, but generally I think the people are through public broadcasting used to get more content that is free (already paid through the fee) and without advertising.

Therefore the companies probably decided they have to go with lower prices to convince the people to pay extra. Idk if maybe the less attractive time also influences it as Detroit said, generally UK PPV (also boxing/mma) costs less.


----------



## DoucheyLifter

This is it. You wanted a war Vince? You got it! WWE is about to go down. AEW is here, and we are going to put the E out of its misery, and send that old senile Vince to the nursing home. AEW, TNT, PRIME TIME. I would go head to head and recreate the Monday Night Wars, don't even stop here, they're vulnerable.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> I have question, why is it cheaper in the UK ?


It's on in the wee hours of the morning. Starts at 1am, ends around 5am.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: Double or Nothing will be $59.95 USD*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not crying poverty. I'm just intelligent enough to know that value per dollar there are better and less frivolous things to spend that amount of money on a few hours of wrestling.
> 
> Even if I were crying poverty how is that not a valid argument? You don't know the circumstances of my life. What if that $60 per show is the difference in whether my lights stay on or my daughter gets shoes? You don't have to willing to go broke to be a patron of something.





kingnoth1n said:


> There are two schools of thought going here though, 1 how are they going to prove themselves worthy if people arent buying the ppvs to begin with? 2ndly the price is too high....way too high for an indy event essentially. Not sure what the answer is, but the service I pay for makes me pay per month to get shows like this a set amount, so in a way I am sort of indirectly paying for the ppv, just not that much. ill probably post a stream to be honest in the absolute legends group page.


I wasn't justifying the price either, this is a sad case of take it or leave it but you two missed the point entirely


----------



## validreasoning

rbl85 said:


> I have question, why is it cheaper in the UK ?


Two reasons it's on very late at night UK ie 1am till 5/6am

And secondly ppv isn't what it is in us. People pay extremely high subscription for sports and ppv only came in around 15 years ago. Before that all the big boxing and WWE shows aired for free so charging 50 sterling for a show after that would have sold nothing.


----------



## Beatles123

DoucheyLifter said:


> This is it. You wanted a war Vince? You got it! WWE is about to go down. AEW is here, and we are going to put the E out of its misery, and send that old senile Vince to the nursing home. AEW, TNT, PRIME TIME. I would go head to head and recreate the Monday Night Wars, don't even stop here, they're vulnerable.


Welp, okay. I found ONE. fpalm


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I can see it being $60. Starrcast is going to be $60 and I can't see many people paying that for a podcast convention. Even if it's in conjunction with DoN.

UK always gets stuff cheaper. They get ppv for free even in a lot of cases.


----------



## RKing85

Hoping the online service is not BR Live (which would be the Time Warner connection)

BR Live was fucking atrocious to watch NLL this past season.


----------



## Donnie

Praying that Omega vs Cool Dad doesn't go for more than 15. Anything over that, and AEW will look bad to many people. 

I'll admit I'm in the group that thinks the Lucha Brothers are the most hit and miss tag team in the world. Really worried they might shit the bed, and the Bucks won't be able to save it 

But that's enough of the negativity, folks. 

PAC vs Hangman should be a ton of fun. The Battle Royal will most likely rule. I still think that Mox will show up as #21. It being on TV would b the perfect way to get all eyes on the show, and convince a few to order it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I expect the crowd to make up for any underwhelming matches. They stayed hot for a 30 minute Cody/Aldis match last time. Okada/Marty was the only great match on that card imo. AEW will be able to coast on goodwill from the fans for their first few events at least, not that they should phone it in.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Praying that Omega vs Cool Dad doesn't go for more than 15. Anything over that, and AEW will look bad to many people.
> 
> I'll admit I'm in the group that thinks the Lucha Brothers are the most hit and miss tag team in the world. Really worried they might shit the bed, and the Bucks won't be able to save it
> 
> But that's enough of the negativity, folks.
> 
> PAC vs Hangman should be a ton of fun. The Battle Royal will most likely rule. I still think that Mox will show up as #21. It being on TV would b the perfect way to get all eyes on the show, and convince a few to order it.


Donnie, be real. It's a main event Kenny Omega match. You know it's going at least twice that long.

And as far as the Lucha Bros go, that's more of a Pentagon thing IMO. He can be really great or he can really phone it in. Fenix's problem is more not trying to kill himself in there. But I think they bring their A game.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Donnie, be real. It's a main event Kenny Omega match. You know it's going at least twice that long.
> 
> And as far as the Lucha Bros go, that's more of a Pentagon thing IMO. He can be really great or he can really phone it in. Fenix's problem is more not trying to kill himself in there. But I think they bring their A game.


:andre Don't do me like that, brother. No one needs Jericho going that long, least of all his body which might fade into dust after the 50th V TRIGGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. 

Also, I don't need that in my life. 

I put it on both of them. For some reason they just can't seem to string together a long period of good matches. I do agree that Fenix is a lunatic of the highest order. I shudder to think what he might do this time.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> :andre Don't do me like that, brother. No one needs Jericho going that long, least of all his body which might fade into dust after the 50th V TRIGGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> Also, I don't need that in my life.
> 
> I put it on both of them. For some reason they just can't seem to string together a long period of good matches. I do agree that Fenix is a lunatic of the highest order. I shudder to think what he might do this time.


34:36.

That was the time of their last match. There's your over/under. And that is just reality.

Fenix will be fine as long as he doesn't Pildrive himself into the stage again.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Donnie said:


> Praying that Omega vs Cool Dad doesn't go for more than 15. Anything over that, and AEW will look bad to many people.
> 
> I'll admit I'm in the group that thinks the Lucha Brothers are the most hit and miss tag team in the world. Really worried they might shit the bed, and the Bucks won't be able to save it
> 
> But that's enough of the negativity, folks.
> 
> PAC vs Hangman should be a ton of fun. *The Battle Royal will most likely rule. I still think that Mox will show up as #21.* It being on TV would b the perfect way to get all eyes on the show, and convince a few to order it.


I think if Mox is on the show it will be during the main card PPV portion of the show. Though I do think it’ll be a big name of some kind as #21. Pumped for the whole show, less than two weeks from now!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Looking at the roster and the already confirmed participants for the Battle Royal, they could pretty much fill up the remaining 10 spots with guys they've already signed, like Jungle Boy, Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, Michael Nakazawa, Private Party, Angelico, Jack Evans and Peter Avalon.

This would only leave 1 open spot for a "surprise" entrant. I'm guessing that in this case it'd either be Joey Ryan or Shawn Spears. 

This is of course assuming that Best Friends don't get their own match like they've been trying to do in BTE.


----------



## Sin City Saint

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Looking at the roster and the already confirmed participants for the Battle Royal, they could pretty much fill up the remaining 10 spots with guys they've already signed, like Jungle Boy, Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, Michael Nakazawa, Private Party, Angelico, *Jack Evans* and Peter Avalon.
> 
> This would only leave 1 open spot for a "surprise" entrant. I'm guessing that in this case it'd either be Joey Ryan or Shawn Spears.
> 
> This is of course assuming that Best Friends don't get their own match like they've been trying to do in BTE.


I really hope Jack Evans is in the battle royale or on the show in some way. Haven’t seen him in person at a show since ‘07.


----------



## Erik.

People are really building up their hopes that Moxley is going to be #21

It's just going to be some random guy, like #30 in the Rumble usually was :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Erik. said:


> People are really building up their hopes that Moxley is going to be #21
> 
> It's just going to be some random guy, like #30 in the Rumble usually was :lol


Is MJF confirmed for the battle royal? If not he would be a perfect heat magnet at number 21


----------



## Jman55

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Is MJF confirmed for the battle royal? If not he would be a perfect heat magnet at number 21


I believe he mentioned during his promo segment on one of the road to shows that he is officially in the battle royal. 

In terms of if Moxley will appear though prob not at least not in the battle royal, don't recall it being confirmed for the preshow (if it was and I missed that then oops :lol) so my reasoning is due to the circumstances of the winner being the first challenger wouldn't make sense to bring him in and just have him lose to the first champ afterwards (would be pretty poor form for the first champ to lose their first defence after all)


----------



## Erik.

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Is MJF confirmed for the battle royal? If not he would be a perfect heat magnet at number 21


He is.

Sonny Kiss
Brandon Cutler
Ace Romero
Glacier
Brian Pillman Jr
Sunny Daze
MJF
Joey Janela
Chuck Taylor
Trent Baretta
No Legs

Are the officially confirmed competitors. So there are 10 that haven't officially been confirmed yet.

But I assume the rest could be filled with the likes of Jungle Boy, Angelico, Jack Evans, Darby Allin and Jimmy Havoc.

I was thinking it'd be Marty, but I see he still has some dates with ROH so it won't be him.

Probably some feel good face will win it and get their title shot against whoever the first champion is (likely to be a heel) and eventually get destroyed by the heel for some heat.


----------



## TripleG

Quick question. 

Are there streaming options available for Double or Nothing? I've heard it is not going to be on the Fite App, so are there other options?


----------



## Boldgerg

TripleG said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Are there streaming options available for Double or Nothing? I've heard it is not going to be on the Fite App, so are there other options?


See my post from 10 minutes ago in the AEW thread. If Turner deal goes ahead would Hulu or Bleacher Report not be an option?


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> He is.
> 
> Sonny Kiss
> Brandon Cutler
> Ace Romero
> Glacier
> Brian Pillman Jr
> Sunny Daze
> MJF
> Joey Janela
> Chuck Taylor
> Trent Baretta
> No Legs
> 
> Are the officially confirmed competitors. So there are 10 that haven't officially been confirmed yet.
> 
> But I assume the rest could be filled with the likes of Jungle Boy, Angelico, Jack Evans, Darby Allin and Jimmy Havoc.
> 
> I was thinking it'd be Marty, but I see he still has some dates with ROH so it won't be him.
> 
> Probably some feel good face will win it and get their title shot against whoever the first champion is (likely to be a heel) and eventually get destroyed by the heel for some heat.


No Leg's feet will never touch the floor so he cannot be eliminated. 

No Legs vs Bastard PAC on Tuesday Night Dynamite - though that might be too edgy to try on Turner programming, especially if it became controversial and the negativity became too much.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Aja Kong, Yuka Sakazaki & Emi Sakura vs. Hikaru Shida, Riho Abe & Ryo Mizunami and Jack Evans & Angelico vs Best Friends announced for Double or Nothing in the newest BTE.


----------



## Raye

Hm I wonder how they're going to fill out the Battle Royal since Best Friends have their own match now, Evans/Angelico now obviously won't be in it as well.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> Hm I wonder how they're going to fill out the Battle Royal since Best Friends have their own match now, Evans/Angelico now obviously won't be in it as well.


Could still be in it.

People regularly do double duty in the Rumble, don't they?


----------



## Boldgerg

It pains me that it's still almost two weeks away.

Haven't been this excited for a wrestling PPV in more than 15 years.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127957019917336576


----------



## Stetho

Fuck yeah, Angelico Evans back as a team!
I just hope it's not ruined by shitty comedy


----------



## Raye

The women's division in AEW is giving me shades of the TNA Knockout's division when it was first introduced. I feel like they're going to make that big of a splash. Really excited to see what direction they take them, and obviously really excited about what the women's title will look like.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Boldgerg said:


> It pains me that it's still almost two weeks away.
> 
> Haven't been this excited for a wrestling PPV in more than 15 years.


Same. Haven’t been this pumped to be at a show since the last ‘Mania I was at (WM22 in Chicago - which was the last non-stadium WM). Super pumped that Jack Evans is in a match, haven’t seen him live since like 06’ or 07’.


----------



## Obfuscation

Joshi tag makes sense, even if I think it's getting to be a bit (over)loaded in the tag department on one night for them. This is me hoping they don't get lost in the shuffle being more of an "introduction" for people while SCU, Best Friends vs Evans/Angelico, & Bucks vs Lucha Bros have a lot of attention/hype.


----------



## Donnie

I love the 6 woman tag because it reminds me of WCW using the Luchadores in a big showcase match for the fans, and it blows everyone's minds. 

I'm only really familiar with Aja Kong and Hikaru Shida. So, this is going to be my first big intro into the other 4, and I'm super excited to se them. 

Jack Evans being on live PPV is a long time coming, and you know this, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## Obfuscation

The only drawback to that idea is everyone works such a similar kind of showcase style these days, unlike back in WCW where the Luchadores would do something you'd only see in a match of their kind, while the rest of the card would be quite different.


----------



## Donnie

:bjpenn That's a fair point. 

I do think they can really offer something truly unique in comparison to the rest of the card.


----------



## MC

I think we got to be wary of time restraints. Unfortunately, not everyone is going to get time to stand out and somethings will just have to be fluff. I can see the six women tag being one of those matches that will get low priority. Hope I'm wrong and the match gets the chance to rock everyone's mind because they can certainly do it.


----------



## thisissting

Not heard of half the card but here's hoping it offers something new and interesting. I'm not holding my hopes that high as the ones I have heard of are over the hill such as Y2J cody Dustin etc. At least they might have a more interesting creative licence here and they have to really make an impression. Pity Austin aries isn't on the card.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cyborg Justino has been trying to get into WWE for years now. She'd be an interesting signing for AEW - Rousey dodged her for years.


----------



## TD Stinger

MC said:


> I think we got to be wary of time restraints. Unfortunately, not everyone is going to get time to stand out and somethings will just have to be fluff. I can see the six women tag being one of those matches that will get low priority. Hope I'm wrong and the match gets the chance to rock everyone's mind because they can certainly do it.


If there's one thing that an be learned from All In, is that some matches don't need to go super long to be good. As good as All In was, at least half the matches went longer than they needed to and it got them at the end.

All in all I think All In ended up being a 5 hour show with the Pre Show included. And even I was feeling the length by the end of it. Hopefully they rectify that here.


----------



## Obfuscation

That Aja Kong second chance run in America is on tap. Like this _kind of_ just hit me.


----------



## Stinger Fan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128708826658635776That's pretty pricey for this show. I'm going to have to pass unfortunately.


----------



## TripleG

Yeah that is a little steep. 

Fortunately, I have some friends coming over that night and they are willing to chip in, so I'm good.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Aside from the overall presentation and feel of the product, I'm most interested in seeing the guys from OWE. 

I'm usually a cheap bastard when it comes to these things -- I don't normally buy ppv's, and I refuse to subscribe to streaming services because my cable bill is already outrageous enough -- but I'm gonna plunk down a frog on this one because A, I'm willing to support this upstart; and B, everything I've seen so far suggests it will be worth it. If that turns out to not be the case, well, I won't be buying no mo ppv's.


----------



## TD Stinger

We've all been spoiled by they WWE Network (and other pro wrestling streaming sites like NJPW World).

I've said before that I will pay the PPV price for this show because I want to support them for their first big show. Going forward? Probably not.


----------



## Switchblade Club

50 bucks ? Yeah right lol


----------



## Sin City Saint

Hopefully it’s just the first show at $50 and future shows are lower (like 30) or something.


----------



## jeffatron

I don't mind the price THAT much, yes it's a bit pricy. My issue is, what if we don't have cable here in Canada? I've yet to see a stream option that's available online.


----------



## Sin City Saint

jeffatron said:


> I don't mind the price THAT much, yes it's a bit pricy. My issue is, what if we don't have cable here in Canada? I've yet to see a stream option that's available online.


It’ll be streaming for $50 on B/R Live in the U.S. & Canada.


----------



## jeffatron

Sin City Saint said:


> It’ll be streaming for $50 on B/R Live in the U.S. & Canada.


On I see, I wasn't aware BR live was available in Canada yet. Thanks.


----------



## The Wood

The more I think about the card, the more I'm pumped for this. The match with the least intrigue, for me, is Sammy Guevara vs. Kip Sabian, but that might surprise me given my non-existent expectations. I also don't like three-ways, so the women's match has me underwhelmed, but I'm curious to see what they can do, given that they'll all want to impress. But everything else I have active interest in seeing. The top four matches all have stories I can bite into. The six-woman tag could be amazing. Aja fucking Kong, bitches. SoCal Uncensored vs. Strong Hearts could be pretty amazing, actually.


----------



## SMW

its gonna be an awesome card.


----------



## Nothing Finer

How can they hope to compete with WWE with pricing like that?

If I'm a new customer and buy this AEW PPV the day before I get

Double or Nothing

If I set aside the same amount of money to sign up to the WWE Network on the same day I get


Every PPV WWE has ever done
Money in the Bank
NXT TakeOver XXV
Super ShowDown
Stomping Grounds
Extreme Rules
NXT TakeOver: Toronto
SummerSlam
Hell in a Cell
Clash of Champions
22-26 Weekly Episodes of NXT
_NXT TakeOver: WarGames*_
_Survivor Series*_

*New customers only


----------



## Raye

Nothing Finer said:


> How can they hope to compete with WWE with pricing like that?
> 
> If I'm a new customer and buy this AEW PPV the day before I get
> 
> Double or Nothing
> 
> If I set aside the same amount of money to sign up to the WWE Network on the same day I get
> 
> 
> Every PPV WWE has ever done
> Money in the Bank
> NXT TakeOver XXV
> Super ShowDown
> Stomping Grounds
> Extreme Rules
> NXT TakeOver: Toronto
> SummerSlam
> Hell in a Cell
> Clash of Champions
> 22-26 Weekly Episodes of NXT
> _NXT TakeOver: WarGames*_
> _Survivor Series*_
> 
> *New customers only


That's just one advantage WWE has that AEW can't currently do anything about. You do realize it's probably out of their hands to adjust the pricing right and that it's controlled by the service providers? WWE has the luxury of ignoring that due to longevity and brand name.

I'm 100% certain the concerns have been heard, they're not braindead, and they're socially aware. It is what it is for now. If you can support it, you should, if you're financially unable to, then that's unfortunate, but still attempt to support it in some capacity.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Raye said:


> That's just one advantage WWE has that AEW can't currently do anything about. You do realize it's probably out of their hands to adjust the pricing right and that it's controlled by the service providers? WWE has the luxury of ignoring that due to longevity and brand name.
> 
> I'm 100% certain the concerns have been heard, they're not braindead, and they're socially aware. It is what it is for now. If you can support it, you should, if you're financially unable to, then that's unfortunate, but still attempt to support it in some capacity.


That's no excuse, they have to be aware of the market they're in. If the service provider says they're going to charge the same for one show as the market leader does for 9 to 11 shows they should find a new provider.

It's hard for me to believe that they're not brain dead when they think this is a sensible introductory pricing model. I'd love for AEW to be a success, but unless it's going to be 10 times as good as WWE it's just not worth it at those prices. The best way to support it is by not buying it, so they realise that this pricing model isn't going to work.


----------



## 751161

Card looks great for the most part.

I think people are overestimating the effect it'll have on WWE and getting caught up in the hype a bit too much, but I'm definitely glad to see there is more alternatives out there for Wrestling.

This is way up my alley, too. It has a lot of guys I like. I could never get in to NJPW's style, and the other promotions just haven't tickled my fancy. It's pretty cool to be there from the inception.


----------



## Raye

Nothing Finer said:


> That's no excuse, they have to be aware of the market they're in. If the service provider says they're going to charge the same for one show as the market leader does for 9 to 11 shows they should find a new provider.
> 
> It's hard for me to believe that they're not brain dead when they think this is a sensible introductory pricing model. I'd love for AEW to be a success, but unless it's going to be 10 times as good as WWE it's just not worth it at those prices. The best way to support it is by not buying it, so they realise that this pricing model isn't going to work.


I don't think you understand how the real world works :/


----------



## Donnie

Jericho wanted a "Thank You" for bringing us AEW. Well, I just gave you one in the form of $30 old man. 

mega Please V-Trigger him into retirement.


----------



## JonLeduc

59,95$ here in Canada with FITE tv.

with 3 other friends it's 15 bucks each. Not a big deal.

It's their FIRST ppv and people already complain..


----------



## jeffatron

JonLeduc said:


> 59,95$ here in Canada with FITE tv.
> 
> with 3 other friends it's 15 bucks each. Not a big deal.
> 
> It's their FIRST ppv and people already complain..


is that after taxes? says 47.99 on my app


----------



## rbl85

In France it's less than 20 dollars


----------



## JonLeduc

jeffatron said:


> is that after taxes? says 47.99 on my app


That's what i see on my app too. But someone on Twitter told me it cost him 59.

First one who buy it tells the other ok ? Haha


----------



## Erik.

Just paid my £15.

Go and smash it AEW


----------



## jeffatron

JonLeduc said:


> That's what i see on my app too. But someone on Twitter told me it cost him 59.
> 
> First one who buy it tells the other ok ? Haha


Yeah I bought it for 48.99$ splitting with my buddy, maybe more if others decide they wanna watch it. 

Officially supporting AeW feels pretty damn good!


----------



## JonLeduc

jeffatron said:


> Yeah I bought it for 48.99$ splitting with my buddy, maybe more if others decide they wanna watch it.
> 
> Officially supporting AeW feels pretty damn good!


So 48.99$ CAD ? That's great. Thank man. Splitting it with my buddies too!

I agree, feels great to support a company that seems to care about us.

25th May can't come soon enough.


----------



## jeffatron

JonLeduc said:


> So 48.99$ CAD ? That's great. Thank man. Splitting it with my buddies too!
> 
> I agree, feels great to support a company that seems to care about us.
> 
> 25th May can't come soon enough.


correct! no taxes either


----------



## Stinger Fan

JonLeduc said:


> 59,95$ here in Canada with FITE tv.
> 
> with 3 other friends it's 15 bucks each. Not a big deal.
> 
> It's their FIRST ppv and people already complain..


$50+ is a lot of money for a show, so yeah, its kind of a big deal. Especially if you don't have friends who watch wrestling, like myself. Technically, All In was their first show, and you could get it significantly cheaper on other platforms. So, its not like there is no reason for the complaint about pricing .


----------



## 260825

*At $50 I assume they see the market will either be pirating it or watching with friends (split). So it doesn't make sense not going lower maybe? *


----------



## Disputed

I like a lot of the guys involved and wish them well, but there's no chance in hell I buy shows at that price


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

25 USD for me on FITE

Will be getting it for sure



Nothing Finer said:


> How can they hope to compete with WWE with pricing like that?
> 
> If I'm a new customer and buy this AEW PPV the day before I get
> 
> Double or Nothing
> 
> If I set aside the same amount of money to sign up to the WWE Network on the same day I get
> 
> 
> Every PPV WWE has ever done
> Money in the Bank
> NXT TakeOver XXV
> Super ShowDown
> Stomping Grounds
> Extreme Rules
> NXT TakeOver: Toronto
> SummerSlam
> Hell in a Cell
> Clash of Champions
> 22-26 Weekly Episodes of NXT
> _NXT TakeOver: WarGames*_
> _Survivor Series*_
> 
> *New customers only


...... but..... you’ll be watching WWE


----------



## Taroostyles

The same people complaining about the price point are the same people killing the business. This is a new company with no previous content, they aren't gonna come right out the gate with a $10 streaming service. 

If they run 4 big PPVS a year and they are $50 and deliver, no problem from me. WWE couldn't even charge $50 for Mania anymore without the network as a crutch.


----------



## Raye

Taroostyles said:


> The same people complaining about the price point are the same people killing the business. This is a new company with no previous content, they aren't gonna come right out the gate with a $10 streaming service.
> 
> If they run 4 big PPVS a year and they are $50 and deliver, no problem from me. WWE couldn't even charge $50 for Mania anymore without the network as a crutch.


Yeah I think people need to understand that this may very well, potentially, be the best PPV of the year, by far.


----------



## patpat

Now the complaint is that the show is 4 hours + one hour pre show and it's too long. :lol like bro! :lol 4hours ppv for their first ppv is ok. And NO all in wasnt an aew ppv, DON is their first one. All in had Roh, njpw etc etc it was different. 
So yes they need to portray as much people as possible 
As for the price wwe is almost free but I wont buy it because it crap! Period I wouldn't give a penny for a bad product but if you can give me 4 or 5 real ppvs a year with a real "big deal" atmosphere then I am all in. People expecting then to give away their first ppv for 10$ is so weird.....like it was never going to happen. Let's first see what the event is before saying oh "50$ is too much for this show" we dont know , what if it's an outstanding PPV then?.....


----------



## hgr423

What are they thinking charging $50 to see Christopher Daniels wrestle in 2019? Maybe if it was 2005 or 2009 but definitely not in 2019!


----------



## RKing85

listed on fite for $35 outside of the US. Much more reasonable.


----------



## Ace

$19.99 here, definitely getting it at that price.

That's a steal.


----------



## Donnie

It's USD, ACEY FACEY. So, it's $30


----------



## Ace

Donnie said:


> It's USD, ACEY FACEY. So, it's $30


 Still worth it.

It says 1pm so it's gotta be converted to NZD?


----------



## Donnie

Ace said:


> Still worth it.
> 
> It says 1pm so it's gotta be converted to NZD?


It is worth it. Hence why I ordered it at midnight mega


----------



## patpat

hgr423 said:


> What are they thinking charging $50 to see Christopher Daniels wrestle in 2019? Maybe if it was 2005 or 2009 but definitely not in 2019!


then don't watch it, that's all. or pirate it but god guys stoop the constant whining. wrestling fans.......


----------



## Beatles123

So I can order in on FITE in the USA?


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> So I can order in on FITE in the USA?


Don't see why not?

Go on there website and find out.


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> So I can order in on FITE in the USA?


I was just on their site going through the pro wrestling schedule (I’m from PA) and it’s not on there. As far as I know it’s only there on FITE internationally.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've never liked the price for PPVs, in any decade. Business as usual with me, but there's little doubt that anyone who wants to see this, wouldn't pay what is listed in their country to check it out.

Or just wait for XWT. You know, whatever the method.


----------



## Donnie

:lmao

I love the Fallen Angel so much. Hope for one last Gospel before it's all said and done.


----------



## Raye

hgr423 said:


> What are they thinking charging $50 to see Christopher Daniels wrestle in 2019? Maybe if it was 2005 or 2009 but definitely not in 2019!


You're acting like he's main eventing lmao... he's literally in a 6 man tag team match that can be seen as a showcase match to show off CIMA, T-Hawk and Lindaman

SCU LATER, HATER.


----------



## Death Rider

Tbf the price is high but that is a standard for ppvs in the US. Glad it is a lot cheaper over here and will most likely be better then most wwe ppvs


----------



## Raye

Now that we know the whole card, let's list the top 3 matches we're looking forward to, 1 being the most looked forward to.

1) Page vs PAC | _Huge fan of Neville_

2) SCU vs Strong Hearts | _I've seen CIMA before a long time ago but I've never seen the Strong Hearts, looking forward to seeing what they bring to the table_

3) Casino Battle Royal | _Going to see a lot of new faces, a lot of fun spots, and I'm really intrigued to see who entrant #21 is_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Raye said:


> Now that we know the whole card, let's list the top 3 matches we're looking forward to, 1 being the most looked forward to.
> 
> 1) Page vs PAC | _Huge fan of Neville_
> 
> 2) SCU vs Strong Hearts | _I've seen CIMA before a long time ago but I've never seen the Strong Hearts, looking forward to seeing what they bring to the table_
> 
> 3) Casino Battle Royal | _Going to see a lot of new faces, a lot of fun spots, and I'm really intrigued to see who entrant #21 is_



Mmmmm.....

In order for me I think

3. Bucks v Lucha
2. Cody v Dustin
1. Kenny v Jericho

Then again, Pac v Hangman though....

Hard to say - whole card really.

Just not feeling the SCU match


----------



## Dr. Middy

Looks like we won't be getting PAC/Hangman then...



> PAC VS. PAGE OFF DOUBLE OR NOTHING DUE TO CREATIVE DIFFERENCES
> 
> The angle at today's WrestleGate show in Nottingham, England involving Pac and Hangman Page was done largely to present the match that had been built up because the match won't be taking place at Double or Nothing on Saturday.
> 
> The official word from AEW is that there were creative differences regarding the match and Pac won't be on Saturday's show. With Pac's regular matches in the U.K., it's known that beacuse he takes his status as world champion with Dragon Gate seriously, he has not agreed to any losses since winning the Open the Dream Gate title and to protect that has done 30:00 draws with Zack Sabre Jr. and Will Ospreay. On the flip side, AEW wants to present a sports-like atmosphere and had their own direction for what they wanted.
> 
> The Pac vs. Page match will be released this week on the Internet by AEW with the idea that everyone can see the match, even if it had a DQ finish, for free, so fans are getting the hyped up match. Page agreed to fly to England and do the match to make up for the hyped match not happening on the PPV. Page will be wrestling against a new opponent, although the name probably won't be announced before the PPV show. The DQ finish kept things open ended enough that Pac may be back with the promotion at some point to face Page, although there is no definitive time frame.
> 
> There will be at least one more announcement made midweek regarding Saturday's show.


https://www.f4wonline.com/news/pac-...-284076?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Obfuscation

Would say let this be a work, but after all that, it's just...off. Like how would PAC not realize he'd be book to lose the moment they started to promote this, as Hangman is primed to be someone to rise to the top of AEW?

:walphtf


----------



## Lorromire

Obfuscation said:


> Would say let this be a work, but after all that, it's just...off. Like how would PAC not realize he'd be book to lose the moment they started to promote this, as Hangman is primed to be someone to rise to the top of AEW?


Something tells me that, along with PAC/Hangman already having some issues, the higher ups in Dragon Gate themselves don't want him losing.

Who knows, though. All speculation. Sucks we won't be getting PAC on the show :hogan


----------



## TD Stinger

Hangman vs. PAC being off the card is a shame since they've spent like 4 months building this match and it was one of their top 4 matches. But they still have a solid card without the match and if Hangman gets a suitable replacement (looking at you Uncle Deano) then maybe it's a moot point.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lorromire said:


> Something tells me that, along with PAC/Hangman already having some issues, the higher ups in Dragon Gate themselves don't want him losing.
> 
> Who knows, though. All speculation. Sucks we won't be getting PAC on the show :hogan


Indeed. But I'll go a little further and question why Dragon Gate would book PAC without any prior creative knowledge of how the match would go. Maybe it was all hype and excitement, then once business came down, it just tapered off. Too bad it's kaput for now.


----------



## Cas Ras

The Pac thing looks bad. I will be optimistic and assume this is a half work. So in that theory they have a bigger opponent ready (in the sense of bigger name, not necessarily somebody all of us might like more) for the title match and therefore just gave Pac his wish and be done with him, while they can now book their new plan.


----------



## RapShepard

Well if it's not a work shame on whoever made them cancel the match.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

That coward PAC. :hogan


----------



## hgr423

Are they going to offer refunds since they are unable to deliver the PAC match they promoted so hard?


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129927065355063301


----------



## El Grappleador

It seems AEW effect is vanishing little by little.


----------



## The Wood

I'm reconsidering my order at this point. I want AEW to do well, but this lack of foresight is pretty fucking atrocious. I don't like WWE because they break their promises to fans; AEW isn't going to get a free pass from me.


----------



## Donnie




----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


>


Saw this earlier, definitely hyped. :banderas

This company definitely knows how to market shit. Never thought I'd care for a Dustin/Cody match in 2019, but man, they've made this a can't miss match.


----------



## RKing85

you would think this (Pac/Page situation) maybe would have come up before the match was put out there and a discussion/solution would be had.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking Pac not in the show sucks but oh well. The show must go on.


----------



## reyfan

Welcome to the big time AEW, with your first politics play, no company is immune to situations like this, sucks for the fans that wanted the match though.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

I’m still going to watch the show. I also don’t get why news sites think the page vs pac match was for a title. It’s not! Also I hav faith that AEW will have a better replacement for page. Say Dean Ambro... I mean Jon Moxley! If AEW did a mystery opponent for Page and it was Moxley then that would be 100x times better than pac vs page imo. Praying it’s Moxley to the rescue! Then CM Punk for the first Tuesday Night show! One can dream right?


----------



## Erik.

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> I’m still going to watch the show. I also don’t get why news sites think the page vs pac match was for a title. It’s not! Also I hav faith that AEW will have a better replacement for page. Say Dean Ambro... I mean Jon Moxley! If AEW did a mystery opponent for Page and it was Moxley then that would be 100x times better than pac vs page imo. Praying it’s Moxley to the rescue! Then CM Punk for the first Tuesday Night show! One can dream right?


But that would be stupid.

Because it's clear Page was going over PAC (which was stupid in the first place) - so they're not going to then book another match only for Page to lose. Ambrose isn't showing up and even if he does, it'll be in the pre-show battle royale. 

If anything, they've just written off Page. He just got pillmanized by PAC and it'd be rather stupid for him to go into Double or Nothing and break kayfabe. So we'll likely not see a Page match at all on the show.

Not saying that I wouldn't want it to happen by the way. Moxley is a bigger star than PAC, he's a former WWE Champion ffs. - I just don't see them doing it that way. Though Moxley coming out and taking advantage of an injured Page and decimating him would be cool to see.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Love PAC but this doesn’t do a massive amount of damage to the PPV which is stacked

Hope they can bring him in down the line though. An injured Page being destroyed by Moxley could be fantastic


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> But that would be stupid.
> 
> Because it's clear Page was going over PAC (which was stupid in the first place) - so they're not going to then book another match only for Page to lose. Ambrose isn't showing up and even if he does, it'll be in the pre-show battle royale.
> 
> If anything, they've just written off Page. He just got pillmanized by PAC and it'd be rather stupid for him to go into Double or Nothing and break kayfabe. So we'll likely not see a Page match at all on the show.
> 
> Not saying that I wouldn't want it to happen by the way. Moxley is a bigger star than PAC, he's a former WWE Champion ffs. - I just don't see them doing it that way. Though Moxley coming out and taking advantage of an injured Page and decimating him would be cool to see.


Well considering AEW haven't officially announced anything yet, all we have is Meltzer's report. And if we're going to believe his report, part it was pointing out that Page will have a replacement opponent. Even if he walks in to the sho hobbled with an injury, I assume he'll still be there in some capacity.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> Well considering AEW haven't officially announced anything yet, all we have is Meltzer's report. And if we're going to believe his report, part it was pointing out that Page will have a replacement opponent. Even if he walks in to the sho hobbled with an injury, I assume he'll still be there in some capacity.


He didn't say Page will have a replacement opponent did he?

I thought he said they _supposedly_ have a better match to replace it. That doesn't mean Page vs. someone else. It could just mean another booked match. 

They aren't going to get a better match than Page/PAC in short notice as you won't get many free agents (or anyone on the roster) who are better than PAC.

Meltzer DOES say Page will be at the show in some capacity though, he just doesn't know what he'll be doing. I just hope they don't stupidly book Page in the Battle Royale now he doesn't have an opponent, he comes out at 21 and wins it fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> He didn't say Page will have a replacement opponent did he?
> 
> I thought he said they _supposedly_ have a better match to replace it. That doesn't mean Page vs. someone else. It could just mean another booked match.
> 
> They aren't going to get a better match than Page/PAC in short notice as you won't get many free agents (or anyone on the roster) who are better than PAC.
> 
> Meltzer DOES say Page will be at the show in some capacity though, he just doesn't know what he'll be doing. I just hope they don't stupidly book Page in the Battle Royale now he doesn't have an opponent, he comes out at 21 and wins it fpalm





> PAC vs. Adam Page is now off AEW Double or Nothing due to creative differences, according to F4WOnline.com. Since winning the Open the Dream Gate title with Dragon Gate, PAC has been steadfast about staying undefeated for the time being.
> 
> 
> AEW wanted to "present a sports-like atmosphere" and had their own ideas for what they wanted to see out of PAC and Page's match.
> 
> As noted earlier today, Adam Page made a surprise appearance at today's Wrestle Gate Pro event in Nottingham, England to confront PAC. The two had a match, which Page won via disqualification. Afterwards, PAC told Page he wouldn't be going to Double or Nothing.
> 
> AEW will be releasing the match from England next week so fans still get to see the two wrestlers in the ring. *Page will have a new opponent at next Saturday's show, but a name isn't expected to be announced before the show.*
> 
> PAC may return to AEW for a match with Page down the road, but no timetable was known of when that would be. As of this writing, the match is still listed on AEW's official website.


Might be a misquote for all I know but this was the first thing I read about this when the news broke yesterday.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> Might be a misquote for all I know but this was the first thing I read about this when the news broke yesterday.


Ah, I was just going off of Meltzers Twitter.

Could all just be lost in translation and either a new match between other talent is going to be booked or Page will have a match with a new opponent.

Considering he is primed to be their biggest star, I suppose it'd make sense to have him compete on their first ever show. 

So either.

1) They'll sell the injuries he suffered last night, they'll feed him a lower card act and he'll just about get the job done whilst selling injuries

2) They'll forget all about the injuries and he'll win in a squash.


----------



## Death Rider

Erik. said:


> Ah, I was just going off of Meltzers Twitter.
> 
> Could all just be lost in translation and either a new match between other talent is going to be booked or Page will have a match with a new opponent.
> 
> Considering he is primed to be their biggest star, I suppose it'd make sense to have him compete on their first ever show.
> 
> So either.
> 
> 1) They'll sell the injuries he suffered last night, they'll feed him a lower card act and he'll just about get the job done whilst selling injuries
> 
> 2) They'll forget all about the injuries and he'll win in a squash.


Or 3) He loses due to injury is a close battle with a debuting star? Didn't Meltzer hint the opponent would be better?


----------



## Erik.

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Or 3) He loses due to injury is a close battle with a debuting star? Didn't Meltzer hint the opponent would be better?


Then why didn't they just have PAC beat him?

And not necessarily, no. Meltzer said they supposedly had a better match planned which was pretty vague. 

And let's be honest, no one they can really get in short notice will provide us with a better match.


----------



## Fearless Viper

And so it begins. Making win/lose matter will cause a problem with wrestlers wanting to win. This had Hogan/Nash written all over it.


----------



## Death Rider

Erik. said:


> Then why didn't they just have PAC beat him?
> 
> And not necessarily, no. Meltzer said they supposedly had a better match planned which was pretty vague.
> 
> And let's be honest, no one they can really get in short notice will provide us with a better match.


Neville is great but if they give us Moxley debuting vs Page that would be better. Plus it sounds like it was changed due to long term plans and PAC losing later


----------



## Erik.

Fearless Viper said:


> And so it begins. Making win/lose matter will cause a problem with wrestlers wanting to win. This had Hogan/Nash written all over it.


Rumours are that PAC was going to go over here though.

I think the issue here is more non-exclusivity in contracts.

PAC is extremely loyal to Dragon Gate and they're obviously very protective of their champion and how they are portrayed in other promotions. He hasn't lost since he's been DG champion, which is what? 5 months?

Dragon Gate haven't found that guy to take the belt off PAC yet (I assume they thought they have been able to within the last 5 months) - so it's pointless putting PAC is any feuds for now or matches considering how strong DG want to portray him.

Japan really care about their titles. We're just so used to North American companies treating their titles and champions like shit to notice.

It is sloppy from AEW though, they should have anticipated this. Once PAC loses the belt, he'll be back and they'll resume the feud with Hangman, no doubt. Hopefully once the PPV is all said and done, this is just an afterthought and we can continue to look forward to future events and like television.




ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Neville is great but if they give us Moxley debuting vs Page that would be better. Plus it sounds like it was changed due to long term plans and PAC losing later


It wouldn't be a better match though, which is what was specifically stated in the tweet.

Bigger? Sure. It's Moxley.

But it's beneath him. 

Yeah, reading it all, it looks like PAC was supposed to go over (Correct decision) but would eventually end up losing to Omega down the line. I can see why Dragon Gate wouldn't want to agree to that.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Bit unprofessional on Pac’s part IMO, but hopefully they’ll have a decent replacement opponent for Page.


----------



## Erik.

Sin City Saint said:


> Bit unprofessional on Pac’s part IMO, but hopefully they’ll have a decent replacement opponent for Page.


I think it was probably more DG's call than PACs.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Erik. said:


> I think it was probably more DG's call than PACs.


Yeah, if I were running another promotion I would see this as a *red flag* about doing business with *DG*. When companies share talent - they have to trust the other companies booking of their talent. If they can’t do that, they shouldn’t enter an agreement to share talent in the first place.


----------



## V-Trigger

The problem is that PAC is DG Top Champion. Not just some guy on their roster.


----------



## karebear

justifying the ppv fee for the card was hard already, now with this match off it, really seems a rip off and I do want to see aew succeed.


----------



## Erik.

karebear said:


> justifying the ppv fee for the card was hard already, now with this match off it, really seems a rip off and I do want to see aew succeed.


Well, you get to see the match for free instead


----------



## Raye

karebear said:


> justifying the ppv fee for the card was hard already, now with this match off it, really seems a rip off and I do want to see aew succeed.


Page is still having a match, we just don't know who the opponent is yet. Fingers crossed for a nice surprise.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> *Page is still having a match*, we just don't know who the opponent is yet. Fingers crossed for a nice surprise.


There's no guarantee.


----------



## Raye

Erik. said:


> There's no guarantee.


By Meltzer's most recent report, sure looks like the case.

"AEW says they have a better match planned, Dave says if they deliver everyone will forget this happened, if they don’t they’ll get criticized."


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> By Meltzer's most recent report, sure looks like the case.
> 
> "AEW says they have a better match planned, Dave says if they deliver everyone will forget this happened, if they don’t they’ll get criticized."


"A better match planned"

No mention of Page being in the actual match.

He did just get Pillmanized after all.


----------



## The Wood

Sin City Saint said:


> Yeah, if I were running another promotion I would see this as a *red flag* about doing business with *DG*. When companies share talent - they have to trust the other companies booking of their talent. If they can’t do that, they shouldn’t enter an agreement to share talent in the first place.


It's exactly the opposite. I would see this as a red flag about doing business with AEW. If you're going to do business with other promotions, then you have to respect their hierarchy and just who their top talent is. You don't bring in someone's top champion to job them out to your #5 babyface. AEW has seemingly betrayed the trust Dragon Gate put into them.


----------



## Erik.

The Wood said:


> It's exactly the opposite. I would see this as a red flag about doing business with AEW. If you're going to do business with other promotions, then you have to respect their hierarchy and just who their top talent is. You don't bring in someone's top champion to job them out to your #5 babyface. AEW has seemingly betrayed the trust Dragon Gate put into them.


They weren't going to job him out to their #5 babyface.

They were going to have him lose to Kenny Omega in a title match at the end of the year...


----------



## Isuzu

Erik. said:


> They weren't going to job him out to their #5 babyface.
> 
> They were going to have him lose to Kenny Omega in a title match at the end of the year...


Why would someone jump to AEW if they can only get so high in the pyramid? Other than getti g to cut their own promos unscripted they will end up jobbbing to all of the elite guys except for Adam Page? What does that say about Adam Page?


----------



## The Wood

Erik. said:


> They weren't going to job him out to their #5 babyface.
> 
> They were going to have him lose to Kenny Omega in a title match at the end of the year...


So why is the match with Page out of the question?


----------



## Erik.

The Wood said:


> So why is the match with Page out of the question?


Because the winner is being built up towards the title. PAC beating him leads to Omega (Hence why they face eachother in a 6 man tag at the next event).

Dragon Gate don't want the champion of their promotion eventually losing to the champion of another promotion. And he shouldn't. They are absolutely right.

The problem here is.

1. AEW shouldn't have booked PAC in a match or portrayed him as a contender if there was the possibility he'd hold the DG title longer than perhaps planned.
2. AEW should be dealing in exclusive contracts only.

However, I do feel they've made the best out of a bad situation (and it could have been a lot worse)

They flew out Page to the UK, decided to record the match in the UK and whilst it's obviously not the same as putting it out on PPV for those who payed for it, at least they will still be giving the fans a match that some would really have liked to have seen.

Alternatively they could have just had PAC show up at DoN, beat Page and then disappear until he's lost the DG title. But that does sweet fuck all for Page and makes him look ultra weak and doesn't really move us forward with a future contender.

It's also a bit frustrating that AEW haven't really confirmed anything and the match is still advertised on their website - but its a new company and their was always going to be a few bumps in the road along the way. Better to have had this done to them early on instead of having PAC go over Page only for Dragon Gate to come in later in the year when building towards PAC/Omega and then pull PAC out, leaving them in the lurch completely.


----------



## The Wood

They could just not go that route? PAC could beat Page and then someone else can take the pin at FyterFest? PAC doesn't _need_ to cut promos about how he's going after the AEW Title or be positioned actively into that role. They can even use his non-exclusivity as reason to exclude him from the eventual tournament to crown the inaugural champion.

I agree that AEW shouldn't have booked this match if they were going to freak out and flop around like this. I don't think that promotions need to deal in exclusive contracts, but if they aren't going to be able to see into other lanes, perhaps they should only deal with exclusive contracts so they don't piss over their own legs.


----------



## rbl85

The Wood said:


> They could just not go that route? PAC could beat Page and *then someone else can take the pin at FyterFest?* PAC doesn't _need_ to cut promos about how he's going after the AEW Title or be positioned actively into that role. They can even use his non-exclusivity as reason to exclude him from the eventual tournament to crown the inaugural champion.
> 
> I agree that AEW shouldn't have booked this match if they were going to freak out and flop around like this. I don't think that promotions need to deal in exclusive contracts, but if they aren't going to be able to see into other lanes, perhaps they should only deal with exclusive contracts so they don't piss over their own legs.


The problem is not the fyterfest match…..

It's probably all in 2


----------



## Erik.

The Wood said:


> They could just not go that route? PAC could beat Page and then someone else can take the pin at FyterFest? PAC doesn't _need_ to cut promos about how he's going after the AEW Title or be positioned actively into that role. They can even use his non-exclusivity as reason to exclude him from the eventual tournament to crown the inaugural champion.
> 
> I agree that AEW shouldn't have booked this match if they were going to freak out and flop around like this. I don't think that promotions need to deal in exclusive contracts, but if they aren't going to be able to see into other lanes, perhaps they should only deal with exclusive contracts so they don't piss over their own legs.


They've already said that wins and losses matter though.

So if PAC beats Page and it eventually leads no where, what was the point? It makes Page look weak. The general consensus is that the winner was going to be built up to go for the title at All-In 2.

Which means they had future plans written months in advance (as a company should). I imagine it was easier to re-write the role than re-write plans. I imagine the FyterFest main event now has to be re-written to make sense considering PAC has now kayfabe quit the company and injured Page on his way out. 

It's something to certainly learn from and hopefully if they decide to work with promotions top wrestlers in future, they have a contracted agreement so they're not grabbed by the balls.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

PAC sat out his contract for the biggest wrestling company in the world cuz he didn't get his way. I don't know what AEW were thinking hiring this guy for this match. It was a huge match on the card and the only one with a real storyline. This is pretty embaressing. I'm hoping they do get someone better to erase this.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Sin City Saint said:


> Yeah, if I were running another promotion I would see this as a *red flag* about doing business with *DG*. When companies share talent - they have to trust the other companies booking of their talent. If they can’t do that, they shouldn’t enter an agreement to share talent in the first place.


PAC is a dragon gate wrestler first and foremost, maybe not contractually but PAC will always put DG first. Whatever AEW wants to do with PAC, has to be agreed to by Dragon Gate. This isn't an issue where Dragon Gate is not trusting AEW. They do, they just don't want their champion losing to outside their promotion. Whether you think they should acquiesce and make an exception for AEW is a different matter, the fact is they are fully in their right to make the call.

Now, I can see either 2 possibilities. Either DG told AEW that PAC was losing the title before the match with Omega so he can lose the title then and then later changed their mind, or AEW booked their match without considering the fact that Dragon Gate might see issue with their booking plans.

If its the former then I agree, other people might think twice of working with Dragon Gate if they can just change plans so far down the road. If its the latter, than the fault lies with AEW and PAC for taking such a booking in the first place without consulting DG first.


----------



## Jedah

This is not a good look. Creative freedom is great. We all hate WWE's stultifying bullshit. But there needs to be a line drawn.

Hopefully this serves as a warning shot that rattles them, because they can't allow what happened to WCW to happen to them.

Anyway, can't wait for this, especially now with that WOAT ending to Money in the Bank. They're gonna tear WWE a new one.


----------



## Beatles123

Jedah said:


> This is not a good look. Creative freedom is great. We all hate WWE's stultifying bullshit. But there needs to be a line drawn.
> 
> Hopefully this serves as a warning shot that rattles them, because they can't allow what happened to WCW to happen to them.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait for this, especially now with that WOAT ending to Money in the Bank. They're gonna tear WWE a new one.


The more i understand it this has less to do with creative freedom and DG and AEW not being able to complete their original deal as planned.


----------



## Stinger Fan

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Neville is great but if they give us Moxley debuting vs Page that would be better. Plus it sounds like it was changed due to long term plans and PAC losing later


If Moxley is his opponent, then you can run into problems. Page is being set up to be one of their bigger stars, but what happens if he loses? It wont help him at all, especially to lose to a former WWE guy coming in. Now, what if Moxley loses? Is that how you really would want to debut your new star? Especially one like Moxley who is having his first match outside of the WWE? That match up seems like it causes more problems than solves


----------



## McNugget

The PAC thing also had to do with the long-term. They could've booked PAC to win, but then what? You'd think that he and Page would do a program, but if PAC refuses to put Page over while he's DG champion, and DG keeps the belt on him to promote their brand...

It's a shitty situation but they probably made the right call. I've seen a lot of the usual suspects talking in the past few weeks about how AEW will be full of Dusty finishes, and the fact that they actively chose not to do that here when they could have should tell us all a lot about it.


----------



## JustAName

TD Stinger said:


> Hangman vs. PAC being off the card is a shame since they've spent like 4 months building this match and it was one of their top 4 matches. But they still have a solid card without the match and if Hangman gets a suitable replacement (looking at you Uncle Deano) then maybe it's a moot point.


I would not want Mox to lose in his debut, so no thanks, don't want flashbacks from another place.


----------



## rbl85

JustAName said:


> I would not want Mox to lose in his debut, so no thanks, don't want flashbacks from another place.


Page was going to loose against PAC.

So Mox would not loose in his debut.


----------



## TD Stinger

JustAName said:


> I would not want Mox to lose in his debut, so no thanks, don't want flashbacks from another place.


Well if we believe Meltzer, the thing wasn't about PAC losing to Hangman, more about PAC losing down the line to I guess Omega.

So Mox could still debut in that spot if they want him to and have him win, if he's even on the show. I'm thinking more and more he will be, I'm just not sure where.


----------



## JustAName

rbl85 said:


> Page was going to loose against PAC.
> 
> So Mox would not loose in his debut.





TD Stinger said:


> Well if we believe Meltzer, the thing wasn't about PAC losing to Hangman, more about PAC losing down the line to I guess Omega.
> 
> So Mox could still debut in that spot if they want him to and have him win, if he's even on the show. I'm thinking more and more he will be, I'm just not sure where.


If so, fair enough, just really don't want him losing on his debut


----------



## Erik.

Stinger Fan said:


> If Moxley is his opponent, then you can run into problems. Page is being set up to be one of their bigger stars, but what happens if he loses? It wont help him at all, especially to lose to a former WWE guy coming in. Now, what if Moxley loses? Is that how you really would want to debut your new star? Especially one like Moxley who is having his first match outside of the WWE? That match up seems like it causes more problems than solves


Page was going to lose to PAC anyway, so it doesn't alter anything.

Problem is now though if they simply replace PAC with Moxley - they have to change months of build.

I can understand PAC losing to Omega, he isn't on his level. But Moxley? He's bigger than PAC is likely to ever be. 

I reckon the best thing they can do is write Page off as injured, which would be smart considering PAC just Pillmanized him. And if they want Moxley to be a heel, just have Page come out and still demand an opponent because he didn't get in FULL GEAR SHAPE to not compete at their first show. Moxley surprises him and just beats the shit out of him with a chair.


----------



## RiverFenix

If they want to put over the idea that PPV's need finishes and the like they could have had the Page vs PAC match they taped, including the Pillmanizing post-match and then had PAC suspended indefinitely - which would just so happen to last as long as he was DG champion. They you'd have a heel challenger for the title waiting in the wings.

I don't get why losing to Omega down the line killed the Page/PAC match now. 

It's almost like the Page vs PAC match was going to be announced for the title or something, PAC has the AEW title and then drops it to Omega in the fall. This is the only thing I can figure because otherwise there was no rush for the Omega vs PAC program after a one-off match with Page. 

But the silliness of the "full gear challenge" BTE stuff pushes Hangman as a midcard guy - not somebody AEW would want in a title match to crown the first champion in (without a tournament).


----------



## MC

I know people are excited to see Chinese Acrobats with the OWE guys but the guys that are showing up are far from that. Best let everyone know instead of having certain stylistic expectations. In fact, the guys showing up are Japanese and don't really fly around in the manner you think. This is more of the style of match that you should expect.


----------



## TD Stinger

I will say that if this thread on Saturday night turns into what All In did, which was a WWE vs. Anti WWE bitch fest for 5 hours straight, I'm getting the hell out of here.

@Chrome, we're gonna need you that night.


----------



## Erik.

MC said:


> I know people are excited to see Chinese Acrobats with the OWE guys but the guys that are showing up are far from that. Best let everyone know instead of having certain stylistic expectations. In fact, the guys showing up are Japanese and don't really fly around in the manner you think. This is more of the style of match that you should expect.


Yeah, my excitement for the match died when I heard they couldn't get the Chinese wrestlers from OWE.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> Yeah, my excitement for the match died when I heard they couldn't get the Chinese wrestlers from OWE.


Wait, what? No OWE?


----------



## Erik.

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wait, what? No OWE?


VISA issues, I believe.

It'll be a better match with T-Hawk and El Lindaman as those down in OWE are still ridiculously green but I still can't wait to see OWE on weekly television and showing those watching how unique and insanely athletic they all are. It's going to be like a modern day 'WCW cruiserweights' stealing the show.


----------



## rbl85

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wait, what? No OWE?


Well technically Cima, T-Hawk and El Lindaman are from OWE.


----------



## Death Rider

Stinger Fan said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neville is great but if they give us Moxley debuting vs Page that would be better. Plus it sounds like it was changed due to long term plans and PAC losing later
> 
> 
> 
> If Moxley is his opponent, then you can run into problems. Page is being set up to be one of their bigger stars, but what happens if he loses? It wont help him at all, especially to lose to a former WWE guy coming in. Now, what if Moxley loses? Is that how you really would want to debut your new star? Especially one like Moxley who is having his first match outside of the WWE? That match up seems like it causes more problems than solves
Click to expand...

Page was losing to PAC so he can definitely lost to moxley especially when storyline wise he has an injury


----------



## safc-scotty

Couple of questions I'd love some insight into:

1) Has there been any news on the expected runtime of the main show? Starts 1am here and I'm getting a coach at half 5 to travel to the league 1 playoff final, so anything over 4 hours and I'm probably going to be struggling. I don't mind sleeping on the coach down to London because I enjoy wrestling a lot more when I watch it live. 

2) Anyone have any experience with ordering stuff from ITV Box Office? As I can see, I have 3 options: ordering through Sky, through Fite or through TVPlayer. Sky seemed the best option but I'm put off by the fact you can't record it if it's the first time you've ordered an ITV box office product through Sky and there are limited replays. I used Fite for AllIn and I remember having a couple of slight issues, albeit nothing major. I've never used TVPlayer before, anyone used it before and if so, what was it like. Fite seems like my best option, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## RiverFenix

Luchasaurus/Judas Devlin added to the Casino Battle Royale. 

On latest BTE both he and Jungle Boy talked, maybe both are dropping those gimmicks.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Luchasaurus/Judas Devlin added to the Casino Battle Royale.
> 
> On latest BTE both he and Jungle Boy talked, maybe both are dropping those gimmicks.


I doubt they're dropping the gimmicks.

I think it's just the way they shoot the segments, it was more of an "off camera" thing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Luchasaurus, the hottest free agent around.

Someone should sign this guy. :hmm:


----------



## Sin City Saint

Obfuscation said:


> Luchasaurus, the hottest free agent around.
> 
> Someone should sign this guy. :hmm:


Thought he was signed to Ring Of Honor prior to the announcement of him being the battle royale. He’s been at a few of their tapings this year.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130576691926118400


----------



## TD Stinger

I've said it before, Vibora from Lucha Underground (Luchasaurus) is badass and an amazing presence. Luchasaurus is basically a taller Delrious (in look only) who can do some flippy shit.

They need some big guys in AEW and for a Battle Royal spot he could be fun. But to me he would need repackaged.


----------



## RiverFenix

Darby Allin, Luchasaurus(I hope under new gimmick) and Private Party are announced four of the unknown remaining eight - so only four mystery entrants left. 

So far pulling for Pillman Jr. But he isn't exclusive to AEW, so if they learned their lesson it will have to be a fully signed wrestler like Janela or Darby.


----------



## Terminus

So pumped stop watching WWE in 2013 because it's PG shit. Finally an alternative!!! Hopefully they bankrupt that racist senile POS Vince.


----------



## Donnie

I love how everyone says they want more gimmicks in wrestling, but when they get gimmicks like Jungle and Lucha, they bitch about :Out

Both guys in their current gimmicks are great for TV. And are a great way to get kids to watch the show when they see these colourful characters.


----------



## Boldgerg

AEW must be pissing themselves watching WWE at the moment. The idiots are literally telling fans to stop watching their shit and go and check out the new alternative.


----------



## The_It_Factor

So, this may be a stupid question, and I know the answer could be found elsewhere (but I’m lazy and that wouldn’t contribute to the conversation, lol), but....

How can I watch this? Is it a classic-style ppv that would require me to have Directv or something?

(And when I saw “how can I watch”, I mean, how can I legally watch and show support financially)


----------



## RiverFenix

Donnie said:


> I love how everyone says they want more gimmicks in wrestling, but when they get gimmicks like Jungle and Lucha, they bitch about :Out
> 
> Both guys in their current gimmicks are great for TV. And are a great way to get kids to watch the show when they see these colourful characters.


A supposed humanoid dinosaur is a step further than a colorful gimmick. AEW ain't LU. 

And why have them break "character" on BTE - With BTE being used to break news and signings and push storylines, it can't sometimes be canon and other times not depending on what Bucks want at that moment.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

The_It_Factor said:


> So, this may be a stupid question, and I know the answer could be found elsewhere (but I’m lazy and that wouldn’t contribute to the conversation, lol), but....
> 
> How can I watch this? Is it a classic-style ppv that would require me to have Directv or something?
> 
> (And when I saw “how can I watch”, I mean, how can I legally watch and show support financially)


For streaming it's on Blecher Report live in the US, and in some other territories it's on FITE.


----------



## The_It_Factor

Matthew Castillo said:


> For streaming it's on Blecher Report live in the US, and in some other territories it's on FITE.


Ugh, I guess I might have to subscribe to Bleacher Report.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## McNugget

The_It_Factor said:


> Ugh, I guess I might have to subscribe to Bleacher Report.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


B/R Live isn't a subscription service. The show costs $49.99 no matter where you buy it in the States. It's on Fite outside of the States, and on ITV in the UK.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sin City Saint said:


> Thought he was signed to Ring Of Honor prior to the announcement of him being the battle royale. He’s been at a few of their tapings this year.


Was never confirmed with the rest of the new signings; always seemed to be pay-per-appearance bookings to test the waters with him there, and now appears he's been left open for AEW to give him a shot. We'll see if this sticks. I hope it does.



Donnie said:


> I love how everyone says they want more gimmicks in wrestling, but when they get gimmicks like Jungle and Lucha, they bitch about :Out
> 
> Both guys in their current gimmicks are great for TV. And are a great way to get kids to watch the show when they see these colourful characters.


Imagine getting over with the gimmick, then changing it so you can "draw" later and not achieve the same level of success once achieved in the first place with the gimmick. How silly. 

Giant half dinosaur-half man wrestler who can throw lethal strikes is exactly what I want to keep seeing from Luchasaurus.

As for Being the Elite, they've said it's legit going to differ than the actual AEW promotion. One is fun for the fans to see the wrestlers do their travelogue/skits/inside jokes with the angles they present, like usual, and the other will be the content of the company in kayfabe. Look at how different things are already from the Nightmare Family/AEW channel videos from BTE as it is.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Was never confirmed with the rest of the new signings; always seemed to be pay-per-appearance bookings to test the waters with him there, and now appears he's been left open for AEW to give him a shot. We'll see if this sticks. I hope it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine getting over with the gimmick, then changing it so you can "draw" later and not achieve the same level of success once achieved in the first place with the gimmick. How silly.
> 
> Giant half dinosaur-half man wrestler who can throw lethal strikes is exactly what I want to keep seeing from Luchasaurus.
> 
> As for Being the Elite, they've said it's legit going to differ than the actual AEW promotion. One is fun for the fans to see the wrestlers do their travelogue/skits/inside jokes with the angles they present, like usual, and the other will be the content of the company in kayfabe. Look at how different things are already from the Nightmare Family/AEW channel videos from BTE as it is.


Nah, we should turn him into a unmasked tall wrestler to REALLY separate him from the pack :vince$ 

I want diversity in my wrestling, and the wrestlers themselves. Thankfully it seems like the Elite and Daniels are doing everything they can to make it happen :cozy 

Speaking of diverse wrestlers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130598647836631041


----------



## Obfuscation

I hope if he isn't winning, he can find some kind of Janela inspired moment to make coming off the heels of what he did at ALL IN. There's a good chance for this.

Just remembered that Darby Allin is gonna be in it too. :mark:


----------



## Donnie

Darby is going to take a Paul London type bump, and everyone will be :andre 

Joey with creative freedom to go fully Joey on live PPV :cozy :rusevyes


----------



## TD Stinger

I see a lot of people crapping on people crapping on Luchasaurus, lol.

My thing is, I like wild gimmicks. Look at my sig. I just don’t care for the Luchasaurus. Again, th most I get from it is that he looks like a taller Delerious and does some flippy shit. That’s about the depth of his character to me.

I say repackage him, but not to turn him into a normal guy. Again, go the Vibora route. Or anything with a little more depth.


----------



## Donnie

If we're repackaging anyone can it be the 50 year old Juggalo going through a midlife crisis? 

So technically speaking, the CBR will be the official AEW match. :bjpenn


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> If we're repackaging anyone can it be the 50 year old Juggalo going through a midlife crisis?
> 
> So technically speaking, the CBR will be the official AEW match. :bjpenn


Jericho should become an animie villan that talks about his star ratings average. That gets over seemingly.


In saying that, Jericho becoming a Frieza Cosplayer would be prime gold :yoda


----------



## Donnie

MC said:


> Jericho should become an animie villan that talks about his star ratings average. That gets over seemingly.


:lmao Well played. 

VERY happy Cyrus won't be calling the match. Nothing worse than having to hear the world "Dave Meltzer" on a show. 

Speaking of calling the show. Hope JR's been doing his homework.


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> :lmao Well played.
> 
> VERY happy Cyrus won't be calling the match. Nothing worse than having to hear the world "Dave Meltzer" on a show.
> 
> Speaking of calling the show. Hope JR's been doing his homework.


JR really seems invested to be honest.

Love how he was subtlety shitting on the WWE in his latest tweet regarding championships being meaningless :lol

JR and Excalibur would be fine but I think they're really going to go with a 3 man commentary booth (ewwww) and have Marvez on there with them.


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> :lmao Well played.
> 
> VERY happy Cyrus won't be calling the match. Nothing worse than having to hear the world "Dave Meltzer" on a show.
> 
> Speaking of calling the show. Hope JR's been doing his homework.


Callis was unbearable when Kenneth was wrestling so was Kevin by proxy. 

As for Jim Ross, I have zero faith in that man. Been awful since 2003. I have no reason to think he'll do anything to change my mind.


----------



## TD Stinger

MC said:


> Jericho should become an animie villan that talks about his star ratings average. That gets over seemingly.
> 
> 
> In saying that, Jericho becoming a Frieza Cosplayer would be prime gold :yoda


I say go for DBZ style Power Levels. I mean they are going for statistics right? They can all wear scouters and be amazed when Kenny goes "over 9000" when he gets V-Trigger happy.



Donnie said:


> :lmao Well played.
> 
> VERY happy Cyrus won't be calling the match. Nothing worse than having to hear the world "Dave Meltzer" on a show.
> 
> Speaking of calling the show. Hope JR's been doing his homework.


JR's got something to prove here. The guy's older now and I don't doubt his personal tragedies, like losing his wife have affected his work. But he seems invested in AEW to the point of calling out other people him out.

The thing with JR, especially with me going back and watching the Attitude Era on the network, is that he's never been great for me in terms of his wrestling knowledge or getting guys names right. He would flub those back in the day all the time. But he brought passion like no one else that could make a mediocre match into a great one.

But when you lose the passion and you're flubbing wrestler's names and moves left and right, you look like a shell of yourself, which he has for awhile now only getting by on the name "Good Ol Jr."

So again, he's got something to prove here. And I hope he proves me and others wrong.


----------



## patpat

Jr is extremely invested in this, he will get this right.


----------



## Obfuscation

If anyone actually believes there is "something to prove" when it comes to JR vs random person on internet, then the delusion is staggering.


----------



## Donnie

Yeah, I agree he has nothing to prove. He's the GOAT for a reason. I was just worried he might get mess up names at points. But he'll bring his excitement to it like no one else, and Ex will help him if needed unlike Barnett. 

Don't want a 3 man booth at all. Hopefully it's a one night thing.


----------



## Fearless Viper

I don't know if this was posted here but I'll just post it here anyway. 



> Over the weekend, Dave Meltzer broke the news that one of the marquee matches on All Elite Wrestling’s debut pay-per-view (PPV), May 25’s Double Or Nothing, was off.
> 
> “Creative differences” had emerged between Pac and AEW, and the Dragon Gate champion would not be working his advertised bout with Hangman Page.
> 
> On the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer went in-depth on the situation when answering a fan question about Pac’s contract status with All Elite. Here are some highlights:
> 
> Pac has a contract with AEW, but only a part-time deal which allowed him to continue to do Dragon Gate. PAC did not want to give up working for the Japanese company, who he’s loyal to since they were the first company to treat him like a star and get him international exposure.
> 
> He’s still under contract despite this match falling apart, but “there are many different kinds of contracts that they do there [AEW].”
> 
> “This was not about not doing a job for Adam Page. The reality is he was going to beat Page, but there was a way he was going to win which was going to set up a program with Kenny Omega.”
> 
> While it wasn’t booked to happen until “months down the line”, Pac wasn’t going to beat Kenny, and that was who he didn’t want to lose to. AEW didn’t want to have Page lose at Double Or Nothing if it wasn’t going to lead to this bigger story later on.
> 
> “Every other company would have done a DQ.” AEW couldn’t book a draw because it would screw up the timing of the PPV. “They want their wins and loses to mean something, and this would not allow that to happen”
> 
> “They have a new story that gets where they want to go or that they’ve re-done, and I don’t know what it is, we’ll have to see on Saturday, and we’ll have to see later - see how it plays out.”
> 
> Page and PAC were paid by AEW for the match in England.
> 
> There’s no guarantee AEW will ever use PAC, but they might. As to whether they’ll use him soon, Meltzer says “not now”. Sounds like there are some hard feelings about how this went down, but the bridge isn’t burnt: “If they are able to book him where he wins some and loses some as... it will be with everyone, they’ll do that. If they are handicapped and he can never lose - they are not gonna do enough draws and DQ finishes to be able to book someone who will never lose unless it’s a guy they’re doing a never-lose streak with, and then that guy eventually has to lose, too.”
> 
> Dave also indicates that the All Elite team know they have to replace Pac/Page with something big, but doesn’t know what that is.


https://www.cagesideseats.com/2019/5/20/18632782/pac-aew-creative-differences-not-about-losing-to-adam-page-hangman-kenny-omega-contract-status


----------



## TD Stinger

Obfuscation said:


> If anyone actually believes there is "something to prove" when it comes to JR vs random person on internet, then the delusion is staggering.


He's got something to prove if he's going to call out anyone who's called him out for bad performances for years now as if he's still the same guy he used to be. He's got something to prove to me in that regard. If you want to call me "deluded", feel free, but I'm not giving the guy a pass when he was the one who fired back.

You think you still have something to contribute? Awesome, prove it to me.


----------



## Beatles123

So you guys are just gonna shit on Omega AND jericho now? fpalm what's wrong with you?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Obfuscation said:


> If anyone actually believes there is "something to prove" when it comes to JR vs random person on internet, then the delusion is staggering.


Agreed. Even on a bad day JR is infinitely better than the three bumbling idiots on any WWE show. How anybody can excuse the diarrhea that comes out from behind the WWE announce table and then call out JR for doing a poor job is beyond me.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Erik. said:


> JR really seems invested to be honest.
> 
> Love how he was subtlety shitting on the WWE in his latest tweet regarding championships being meaningless :lol
> 
> JR and Excalibur would be fine but I think they're really going to go with a 3 man commentary booth (ewwww) and have Marvez on there with them.


Man, I’m hoping they go with a two man booth, maybe they can switch off or something.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Agreed. Even on a bad day JR is infinitely better than the three bumbling idiots on any WWE show. How anybody can excuse the diarrhea that comes out from behind the WWE announce table and then call out JR for doing a poor job is beyond me.


What does one have to do with the other?

If you believe WWE's announcers are shit, fine. But that's not an excuse for JR being awful at times for the past number of years. That's a cop out.

And Hell, I would sure as hell today take a Michael Cole or a Corey Graves out of Vince McMahon's shadow over JR given what I've seen from JR in the last number of years.

And the JR we've seen in the past few years is a complete shell of his former self. And again, he doesn't get to have a pass just for being "Good Ol' JR" when he chooses to mock people who think he doesn't have it anymore. He doesn't get a pass because he's suddenly playing for another team. I hope he goes into AEW with complete renewed passion and energy and makes the product better with his voice like he used to.

And if he proves everyone wrong, I will be happy.

But we need to stop with this mentality of "well it's better than WWE." All that does is put a ceiling on AEW and again, it's a cop out. Something should be judged on whether it's good or whether it's bad. Not because of what something or someone else is doing.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

When I saw backlash towards JR for the first time a few years ago I thought there was no way he could've gone from one of the best announcers ever to being as bad as people said he was. Then I actually heard him commentate and yeah, he's pretty damn bad now.


----------



## Raye

Look, he has acknowledged his poor performances. That means he's self-aware, and that's a plus from me. Whether or not he can prove beyond a reasonable doubt that he's still got it, that's another story. It's a good thing we'll only need 4 more days to find out. I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt but I'm going to reserve full judgment for Saturday.


----------



## Erik.

Clear to me that they got JR in due to his knowledge of the business, history in the business and the fact he is a very well known personality with a distinctive voice.

There's a reason they put his voice on the ITV advert promoting this PPV over here in the UK - it's well known amongst ANYONE who has watched wrestling over the last 25+ years. It's all about getting eyes on the product. There are more OLD fans of wrestling than there is new. Will a wrestling fan who hasn't watched since the late 90s likely be interested in a PPV of a company they haven't heard of because JR is narrating the advert for it? Probably not. But it certainly pricks their ears up when they hear his voice and you never know, ONE just might.

He, and everyone in this company, has a clean slate with me. It's a different company wanting to do and achieve different things. We have no idea how the shows are going to be presented. JR could quite simply just be someone who works backstage in production as well as helps characters evolve and when on screen could be someone who provides us with knowledgeable stats? Who knows.

I guess we'll have to find out.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> If you believe WWE's announcers are shit, fine. But that's not an excuse for JR being awful at times for the past number of years. That's a cop out.
> 
> And Hell, I would sure as hell today take a Michael Cole or a Corey Graves out of Vince McMahon's shadow over JR given what I've seen from JR in the last number of years.
> 
> And the JR we've seen in the past few years is a complete shell of his former self. And again, he doesn't get to have a pass just for being "Good Ol' JR" when he chooses to mock people who think he doesn't have it anymore. He doesn't get a pass because he's suddenly playing for another team. I hope he goes into AEW with complete renewed passion and energy and makes the product better with his voice like he used to.
> 
> And if he proves everyone wrong, I will be happy.
> 
> But we need to stop with this mentality of "well it's better than WWE." All that does is put a ceiling on AEW and again, it's a cop out. Something should be judged on whether it's good or whether it's bad. Not because of what something or someone else is doing.


I'm not putting a ceiling on shit. JR is and has been my favorite wrestling play-by-play guy, regardless of how much WWE sucks right now. Based on the last time I heard him, he'd have to have gone WAY downhill for him to suck as badly as some here say he does. Maybe he has, I don't know, I haven't heard him in quite a few years. But he's a bigger part of the team now, and he sure as fuck sounds motivated. When he's on his game, he can get fans into a match better than anybody. How bout we wait and see how he comes across before throwing him out to pasture.


----------



## Erik.

I noticed that on Wikipedia for the Battle Royale, they haven't got Kip Sabian down as in the match because he obviously has another match with Sammy G, but he WAS confirmed as in the Battle Royale on one of the earlier Road to Double or Nothing videos and his image was shown as being in the match in the last RTDoN too, so maybe double duty..

I also remember Anthony Ogogo being part of one of the RTDoN videos too so I wonder if he also may be a participant.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I'm not putting a ceiling on shit. JR is and has been my favorite wrestling play-by-play guy, regardless of how much WWE sucks right now. Based on the last time I heard him, he'd have to have gone WAY downhill for him to suck as badly as some here say he does. Maybe he has, I don't know, I haven't heard him in quite a few years. But he's a bigger part of the team now, and he sure as fuck sounds motivated. When he's on his game, he can get fans into a match better than anybody. How bout we wait and see how he comes across before throwing him out to pasture.


You put a ceiling on it every time you say “it’s better than WWE” because if you think WWE is shit, than all AEW has to do is the bare minimum. And I’m tired of that notion in wrestling. And it’s one that existed long before AEW was ever a thing. This idea that we can’t appreciate or critique something without comparing it to WWE. Nothing stands on its own if you have to constantly do that.

And I’ve said before that I hopes he knocks if out of the park at DON. I’m not rooting against JR. All I said is he’s got something to prove, because I really believe he does after years of awful to mediocre commentary. And sorry to you or anyone go may think differently than me, but I don’t believe that’s a sin to say.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jim Ross recent attitude is entertaining. He has some sort of sarcastic face commentary going on but I like it


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> You put a ceiling on it every time you say “it’s better than WWE” because if you think WWE is shit, than all AEW has to do is the bare minimum. And I’m tired of that notion in wrestling. And it’s one that existed long before AEW was ever a thing. This idea that we can’t appreciate or critique something without comparing it to WWE. Nothing stands on its own if you have to constantly do that.
> 
> And I’ve said before that I hopes he knocks if out of the park at DON. I’m not rooting against JR. All I said is he’s got something to prove, because I really believe he does after years of awful to mediocre commentary. And sorry to you or anyone go may think differently than me, but I don’t believe that’s a sin to say.


JR himself says he has something to prove and addressed his bad commentaries the last years and explained why he shouldn't have commented because of his wife's death.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> You put a ceiling on it every time you say “it’s better than WWE” because if you think WWE is shit, than all AEW has to do is the bare minimum. And I’m tired of that notion in wrestling. And it’s one that existed long before AEW was ever a thing. This idea that we can’t appreciate or critique something without comparing it to WWE. Nothing stands on its own if you have to constantly do that.
> 
> And I’ve said before that I hopes he knocks if out of the park at DON. I’m not rooting against JR. All I said is he’s got something to prove, because I really believe he does after years of awful to mediocre commentary. And sorry to you or anyone go may think differently than me, but I don’t believe that’s a sin to say.


That's not my intent at all. Just pointing out exactly what I said -- even on his worst day he's better than not just WWE's muppets, but most others I've heard too. Maybe I should have included that last bit the first time to make it a little clearer. 

Being better than WWE at _anything_ is setting the bar way too low. I though that was pretty much a generally accepted notion already. 

For the record, I could give a shit how anything AEW does compares to WWE, or anybody else for that matter. All I want is an easily accessible product (TNT -- check) that fucking entertains me and is _fun_ to watch. Way, way back when, I used to look forward to my Monday night escape, right up until watching it made me want to gouge my own eyes out with a clam rake. I want to look forward to watching wrestling like that again. I want to gladly fork over whatever they're charging for a ppv because I know it will be worth it. If AEW can pull that off, there will be no comparison; WWE won't even be a speck in my rear view mirror.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reggie Dunlop said:


> That's not my intent at all. Just pointing out exactly what I said -- even on his worst day he's better than not just WWE's muppets, but most others I've heard too. Maybe I should have included that last bit the first time to make it a little clearer.
> 
> Being better than WWE at _anything_ is setting the bar way too low. I though that was pretty much a generally accepted notion already.
> 
> For the record, I could give a shit how anything AEW does compares to WWE, or anybody else for that matter. All I want is an easily accessible product (TNT -- check) that fucking entertains me and is _fun_ to watch. Way, way back when, I used to look forward to my Monday night escape, right up until watching it made me want to gouge my own eyes out with a clam rake. I want to look forward to watching wrestling like that again. I want to gladly fork over whatever they're charging for a ppv because I know it will be worth it. If AEW can pull that off, there will be no comparison; WWE won't even be a speck in my rear view mirror.


Look at its this way. I don’t know if you watched All In or was in the thread during the show. I was, and it was almost unbearable. Why? Because it was nothing but a WWE vs Anti WWE bitch fest.

All night. People worrying more about knocking WWE than praising All In and then the people defending WWE. Amd then people like me trying to just enjoy the show with other fans here.

That’s what I’m talking about. Even before AEW existed, you can’t praise another promotion without mentioning WWE. Not you specifically but you get what I mean. And it’s always something that makes me shake my head. Because it shows me that people are more interested in bashing one company than truly supporting another.

AEW feels like the 1st company to come along to where it feels like that may change a little. But that notion is still there and will probably always will be.


----------



## thisissting

Stone cold stone cold stone cold!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> Look at its this way. I don’t know if you watched All In or was in the thread during the show. I was, and it was almost unbearable. Why? Because it was nothing but a WWE vs Anti WWE bitch fest.
> 
> All night. People worrying more about knocking WWE than praising All In and then the people defending WWE. Amd then people like me trying to just enjoy the show with other fans here.
> 
> That’s what I’m talking about. Even before AEW existed, you can’t praise another promotion without mentioning WWE. Not you specifically but you get what I mean. And it’s always something that makes me shake my head. Because it shows me that people are more interested in bashing one company than truly supporting another.
> 
> AEW feels like the 1st company to come along to where it feels like that may change a little. But that notion is still there and will probably always will be.


No, I didn't see All In. But thanks for the warning -- now I'm gonna avoid this forum like the plague until DON is over. :lol

Unfortunately WWE is the biggest game around right now, so the comparisons are inevitable. I mean, I just did it without even intending to. Fans like it or they don't, and their comparisons to other promotions are going to tilt in one of those directions. A lot of fans who don't like the E (like me) have probably gotten to the point that they're so resentful for them ruining a once great product that they really do hate them (like me); hence the bashing. It's the big FU that so many of us have wanted to yell straight to Vince's face. And then you have the E fans that will not only defend it to the death, but crap on anything that dares to be different. And I think you're right, it's probably always going to be there. We're just going to have to figure out how to tune it out. 

Like I said, I'm just gonna enjoy the show and stay the hell away from this place until it's over. :yas


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Look at its this way. I don’t know if you watched All In or was in the thread during the show. I was, and it was almost unbearable. Why? Because it was nothing but a WWE vs Anti WWE bitch fest.
> 
> All night. People worrying more about knocking WWE than praising All In and then the people defending WWE. Amd then people like me trying to just enjoy the show with other fans here.
> 
> That’s what I’m talking about. Even before AEW existed, you can’t praise another promotion without mentioning WWE. Not you specifically but you get what I mean. And it’s always something that makes me shake my head. Because it shows me that people are more interested in bashing one company than truly supporting another.
> 
> AEW feels like the 1st company to come along to where it feels like that may change a little. But that notion is still there and will probably always will be.


this I followed it on another forum and I had the same thing until the moderator went full Mussolini on them and did a massive and collective ban. then we enjoyed the show. but in reality , the live chats are full of trolls and over sensitive people.....
aew needs to establish their brand as fast as possible and impose their style, because wrestling fans are ( sorry to be rude ) but dumb and have been brain washed and formatted to think ONLY according to the wwe. 
let's say fuck to that and enjoy ourselves!

EDIT : yep you were right, this is basically people dick fighting on reddit and accusing the "aew Stans" of saying aew is perfect while the wwe Stans and yada yada 
sincerely I never expected the community to react in such a retarded dumbass way to a new wrestling company....this is absolutely pathetic...


----------



## Boldgerg

Dillinger confirmed for the battle royal.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130979376131133442
Hm, figured he would be a surprise. Question is, who is gonna the surprise. Could just end up being MJF. But I think we'll something new.


----------



## RiverFenix

Spears doing the tired "10" gimmick I see. Unfortunate. Should have made him trade #21 for #10 and then ridiculed him for being a mark for his own gimmick and ridiculed him into eventually dropping it. I mean the number doesn't matter, it's just the suit - so the supposed random dealing and he still got a 10 card, a 4 in 53 chance.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spears gets let go because WWE didn't think he'd show up anywhere/be significant and this happens.

If only Brodie Lee could have been that convincing when he wanted out. Not enough mj2 in the world for that.


----------



## RKing85

not much interest in Spears joining the company. Never been much of a fan of his. Nothing more than a gimmick. Mediocre wrestler in my eyes.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm happy that Shawn/Tye is in AEW now. I always thought he was a good talent and hopefully he'll get to show that now.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Spears gets let go because WWE didn't think he'd show up anywhere/be significant and this happens.
> 
> If only Brodie Lee could have been that convincing when he wanted out. Not enough mj2 in the world for that.







Pretend Donst is now Vince. :cozy

I can't call who is going to win any of matches. Like, the main event is hard to call because maybe the Bucks stick around AAA for a while, or maybe AEW want the LB's as the top team in the division. Could go either way.

Love that the show is so unpredictable.


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> Pretend Donst is now Vince. :cozy
> 
> I can't call who is going to win any of matches. Like, the main event is hard to call because maybe the Bucks stick around AAA for a while, or maybe AEW want the LB's as the top team in the division. Could go either way.
> 
> Love that the show is so unpredictable.


The iconic death boot never gets old. :yoda

I'm banking on Lucha Bros as the token obvious match result myself. And feeling like Jericho will defeat Omega to even it up and roll into Dominion doing what Okada couldn't do in their last match; beat Kenny Omega. Would be a good common thread woven in.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> The iconic death boot never gets old. :yoda
> 
> I'm banking on Lucha Bros as the token obvious match result myself. And feeling like Jericho will defeat Omega to even it up and roll into Dominion doing what Okada couldn't do in their last match; beat Kenny Omega. Would be a good common thread woven in.


Jericho cutting drunk promos about how he can stop the rain but Kenny couldn't would be a fun idea. Plus, if they wanted to do a trilogy and have a built main event for the first TV show, this could work.


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> Jericho cutting drunk promos about how he can stop the rain but Kenny couldn't would be a fun idea. Plus, if they wanted to do a trilogy and have a built main event for the first TV show, this could work.


That's what I thinking. Dunno about any specific location for the third match, but locking down a trilogy right off the bat would keep this going strong for fans already in tune with their history and people discovering/rediscovering alike. Plus, Jericho can still use some W's under his belt. That never hurts.


----------



## patpat

Obfuscation said:


> The iconic death boot never gets old. :yoda
> 
> I'm banking on Lucha Bros as the token obvious match result myself. And feeling like Jericho will defeat Omega to even it up and roll into Dominion doing what Okada couldn't do in their last match; beat Kenny Omega. Would be a good common thread woven in.


 AEW is NOT gonna make the guy that beat omega lose against okay. that's like admitting okay is superior, omega is winning. I am almost sure. they won't make him lose, he is the face of the company.
that would be terrible, njpw would never do the same if they were in aew's position. terrible idea to make omega lose in his first very big exposure to a larger public.....and not to spoil you, but we got some news he is kinda locked for a win.


----------



## Death Rider

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears doing the tired "10" gimmick I see. Unfortunate. Should have made him trade #21 for #10 and then ridiculed him for being a mark for his own gimmick and ridiculed him into eventually dropping it. I mean the number doesn't matter, it's just the suit - so the supposed random dealing and he still got a 10 card, a 4 in 53 chance.


As someone who plays poker I have seen numerous times things that are less likely to happen then a 4 in 53 chance. Also we ain't seen him on the show so it might just be a reference what he is known for.


----------



## zrc

I hope JR has spent the last month finding out who the roster are and what they've done up to this point. People think he's gone downhill based on performances, where he hadn't got a clue who was in the ring. With the knowledge, his worst performance will still be better than anybody currently on commentary.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130979376131133442
> Hm, figured he would be a surprise. Question is, who is gonna the surprise. Could just end up being MJF. But I think we'll something new.


What makes you think there's going to be a surprise?

It's a pre show gimmick battle royal. 

Everyone getting their hopes up as if some big name is going to come out. They're not. It's unrealistic to think the one big name (Moxley) that's on everyone's lips will just HAPPEN to have picked the joker card.

Nope. It'll be some heel who'll get the card so they get booed to fuck when people realise it isn't Moxley. 

If we're getting surprises, it'll be someone like DDP or Arn Anderson or something or someone else at Starrcast.

I really really hope people aren't expecting Moxley to show up at the event. There's been no hints (which they're rather good at), there's not really anywhere for him to go, he's shooting a new movie and if that all goes well, scuppers any future plans.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> What makes you think there's going to be a surprise?
> 
> It's a pre show gimmick battle royal.
> 
> Everyone getting their hopes up as if some big name is going to come out. They're not. It's unrealistic to think the one big name (Moxley) that's on everyone's lips will just HAPPEN to have picked the joker card.
> 
> Nope. It'll be some heel who'll get the card so they get booed to fuck when people realise it isn't Moxley.
> 
> If we're getting surprises, it'll be someone like DDP or Arn Anderson or something or someone else at Starrcast.
> 
> I really really hope people aren't expecting Moxley to show up at the event. There's been no hints (which they're rather good at), there's not really anywhere for him to go, he's shooting a new movie and if that all goes well, scuppers any future plans.


Like I said, it could easily be MJF. But they have that #21 spot there for a reason. It’s either for a heel like MJF or for a surprise.

And for a pre show gimmick battle royal, it’s gotten more hype than a lot of the main card matches and with more on the line. I’m not really thinking Mox either. I just think we’ll see something surprising here.

If I’m wrong, oh well. But history of watching these Elite guys has taught me to expect the unexpected in situations like this.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130972920405270534
:banderas 

Mortis is smiling on down right now.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> Like I said, it could easily be MJF. But they have that #21 spot there for a reason. It’s either for a heel like MJF or for a surprise.
> 
> And for a pre show gimmick battle royal, it’s gotten more hype than a lot of the main card matches and with more on the line. I’m not really thinking Mox either. I just think we’ll see something surprising here.
> 
> If I’m wrong, oh well. But history of watching these Elite guys has taught me to expect the unexpected in situations like this.


They have that #21 spot there the same reason the Rumble has a #30 spot. Because its seen as an advantage to be the last contestant in the match.

Considering its a Casino Battle Royale, they should have made it so you have to BUY your number. Its for a world title shot after all. That way it'd make sense for #21 to always be a kind of big surprise with the money to do so.

Instead, it's pot luck with someone kayfabe drawing a card from a deck of cards. Genuinely wouldn't surprise me if #21 is someone like No Legs, to give someone who was unlucky in life.. Some luck.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> They have that #21 spot there the same reason the Rumble has a #30 spot. Because its seen as an advantage to be the last contestant in the match.
> 
> Considering its a Casino Battle Royale, they should have made it so you have to BUY your number. Its for a world title shot after all. That way it'd make sense for #21 to always be a kind of big surprise with the money to do so.
> 
> Instead, it's pot luck with someone kayfabe drawing a card from a deck of cards. Genuinely wouldn't surprise me if #21 is someone like No Legs, to give someone who was unlucky in life.. Some luck.


Well yes that’s a Kayfabe reason for the 21 spot. But from a show standpoint it’s to give a singular person a specific spotlight. To build up crowd anticipation to who it could be. Whether it’s a surprise to pop the crowd, a heel to make the crowd boo, or in your scenario a guy like Thomas who once he gets to the ring will be the most over guy of the night.

It could end up being a guy like him, I admit. But I’ll go down with the ship of thinking it’s someone we haven’t had announced yet, lol.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> Well yes that’s a Kayvan’s reason for the 21 spot. But from a show standpoint it’s to give a singular person a specific spotlight. To build up crowd anticipation to who it could be. Whether it’s a surprise to pop the crowd, a heel to make the crowd boo, or in your scenario a guy like Thomas who once he gets to the ring will be the most over guy of the night.
> 
> It could end up being a guy like him, I admit. But I’ll go down with the ship of thinking it’s someone we haven’t had announced yet, lol.


I'm just conditioned. I've learned too much from watching wrestling to never ever get my hopes up. 

It's why I'm not expecting Moxley or any other huge surprise. So I'll just be happy with new talent I've not seen much of outside of a few clips (Private Party, MJF, Page etc) showcase their talent and hopefully get some great matches. 

I'm genuinely more excited to see the production value and how everything is presented.


----------



## Obfuscation

Glacier gonna go Bash at the Beach 1997 level in this match.


----------



## Donnie

Just occurred to me that this show is taking place in the MGM Grand. The home of WCW Halloween Havoc. The place where some of the best WCW matches, and shows took place. Goldberg vs DDP. Rey vs Eddie. DDP vs Savage. 

It's an incredibly important place in wrestling history. And now it will host the first ever All Elite Wrestling PPV. Life is pretty cool.


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> Just occurred to me that this show is taking place in the MGM Grand. The home of WCW Halloween Havoc. The place where some of the best WCW matches, and shows took place. Goldberg vs DDP. Rey vs Eddie. DDP vs Savage.
> 
> It's an incredibly important place in wrestling history. And now it will host the first ever All Elite Wrestling PPV. Life is pretty cool.


I believe in one of the earlier BTE episodes, they pretty much confirmed that's why they're having it here. 

Definitely a nice nod to the past.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Erik. said:


> *They have that #21 spot there the same reason the Rumble has a #30 spot. Because its seen as an advantage to be the last contestant in the match.*
> 
> Considering its a Casino Battle Royale, they should have made it so you have to BUY your number. Its for a world title shot after all. That way it'd make sense for #21 to always be a kind of big surprise with the money to do so.
> 
> Instead, it's pot luck with someone kayfabe drawing a card from a deck of cards. Genuinely wouldn't surprise me if #21 is someone like No Legs, to give someone who was unlucky in life.. Some luck.


Why would being the last entrant in a battle royal be an advantage? They all start in the ring at the same time.

Unless AEW are doing battle royals differently?


----------



## Erik.

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Why would being the last entrant in a battle royal be an advantage? They all start in the ring at the same time.
> 
> Unless AEW are doing battle royals differently?


They are. 

5 start in the ring. (Diamonds) 
Then the next 5 come in. (Hearts) 
Then the next 5 come in. (Clubs) 
Then the next 5 come in. (Spades) 

Then number 21. (Joker) 

Based on a deck of cards.

It was all explained on a Road to Double or Nothing a few weeks back.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Erik. said:


> They are.
> 
> 5 start in the ring. (Diamonds)
> Then the next 5 come in. (Hearts)
> Then the next 5 come in. (Clubs)
> Then the next 5 come in. (Spades)
> 
> Then number 21. (Joker)
> 
> Based on a deck of cards.
> 
> It was all explained on a Road to Double or Nothing a few weeks back.


Thanks for the explanation! I don't really watch much of anything on Youtube so I haven't seen any of these Road to DoN videos


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> Just occurred to me that this show is taking place in the MGM Grand. The home of WCW Halloween Havoc. The place where some of the best WCW matches, and shows took place. Goldberg vs DDP. Rey vs Eddie. DDP vs Savage.
> 
> It's an incredibly important place in wrestling history. And now it will host the first ever All Elite Wrestling PPV. Life is pretty cool.


You forgot to list Jericho vs Gedo. :vince$


----------



## Beatles123

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Thanks for the explanation! I don't really watch much of anything on Youtube so I haven't seen any of these Road to DoN videos


Check this out. Absolutely essential viewing:


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> You forgot to list Jericho vs Gedo. :vince$







Lets hope he doesn't try to recreate this. mega


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> Lets hope he doesn't try to recreate this. mega


:lol

We'll have to hope it sticks with bumps like these:


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> :lol
> 
> We'll have to hope it sticks with bumps like these:


He's got that "Oh, this was a bad idea" look on his face. Bless him for actually doing it. 

For all the shit I give him. I can't hate him for being so passionate about wrestling that he's willing to still do this to his body, and help AEW become legit even though he has enough Virgil money to never do anything again.


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> He's got that "Oh, this was a bad idea" look on his face. Bless him for actually doing it.
> 
> For all the shit I give him. I can't hate him for being so passionate about wrestling that he's willing to still do this to his body, and help AEW become legit even though he has enough Virgil money to never do anything again.


And to both of their credit, that finish came off as perfectly as possible, too. Perhaps thinking New Japan was a one off really gave more desire to take the OWA on a chair. Either way, glad they let it all hang out there, and probably will be willing to do it again for Double or Nothing. It's hard for me not to say this is up there as the match I want to see the most. (along with Cody vs Dustin)


----------



## RKing85

looking at the roster announced for the battle royal so far and considering the winner is getting an immediate title shot, I would bet money that the winner is someone who has not been announced yet. MJF would be the most likely of the ones announced so far.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I just remembered that Jericho said he'd never take a One Winged Angel again. Let's see if that sticks. He could've just been trying to put over the move back when he said that.


----------



## Chan Hung

Will it looks like the pre-show link has already been up on the site pretty cool

https://youtu.be/yxVabYt2sGQ


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> And to both of their credit, that finish came off as perfectly as possible, too. Perhaps thinking New Japan was a one off really gave more desire to take the OWA on a chair. Either way, glad they let it all hang out there, and probably will be willing to do it again for Double or Nothing. It's hard for me not to say this is up there as the match I want to see the most. (along with Cody vs Dustin)


Yeah, Dustin vs Cody is the one that has all my attention. Cody can sell a match like his old man could. 

I do wonder if Jericho/Omega maybe turns into a No DQ match so they can go wild with it. Would make sense because of they've built it.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Beatles123 said:


> Check this out. Absolutely essential viewing:


Thanks very much. The title appears to be the same as a programme they are showing on TV here this evening.

Appreciate the link though


----------



## KC Armstrong

Beatles123 said:


> Check this out. Absolutely essential viewing:




Jesus, Jericho looks fucking awful. They really should have cut out all of his training footage.


----------



## Beatles123

KC Armstrong said:


> Jesus, Jericho looks fucking awful. They really should have cut out all of his training footage.


Dom'y let it mislead you: His NJPW stuff has been great. :lenny


----------



## Erik.

Can't get over the production value on these videos.

Legit make the company look so big time.


----------



## Mango13

Is there an online streaming site you can purchase this from or?


----------



## Beatles123

Mango13 said:


> Is there an online streaming site you can purchase this from or?


B/R Live.


----------



## Mango13

Beatles123 said:


> B/R Live.


Is this the only place it's being streamed online? This website is fucking awful and half the pages don't even work.


----------



## Mordecay

If Kenny loses to a back elbow from a 50 year old guy with a dad body and no MMA experience I will just :lmao


----------



## Beatles123

Mango13 said:


> Is this the only place it's being streamed online? This website is fucking awful and half the pages don't even work.


If you're in the UK, FITE TV. Also you can buy the PPV regulatly.



Mordecay said:


> If Kenny loses to a back elbow from a 50 year old guy with a dad body and no MMA experience I will just :lmao


Chris wont win but Its not about MMA. Chris knows Kenny well by now.


----------



## Cas Ras

Mango13 said:


> Is this the only place it's being streamed online? This website is fucking awful and half the pages don't even work.


To add to it, afaik it may be the only place if you live in the USA (or rather have an US IP). All other places as Beatles said. But best try out on Fite if it's there.


----------



## Isuzu

Mordecay said:


> If Kenny loses to a back elbow from a 50 year old guy with a dad body and no MMA experience I will just :lmao


He already lost to Don Callis couple month ago, who's over 50yrs old and no MMA experience that we know of.


----------



## Mango13

Cas Ras said:


> To add to it, afaik it may be the only place if you live in the USA (or rather have an US IP). All other places as Beatles said. But best try out on Fite if it's there.


Well fuck, im in the US and don't have cable so online is my only option. Idk why but every time I tried to click on AEW on that B/R Live site it just errored out.


----------



## Beatles123

Mango13 said:


> Well fuck, im in the US and don't have cable so online is my only option. Idk why but every time I tried to click on AEW on that B/R Live site it just errored out.


its not up yet


----------



## Mango13

Beatles123 said:


> its not up yet


I figured that might be the reason why it kept erroring out. However they shouldn't have a headline that's like AEW Double or Nothing click here to learn more if it's not gonna work until the day of the event lol. 

Guess I'll check back on Saturday.


----------



## Mordecay

Isuzu said:


> He already lost to Don Callis couple month ago, who's over 50yrs old and no MMA experience that we know of.


That wasn't on PPV though. And I am talking about MMA experience because if a guy is gonna use a MMA move as his new finisher at least he should have MMA background, I honestly can't but that move as a finisher, at least if it comes from Jericho.


----------



## thisissting

Jericho looks seriously unfit in the promo for this. That's a bad start for the biggest match of the ppv. Not really into indies watch tna most weeks tho but who is this guy omega never really heard of him before. He doesn't look physically up to much is he a good performer? Few boys going yo be in trouble with wwe I see Jim Ross ddp and Scott Hall iv noticed so far.



KC Armstrong said:


> Jesus, Jericho looks fucking awful. They really should have cut out all of his training footage.


Just watched it and wow he looks in the worst shape of his life. I love jericho but this is embarrassing for him and for this new company. Surely the deal should be he has to get in decent shape presume he is getting well paid to lose his chance at getting in wwe Hall of fame.


----------



## Beatles123

thisissting said:


> Jericho looks seriously unfit in the promo for this. That's a bad start for the biggest match of the ppv. Not really into indies watch tna most weeks tho but who is this guy omega never really heard of him before. He doesn't look physically up to much is he a good performer? Few boys going yo be in trouble with wwe I see Jim Ross ddp and Scott Hall iv noticed so far.


it isnt about old guys, and yes, Omega is great.



thisissting said:


> Just watched it and wow he looks in the worst shape of his life. I love jericho but this is embarrassing for him and for this new company. Surely the deal should be he has to get in decent shape presume he is getting well paid to lose his chance at getting in wwe Hall of fame.


 His NJPW stuff has been great.


----------



## rbl85

Omega is probably the best wrestler in the world with Okada.


----------



## Britz94xD

Idk, Jericho looks in decent shape for a 48 year old.

Just ordered my first PPV in years because I want to support the guys :mark


----------



## Chan Hung

Nah Jericho is fine. I mean if Kevin Owen's, Samoa Joe, Sami Zayn get a pass...Y2J def should too.


----------



## PresidentGasman

I am seriously intrigued as to who could win the Battle Royal, i think its fairly obvious that Kenny wins against Jericho, so whoever wins the Battle Royal faces Kenny, i wonder if they will go with a relative unknown to face Omega to give them a major rub.

also i wonder with PAC out of the equation if that opens up Moxley to face Hangman now that would be a fucking match to do for his first non-WWE Match in years.


----------



## Sugnid




----------



## TD Stinger

Sugnid said:


>


I like that they’re taking the NJPW and TNA method and having 2 separate entrances from the ramp.


----------



## Erik.

If that ring sounds a thing like the WCW ring.

:banderas


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I know they've been used in NJPW and TNA, but the dual entrances make me think of the Invasion 2001 PPV. The Invasion angle sucked, but that one show was fantastic. Good vibes all the way.


----------



## Miss Sally

Chan Hung said:


> Nah Jericho is fine. I mean if Kevin Owen's, Samoa Joe, Sami Zayn get a pass...Y2J def should too.


Jericho will look fine, think people are worried for no reason.



Erik. said:


> Can't get over the production value on these videos.
> 
> Legit make the company look so big time.


Well AEW has money and probably has people who've always wanted to work in the Wrestling industry doing a lot, so the're putting passion into it. So I expect top notch work.

I wonder what would happen if the Rock or Batista was at the event? Vince would probably have a heart attack. :laugh:


----------



## bradatar

I’m so fucking hype 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161

Looking forward to this. Crowd should be incredibly hot. It'll just nice be to have an alternative to WWE for once that I'm actually interested in.

I do think it's a shame Pac isn't on the card though. That was one of the matches I thought would be the best on the card. Still a very solid show on paper.


----------



## Chan Hung

I found this online it says it's a first look at the stage for AEW double or nothing... of course it's not done yet or anything, it's just barely getting worked on

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx1j6oag9G5/?igshid=1rj7gagbicx3g


----------



## Beatles123

Anyone know if I can order on DirectTVNOW?


----------



## TD Stinger

So I do this occasionally for WWE events, so let's predict the match order here:

Pre Show:

1. Sabian vs. Guevara
2. Casino Battle Royale

Give people a nice appetizer with Sabian vs. Guevara then get to the big stuff with the battle royal right before the PPV.

1. Best Friends vs. Angelico & Evans
2. 6 Women Tag
3. Cody vs. Dustin
4. SCU vs. OWE
5. Kylie vs. Nyla vs. Britt
6. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
7. Omega vs. Jericho

I just realized there really isn't a lot of singles matches on this card. Only 2 on the main card now that PAC vs. Hangman got cancelled, unless there's a replacement there.

So I tried to space out those matches with the multi man matches while also trying to space out the 2 women's matches. Cody vs. Dust would be the "1st half main event. And then The Bucks vs. The Lucha Bros and Kenny vs. Jericho would be your double main event to close things out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

thisissting said:


> Jericho looks seriously unfit in the promo for this. That's a bad start for the biggest match of the ppv. Not really into indies watch tna most weeks tho but who is this guy omega never really heard of him before. He doesn't look physically up to much is he a good performer? *Few boys going yo be in trouble with wwe I see Jim Ross ddp and Scott Hall iv noticed so far.*












Wouldn't be the first time.










:vince7


----------



## Miss Sally

Scott Hall and Raven I heard have really great ideas, along with Jericho. So can see them helping out behind the scenes.

Maybe DDP is around to keep the Wrestlers healthy, Scott needs to be babysat lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Miss Sally said:


> Scott Hall and Raven I heard have really great ideas, along with Jericho. So can see them helping out behind the scenes.
> 
> Maybe DDP is around to keep the Wrestlers healthy, Scott needs to be babysat lol.


Raven is with them?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vince7












Vince bribed him with beer to stay that sick sonovabitch!


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vince7




Fuck I miss Razor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP

AEW really needs that Luger or Scott Hall WCW moment where they came out mid match without any music playing. They need one really big surprise to turn heads.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

so fucking excited for this BRING THIS SHIT ON

seeing eric bischoff [possibly] involved actually is fuckin brilliant


----------



## SavoySuit

EMGESP said:


> AEW really needs that Luger or Scott Hall WCW moment where they came out mid match without any music playing. They need one really big surprise to turn heads.


There isn't a wrestler out there with that star power. They aren't getting Goldberg, they aren't getting Batista, they aren't getting The Rock, they aren't getting Stone Cold.

Moxley isn't that guy.


----------



## SavoySuit

optikk sucks said:


> seeing eric bischoff [possibly] involved actually is fuckin brilliant



Wait, what?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

SavoySuit said:


> Wait, what?


he was on the documentary. even just giving advice to AEW is good for the business.


----------



## SparrowPrime

SavoySuit said:


> optikk sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> seeing eric bischoff [possibly] involved actually is fuckin brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?
Click to expand...

Raven, Eric Bischoff, DDP, Scott Hall all participated in one of the more recent AEW videos I believe the ITV Before the Bell special. Their not directly connected, but acquainted with Cody


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If Eric Bischoff appears on AEW on TNT in 2019


----------



## Raye

Keep Bischoff the hell away from this company lmao


----------



## Erik.

God, Im excited.

Haven't been excited for a PPV since MITB 2011.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

what time is this in the UK?

edit: 1am


----------



## Erik.

optikk sucks said:


> what time is this in the UK?
> 
> edit: 1am


Pre-show at 12am on ITV4.


----------



## Oracle

Erik. said:


> Pre-show at 12am on ITV4.


It's a tricky time for UK fans idk if should have a nap before hand or just soldier on the whole night


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> Pre-show at 12am on ITV4.


cheers

HYPE


----------



## Erik.

Oracle. said:


> It's a tricky time for UK fans idk if should have a nap before hand or just soldier on the whole night


Works for me. 

No work the next day.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> God, Im excited.
> 
> Haven't been excited for a PPV since MITB 2011.


I haven't been this excited for a wrestling show since I had weekly Steiner promos to look forward to on TNA.

AEW is bringing back the "anything can happen" feeling that wrestling hasn't had in forever.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

SavoySuit said:


> There isn't a wrestler out there with that star power. They aren't getting Goldberg, they aren't getting Batista, they aren't getting The Rock, they aren't getting Stone Cold.
> 
> Moxley isn't that guy.


CM Punk is without a doubt THAT guy. I can't see it not happening within the next year.


----------



## Britz94xD

What's the chances of them getting Austin or the Rock to come out and introduce the start of Double or Nothing? 0.01%?

Someone might do it just to troll Vince.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Darkest Lariat said:


> CM Punk is without a doubt THAT guy. I can't see it not happening within the next year.


Punk was never a major draw and is now 40yrs old. His 2nd ufc ppv was a massive disappointment in terms of buys. Except from first few weeks or so, he aint gonna draw much casuals to the product. Wrestling fans overrate him.

The Rock is that guy, but obviously not happening. Cena will be amazing and will turn the whole wrestling world upside down. 

AEW needs a massive star by the time the TV shows air to bring in casuals and hope they stay for the other performers.


----------



## ElTerrible

Miss Sally said:


> Jericho will look fine, think people are worried for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Well AEW has money and probably has people who've always wanted to work in the Wrestling industry doing a lot, so the're putting passion into it. So I expect top notch work.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if the Rock or Batista was at the event? Vince would probably have a heart attack. :laugh:


Jericho has already re-invented himself as the new Hollywood Hogan here. He´s playing the washed-up superstar that has been clinging onto his legend status.

At least that´s the vibe I´m getting. If you play into this whole Cody idea of killing the attitude era, somebody has to represent it in a storyline. That means at least a faction of three. Neither Punk or Ambrose really fit such a group. 

Batista as a legit Hollywood actor would make a lot of sense, so I found his presence in the Jericho video interesting. That would make it two. Could they have set up PAC to play that role? He´s gathered a lot of late heat for his "job refusal".


----------



## bradatar

If Batista shows up I’d literally lose my fucking mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP

SavoySuit said:


> There isn't a wrestler out there with that star power. They aren't getting Goldberg, they aren't getting Batista, they aren't getting The Rock, they aren't getting Stone Cold.
> 
> Moxley isn't that guy.


CM PUNK



sodiqlawal said:


> Punk was never a major draw and is now 40yrs old. His 2nd ufc ppv was a massive disappointment in terms of buys. Except from first few weeks or so, he aint gonna draw much casuals to the product. Wrestling fans overrate him.
> 
> The Rock is that guy, but obviously not happening. Cena will be amazing and will turn the whole wrestling world upside down.
> 
> AEW needs a massive star by the time the TV shows air to bring in casuals and hope they stay for the other performers.


Punk is still a bigger star than Luger was when he "invaded" WCW back in 94 or whatever





.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

sodiqlawal said:


> Punk was never a major draw and is now 40yrs old. His 2nd ufc ppv was a massive disappointment in terms of buys. Except from first few weeks or so, he aint gonna draw much casuals to the product. Wrestling fans overrate him.
> 
> The Rock is that guy, but obviously not happening. Cena will be amazing and will turn the whole wrestling world upside down.
> 
> AEW needs a massive star by the time the TV shows air to bring in casuals and hope they stay for the other performers.


Punk matters to everyone watching wrestling. The days of your average bum watching wrestling with grandma are over. The product has its market, and those people will care. Brock has more MMA losses than Punk. MMA records don't matter to wrestling fans.


----------



## deadcool

I would love it if Punk came to the show, but it ain't happening. 

I think its going to be a great event, am looking forward to it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Trust me CM Punk would be a huge grab for aew


----------



## validreasoning

sodiqlawal said:


> Darkest Lariat said:
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk is without a doubt THAT guy. I can't see it not happening within the next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Punk was never a major draw and is now 40yrs old. His 2nd ufc ppv was a massive disappointment in terms of buys. Except from first few weeks or so, he aint gonna draw much casuals to the product. Wrestling fans overrate him.
> 
> The Rock is that guy, but obviously not happening. Cena will be amazing and will turn the whole wrestling world upside down.
> 
> AEW needs a massive star by the time the TV shows air to bring in casuals and hope they stay for the other performers.
Click to expand...

Punk is a much bigger star now than Luger was in September 95 or Hall was in May 96 when they walked out on Nitro.

But it's a completely different environment now than 25 years ago. Even Rock or Cena isn't going to get people to commit weekly to a tv show when there is dvr, YouTube, hulu, streaming, any number of paid subscription services, smartphones, roku etc etc.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131906970053730306


----------



## thisissting

EMGESP said:


> AEW really needs that Luger or Scott Hall WCW moment where they came out mid match without any music playing. They need one really big surprise to turn heads.


This is bang on. They need one really big star in their first show to jump ship. The card is good but full of indy stars and over the hill wwe guys. Need a hogan Hall nash Michaels sting undertaker Austin Rock type star to show up on stage to elevate things above an indy show. Not sure ambrose is near that calibre but he might have to do i suppose. Happy to support something new first ppv iv bought in years.


----------



## EMGESP

thisissting said:


> This is bang on. They need one really big star in their first show to jump ship. The card is good but full of indy stars and over the hill wwe guys. Need a hogan Hall nash Michaels sting undertaker Austin Rock type star to show up on stage to elevate things above an indy show. Not sure ambrose is near that calibre but he might have to do i suppose. Happy to support something new first ppv iv bought in years.


Exactly, if AEW wants to be legit competiion then they need real stars. You ain't gonna get a bunch of WWE fans interested by just having a bunch of unknown indy wrestlers. Jericho is a good start, but they need something else too.


----------



## Chan Hung

thisissting said:


> EMGESP said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW really needs that Luger or Scott Hall WCW moment where they came out mid match without any music playing. They need one really big surprise to turn heads.
> 
> 
> 
> This is bang on. They need one really big star in their first show to jump ship. The card is good but full of indy stars and over the hill wwe guys. Need a hogan Hall nash Michaels sting undertaker Austin Rock type star to show up on stage to elevate things above an indy show. Not sure ambrose is near that calibre but he might have to do i suppose. Happy to support something new first ppv iv bought in years.
Click to expand...

I like the irony of you saying that they have over the hill WWE guys yet you want Hogan and Shawn Michaels back in there :heston


----------



## Trophies

So this is cool. Just downloaded the BR Live app on my apple tv and was able to purchase the event with my itunes gift card.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

SparrowPrime said:


> Raven, Eric Bischoff, DDP, Scott Hall


My dream creative team right there!



Chan Hung said:


> I like the irony of you saying that they have over the hill WWE guys yet you want Hogan and Shawn Michaels back in there :heston


I think he meant 'on the level of those', like if CM Punk or Moxley show up, which is literally the only 2 that could make that impact right now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> My dream creative team right there!


Raven, Eric and Scott would guarantee blood, HLA and alcohol would be on the show. That alone is all ya really need.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I want Eazy E back on TNT and on my TV too damn it!


----------



## Chrome

Don't know about Bischoff after the TNA fiasco tbh. Would love the others though. Having DDP and Raven on the same creative team would be kind of surreal, considering they had one of my favorite feuds in WCW.


----------



## Beatles123

Well they signed Malenko, so :lenny

Although, If RAVEN signed on to creative....:sodone


----------



## headstar

Looks like Double Or Nothing will be having some tough competition tomorrow from ironically TNT:
https://www.sportsmediawatch.com/nba-playoff-schedule-dates-times-channel/


> Saturday, May 25
> 
> 8:30p
> East Finals
> Bucks-Raptors
> Game 6
> TNT


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Raven, Eric and Scott would guarantee blood, HLA and alcohol would be on the show. That alone is all ya really need.


They need to cross some lines to get more attention if they want to be successful. Wrestling alone wont bring them on the top. 
Hopefully we gonna hear words like "fuck" "******" "son of a bitch" instead of "dirtbag" or lame insults we know from the Titan Towers. 

Some good old bloody extreme non PG hardcore matches with obscure storylines like ECW need to be done when Tuesday Night Dynamite starts to generate shock factor.
I think shock factor is one way to get attention from the media and with the TV14 rating i hope they do it.

I also think they should do everything in their power focusing on getting reactions,attention and recognition before putting on the matches or creating the great storylines that they have in their mind.

I hope they get one huge star to their show.
Moxley would be great but he aint that big.
Punk would generate buzz and attention that i mentioned earlier. People are still to this day convinced that Punk is gonna return someday. And many AE fans jumped again to the WWE bandwagon when Punk was hot in 2011. This could happen again with Punk joining AEW. Imagine Punk vs Omega.
But i dont think that its going to happen. My bet is on Ambrose right now.

I think John Cena is the only one from this era that could move very very big numbers and generate a buzz like Hogan did with joining WCW. Chances are sadly 0.0001%

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentGasman

imagine if they have Moxley come out during Omega-Jericho and helps Jericho win.


----------



## lagofala

So glad i had a chance to see Emi Sakura and Riho wrestle multiple times in the past few years.

Can't wait for their match.


----------



## Brock

I'll be checking this out. Might be the first time I've actually seen a few of the wrestlers on the card.

The fact that AEW has a UK TV deal has enticed me to try and follow it, too.


----------



## Donnie

:boombrock 

Darby and Joey are going to die tomorrow :banderas

I hope Curry Man shows up for the CBR. Christopher Daniels is a HUGE fan, but he's never been able to meet him :mj2


----------



## IronMan8

This will be my first non-WWE PPV I attempt to watch live.

I'm watching mostly for 4 things:

1. See if Moxley or CM Punk appear
2. See if Omega is worthy of the hype
3. Vice President Cody vs Goldust
4. See if the Bucks are worthy of the hype

Outside Moxley/Punk, 100% of my interest in this PPV is generated purely from reading posts on this forum and hearing a couple of names dropped on various podcasts.

I'm pretty excited to be honest, there's a sense of possibility that something could come along to compete with the WWE. 

BUT

If the production values don't match a WWE PPV when they're going absolutely all-out for this show, then it'll be a serious dent to my enthusiasm going forward purely because AEW is supposed to be backed by a billionaire and be financially competitive with the WWE. I won't bother watching a TNA/ROH level of promotion no matter how good some of their talent is because I simply don't have the time. 

If AEW is going to be a legitimate force, it simply must impress long-time but non-hardcore fans like me with its production in this PPV - I'm expecting pyro, big entrances, bells and whistles, and the kitchen sink in terms of aesthetic quality.

The ad they aired was terrible, unfortunately. To sell the women's match, the woman's promo went "There will BE a women's division!"... everyone else already has a women's division, so what are you trying to sell me? This is the best you can do to convince me to pay $50 to watch? However, I'll assume it was just a last-minute cheap ad and may not be AEW's level in the future, plus they didn't have much past footage or audio to use, being an upstart. 

The low ad quality, the low AEW announcement quality (audio issues with crowd, amateur production), and the absence of a single piece of high-quality production thus far have me concerned... unless Moxley's promo video was produced by them, in which case I'm VERY excited. 

Anyway, this time tomorrow we'll all have a clearer indication of how big AEW might be. 

All they have to do is allow people like me to hope when they start in October they might be big enough to challenge WWE. Allow that belief to become a shattered dream and it's all over Goldy.


----------



## Beatles123

IronMan8 said:


> This will be my first non-WWE PPV I attempt to watch live.
> 
> I'm watching mostly for 4 things:
> 
> 1. See if Moxley or CM Punk appear
> 2. See if Omega is worthy of the hype
> 3. Vice President Cody vs Goldust
> 4. See if the Bucks are worthy of the hype
> 
> Outside Moxley/Punk, 100% of my interest in this PPV is generated purely from reading posts on this forum and hearing a couple of names dropped on various podcasts.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to be honest, there's a sense of possibility that something could come along to compete with the WWE.
> 
> BUT
> 
> If the production values don't match a WWE PPV when they're going absolutely all-out for this show, then it'll be a serious dent to my enthusiasm going forward purely because AEW is supposed to be backed by a billionaire and be financially competitive with the WWE. I won't bother watching a TNA/ROH level of promotion no matter how good some of their talent is because I simply don't have the time.
> 
> If AEW is going to be a legitimate force, it simply must impress long-time but non-hardcore fans like me with its production in this PPV - I'm expecting pyro, big entrances, bells and whistles, and the kitchen sink in terms of aesthetic quality.
> 
> The ad they aired was terrible, unfortunately. To sell the women's match, the woman's promo went "There will BE a women's division!"... everyone else already has a women's division, so what are you trying to sell me? This is the best you can do to convince me to pay $50 to watch? However, I'll assume it was just a last-minute cheap ad and may not be AEW's level in the future, plus they didn't have much past footage or audio to use, being an upstart.
> 
> The low ad quality, the low AEW announcement quality (audio issues with crowd, amateur production), and the absence of a single piece of high-quality production thus far have me concerned... unless Moxley's promo video was produced by them, in which case I'm VERY excited.
> 
> Anyway, this time tomorrow we'll all have a clearer indication of how big AEW might be.
> 
> All they have to do is allow people like me to hope when they start in October they might be big enough to challenge WWE. Allow that belief to become a shattered dream and it's all over Goldy.


Don't you think you'tr looking at this too cynically? you shouldnt ask for them to be like WWE at all/

You're setting it up to fail. Besides, You DO "Have the time". you just sound as if you wanna thumb your nose at anything thats smaller for the sake of it.

here, watch this and judge the production on that while you wait:


----------



## Brock




----------



## IronMan8

Beatles123 said:


> Don't you think you'tr looking at this too cynically? you shouldnt ask for them to be like WWE at all/
> 
> You're setting it up to fail. Besides, You DO "Have the time". you just sound as if you wanna thumb your nose at anything thats smaller for the sake of it.
> 
> here, watch this and judge the production on that while you wait



I'm just going to watch with an open mind and hope it's awesome. I barely have time to watch WWE though, so it's firmly one or the other.

My perception of how big the company will be is not grounded in a desire to thumb my nose at something.

It's one thing and one thing only:

I want to know the ongoing time investment is going to be worthwhile. 

If AEW _look_ like they've got serious financial backing, that's the #1 indication of how successful they're likely to be 3 years from now. 

If it looks small, then I don't have any problem with it being small, but it indicates they're much less likely to usher in a new era of wrestling.

Am I setting them up to fail? I don't think so. The Bucks have said: 

"We disrupted the very way that professional wrestling functioned" 

and 

"The Kahn family asked us one question: Do you guys really wanna change the world? We said: Yep! They said: We can help."

I'm expecting them to change the landscape of professional wrestling. 

If the aesthetics don't like up to that expectation then for me it's a question of time investment into a product unlikely to become larger than TNA was, which if great for some people, but I want it to feel important and have sustaining power, otherwise I'll just catch the highlighted moments about them on the WWE Network eventually.

The WWE product is so bad right now I'm definitely receptive to jumping ship, as cynical as the above sounds. I just won't be convinced if they send out a ROH-like production thinking it will ignite a new era in pro wrestling. Then I'll perceive AEW as a niche product for hardcore wrestling fans, and I'll just wait for their stars to appear in a Royal Rumble or something like AJ Styles did to put his stardom on the global radar.

Oh sorry, I forgot to comment on the video!

I know their YouTube series was intentionally raw and not supposed to be Hollywood, so I don't consider that any indication at all of their financial backing moving forward - it's intentionally grass roots, for the people. 

However, the video shows a complete absence of production quality befitting of a billionaire's company. That doesn't confirm or deny AEW's potential.

I say this with some production knowledge myself, and because in the link above, it starts with a photo collage. Then Cody is giving a serious sit-down promo to sell AEW and the PPV to the world - but I can clearly see the promo is low budget, probably done by themselves or friends. But again, they might intentionally be giving off a local YouTuber's vibe to reinforce their connection with the disgruntled wrestling fans as "one of them" and not a giant, evil corporation like the soulless WWE.

If that's their intention, then great. But if AEW's Wrestlemania 1, essentially, is low-budget too with a $50 price tag - that'll be a very, very poor indicator of how competitive they're likely to be.

So that's why they'll need to provide a high quality aesthetic at the PPV if they're going to earn my time investment at the expense of WWE. I'm genuinely open-minded to it


----------



## Erik.

Fuck, it's finally here.

:mark:

THE NIGHT PYRO RETURNS.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

IronMan8 said:


> I'm just going to watch with an open mind and hope it's awesome. I barely have time to watch WWE though, so it's firmly one or the other.
> 
> My perception of how big the company will be is not grounded in a desire to thumb my nose at something.
> 
> It's one thing and one thing only:
> 
> I want to know the ongoing time investment is going to be worthwhile.
> 
> If AEW _look_ like they've got serious financial backing, that's the #1 indication of how successful they're likely to be 3 years from now.
> 
> If it looks small, then I don't have any problem with it being small, but it indicates they're much less likely to usher in a new era of wrestling.
> 
> Am I setting them up to fail? I don't think so. The Bucks have said:
> 
> "We disrupted the very way that professional wrestling functioned"
> 
> and
> 
> "The Kahn family asked us one question: Do you guys really wanna change the world? We said: Yep! They said: We can help."
> 
> I'm expecting them to change the landscape of professional wrestling.
> 
> If the aesthetics don't like up to that expectation then for me it's a question of time investment into a product unlikely to become larger than TNA was, which if great for some people, but I want it to feel important and have sustaining power, otherwise I'll just catch the highlighted moments about them on the WWE Network eventually.
> 
> The WWE product is so bad right now I'm definitely receptive to jumping ship, as cynical as the above sounds. I just won't be convinced if they send out a ROH-like production thinking it will ignite a new era in pro wrestling. Then I'll perceive AEW as a niche product for hardcore wrestling fans, and I'll just wait for their stars to appear in a Royal Rumble or something like AJ Styles did to put his stardom on the global radar.


I mean... that’s fair!

I hope you enjoy the show and they meet your expectations!


----------



## TD Stinger

Tonight's the night bitches. Let's see what shit goes down. I know it will be great, but what else do they have up their sleeve? We'll find out. I have a feeling some things, no matter how big or small, will completely surprise us.



Brock said:


>


Every time I see that pic, the only thing I think is how Ambrose looks awful with that haircut, lol.


----------



## Taroostyles

Good lord that before the bell is so well done. Hype level is real


----------



## Beatles123

IronMan8 said:


> I'm just going to watch with an open mind and hope it's awesome. I barely have time to watch WWE though, so it's firmly one or the other.
> 
> My perception of how big the company will be is not grounded in a desire to thumb my nose at something.
> 
> It's one thing and one thing only:
> 
> I want to know the ongoing time investment is going to be worthwhile.
> 
> If AEW _look_ like they've got serious financial backing, that's the #1 indication of how successful they're likely to be 3 years from now.
> 
> If it looks small, then I don't have any problem with it being small, but it indicates they're much less likely to usher in a new era of wrestling.
> 
> Am I setting them up to fail? I don't think so. The Bucks have said:
> 
> "We disrupted the very way that professional wrestling functioned"
> 
> and
> 
> "The Kahn family asked us one question: Do you guys really wanna change the world? We said: Yep! They said: We can help."
> 
> I'm expecting them to change the landscape of professional wrestling.
> 
> If the aesthetics don't like up to that expectation then for me it's a question of time investment into a product unlikely to become larger than TNA was, which if great for some people, but I want it to feel important and have sustaining power, otherwise I'll just catch the highlighted moments about them on the WWE Network eventually.
> 
> The WWE product is so bad right now I'm definitely receptive to jumping ship, as cynical as the above sounds. I just won't be convinced if they send out a ROH-like production thinking it will ignite a new era in pro wrestling. Then I'll perceive AEW as a niche product for hardcore wrestling fans, and I'll just wait for their stars to appear in a Royal Rumble or something like AJ Styles did to put his stardom on the global radar.
> 
> Oh sorry, I forgot to comment on the video!
> 
> I know their YouTube series was intentionally raw and not supposed to be Hollywood, so I don't consider that any indication at all of their financial backing moving forward - it's intentionally grass roots, for the people.
> 
> However, the video shows a complete absence of production quality befitting of a billionaire's company. That doesn't confirm or deny AEW's potential.
> 
> I say this with some production knowledge myself, and because in the link above, it starts with a photo collage. Then Cody is giving a serious sit-down promo to sell AEW and the PPV to the world - but I can clearly see the promo is low budget, probably done by themselves or friends. But again, they might intentionally be giving off a local YouTuber's vibe to reinforce their connection with the disgruntled wrestling fans as "one of them" and not a giant, evil corporation like the soulless WWE.
> 
> If that's their intention, then great. But if AEW's Wrestlemania 1, essentially, is low-budget too with a $50 price tag - that'll be a very, very poor indicator of how competitive they're likely to be.
> 
> So that's why they'll need to provide a high quality aesthetic at the PPV if they're going to earn my time investment at the expense of WWE. I'm genuinely open-minded to it


I think there needs to be a case for doing more with less. If they can do what they did at All In minus the audio glitches, wouldn't that be acceptable to you? You still had pyro, special entrances ETC but also had a very stripped back stage that was themed yet very straight forward. More akin to an actual fight arena. I think based on what we have seen, that's the look they might be going for with this. It's an understandable yet serious aesthetic choice. It presents a legit "Fight" feel.






Look at this. The shot of CODY coming out from back stage flanked by his camp...that's beautiful. That's what we'll see tonight, likely, because...



Spoiler: DoN Setup



The early set pics have show separate face and heel entrances.



...Which I think is a great aesthetic.

Cody has also promised big budget pyro as well.

I don't know that we'll get WWE or even WCW style tonight. I think they intend on creating a unique look that's more sports and UFC centric.

As for the video, I feel you placed too much emphasis on one shot. I meant moreso the presentation of every feud as a big deal. Showing Jericho in the gym ETC...this is clearly its own thing and not exactly trying to copy WWE. Indeed. Thats what most of us DON'T want. We want AEW to feel like it's own entity.


----------



## Chan Hung

IronMan8 said:


> This will be my first non-WWE PPV I attempt to watch live.
> 
> I'm watching mostly for 4 things:
> 
> 1. See if Moxley or CM Punk appear
> 2. See if Omega is worthy of the hype
> 3. Vice President Cody vs Goldust
> 4. See if the Bucks are worthy of the hype
> 
> Outside Moxley/Punk, 100% of my interest in this PPV is generated purely from reading posts on this forum and hearing a couple of names dropped on various podcasts.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to be honest, there's a sense of possibility that something could come along to compete with the WWE.
> 
> BUT
> 
> If the production values don't match a WWE PPV when they're going absolutely all-out for this show, then it'll be a serious dent to my enthusiasm going forward purely because AEW is supposed to be backed by a billionaire and be financially competitive with the WWE. I won't bother watching a TNA/ROH level of promotion no matter how good some of their talent is because I simply don't have the time.
> 
> If AEW is going to be a legitimate force, it simply must impress long-time but non-hardcore fans like me with its production in this PPV - I'm expecting pyro, big entrances, bells and whistles, and the kitchen sink in terms of aesthetic quality.
> 
> The ad they aired was terrible, unfortunately. To sell the women's match, the woman's promo went "There will BE a women's division!"... everyone else already has a women's division, so what are you trying to sell me? This is the best you can do to convince me to pay $50 to watch? However, I'll assume it was just a last-minute cheap ad and may not be AEW's level in the future, plus they didn't have much past footage or audio to use, being an upstart.
> 
> The low ad quality, the low AEW announcement quality (audio issues with crowd, amateur production), and the absence of a single piece of high-quality production thus far have me concerned... unless Moxley's promo video was produced by them, in which case I'm VERY excited.
> 
> Anyway, this time tomorrow we'll all have a clearer indication of how big AEW might be.
> 
> All they have to do is allow people like me to hope when they start in October they might be big enough to challenge WWE. Allow that belief to become a shattered dream and it's all over Goldy.


I've only seen like six of the talent wrestle so I'm taking the chance of buying the pay-per-view hoping that it's good and by the looks of the production and everything I've seen it should be


----------



## Donnie

:banderas See you in 9 hours


----------



## Erik.

IronMan8 said:


> This will be my first non-WWE PPV I attempt to watch live.
> 
> I'm watching mostly for 4 things:
> 
> 1. See if Moxley or CM Punk appear
> 2. See if Omega is worthy of the hype
> 3. Vice President Cody vs Goldust
> 4. See if the Bucks are worthy of the hype
> 
> Outside Moxley/Punk, 100% of my interest in this PPV is generated purely from reading posts on this forum and hearing a couple of names dropped on various podcasts.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to be honest, there's a sense of possibility that something could come along to compete with the WWE.
> 
> BUT
> 
> If the production values don't match a WWE PPV when they're going absolutely all-out for this show, then it'll be a serious dent to my enthusiasm going forward purely because AEW is supposed to be backed by a billionaire and be financially competitive with the WWE. I won't bother watching a TNA/ROH level of promotion no matter how good some of their talent is because I simply don't have the time.
> 
> If AEW is going to be a legitimate force, it simply must impress long-time but non-hardcore fans like me with its production in this PPV - I'm expecting pyro, big entrances, bells and whistles, and the kitchen sink in terms of aesthetic quality.
> 
> The ad they aired was terrible, unfortunately. To sell the women's match, the woman's promo went "There will BE a women's division!"... everyone else already has a women's division, so what are you trying to sell me? This is the best you can do to convince me to pay $50 to watch? However, I'll assume it was just a last-minute cheap ad and may not be AEW's level in the future, plus they didn't have much past footage or audio to use, being an upstart.
> 
> The low ad quality, the low AEW announcement quality (audio issues with crowd, amateur production), and the absence of a single piece of high-quality production thus far have me concerned... unless Moxley's promo video was produced by them, in which case I'm VERY excited.
> 
> Anyway, this time tomorrow we'll all have a clearer indication of how big AEW might be.
> 
> All they have to do is allow people like me to hope when they start in October they might be big enough to challenge WWE. Allow that belief to become a shattered dream and it's all over Goldy.


My tips to you would be a few tips I told someone else earlier today.

1. Stay off the internet when watching. You'll enjoy it more.
2. Go in with an open mind and low expectations.

Remember, this is an ALTERNATIVE to the WWE. It'll be easy for those who haven't really watched other promotions (Not aimed at you) to turn their nose up at AEW and Double or Nothing because they're not used to anything else, other commentators, other wrestlers etc.

CM Punk won't be appearing, he's in California commentating at a UFC event and it's likely Moxley won't be there either as he's filming a movie. Neither have been advertised for the show and neither will make or break it.

Omega is worthy of the hype. But again, depends on what you are expecting. If your hype levels are far too high, he may not meet them.

Cody/Dustin won't be a 5 star classic in the ring, so hopefully that's not something you're expecting. The build up to it has been exceptional and the story they'll tell in the ring is likely going to be something a little bit more 80s and slow. If that's not your cup of tea or nor a style you're used to, you might dislike it.

The Bucks are arguably one of the best tag teams in the world but don't sleep on Lucha Brothers. Probably a team you've never heard of if you haven't heard or seen a lot of AEWs roster, but they're fantastic and I believe this could be match of the night.

Production value is big, I get that. It's what separates a big time promotion to those in the lower leagues. But they aren't WWE, who have been doing this 50+ years. WWE and Vince have PRIDED themselves on their production value even back in the 80s. 

AEW's production will be completely different. They want to portray it as something different. Face and Heel tunnels for example is something completely different. I am sure they'll have big entrances for the bigger wrestlers, that's a given. 

I'm not sure I understand or agree what you mean by ad quality. The production of the Road to Double or Nothing episodes and the "Before the Bell" documentary released on YouTube the other day are some of the best wrestling produced videos I have seen in a very long time, especially outside of the WWE and to think that's the ONE thing that WWE actually do right.

Hopefully, you'll enjoy the show. If you don't, fair enough. In some WWE fans eyes, they'll look at it as why buy an AMD when you can buy an Intel?


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> :banderas See you in 9 hours












:vincecry


----------



## Natecore

I hope they don’t waste a single penny on pyro.

My enjoyment for any prowrestling ever had nothing to do with some colorful fireworks going off.

At the shows it’s terrible. Have to cover my ears, I’m flinching from the explosion, smoke fills the arena...can’t even enjoy the pyro display.


----------



## Shaun_27

After being on the fence, I've decided I'm going to watch. The added ITV hype is just too much for me to ignore. I'm all in for the preshow 12.00-1.00am live but will watch the main show first thing on Sunday morning. I am not that familiar with much of the roster and my expectation for surprises are at zero but Jericho vs Omega and Cody vs Dustin should be worth it alone. 

It took me an embarrassingly long time, but I've realized it doesn't have to be WWE or AEW, I hope I can happily watch both.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Natecore said:


> I hope they don’t waste a single penny on pyro.
> 
> My enjoyment for any prowrestling ever had nothing to do with some colorful fireworks going off.
> 
> At the shows it’s terrible. Have to cover my ears, I’m flinching from the explosion, smoke fills the arena...can’t even enjoy the pyro display.



Ummmm heads up, they have already said they are going to have lots and lots of pyro. And I feel like the majority of people will love it. Bring ear muffs and sunglasses little one


----------



## Erik.

Shaun_27 said:


> It took me an embarrassingly long time, but I've realized it doesn't have to be WWE or AEW, I hope I can happily watch both.


The right mentality to have.


----------



## Trivette

FITE TV app says that the Double Or Nothing PPV is "not available in this territory" meaning the US. WTF???


----------



## kovs27

Fringe said:


> FITE TV app says that the Double Or Nothing PPV is "not available in this territory" meaning the US. WTF???


Actual PPV or Bleacher Report App only in the United States.


----------



## Trivette

kovs27 said:


> Actual PPV or Bleacher Report App only in the United States.


Got it now, thanks. That's too bad, $50 is too rich for my blood.


----------



## Raye

Anyone have any experience with FITE? Should I expect any lag or anything? I'm not familiar with ordering PPVs online lmao, so I'm kind of nervous


----------



## Erik.

Fringe said:


> Got it now, thanks. That's too bad, $50 is too rich for my blood.


Could always get a VPN and get it for $15 or so through FITE?


----------



## Chan Hung

I agree 50 bucks is a little high. I'm going all in with the 50 to support the company but I hope the next PPVs are 19.99-29.99..that way more of us can buy and spend on it ?


----------



## TD Stinger

Raye said:


> Anyone have any experience with FITE? Should I expect any lag or anything? I'm not familiar with ordering PPVs online lmao, so I'm kind of nervous


I've used them before for a couple ROH shows. They've been OK as far as I go.

I'm ordering off of regular PPV which I haven't done in years, and I just know something is going to go wrong.


----------



## Erik.

I will fight someone if Eli Drake is #21


----------



## V-Trigger

Fringe said:


> Got it now, thanks. That's too bad, $50 is too rich for my blood.


Use a vpn like hola and log in from Europe. (Not the UK)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

V-Trigger said:


> Use a vpn like hola and log in from Europe. (Not the UK)


not sure if you're aware of this or not, but Hola is pretty unsafe and I personally wouldn't recommend using it. They log your information, sell access to your internet connection and they don't have any sort of encryption. And then there's this;



> Hola is a "peer-to-peer" VPN. This may sound nice, but what it actually means is that other people browse the web through your internet connection. To a website, it seems like it's you browsing the site.
> 
> Perhaps that doesn't seem bad to you. However, imagine that somebody uploaded child pornography through your connection, for example. To everybody else, it seems as if it was your computer that did it, and you can't really prove otherwise.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

MoxleyMoxx said:


> not sure if you're aware of this or not, but Hola is pretty unsafe and I personally wouldn't recommend using it. They log your information, sell access to your internet connection and they don't have any sort of encryption. And then there's this;


damn 


but i pay for ipvanish every year, well worth it.


----------



## Prosper

I would love to support the company but I'm sorry I'm not paying $50. Not until they are fully established and I feel like its 100% worth it. I know of a bunch of high-quality streams that will definitely be put to good use tonight.


----------



## MrThortan

Spending 50 dollars on this event makes me feel like I went out to the bar last night and blew my paycheck on a poker machine. I love good value and this is like 5 months of WWE Network. DoN could be the greatest event in the history of the wrestling and I don't think I will spend 50 bucks on an event again.


----------



## Erik.

Then don't..

:lol

Thanks for telling us though.


----------



## MrThortan

Your welcome Erik.


----------



## Taroostyles

I will gladly pay $50 for a high quality event instead of 5 months of what isn't officially cartoon land. Sure the old content is great, but that's not comparing apples to apples. 

In the glory days we would gladly pay for the quality we were receiving. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Shaun_27 said:


> After being on the fence, I've decided I'm going to watch. The added ITV hype is just too much for me to ignore. I'm all in for the preshow 12.00-1.00am live but will watch the main show first thing on Sunday morning. I am not that familiar with much of the roster and my expectation for surprises are at zero but Jericho vs Omega and Cody vs Dustin should be worth it alone.
> 
> It took me an embarrassingly long time, but I've realized it doesn't have to be WWE or AEW, I hope I can happily watch both.


If you're getting excited for Cody vs Dustin and Omega vs Jericho, the Bucks vs Lucha Bros should really light you up. That's the one I'm expecting will be match of the night. Both of those teams can tear it up like no others, so this has the potential of being completely insane. 

And you're exactly right -- it doesn't have to be one promotion or other. There's no reason why you can't watch both _if you enjoy both_. 

I've been a wrestling fan since the WWWF days; I've given up on WWE, but I know they still have their fans. I enjoyed Lucha Underground when it was on, and I catch ROH when I can, but that's kind of hit-or-miss. So I'm one of those 'lapsed fans' AEW is targeting, and I haven't been this pumped for a wrestling show in a very long time. There is nothing on this card that's been advertised so far that I'm seeing as a pre-scheduled piss break. 

Hope you enjoy it as much as I think you will!


----------



## Erik.

Don't sleep on the Joshi women's match either.


----------



## Beatles123

MrThortan said:


> Spending 50 dollars on this event makes me feel like I went out to the bar last night and blew my paycheck on a poker machine. I love good value and this is like 5 months of WWE Network. DoN could be the greatest event in the history of the wrestling and I don't think I will spend 50 bucks on an event again.


You'll get your money's worth.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

MrThortan said:


> Spending 50 dollars on this event makes me feel like I went out to the bar last night and blew my paycheck on a poker machine. I love good value and this is like 5 months of WWE Network. DoN could be the greatest event in the history of the wrestling and I don't think I will spend 50 bucks on an event again.


5 months of WWE Network = 5 months of disappointment

We all see what you're trying to accomplish here though.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> Don't sleep on the Joshi women's match either.


Oh fuck yeah. Women's wrestling like most have probably never seen. 

That's one thing I did like about the one ROH show I saw live -- women's tag team opened the show, they were all pretty tiny girls, but goddammit could they work. All of them. The worst of them were better than most of WWE's women. From what I hear, the Joshi women are even better than that. 

Sonofabitch, now I'm even more stoked. 

Only 5 1/2 hours to go!

Edit: BTW, the ppv is $60 on Cox -- and I already ordered it. Like I said before, I'm usually a cheap bastard with this stuff -- I pretty much ended ppv's when they hit $45 per. But this one I think will be worth it. It's been a very long time.


----------



## EMGESP

If this is just a glorified indy show without any real surprises then it fails, especially for the price they are asking. Moxley or Punk showing up would change that though. If both show up then WWE has legit competition.


----------



## Erik.

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Oh fuck yeah. Women's wrestling like most have probably never seen.
> 
> That's one thing I did like about the one ROH show I saw live -- women's tag team opened the show, they were all pretty tiny girls, but goddammit could they work. All of them. The worst of them were better than most of WWE's women. From what I hear, the Joshi women are even better than that.
> 
> Sonofabitch, now I'm even more stoked.
> 
> Only 5 1/2 hours to go!


Yeah, I am not too familiar on any of the women in the match but did try and watch as many clips as I could in the build up and I am really looking forward to it.

I love how looking across the card, you have a multitude of different styles from characters to workers from Joshi women to American style women, to Luchadore tag teams to the OWE guys (Though Japanese workers and not Chinese workers) to old school WWE guys in Dustin to experienced worker in Jericho who can work many styles. 

Just a shame Page/PAC was cancelled as both also provide something different to everything else on the show with Page's style of work to PAC being the high flying Brit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> MrThortan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending 50 dollars on this event makes me feel like I went out to the bar last night and blew my paycheck on a poker machine. I love good value and this is like 5 months of WWE Network. DoN could be the greatest event in the history of the wrestling and I don't think I will spend 50 bucks on an event again.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get your money's worth.
Click to expand...

Agree 50 is a lot but should as a wrestling fan get ur money's worth. I'm fixing to buy the ppv soon :clap


----------



## Sugnid




----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> If this is just a glorified indy show without any real surprises then it fails, especially for the price they are asking. Moxley or Punk showing up would change that though. If both show up then WWE has legit competition.


It has to appeal to everyone! They know this. Heck...TNT exec's are gonna be looking on lol...


----------



## Beatles123

Sugnid said:


>


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS! :mark


----------



## MrThortan

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> 5 months of WWE Network = 5 months of disappointment
> 
> We all see what you're trying to accomplish here though.


Do you? I don't like what WWE is these days and think it is a bland product, but I still watch out of nostalgia. I know my way around the internet but still fork over the 10 bucks instead of using other sources because I feel that 10$ is justifiable. I was simply making a statement that I can't really justify paying 50$ for a wrestling event, (which others have stated as well), especially with so many alternative sources. 

50$ has a different value for different people, and from my personal measure it is too much for a four-five hour tv event. I wanted to to support the event so forked over the money, but can't foresee myself doing so in the future.


----------



## Erik.

MrThortan said:


> Do you? I don't like what WWE is these days and think it is a bland product, but I still watch out of nostalgia. I know my way around the internet but still fork over the 10 bucks instead of using other sources because I feel that 10$ is justifiable. I was simply making a statement that I can't really justify paying 50$ for a wrestling event, (which others have stated as well), especially with so many alternative sources.
> 
> 50$ has a different value for different people, and from my personal measure it is too much for a four-five hour tv event. I wanted to to support the event so forked over the money, but can't foresee myself doing so in the future.


If you know your way around the internet, why not get VPN and get the PPV for $15 instead if you're willing to support a brand new company?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

EMGESP said:


> If this is just a glorified indy show without any real surprises then it fails, especially for the price they are asking. Moxley or Punk showing up would change that though. If both show up then WWE has legit competition.


They are already competition according to the McMahons.

Plus WWE backstage producers are being seen at Starrcast. AEW is 100% seen as a threat. 

and WWE are currently pulling ratings that TNA would've pulled 6-8 years ago. I don't think it's impossible to say that when AEW go live weekly, they can get there fairly quickly.


----------



## MrThortan

Maybe I will try that next time. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## TheLooseCanon

EMGESP said:


> If this is just a glorified indy show without any real surprises then it fails, especially for the price they are asking. Moxley or Punk showing up would change that though. If both show up then WWE has legit competition.


This is AEW's first official show. This will be everyone's first impression, so they have to leave nothing on the table.

They have to have something big planned (Mox and/or Punk are the biggest you can do at the moment).


----------



## Switchblade Club

I'll be spending the 50 bucks on this show, not in the future though


----------



## Erik.

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is AEW's first official show. This will be everyone's first impression, so they have to leave nothing on the table.
> 
> They have to have something big planned (Mox and/or Punk are the biggest you can do at the moment).


Or they can just put on a brilliant fucking show that's clearly different to what WWE provide?

I'll take that.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Or they can just put on a brilliant fucking show that's clearly different to what WWE provide?
> 
> I'll take that.


AEW aren't stupid though. They definately have SOMETHING.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

EMGESP said:


> If this is just a glorified indy show without any real surprises then it fails, especially for the price they are asking. Moxley or Punk showing up would change that though. If both show up then WWE has legit competition.


If you're expecting Mox and/or Punk being the surprise, then if they do show up it won't be much of a surprise, will it. And if they don't, then you'll be back here at 12:01 AM bitching about how disappointed you are because Mox and Punk didn't make a surprise appearance. How about just watching it for what it is and judging it on how thrilling and entertaining it is (or isn't). If you go in there expecting X happens or Y happens or this one has to show up or that one has to go over the other one or there has to be record breaking pyros or who knows what the fuck other preconceived notions you might go in with, it's a pretty good chance you're gonna come out disappointed. 

I strongly suggest going in expecting nothing but something different, and keep your mind open to the possibilities of people and things you don't yet know about entertaining you more than anything you've seen before. 

Here's what I'm expecting:
1 - Good production quality. Not tons of big screens and lights and glitzy shit, just good, solid watchability. And no motherfucking shaking/zooming ringside cameras, goddammit to fucking hell. 
2 - Good displays of athleticism that fit in with matches that tell a story, with no bullshit finishes. 
3 - Diversity of styles and story-telling. I do not want to see the same sets of moves and the same story pattern (i.e., wrestler A sells for 15 minutes then pulls a roll-up win out of nowhere). 
4 - Announcers that actually _add_ to the ring action, selling what's going on and putting over the talent instead of bickering with each other and being a general fucking distraction. 

This is all I want and hope for; anything over that is gravy.


----------



## Erik.

I can't wait for the show to finish and people to moan about Moxley and Punk not showing up when they weren't advertised to show up :lol :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> I can't wait for the show to finish and people to moan about Moxley and Punk not showing up when they weren't advertised to show up :lol :lol


Mox showing up or punk are not required.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah I would mark the fuck out for either showing up but they also don't need to for me to enjoy the show.


----------



## Mordecay

It will be interesting to see how the show does on PPV, because asking 50 dollars for one show to wrestling fans is a lot these days, with cheaper options on the table, they HAVE to deliver because if they don't I don't see many fans paying that kind of money again


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> I can't wait for the show to finish and people to moan about Moxley and Punk not showing up when they weren't advertised to show up :lol :lol


I'm expecting there's going to be a lot of wailing if Jericho goes over Omega (which I'm thinking he will), and no one will look at the bigger story line. I see it as a valid progression to Omega losing to Callis, and I'll accept that they're going somewhere with it that will be worth the trip in the end. 

Or Omega will win and I'm totally wrong.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> Or they can just put on a brilliant fucking show that's clearly different to what WWE provide?
> 
> I'll take that.


lol why are you acting like I give a shit? I wasn't the Punk or bust comment. I was replying to dude saying Mox/Punk would change his mind, with me saying they would be the biggest surprises they could do. Not that I think it will happen. 

Also, you really don't think surprises will matter to a first impression show, where TNT executives will no doubt be watching, as will first time customers, and putting on a 'brilliant fucking show' (which is vague as hell), well yeah, they would need to. 

Let's see, I start a company. I get all the buzz and a brand new TV deal that will start after I show off my very first PPV show. Yeah, I'm throwing the kitchen sink in.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> Or they can just put on a brilliant fucking show that's clearly different to what WWE provide?
> 
> I'll take that.


Just having great in ring matches is only going to cater to a niche group of fans. Workrate doesn't sell. AEW needs bonafide stars to help create new stars.


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> Just having great in ring matches is only going to cater to a niche group of fans. Workrate doesn't sell. AEW needs bonafide stars to help create new stars.


It's a fucking PPV :lol :lol

They are there to tell their stories in the ring. They've built up the stories AWAY from the ring through YouTube and the documentary they've put out due to them not being on television to do so. 

They sold out the fucking PPV in 5 minutes, so whatever they're offering clearly does sell.

What's next?

"If ThEy OnLy PuT oN wOrKrAtE mAtChEs TNT wIlL bAcK oUt Of ThEiR dEaL?"

TNT knew what they were fucking get in when they offered them prime time. And we all knew what we were getting when we bought the PPV.

Cody/Dustin could well be the worst match on the card in terms of work rate but in terms of story? It'll likely be the best. It's certainly been the best build up and they haven't even done it with the ability of weekly television.


----------



## EMGESP

Reggie Dunlop said:


> If you're expecting Mox and/or Punk being the surprise, then if they do show up it won't be much of a surprise, will it.


It will be a surprise if Punk shows up, Moxley almost seems like a given because really where else can he go that would pay him close or better than what WWE was paying other than AEW? Moxley just wanted to be able to have more control and creative input on his character and I'm sure AEW is willing to offer him that. 

Anyways that was just an example of two guys that could really make a difference, point being they need to turn people's heads in their direction and if they think better in ring matches is gonna get them there then they will fail. 

Like I said, AEW needs to cater to a bigger audience then just indy fans. Big Stars help put asses in seats. WCW acquiring the likes of Hogan, Hall and Nash made a difference. AEW just has to make sure they don't make the same mistakes as WCW and they could do very well, but they need the surprises and stars to accomplish this. Otherwise its just gonna be TNA level at best.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> It's a fucking PPV :lol :lol
> 
> They are there to tell their stories in the ring. They've built up the stories AWAY from the ring through YouTube and the documentary they've put out due to them not being on television to do so.
> 
> They sold out the fucking PPV in 5 minutes, so whatever they're offering clearly does sell.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> "If ThEy OnLy PuT oN wOrKrAtE mAtChEs TNT wIlL bAcK oUt Of ThEiR dEaL?"
> 
> TNT knew what they were fucking get in when they offered them prime time. And we all knew what we were getting when we bought the PPV.
> 
> Cody/Dustin could well be the worst match on the card in terms of work rate but in terms of story? It'll likely be the best. It's certainly been the best build up and they haven't even done it with the ability of weekly television.


Its one thing to sell a PPV vs getting people to watch your weekly show on a consistent basis. AEW needs to make a great first impression, they need to make themselves seem like a real competitor and not just TNA 2.0 or some glorified Indy show with higher production.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

so if not Punk/Mox , who is entrant 21?


----------



## EMGESP

TheGoodCoach said:


> so if not Punk/Mox , who is entrant 21?


Sasha Banks shows up and breaches her contract lol.


----------



## sbuch

Okay so I'm purchasing DON via BR Live and going to stream it on my xbox one via the edge browser....hope all goes well. Is anyone else trying this??

I was really on the fence about paying 50 bucks for this but I'm hoping there is some sort of suprise debut maybe even against Hangman. Looking at the card again, its definitely feels light without Pac/Hangman but I have a feeling something is cooking up for tonight.

Also really looking forward to Cody/Dustin and bucks/lucha bros

See you all later tonight


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> They sold out the fucking PPV in 5 minutes, so whatever they're offering clearly does sell.


^^^ This says it all. 

It screams that there are fans hungry for what AEW is selling. And I know I can't be the only cheap asshole forking over $50 or $60 for the ppv. I know it's a lot, maybe too much for some people; but I think everybody is gonna be surprised at the buy rate.


----------



## J-B

Gotta admit I'm really looking forward to this. Haven't been watching any wrestling these past few weeks so hopefully this PPV reignites the passion. At this point I just want a solid alternative to WWE, and hopefully AEW provides that. I think DON will deliver but I hope to god that it does for the sake of pro-wrestling.


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> It will be a surprise if Punk shows up, Moxley almost seems like a given because really where else can he go that would pay him close or better than what WWE was paying other than AEW? Moxley just wanted to be able to have more control and creative input on his character and I'm sure AEW is willing to offer him that.
> 
> Anyways that was just an example of two guys that could really make a difference, point being they need to turn people's heads in their direction and if they think better in ring matches is gonna get them there then they will fail.
> 
> Like I said, AEW needs to cater to a bigger audience then just indy fans. Big Stars help put asses in seats. WCW acquiring the likes of Hogan, Hall and Nash made a difference. AEW just has to make sure they don't make the same mistakes as WCW and they could do very well, but they need the surprises and stars to accomplish this. Otherwise its just gonna be TNA level at best.


They are after the lapsed fan, not the indy fan.

The indy fans are a given because AEW will be providing the best WRESTLING show on national television in terms of ring work. That's a given considering they won't be watering down their talent and scripting them move by move.

Not sure why WCW is even a comparison. The situations are completely different in an era where WWE weren't anywhere near as big, where WCW had decades of NWA history behind them and could do whatever the fuck they wanted with however much money the wanted. 

Moxley or Punk not showing up today does fuck all to their future. It's their FIRST ever PPV. A way of getting out THEIR production. THEIR view of professional wrestling out to an audience. 

Just look at the buzz the event has created and the excitement it has caused across the wrestling community with "NO STARZ" booked on their actual show.

I'm not entirely sure what the difference is between Punk or Moxley showing up tonight is over one of them turning up at ALL-IN2 or on their weekly television show - if either of them are as big as we think they are, showing up ANYTIME in this company will be a big deal.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

EMGESP said:


> Its one thing to sell a PPV vs getting people to watch your weekly show on a consistent basis. A*EW needs to make a great first impression, they need to make themselves seem like a real competitor and not just TNA 2.0* or some glorified Indy show with higher production.


They've already done that by landing a live prime time TV slot on TNT. TNA never had a TV deal this big. They're also a touring company while TNA held most of their shows in front of tiny tourist crowds in a theme park. They used to tape shows weeks in advance.

Not comparable.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> They are after the lapsed fan, not the indy fan.
> 
> The indy fans are a given because AEW will be providing the best WRESTLING show on national television in terms of ring work. That's a given considering they won't be watering down their talent and scripting them move by move.
> 
> Not sure why WCW is even a comparison. The situations are completely different in an era where WWE weren't anywhere near as big, where WCW had decades of NWA history behind them and could do whatever the fuck they wanted with however much money the wanted.
> 
> Moxley or Punk not showing up today does fuck all to their future. It's their FIRST ever PPV. A way of getting out THEIR production. THEIR view of professional wrestling out to an audience.
> 
> Just look at the buzz the event has created and the excitement it has caused across the wrestling community with "NO STARZ" booked on their actual show.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what the difference is between Punk or Moxley showing up tonight is over one of them turning up at ALL-IN2 or on their weekly television show - if either of them are as big as we think they are, showing up ANYTIME in this company will be a big deal.


Moxley showing up would be pretty awesome, but if Punk were to show up it would literally change everything for AEW. A pretty significant % of WWE fans would start watching AEW just for CM Punk. Like they did when Nash and Hall went to WCW.


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> Its one thing to sell a PPV vs getting people to watch your weekly show on a consistent basis. AEW needs to make a great first impression, they need to make themselves seem like a real competitor and not just TNA 2.0 or some glorified Indy show with higher production.


They have another PPV before they start weekly television.

Which will ultimately be an even bigger deal. Because that'll likely have their big world title match. It'll be in Chicago which is a much better wrestling town than Las Vegas and it's on the week their weekly television show starts.

Today is nothing more than their first big event which will be used to highlight how different they are from watching WWE.

From different wrestling styles (Joshi, Old school, Hardcore, Lucha) to different presentation and the way a wrestling show/PPV is portrayed. This is almost a THANK YOU to everyone supporting them.

All I've ever heard over the years with regards to indy promotions and why certain wrestling fans don't take them seriously is because the production value or the fact they aren't on television. 

Yet, AEW has a better TV deal then ANY promotion has ever got since WCW and are likely to have better production than anything besides WWE have EVER had in the history of wrestling (Due to the fact WCW died nearly 20 years ago). 

The only way it's going to be TNA 2.0 is if WRESTLING fans are petty and decide not to watch AEW because it's not WWE and yes, you best believe there are fans out there that are like that. Where the be all and end all of wrestling is WWE and if you aren't in the WWE, you are nothing.




EMGESP said:


> Moxley showing up would be pretty awesome, but if Punk were to show up it would literally change everything for AEW. Tens of thousands or more WWE fans would start watching AEW just for CM Punk.


I have no doubt about it.

But that doesn't mean Punk needs to be there today for the show or the company to be a success. If, and it's a big if, Punk wants to return to wrestling then he could do so at ALL-IN2 which wil be in Chicago or return on a random episode of their weekly television show.

Randomly would be even better to be honest. Episode 3 of their new television show and suddenly "CULT OF PERSONALITY" hits. This forum, the wrestling community, social media would be fucking HYPED. Word spreads. Trends on Twitter. It's easier to switch over to TNT (Or the equivalent in another country) than to scramble to find a stream for a PPV that you weren't watching at the time and missing it.


----------



## TD Stinger

The biggest thing this show has to do is give people a reason to continue to want to watch AEW and believe in them.

Have great matches. Show off their production style. Give an introduction to their show format. Showcase your talent.

Those are the most important things. Now if you can get a big debut like Mox or whoever else, that's great too. I'm not saying it's unimportant. But their goals should be what I wrote above. If a big debut elevates the show from an 8/10 to a 9/10, great, but an 8/10 is still pretty damn good.

And at the end of the day, not having big debuts isn't gonna make or break this show or the company's future. How it's executed will. And the only way way the company's future is negatively affected is if this show just bombs in execution, which it won't.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> They have another PPV before they start weekly television.


You made some great points. I'm not gonna try to overhype myself. I truly hope AEW puts on a great show. Just simply stating what I think they could do to really push themselves even higher. I want WWE to have legit compeition again, this is a win/win for both the fans and the talent.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I'd LMAO if Sasha turns up as a fan :lol


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> You made some great points. I'm not gonna try to overhype myself. I truly hope AEW puts on a great show. Just simply stating what I think they could do to really push themselves even higher. I want WWE to have legit compeition again, this is a win/win for both the fans and the talent.


I think Cody and everyone involved know that a lot of eyes are on tonights event and they will want to do everything they can to deliver.

Wrestling fans are fickle and can be very negative so it's down to them to make sure they put on the best product they can.

They have hyped it up by saying its going to be the best wrestling show ever and that we should expect surprises - but that could mean anything. A surprise for one person could be nothing to someone else. 

We will just have to wait and see. A lot of people will enjoy it and there will be people out there who won't warm to it and that's understandable. When all some people have watched is WWE and they've only ever heard WWE commentators and heard WWE music etc. it's hard to get into something else unless you're committed.


----------



## EMGESP

TD Stinger said:


> The biggest thing this show has to do is give people a reason to continue to want to watch AEW and believe in them.
> 
> Have great matches. Show off their production style. Give an introduction to their show format. Showcase your talent.
> 
> Those are the most important things. Now if you can get a big debut like Mox or whoever else, that's great too. I'm not saying it's unimportant. But their goals should be what I wrote above. If a big debut elevates the show from an 8/10 to a 9/10, great, but an 8/10 is still pretty damn good.
> 
> And at the end of the day, not having big debuts isn't gonna make or break this show or the company's future. How it's executed will. And the only way way the company's future is negatively affected is if this show just bombs in execution, which it won't.


Well, we know AEW already has the talent to put on great matches and it seems like they will take production seriously, so this is already a great start for them. The problem I see with AEW is while they have talent they don't have enough Stars to get the talent over. If you want WWE fans to take notice then a couple big Stars can really make a difference.


----------



## Soul_Body

sbuch said:


> Okay so I'm purchasing DON via BR Live and going to stream it on my xbox one via the edge browser....hope all goes well. Is anyone else trying this??
> 
> I was really on the fence about paying 50 bucks for this but I'm hoping there is some sort of suprise debut maybe even against Hangman. Looking at the card again, its definitely feels light without Pac/Hangman but I have a feeling something is cooking up for tonight.
> 
> Also really looking forward to Cody/Dustin and bucks/lucha bros
> 
> See you all later tonight


Honestly I'm thinking about trying to use a vpn and bounce Fite TV off a Canadian server since it's 20 bucks that. I'm gonna try that when I get home lol. See y'all tonight.

Edit. YES THIS WORKS. For those who have vpn just log into Fite TV off a UK server and it's £14.95(roughly 19 USD).


----------



## Beatles123

EMGESP said:


> Its one thing to sell a PPV vs getting people to watch your weekly show on a consistent basis. AEW needs to make a great first impression, they need to make themselves seem like a real competitor and not just TNA 2.0 or some glorified Indy show with higher production.


This is not an indy federation but You are a fool not to think the in ring will be the focus.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

tbh i was thinking about it and since this is a big 1 off, they should've presented the Jericho Omega main event boxing style. I feel like this would've helped promote to the casuals as well


----------



## Beatles123

optikk sucks said:


> tbh i was thinking about it and since this is a big 1 off, they should've presented the Jericho Omega main event boxing style. I feel like this would've helped promote to the casuals as well


:taker They have.......


----------



## EMGESP

Beatles123 said:


> This is not an indy federation but You are a fool not to think the in ring will be the focus.


I know it will be one of things they highlight, but they need more than that is all I'm saying.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Beatles123 said:


> :taker They have.......


oh shit i missed the weigh in


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine if Sasha Breaches her Contract :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Hyped af.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

I know Jim Ross mentioned trying to bring in Jerry Lawler but what if Jerry Lawler was more of a Gene Okerlund role where he did backstage interviews would you guys be okay with that instead of him being full-time announcer I think that would be fine


----------



## michael_3165

EMGESP said:


> Moxley showing up would be pretty awesome, but if Punk were to show up it would literally change everything for AEW. A pretty significant % of WWE fans would start watching AEW just for CM Punk. Like they did when Nash and Hall went to WCW.


Not sure that is true Its not like the guy left WWE a few months ago. He has been gone YEARS.


----------



## Death Rider

Chan Hung said:


> I know Jim Ross mentioned trying to bring in Jerry Lawler but what if Jerry Lawler was more of a Gene Okerlund role where he did backstage interviews would you guys be okay with that instead of him being full-time announcer I think that would be fine


That would be cool. I don't want him on the commentary booth but him interviewing backstage could be cool.


----------



## Chan Hung

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Jim Ross mentioned trying to bring in Jerry Lawler but what if Jerry Lawler was more of a Gene Okerlund role where he did backstage interviews would you guys be okay with that instead of him being full-time announcer I think that would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cool. I don't want him on the commentary booth but him interviewing backstage could be cool.
Click to expand...

Yes and more serious not a goof LOL


----------



## ellthom

Chan Hung said:


> I know Jim Ross mentioned trying to bring in Jerry Lawler but what if Jerry Lawler was more of a Gene Okerlund role where he did backstage interviews would you guys be okay with that instead of him being full-time announcer I think that would be fine


That would be pretty cool actually... Not a bad role to fill.


----------



## Erik.

Keep. King. Away.

Plz


----------



## Soul_Body

Erik. said:


> Keep. King. Away.
> 
> Plz


Far Far Away.


----------



## Chrome

Chan Hung said:


> I know Jim Ross mentioned trying to bring in Jerry Lawler but what if Jerry Lawler was more of a Gene Okerlund role where he did backstage interviews would you guys be okay with that instead of him being full-time announcer I think that would be fine


That's actually a really good idea tbh. Just hope he's heel.


----------



## bradatar

They better show a ton of tits if king is gonna be decent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Hyped as fuck right now, it's been a while since I've been this pumped up for a PPV. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Erik.

So, what are some things people absolutely DO NOT want tonight?


----------



## EMGESP

michael_3165 said:


> Not sure that is true Its not like the guy left WWE a few months ago. He has been gone YEARS.


And years later we still hear CM Punk chants, people didn't forget about him.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> So, what are some things people absolutely DO NOT want tonight?


Eli Drake


----------



## Chrome

Shit's already getting packed and the gates don't open for another hour and a half:


----------



## Erik.

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Eli Drake


:lol :lol

Burned him.

And I didn't even mean wrestlers :lol


----------



## ellthom

Chrome said:


> That's actually a really good idea tbh. Just hope he's heel.



People tend to forget he was a heel backstage semi-interviewer type of character in the New Generation Era. Remember Kings Court? If he still has that nasty heel in him, I say why the hell not lol


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Erik. said:


> So, what are some things people absolutely DO NOT want tonight?


Bunch of ex-wwe guys making appearances, with out moving a storyline forward.

An elite sweep. If they all win I may roll my eyes.

I am worried about the battle royal, who is entered in the royal who we would deem worthy of the first ever aew championship.

Then again wasn’t it Rollins vs jinder in the first NXT championship


----------



## Death Rider

Austin Aries. He is a great wrestler but he causes too many problems and is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah an Elite sweep would annoy me a bit too. But I think Jericho and the Lucha Bros win their matches, while Cody wins his.


----------



## ellthom

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Bunch of ex-wwe guys making appearances, with out moving a storyline forward.
> 
> *An elite sweep. If they all win I may roll my eyes.*
> 
> I am worried about the battle royal, who is entered in the royal who we would deem worthy of the first ever aew championship.
> 
> Then again wasn’t it Rollins vs jinder in the first NXT championship


Bolded for truth. Which I why I really want The Lucha Bros to win over The Young Bucks, the rest of the Elite winning their matches is fine, whatever I guess


----------



## Taroostyles

To me Kenny and Cody should definitely win their matches. No offense to Jericho and Dustin but they are both 50 years old and really are there to tell a story. 

Bucks and Bros is a little different and while I would he fine either way, I am pulling for Fenix and Penta.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Pretty excited for this. Really don't know what to expect except it should be solid in-ring work. But not knowing what to expect is kinda nice. Can't wait!


----------



## Erik.

I think an Elite sweep would be a bit too much for a debut event.

I also hope they don't do some cheesy promo (Wherever it's Brandi or someone else) where they thank the fans for making this happen and how there wouldnt be this event if it wasn't for the people etc. - Leave that shit for off the camera at the end of the show.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Chan Hung said:


> I know Jim Ross mentioned trying to bring in Jerry Lawler but what if Jerry Lawler was more of a Gene Okerlund role where he did backstage interviews would you guys be okay with that instead of him being full-time announcer I think that would be fine


I actually can see him as a manager instead of a guy who does commentary or interviews.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> So, what are some things people absolutely DO NOT want tonight?


boring wwe rejects like jack swagger


----------



## Beatles123

OMG people :lol you think The Elite are gonna sweep despite even admitting THEMSELVES that the idea of booking themselves to win is silly?


----------



## Britz94xD

Watching Conan the Destroyer on ITV4 while waiting for pre-show.

Grace Jones is kinda hot.


----------



## Mango13

When does this start? and does anyone have a link to a stream?


----------



## TD Stinger

I wonder what match they start the main show with. I'm staying with Best Friends vs. Angelico & Jack Evans. 4 good guys to start a show off hot with and not giving away something big early.

Like I said before, they'll have to pace this show carefully because they have a lot of multiman or tag matches. And with PAC/Hangman off the card, they only have 2 singles matches on the main show unless something gets added late.


----------



## Sugnid

My predictions:

Jericho
Lucha Bros.
Cody
Nyla Rose
Best Friends
Strong Hearts
Shida/Abe/Mizunami
Guevara
Hangman


----------



## ellthom

Beatles123 said:


> OMG people :lol you think The Elite are gonna sweep despite even admitting THEMSELVES that the idea of booking themselves to win is silly?


Well we'll find out soon enough


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Chrome said:


> That's actually a really good idea tbh. Just hope he's heel.


Why? Announcers are supposed to be impartial. I do not get the appeal of heel announcers or interviewers, and never will. All they do is take attention away from the talent. I personally can't stand the whole concept of them and cannot see the point of them, especially if the promotion is looking to give itself some kind of an air of legitimate competition. They don't make me despise the heels they're building up any more, they just make me hate _them_. Totally counterproductive when the objective should be to get the talent over. 

Sorry if I'm overstating the issue, but it's one of my biggest peeves with certain promotions. In case I wasn't perfectly clear, I fucking hate heel announcers. Guys with so much experience and time in the business, like Lawler, have so much more to add to the product than taking the obviously unpopular view and bickering with other announcers just to rattle the viewers. It's just a fucking stupid concept.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder what match they start the main show with. I'm staying with Best Friends vs. Angelico & Jack Evans. 4 good guys to start a show off hot with and not giving away something big early.
> 
> Like I said before, they'll have to pace this show carefully because they have a lot of multiman or tag matches. And with PAC/Hangman off the card, they only have 2 singles matches on the main show unless something gets added late.


SoCal vs. Strong Hearts,in my view.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## SkipMDMan

I'm in the minority here, never liked Punk and have no interest in ever seeing him in a wrestling ring again. Certainly don't need him here, there's far better wrestlers in AEW than Punk would ever be. 

I am not getting the PPV, I was on the fence about it for awhile, even talked to my casino host and could get prime seats for nothing. Finally decided to wait and see what happens before I go "all in" on AEW. If this goes well then I'll probably get the next PPV and I'll certainly be there for the first couple of months of the tv show. 

Here's hoping all the best for the PPV!


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Chrome

Damn that set looking nice. :banderas


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> So, what are some things people absolutely DO NOT want tonight?


No distraction finishes.

No live fucking rap acts. Well, no live music acts of any kind, but especially fucking rap. Not tonight. 

No zooming and shaking ringside cameras. Ringside cameras are ok, but don't put them in the hands of epileptics (no offense intended to anyone stricken with epilepsy). I don't want to need a supply of Dramamine to watch a wrestling show. 

No heel announcers (see above post).

Absolutely no references to WWE, or anything presented that 'you won't see anywhere else but AEW'. That shit will turn me right the fuck off. No need for brand shilling -- let the product speak for itself. Tony really needs to put his foot down on that one. 

I'd prefer not to see the EVP talents book themselves over everybody else, unless there's a good storyline reason behind it. I understand they shouldn't all lose, but neither should they all win. 

Also, as hot as Brandi is, please keep her behind a mic and out of the ring. I'm happy as shit for her and what she's been able to accomplish in the front office, but her in-ring abilities are far from what these guys are claiming to be pushing. 

I think that about covers it.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Erik. said:


>


stage looks nice and creative.
i missed saying this.


----------



## Geeee

I think it would be awkward to hype up Chris Jericho without mentioning WWE at all?


----------



## Mango13

So has anyone been able to get this shitty bleacher report site to actually work?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Chrome said:


> Yeah an Elite sweep would annoy me a bit too. But I think Jericho and the Lucha Bros win their matches, while Cody wins his.


I agree with this, but one thing that's really cool about this show going in is that there are no clear-cut favorites to win any of them. I'm sure fans have their favorites that they _want_ to win, but there are no matchups where you can say this one has to win or that one has to lose. It's great, it's how wrestling used to be, and I wish I could go into every show with the same non-preconceptions. Kind of like how I watch MMA -- I usually have no interest in who wins, I just want to see a good fight. Whoever wins or loses tonight, I'm fairly confident there's a good long-term reason kayfabe for it other than protecting someone or goddamn 50/50 booking.


----------



## Mango13

Mango13 said:


> So has anyone been able to get this shitty bleacher report site to actually work?


Figured out the issue AD block was causing issues with the site.


----------



## li/<o

I am extremely curious how this is going to turn out. I am actually excited to see their first PPV. Overall its something Vince will have tuned to inspect AEW and see what their product is all about.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

li/<o said:


> I am extremely curious how this is going to turn out. I am actually excited to see their first PPV. Overall its something Vince will have tuned to inspect AEW and see what their product is all about.


If only Vince even acknowledged the existence of other promotions, then maybe his own might be marginally more watchable.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Woke up on my first alarm this morning. I've got a lot of health issues revolving around pain/fatigue, but as soon as I realised what day it was, I almost bounced out of bed haha.

A new era in pro wrestling, bring it on! So excited for AEW. Was up late last night watching bits of ALL IN.


----------



## Erik.

It feels.... historic doesn't it?

45 minutes :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Rookie of the Year said:


> Woke up on my first alarm this morning. I've got a lot of health issues revolving around pain/fatigue, but as soon as I realised what day it was, I almost bounced out of bed haha.
> 
> A new era in pro wrestling, bring it on! So excited for AEW. Was up late last night watching bits of ALL IN.


I can sympathize, bro. Hopefully this makes you (and me) feel a bit more alive when it's over. :woo


----------



## li/<o

Reggie Dunlop said:


> If only Vince even acknowledged the existence of other promotions, then maybe his own might be marginally more watchable.


I feel hes taking AEW serious and the only reason he is taking the product serious is because two things I feel.

It has been promoted very well. Also its backed up by another billionaire. When their is money a company has more chances to grow.

I stopped watching the WWE overall the last time I watched it was this past WM which sucked big time. Also MIT (because my old man still loves wrestling). When it comes to Raw or Smackdown I just dont follow it just so boring. I am excited for AEW to really blow my mind and make me a wrestling fan again.


----------



## Beatles123

Rookie of the Year said:


> Woke up on my first alarm this morning. I've got a lot of health issues revolving around pain/fatigue, but as soon as I realised what day it was, I almost bounced out of bed haha.
> 
> A new era in pro wrestling, bring it on! So excited for AEW. Was up late last night watching bits of ALL IN.


DID YOU SEE THE SET?! :lenny


----------



## RKing85

Just ordered it on fite. I am so ready for tonight's show.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132408093063540736
Right, my body is ready.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Watching the "Before the Bell" YouTube thing. Has me feelin like when I was a 10 year old kid waiting for the Saturday morning wrestling to come on


----------



## MrJT

Any expected suprise ex wwe stars showing up? haven't kept up on the rumors etc.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Chan Hung

What a beautiful setup. Looks classy. Fuck yes!!!!


----------



## Jedah

Stage looks good. It looks like those leaked photos during the presentation at the upfronts were spot on.

Let's do this.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, AEW logo in the middle of the ring.

WCW vibes.

:mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club

Oh fuck yes, this will be hype


----------



## Erik.

Spoiler: SPOILER


----------



## Sugnid

Can’t believe it’s finally here.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Oh that looks reeeally nice!


----------



## Disputed

I said there was no way I spend 50 bucks on a ppv but fuck it, im going to do it, just feels wrong to pirate this one. Though I'll watch the buy in first and see how it goes


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> Spoiler: SPOILER


:mark:

Man, if that's a trolljob. :lol


----------



## TalkingTheElite

Hey guys we're live talking about Double or Nothing on our new talk show on Twitch at www.twitch.tv/talkingtheelite! Come join our chatroom and discuss the show with us.


----------



## Jedah

Erik. said:


> Spoiler: SPOILER


I hope he isn't t trolling.


----------



## TD Stinger

Almost pre show time.

Bring on that battle royal and all the hi jinks to ensue mother fuckers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So... i am guessing this thread is where most of the chat will happen from here on out for the event?


----------



## deadcool

The vibe is definitely positive for the most part from the audience so far. 

It's an uphill battle for them, but I hope they do good numbers in terms of attendance as well as overall viewership.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Spoiler: SPOILER


There's nothing there. What was it? In spoilers of course, lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Beatles123 said:


> DID YOU SEE THE SET?! :lenny


Sure did! Very Invasion 2001 feel for me. Which is a good thing, because it's one of my favourite PPVs (as bad as the rest of the angle was).

So ready! Treated myself to a McDonalds breakfast, now I'm just sitting here with coffee making sense of the world again.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TD Stinger said:


> There's nothing there. What was it? In spoilers of course, lol.





Spoiler: spoilerz



someone photoshopped MOX onto the titantron behind Jericho in that promo he did at the arena


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> There's nothing there. What was it? In spoilers of course, lol.





Spoiler: Spoiler



Titantron leak of 'MOX' - though looks shopped.


----------



## ellthom

I hope I can stay awake for this.... Been so busy today I am knackered


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, I'm here to see a fun show with all you fellow maniacs :sundin


----------



## RKing85

I hope I haven't set my expectations to high for surprizes.


----------



## I Love Angelina

RKing85 said:


> I hope I haven't set my expectations to high for surprizes.


Please DO set your expectation high. AEW needs to know the fight is going to be tough, if they are in this for real, give it their 200%.


----------



## TD Stinger

I haven't heard her name mentioned at all in the 2 threads in awhile but I'm gonna predict a Tenille Dashwood debut tonight.

And now I've probably jinxed it.


----------



## I Love Angelina

TD Stinger said:


> I haven't heard her name mentioned at all in the 2 threads in awhile but I'm gonna predict a Tenille Dashwood debut tonight.
> 
> And now I've probably jinxed it.


YES! Wow, stoked.


----------



## Erik.

Apparently there's only one entrance to the MGM Grand and currently over an hour wait to get in....

fpalm


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> Apparently there's only one entrance to the MGM Grand and currently over an hour wait to get in....
> 
> fpalm






looking almost full


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Apparently there's only one entrance to the MGM Grand and currently over an hour wait to get in....
> 
> fpalm


yes there is only one entrance to the grand, It fucked up a lot of events before. it's sad we might se a pre-show without everyone there.


----------



## Erik.

optikk sucks said:


> looking almost full


----------



## Alright_Mate

"May contain strong language"

:mark


----------



## patpat

few seconds!


----------



## Y.2.J

Oh how I wish I was there


----------



## Natecore

I have no shame. 

I expect Punk, Moxley, Rick Rude, Owen Hart, Two Sweets coming back....I want it all!

And if I get none of it IM STILL HYPED TO THE MOON!!!!!


----------



## Mango13

TD Stinger said:


> I haven't heard her name mentioned at all in the 2 threads in awhile but I'm gonna predict a Tenille Dashwood debut tonight.
> 
> And now I've probably jinxed it.



I would mark out.


----------



## King Gimp

LET'S FUCKING GOOOOOOOO


----------



## patpat

LETS GOOOOOOO


----------



## RKing85

pre show time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

It sucks this is $50 or id get it. The sweet spot for wrestling PPVs was always like $30. Hopefully future PPVs will be around $30


----------



## patpat

it's almost full


----------



## Mango13

The arena is packed for the pre show. Take note WWE this is how you do pre shows.


----------



## Trophies

I don't remember last time I was HYPE for a pre-show. :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

holy fuck this production already feels so professional


----------



## Y.2.J

Anyones Youtube stream working?


----------



## TD Stinger

BR starting right now. MJF is in the ring, you can here the boos in the background. Shame he didn't get his own entrance.

@erik

SCU vs. OWE will open the show.

And we're seeing the title belt tonight!


----------



## Erik.

The production is pretty excellent

Feels more like boxing or UFC than wrestling.


----------



## patpat

world title presentation!


----------



## ellthom

Y.2.J said:


> Anyones Youtube stream working?


nope .


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Here we go, bitches. See you in 5 hours. :woo


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


>


this is definitely not recent, you watching? looks brilliant. feels like a legit big company already


----------



## sbuch

Ming these two doin't sound excited at all lol least hype intro ive ever seen


----------



## patpat

YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I’m on YouTube but don’t see anything


----------



## SparrowPrime

Any issues?


----------



## sbuch

Ming these two don't seem excited at alll ... least hype intro ive seen


----------



## Y.2.J

Aw man.

YT stream is taking the piss...


----------



## King Gimp

JUSTIN ROBERTS > GREG HAMILTON

FIGHT ME


----------



## NXT Only

This company is terrible, already running behind. What a joke. Vince would never.


----------



## Mango13

Interesting rules for the battle royal


----------



## patpat

Justin robert


----------



## TD Stinger

Y.2.J said:


> Anyones Youtube stream working?


Youtube stream isn't working yet. I can see everything on the PPV though.

Don't like these guys not getting entrances, but the presentation looks great.


----------



## MrThortan

Over 20k people on youtube waiting for it to start. At least B/R is live. Not a perfect start


----------



## RKing85

MJF going to last to near the end. My pick to win this is someone who wasn't publicly announced in advance.


----------



## patpat

mjf :lol :lol :lol


----------



## EMGESP

What is up with the dude with no legs?


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh

YouTube stream isn't working. Definitely a sign of things to come. Bush league.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Wish I’d have known YouTube wouldn’t work. On the ppv now but missed the intro. Not thrilled.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This is WWE quality production from a brand new company's first show. Incredible.


----------



## Barty

Shaky cam?


----------



## Erik.

MJF is a heat magnet :lol


----------



## King Gimp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAyq8bD9HU

Here's a working YT link.


----------



## patpat

watch on fite tv people


----------



## Y.2.J

Youtube stream on now. Thank god. 

My boy MJF!


----------



## SparrowPrime

What the hell youtube!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

AEW YouTube not working. Had to switch to Turner Network Television to get the Buy-In. Not a great start.


----------



## RKing85

NXT Only said:


> This company is terrible, already running behind. What a joke. Vince would never.


what the hell are you talking about??? It started right on time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I don't like gimmicks like the baby oil spot.


----------



## patpat

mjf working the crowd as crazy


----------



## sbuch

B/R Live is working good for me, Production is solid, the start was a bit awkward though


----------



## TD Stinger

If you guys can't see anything, go to TNT's Youtube channel.

The stream is working there.


----------



## ellthom

Those people who's stream isnt working for the preshow on the AEW youtube page you can also find the pre show here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAyq8bD9HU


----------



## The3

TNA????


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Jesus, Marvez is dreadful.


----------



## Mango13

NXT Only said:


> This company is terrible, already running behind. What a joke. Vince would never.


Can't tell if serious or not? it started right on time and my stream has been nothing but flawless so far.


----------



## Buster Baxter

How fuck do you pull up an event on BR you paid for? It's still asking me to pay...


----------



## patpat

this is already going nuts :lol :lol


----------



## Mango13

Buster Baxter said:


> How fuck do you pull up an event on BR you paid for? It's still asking me to pay...


Are you logged in to your account?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

TEN TEN TEN


----------



## NXT Only

RKing85 said:


> what the hell are you talking about??? It started right on time.


Relax. It was sarcasm.


----------



## bradatar

MJFFFFFF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparrowPrime

TNT drama YouTube is working


----------



## Y.2.J

Shawn Spears actually looks sick

MJF LOLLL


----------



## sbuch

Buster Baxter said:


> How fuck do you pull up an event on BR you paid for? It's still asking me to pay...


Log out and log back in, the same thing happened to me


----------



## patpat

I LOVE MJF!!


----------



## RKing85

wish they had thrown the names up for the screen for the second wave of guys. Going to be some new faces to people and it's important to identify them IMO.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Mango13 said:


> Can't tell if serious or not? it started right on time and my stream has been nothing but flawless so far.


Ppv is fine but official YouTube stream said “waiting” for first ten minutes. I switched to ppv but youtube was not working for preshow.


----------



## sbuch

The Perfect 10!!


----------



## Loudness

Wow, this looks really professional, pretty good camerawork so far, very WWE-esque.


----------



## bradatar

Told y’all Billy Gunn would be in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

A table???!! :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly, not liking the presentation of this match so far. Show opens with the guys already in the ring and then all the other guys come down to the ring all at once with just a quick intro.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its on TNT too

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAyq8bD9HU


----------



## King Gimp

FUCKING BILLY GUNN


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Glacier fucking marking :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Mugging of Cena said:


> Ppv is fine but official YouTube stream said “waiting” for first ten minutes. I switched to ppv but youtube was not working for preshow.


Ahh okay, Can't say much about YouTube as I'm watching on B/R Live.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

GLACIER!! MARK OUT!


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Look at dat big boy.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm here you guys! I missed the first few minutes, but I'm here now.

Somebody explain to me how this battle royal works. What is this heart thing? :lol


----------



## patpat

MJFFFFF :lol fucking highlight so far


----------



## NXT Only

Who just called MJF Janela?


----------



## Y.2.J

Guys I'm loving this so far.
New guys...no intros but its a pre show and a battle royal so whatever and 5 guys come out at a time.
This is sick
Spears looks awesome, MJF the star so far for sure


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

MJF is carrying this match by himself with trash talk and selling his ass off.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly, not liking the presentation of this match so far. Show opens with the guys already in the ring and then all the other guys come down to the ring all at once with just a quick intro.


that's the point they all come at once


----------



## Y.2.J

JANELA HACKING A BUTT LMAOOO


----------



## TD Stinger

Bad presentation, IMO, aside, MJF is coming across as a star. He's making a believer out of me.

And Janela is wrestling with a lit cigarette on his forehead. Oh Joey.


----------



## NXT Only

Havoc with the lit cig on Janela lol


----------



## MrThortan

Some cheese so far. I am ok with it. Wrestling can be silly.


----------



## sbuch

Brian Pillman Jr's look is good


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

This match aint pg!!!

Middle fingers, cigarettes on the top of wrestlers

Da hell im enjoying this rn.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Pillman Jr. looks more like the long lost Rock N Roll Express third member than he does Pillman's son.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dreamer can shoehorn himself into anything, I swear :lol.

Acey Baby diving through the ropes!



patpat said:


> that's the point they all come at once


I know that's the idea, I just don't think it's a good one.


----------



## MrThortan

Woo Marko Stunt is all healed up. He's funny to watch.


----------



## King Gimp

TOMMAY


----------



## NXT Only

Only 4 spades came out


----------



## Disputed

this is goofy as fuck, I love it


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know what's going on with this hearts and spades thing, but I'm having fun so far :lol

At least there's a few people I recognise lol.


----------



## patpat

this shit is going nuts :lol


----------



## bradatar

This is ducking great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Head shots motherfucker!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Billy Gunn in great shape. Pillman JR with a great look.


----------



## bradatar

Weak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Erik is gonna go nuts :lol its page


----------



## TD Stinger

Hangman is the Joker.

So um, how ya felling @erik? :lol


----------



## Y.2.J

HANGMAN!!!!


----------



## Mango13

Enjoying the match for what it is. The commentary team however leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Mordecay

Hangman is the Joker? What a joke


----------



## Mox Girl

Is Justin Roberts the ring announcer? I thought I recognised his voice.


----------



## bradatar

MJF needs to beat page 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

If Page wins this, I think that telegraphs Jericho winning later tonight.


----------



## Buster Baxter

sbuch said:


> Log out and log back in, the same thing happened to me



Did that, literally still can't watch it....


----------



## Boldgerg

Commentary fucking sucks.

That Marvez guy is utter shit.


----------



## King Gimp

I just want to say that I love the sound of the ring.


----------



## sbuch

Aww I was hoping Page would get a match


----------



## I Love Angelina

Mox Girl said:


> Is Justin Roberts the ring announcer? I thought I recognised his voice.


Yes. Diamond aquisition.

Btw 15 min in, looking smooth


----------



## NXT Only

Was this 21? I swear it’s not.


----------



## Mainboy

Just watching AEW pre-show.

What's the best way to follow AEW in all platforms and the storylines?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

There's no reason for MJF to lose this.


----------



## TD Stinger

Of the guys left, it's gotta be MJF or Hangman.

And I'll say this now, Jungle Boy's gonna be a big star one day.


----------



## Erik.

MJF has to win this.

He has to eliminate Page last for the heat.


----------



## RKing85

that Stunt elimination was awesome.


----------



## Y.2.J

I always thought someone like Moxley being the joker was not realistic.

If, and that's a big if, there's a Mox or someone as big, they're coming out on the main show.
It'll be a marquee moment.

Page was a cool joker, given what happened. Nice pop too.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

How's this WWE reject promotion doing?


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a sick elimination spot by Romero and Stunt!


----------



## TD Stinger

No Legs with the 619! And the 450! I was waiting for that shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MJF or riot


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> MJF is carrying this match by himself with trash talk and selling his ass off.


I saw his interview with Chris Van Vliet and I have never seen MFJ before that and you can already tell he is a star.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

MJF is a future big star.


----------



## Disputed

NO LEGS 

IM DYING


----------



## sbuch

Holy shit


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If Page wins I will be convinced the inmates are running the asylum.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Joe Goldberg said:


> How's this WWE reject promotion doing?


already a million times better than MITB


----------



## bradatar

Hahahahhaahahhahahahahahahahahaha MJFFFFFFFF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Shawn spear eliminated by a no leg :lol


----------



## RKing85

why is there a random table at ringside on the hard camera side.

I wonder if somebody will be meeting it shortly...….


----------



## Alright_Mate

MJF is the fucking man!


----------



## patpat

janela is dead :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

bruh that chokeslam


----------



## TD Stinger

Well would't be a Janela match if he didn't take an un Godly and stupid bump.


----------



## Mordecay

I am sorry, but none of these guys should be in a world title match


----------



## Trophies

Dude is dead bruh....


----------



## sbuch

Never seen Luchasourous or whatever and he looks legit lol


----------



## patpat

that scream :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi

Is the Fite stream lagging for anyone else?


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Mango13

:beckylol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Luchasaurus continues to be awesome.


----------



## Y.2.J

That Janela spot was fucking sick.


----------



## patpat

wtf Cassidy :lol


----------



## sbuch

Who the fuck is this guy lmao


----------



## Joe Goldberg

AEW is trending here in Coventry. People here really need to get a life


----------



## Trophies

What's up with this Orange Cassidy dude :lol


----------



## Venocide

The amount of people viewing this thread right now, awesome. 


https://twitter.com/AEWrestling/status/1132420556421193728


----------



## Ham and Egger

Orange Cassidy is a God in the ring! :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mordecay said:


> I am sorry, but none of these guys should be in a world title match


Except MJF.


----------



## patpat

my god :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Mainboy said:


> Just watching AEW pre-show.
> 
> What's the best way to follow AEW in all platforms and the storylines?


Being the Elite YouTube


----------



## bloc

Yo I love this Orange Cassidy kid lol


----------



## patpat

jimmy havoc is pretty great


----------



## Y.2.J

Never seen Luchasaurus before...but he looks legit...goofy but he's a big fucking boy.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm surprised they started with this.

I'd be surprised if Sabian vs. Guevara can follow this.

And honestly watching this now I'd be shocked if MJF doesn't win.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Luchasaurus is LEGIT.

give him a mouthpiece


----------



## patpat

hangman won :lol


----------



## bradatar

Fuck that I’m mad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, I thought that was all set up for an MJF win at the end. Should have just stuck with my original pick, lol.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

How am I . supposed to take someone named Luchasauras seriously?


----------



## sbuch

The announcers blew that spot lol


----------



## Barty

Agreed. Luchasaurus looks legit. 

Fairly impressed so far.


----------



## Y.2.J

HANGMAN!

FUN MATCH.

MFJ IS A STAR OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Mango13

Fun match to start the show. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thank God Page won and not that geek MJF.


----------



## Mordecay

The member of the Elite won, I am shocked :eyeroll


----------



## birthday_massacre

sbuch said:


> Never seen Luchasourous or whatever and he looks legit lol


yeah he is pretty awesome.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Elite already booking themselves over. Clique 2.0


I'm joking.


Hopefully.


----------



## sbuch

Anyone else notice the ref's stripes?? A bit wider stripes than WWE


----------



## RKing85

If pro wrestling for the next 10 years didn't do the "guy on the outside of the ring comes back in when there is only one guy left" thing, that would be great. Every single rumble/battle royal in every promotion these days.

That was fine. Not as good as the All In Battle Royal.

I really think this gives away the Jericho/Omega result though. No way they are doing Page/Omega already.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Was so hyped for this show, but that was a poor start.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Luchasaurus should be with Kobra moon as manager. :mark


----------



## Alright_Mate

You knew they'd be the final two...wrong winner.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF should have won.


----------



## Trophies

Maybe I'm just used to Micheal Cole screaming at me, but these commentators seem so monotone. :lol


----------



## ellthom

Kinda guessed Hangman would win. I aint that bothered.

But that was a load of fun, you got so much in one match,m but I enjoyed all the goofs, I love when wrestling is self aware of it's goofiness


----------



## TalkingTheElite

Hey guys we're live talking about Double or Nothing on our new talk show on Twitch at www.twitch.tv/talkingtheelite! Come join our chatroom and discuss the show with us.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Luchasaurus > RAW

MJF should have won.


----------



## NXT Only

Damn kinda wish there was a surprise entrant there.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Ham and Egger said:


> Thank God Page won and not that geek MJF.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

jobber sloppy mess none of these look like main eventers or title worthy.


----------



## elo

Good fun, quite gimmicky considering the reward for winning it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Pros: The match was good silly and almost everyone got a chance to shine.

Cons: Didn't like the presentation of the match. Everyone got in so quickly and barely had an introduction.


----------



## Roxinius

Mordecay said:


> The member of the Elite won, I am shocked :eyeroll


Pretty sure it was always gonna be him in the title match had pac not dipped out it would have been winners of both matches for the title


----------



## TheLooseCanon

AEW: Less goofy gimmicks please.

Wrestling can be funny, but act like the wrestlers want to win. Taking breaks for comedy like slow kicks takes away from the 'sports' crap Cody was talking up.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RKing85 said:


> If pro wrestling for the next 10 years didn't do the "guy on the outside of the ring comes back in when there is only one guy left" thing, that would be great. Every single rumble/battle royal in every promotion these days.
> 
> That was fine. Not as good as the All In Battle Royal.
> 
> I really think this gives away the Jericho/Omega result though. No way they are doing Page/Omega already.


I was hoping AEW would do something different with battle royals and say no matter how you are tossed out, if you go over or under any rope you are eliminated


----------



## patpat

Erik is raging right now :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

If it . was WWE and someone like MJF had not won this match, marks would have already started their inaudible whining


----------



## Boldgerg

Trophies said:


> Maybe I'm just used to Micheal Cole screaming at me, but these commentators seem so monotone. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Marvez is fucking terrible. It'll be much better once JR comes out.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Didn’t love that battle royale but to be fair I dont know most of the wrestlers and that’s the best part of a battle royal is seeing guys you like appear.


----------



## bradatar

MJF deserved that win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J

That was really fun.
As soon as I saw Hangman as the joker I knew he'd win.
MFJ came off great as well.

Liked Janela, Luchasaurus and Spears as well.


----------



## RapShepard

That was a really fun match, I can see why folk like MJF he's on to something.


----------



## La Parka

Luchasaurus was robbed


----------



## Beatles123

Uo, the production is RAD


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> AEW: Less goofy gimmicks please.
> 
> Wrestling can be funny, but act like the wrestlers want to win. Taking breaks for comedy like slow kicks takes away from the 'sports' crap Cody was talking up.


Its good in moderation. As long as they dont do it too much. Like if someone is doing it to be cocky, I think its ok.


----------



## ElTerrible

They got it right. Gave the veterans some decent runs, but the four "Indy" guys that looked like future uppercarders (Page, MJF, Luchasaurus, Kiss) got the late rub. Others didn´t stand out much.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> Erik is raging right now :lol


Ill stand by what I said.

Page entering AND winning is shit booking and it's the same shit I would have complained at WWE for doing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ElTerrible said:


> They got it right. Gave the veterans some decent runs, but the four "Indy" guys that looked like future uppercarders (Page, MJF, Luchasaurus, Kiss) got the late rub. Others didn´t stand out much.


that Orange guy looked pretty good too


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I'm glad I'm watching this PPV for free. This is like a continuation of the nightmare MITB where Queen Lacey was robbed.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

So people are here telling me that this match was better than AJ vs Seth or Men's MITB (except the ending). People need to be a bit more reasonable and take off their green tinted glasses.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Hangman Page LOL


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Ill stand by what I said.
> 
> Page entering AND winning is shit booking and it's the same shit I would have complained at WWE for doing.


I agree tho, I will see what happens next
now I wonder what better match Dave meltzer was talking about tho


----------



## Mango13

Alicia wens3


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I saw parts of the Battle Royal and then lost my connection. Currently looking for other sites <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />

The ending was kinda ok though, but I now get what they see in MJF. Digging Janela and Luchasaurus too.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Fite seems pretty laggy? or it might just be me... :quite


----------



## birthday_massacre

Erik. said:


> Ill stand by what I said.
> 
> Page entering AND winning is shit booking and it's the same shit I would have complained at WWE for doing.


yeah its right up there with how Brock won at MITB.

Everyone pissed on that, they should be pissing on this. If Hangman never had his match cancelled someone else would have won this match. Whomever that was should have won this.


----------



## Chrome

Fun match. Camera angles need work though. Luchasaurus was impressive, keeping the spirit of LU alive. :mj2


----------



## bradatar

That booking is literally pandering to faces i hate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Oh god she really is Bayley 2.0


----------



## Cas Ras

I found the "surprise" of Hangman being the 21 lame. But at least Luchasaurus smashed Janela out  .


----------



## TD Stinger

People compare Kylie to Bayley.

If Bayley is childless dialed up to 10, Kylie is childness dialed up to 100.


OK, this Librarian shtick is already getting old.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Fucking hell, what a cringeworthy segment fpalm


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

what's this shushing contest. trash


----------



## TheLooseCanon

2 comedy segments back to back. ugh


----------



## King Gimp

fucking cringe


----------



## Boldgerg

Marvez and Excalibur are both bombing hard. Seem nervous.


----------



## MetalKiwi

404
Oops... this page does not exist.


That's on Fite currently...


----------



## Switchblade Club

What the fuck is this ?


----------



## Stellar

Well, I was holding out of buying DoN just to see the quality of this thing first and i'm impressed so far. Got to "Buy In" now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Vince prob laughing his ass off so far. The commentators lol


----------



## sbuch

THAT was the first segment?? Plus they all had mics on their shirts lol


----------



## Mango13

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Oh god she really is Bayley 2.0


That was legit the first thing that popped into my head. I'm like this chick is a knock off Bayley :beckylol


----------



## L.I.O.

Marvez is an awful commentator.


----------



## The3

Making fun of WWE Bayley??


----------



## Joe Goldberg

R-Truth is more entertaining than anyone in that match.


----------



## Barty

Mango13 said:


> That was legit the first thing that popped into my head. I'm like this chick is a knock off Bayley :beckylol


First thought exactly.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This sucks so far. MJF is the only guy ready for primetime.


----------



## TD Stinger

Excalibur is doing well. But the other guy....not quite feeling it yet. We might need a stronger personality at the booth to pair with Excalibur. But again, it's only been half an hour, lol.

The Cody/Dustin video package is really well done.


----------



## Erramayhem89

This is really bad


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Last thing I saw before my stream borked was the two librarians shooshing each other. :lmao


----------



## bradatar

Dustin better go over now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mango13 said:


> That was legit the first thing that popped into my head. I'm like this chick is a knock off Bayley :beckylol


When i first saw her, I was like did Baileys join AEW lol


----------



## Erik.

This video package is and always will be great.


----------



## EMGESP

Yeah, pretty much thought AEW was just parodying Bayley there.


----------



## I Love Angelina

Mainboy said:


> Just watching AEW pre-show.
> 
> What's the best way to follow AEW in all platforms and the storylines?


Register an account on Fite TV. Now, Buy the PPV.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is the pre show...Ross to be out soon.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Tbh if I were Vince, I wouldn't have been worried so far because this is the goofiest show I've ever seen so far. Up there with all those gimmick brawls in AE era


----------



## patpat

so far didn't like the result of their first match.


----------



## JoePanther

that Peter Avalon librarian segment was cringy as fuck...


----------



## AlphaBeta

Underwhelming start.

1.5/5 for an uneventful battle royal, and a really unfunny backstage skit.

I hope it gets a lot better.


----------



## Mango13

That video package was pretty dope.


----------



## Mox Girl

My Mum and I both thought the moment we saw Kylie Rae that she was like Bayley, lol. I'd never seen her before.


----------



## Chan Hung

I can't get into.the body language of Kylie. Kind of annoying and too fake.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m happy with Hangman win - puts the winner of the main event under doubt


----------



## Buster Baxter

So I basically just paid $50 for this and can't watch it. Definitely my last time touching bleacher report.


----------



## bradatar

This geek better get squashed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Jericho, Omega, and Cody are going to have to carry this company well to start, because I have a feeling this midcard and lowcard stuff is going to be rough.


----------



## MrThortan

Expectations were high. I like that there was some humorous moments and not taken too seriously. Announcers are meh, but they are not distracting me or making me cringe. I don't get the Librarian gimmick, but I think that is something the really wanted to go with. Not working for me. The BR was good entertainment.


----------



## RKing85

the entrance set is a mash up of the TNA Impact Zone entrance tubes with the Invasion PPV split ramp.


----------



## Y.2.J

You guys do understand this is the pre show right?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This sucks so far. MJF is the only guy ready for primetime.


If anybody was hoping to watch a wrestling show and not feel embarrassed like WWE's programming, this hasn't been a great start. Lame gimmicks, comedy pops, not taking wrestling serious. And flippy shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This is a geek match if I've ever seen one.


----------



## AlphaBeta

Another young guy doing a cocky gimmick. Boring.


----------



## Trophies

This dude with a panda on his head...


----------



## Chan Hung

The announcing so far is pretty shitty. Hopefully it picks up with JR


----------



## ellthom

I think this dude appeared in a fever dream once


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132427564671229952


----------



## EMGESP

So many geeks, so few stars.


----------



## Alright_Mate

From watching him in a pub in Leicester to this, go on Kip :mark


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is a geek match if I've ever seen one.


Geek looking for sure lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't recognise these guys at all, I know nothing :lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Buster Baxter said:


> So I basically just paid $50 for this and can't watch it. Definitely my last time touching bleacher report.


If a paid stream is that bad...no wonder the free streams is all but dead. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

The battle royal was good tho!


----------



## RKing85

Going with Guveara in this one just based on all his BTE time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Trophies said:


> This dude with a panda on his head...


I never thought I'd say this, but I'd rather see a dude shove pancakes in his tights than what has been shown so far.


----------



## .MCH

This is what people having been hyping up? lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If this pre-show is a sign of what's to come then WWE has nothing to worry about. What a deflating start.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks so far. MJF is the only guy ready for primetime.
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody was hoping to watch a wrestling show and not feel embarrassed like WWE's programming, this hasn't been a great start. Lame gimmicks, comedy pops, not taking wrestling serious. And flippy shit.
Click to expand...

I disagree...the rumble was good. This match seems bad. And the Kylie gestures are cringey as fuck.


----------



## Wrestling Dave

Looks like a shit indy show so far. Two vanilla midgets, production quality pretty low.


----------



## Chan Hung

Pyro and better announcing hopefully when the show starts.


----------



## Swan-San

I'm sorry, I was really looking forward to this but everything about this is awful so far. The commentary is bad, the ring doesn't look good. the backstage was cringe. The rumble was awful... smh


----------



## Erik.

I absolutely knew Attitude Era marks and people expecting WCW2.0 geeks weren't going to like the show.

:lol :lol :lol

And we aren't even an hour in

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If these 2 guys are the future of this company then they won't last a year on the air.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wrestling Dave said:


> Looks like a shit indy show so far. Two godly wrestlers, production quality pretty low.


Yeah this is a jobber match. The ppv better be good and I feel it will be.


----------



## EMGESP

Panda heads, get this crap out of here. Are they purposely trying to make themselves look like a joke?


----------



## birthday_massacre

The XL 2 said:


> Jericho, Omega, and Cody are going to have to carry this company well to start, because I have a feeling this midcard and lowcard stuff is going to be rough.


Nah, guys like MJF, Orange, Janela and Luchasaurus will do it just fine


----------



## patpat

glad they put all of that in the pre show.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm not a huge fan of the start of this show either, but they'll turn it around.


----------



## bradatar

Guys what is this? My wife just said is this just what the flipper people like?

I can’t believe I did this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Swan-San said:


> I'm sorry, I was really looking forward to this but everything about this is awful so far. The commentary is bad, the ring doesn't look good. the backstage was cringe. The rumble was awful... smh


It's called a pre show. If the main show is this shitty then yes I won't buy again. But I thought the rumble was good. Just me.


----------



## Stormbringer

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If this pre-show is a sign of what's to come then WWE has nothing to worry about. What a deflating start.


Never give "IT" away for free.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Guys it's a pre show. Have faith!!! Enjoy the show


----------



## Y.2.J

I knew this was going to happen lol.
People want something different than WWE but want WWE at the same time.

This is a pre show. These "geeks" are cruiser weights. One is a cruiserweight champ in Mexico. Obviously they're not the main event/AEW Champion material. Its a cruiserweight pre show match...geezeeeee


----------



## ElTerrible

The NXT roster seems to be working this thread overtime. I wonder whether Vince is in their ear shouting out comments. 0


----------



## EMGESP

As expected this is looking like nothing more than a glorified indy show. Just a bunch of jobbers and unknowns that nobody will care about except the most hardcore fan. Give me at least one big freaking surprise. Give me one legit star.


----------



## peowulf

I am huge fan of both the Rhodes boys, Kenny Omega and Chris Jericho. Also love SoCal Uncensored and the Lucha Underground guys. 
Don't care much about the Young Bucks or the Best Friends. No opinion about the women.

Currently watching the pre-show. I really hope this event goes well. I will check it when I get the chance.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Erik. said:


> I absolutely knew Attitude Era marks and people expecting WCW2.0 geeks weren't going to like the show.
> 
> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> And we aren't even an hour in
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


Everyone is jumping to conclusions :lol

But let's be honest...hasn't been a great start.

Hopefully once the legit PPV starts it gets better.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah this is a pre show. Im.not worried yet. Long as the main show delivers.


----------



## The XL 2

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah, guys like MJF, Orange, Janela and Luchasaurus will do it just fine


MJF is good. The rest? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> As expected this is looking like nothing more than a glorified indy show. Just a bunch of jobbers and unknowns that nobody will care about except the most hardcore fan. Give me at least one big freaking surprise. Give me one legit star.


I'm sure if you wait more than 45 minutes, you might get one.

You wankstain.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If this pre-show is a sign of what's to come then WWE has nothing to worry about. What a deflating start.


They are pandering to the mouth breathers who like ballet from guys that do dick flips and wear panda masks. 5 stars bro!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> Guys what is this? My wife just said is this just what the flipper people like?
> 
> I can’t believe I did this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is brutal man. This is what I imagine 205 live is like.


----------



## NXT Only

Will y’all stop overanalyzing every single detail.


----------



## Chan Hung

Normally boring chants would be now lol....the announcing sucks so far damn


----------



## Erik.

Switchblade Club said:


> Everyone is jumping to conclusions :lol
> 
> But let's be honest...hasn't been a great start.
> 
> Hopefully once the legit PPV starts it gets better.


It's a fucking pre-show :lol

I was expecting a gimmick battle royal and a match between two people I haven't heard of and that's what I am getting.


----------



## patpat

this match isn't horrible so far


----------



## 260825

*The atheistics are almost perfect, that & the commentary remind me of WCW.*


----------



## Mango13

Chan Hung said:


> the announcing sucks so far damn


Yup the announce team is god awful.


----------



## Loudness

WWE has currently the majority of people with star potential locked it. It's down the line when these people become free agents that the show will unveil its true potential. I'm very confident that the roster in one year is going to very different from what it looks like now. This is what WWE being the monopoly for so long has caused after all. If people were expecting guys with the look of Roman Reigns/Drew McIntyre or the in-ring prowess of Daniel Bryan/AJ Styles they've had obviously unrealistic expectations. It's a major budget PPV offering indy talent, that's all AEW can do for now.


----------



## Buster Baxter

lesenfanteribles said:


> If a paid stream is that bad...no wonder the free streams is all but dead. :lmao :lmao


 Not talking about stream quality. It literally will not let me watch the PPV. It's trying to charge me when I already paid for it. Yet my account history says I have no purchases, but 50 bucks was taking from my card... I am fucking livid right now.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

this match is obviously for the gay crowd that likes wrestling and twinks.


----------



## Y.2.J

EMGESP said:


> As expected this is looking like nothing more than a glorified indy show. Just a bunch of jobbers and unknowns that nobody will care about except the most hardcore fan. Give me at least one big freaking surprise. Give me one legit star.


It's a pre show.
A preshow.

This is a cruiserweight match.

One legit star? Omega & Jericho. There's two.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

So will anyone interrupt the World Championship title belt unveiling?


----------



## NXT Only

EMGESP said:


> As expected this is looking like nothing more than a glorified indy show. Just a bunch of jobbers and unknowns that nobody will care about except the most hardcore fan. Give me at least one big freaking surprise. Give me one legit star.


It’s this or push Tye Dillinger to the moon.


----------



## Mox Girl

Those librarian people were weird, lol. The entire segment was a bit cringey, especially Kylie Rae's facial expressions lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The XL 2 said:


> MJF is good. The rest? I'm not so sure.


Give them a few months on TV to develop their characters. I knew nothing about most of the people in the battle royal and all those guys stood out from the ones I was not familiar with.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> Guys what is this? My wife just said is this just what the flipper people like?
> 
> I can’t believe I did this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've never seen 1 205 Live, but fuck dude, at least that had Kenta.


----------



## Boldgerg

Someone drag Marvez off.

Worst commentator I've ever heard. Genuinely mean that.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is brutal man. This is what I imagine 205 live is like.


because this is their 205, the two guys In the ring are actually cruiserweight actually. I think one is even cruiserweight champion


----------



## EMGESP

TheLooseCanon said:


> They are pandering to the mouth breathers who like ballet from guys that do dick flips and wear panda masks. 5 stars bro!


Dave Meltzer is pleasuring himself to all these 5* matches. WORKRATE WORKRATE WORKRATE!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> So will anyone interrupt the World Championship title belt unveiling?


Jon Moxley or Jack Swagger is my guess.


----------



## Chan Hung

Buster Baxter said:


> lesenfanteribles said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a paid stream is that bad...no wonder the free streams is all but dead. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Not talking about stream quality. It literally will not let me watch the PPV. It's trying to charge me when I already paid for it. Yet my account history says I have no purchases, but 50 bucks was taking from my card... I am fucking livid right now.
Click to expand...

Refresh. It should work. I'm watching on br live


----------



## Barty

Impressive athletisism in this match. Don't know who either are although I expected that, but a solid preshow match.

Saving JR for the main show, clearly...which should be an improvement


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> They are pandering to the mouth breathers who like ballet from guys that do dick flips and wear panda masks. 5 stars bro!


I had confidence when I heard Tony and Cody say they were targeting lapsed wrestling fans.

As someone who has stopped and started watching wrestling several times I can say this is not bringing lapsed fans back. This is indie crap at its worst.


----------



## TD Stinger

That Suplex spot was awesome. Easy to screw up but they got all the way through it.


----------



## ellthom

human slinky


----------



## NXT Only

Oh shit that was crazy


----------



## Death Rider

God some of these people in thread come across as morons. It is the fucking pre-show what the fuck did you expect?


----------



## Chan Hung

Botches but oh well.


----------



## eisforpants

I enjoyed it...but I don’t ever expect anything except to be entertained. And so far I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

EMGESP said:


> As expected this is looking like nothing more than a glorified indy show. Just a bunch of jobbers and unknowns that nobody will care about except the most hardcore fan. Give me at least one big freaking surprise. Give me one legit star.


LOL

You do know that every star in wrestling when they first started was a nobody. Rock and Austin were both geeks before they got huge.

At least give them 6 months to a year before claiming this BS.


----------



## Mordecay

If the goal of the pre-show was to get a few last minute buys this isn't helping


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Wonder if we’ll see Jake Hager aka Jack Swagger.


----------



## Y.2.J

Jesus christ...that spot......


----------



## NXT Only

Sammy G. bringing it


----------



## EMGESP

This show in a nutshell.


----------



## Trophies

Tits in the front row.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> I absolutely knew Attitude Era marks and people expecting WCW2.0 geeks weren't going to like the show.
> 
> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> And we aren't even an hour in
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


they're all <100 posts. WWE propaganda agents.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay that cool was good


----------



## Beatles123

That was sick!


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match.

The finish of the 630 counter into the Burning Hammer was great.


----------



## patpat

ok this match was a pretty cool light heavyweight match


----------



## TheLooseCanon

EMGESP said:


> Dave Meltzer is pleasuring himself to all these 5* matches. WORKRATE WORKRATE WORKRATE!!!!


I love how the guy with the shades came in and pretended to softly kick Tommy Dreamer in a match to determine a world champ.

It was so great. 5 stars! Encore! Encore!


Seriously, people cheered and chanted holy shit at that. It's like wrestling has turned into sarcasm. 'We know it's shit bro, that's why we think it's awesome!'.


Vince Russo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2019 wrestling


----------



## Y.2.J

WOW I DIDN'T THINK KIP WOULD WIN AS SAMMY IS THE CHAMP.
NICE.


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Tits in the front row.


Yes nice


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't know either of those guys, but I wanted that Kip guy to win, so I'm happy :lol


----------



## Mordecay

So that guy uses Bianca's finisher?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Gotta love people picking apart every little detail of the pre show. By the way, that shooting star press was nuts,


----------



## rbl85

Guevarra is a future star


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Suddenly R-Truth being chased around the arena seems like a classic moment.


----------



## Erik.

Nice light heavweight match.

It's the only one on the show, so hopefully people will stop moaning..

or not.

:lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL
> 
> You do know that every star in wrestling when they first started was a nobody. Rock and Austin were both geeks before they got huge.
> 
> At least give them 6 months to a year before claiming this BS.


U gotta understand that he has been used to WWE's booking where they create 0 stars. So creating new stars is a new concept to him.


----------



## ellthom

I enjoyed that match


----------



## sbuch

Hopefully, when JR jumps on commentary, the flow will be better

Excited to see this thing kick off at 8! I hope they open with Cody/Dustin


----------



## patpat

that last spot was pretty crazy tho


----------



## 260825

*The guys in the ring are there for a reason, they're pretty damn clean. The moves they're doing are really strong & impactful. I don't know why people are shitting on it. Even Game of Thrones s1 is pretty "boring" & "slow" from the get go, & it's a steady build when we're introduced to a new world.*


----------



## Disputed

Im entertained so far


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kip wins :mark

As for some of the negative comments I kind of agree, WWE has potential stars but doesn't create any, AEW lacks stars and need more firepower.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was a really good JRs match


----------



## Chan Hung

Bawwww Gawwwwdddd


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132434039909101570
Oh and Sadie Gibbs is gonna be a star.


----------



## Trophies

Sadie Gibbs looks impressive in that video package.


----------



## Y.2.J

I thoroughly enjoyed the pre show. Good, fun, exciting stuff.

I'm expecting more jazz and heavy hitters on the main show though.


JRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85

yeah, Alex Mavez has a long ways to go on commentary but JR wouldn't be much better on any of the high paced flying matches. He could be very good in the Cody/Dustin match though, telling the story.

Excaliber is good on commentary, but he looks like he is pissing himself when he is actually on camera.


----------



## Swan-San

The commentator that isn't xcaliber.. forgot his name.. but he needs to be fired. he's so underwhelming


----------



## EMGESP

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I had confidence when I heard Tony and Cody say they were targeting lapsed wrestling fans.
> 
> As someone who has stopped and started watching wrestling several times I can say this is not bringing lapsed fans back. This is indie crap at its worst.


Yep, its an indy show with better production. Not enough to get lapsed fans interested. You need Stars.


----------



## Mango13

Jim Ross :mark: :mark: now maybe the commentary team will be tolerable to listen to


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh

This Sammy Guevara kid is pretty decent.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Boooooooommmeeerrr!


----------



## King Gimp

AYY JIM ROSS


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wrastlemondu said:


> *The guys in the ring are there for a reason, they're pretty damn clean. The moves they're doing are really strong & impactful. I don't know why people are shitting on it. Even Game of Thrones s1 is pretty "boring" & "slow" from the get go, & it's a steady build when we're introduced to a new world.*


Season 1 of GoT was GOAT. 

It was when they hit fast forward in the later seasons is when the content dropped.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

24/7>>>>DoN


----------



## Miguel De Juan

This is the preshow. You don't put on a mainevent matches on the preshow. lol


----------



## sbuch

There he is! Good Ol Jim Ross with the GOLDBERG entrance


----------



## patpat

Cody looking like a fucking star


----------



## KingofKings1524

I love Cody’s dog getting an ovation haha


----------



## epfou1

My thoughts on Preshow.

Battle Royale was too many gimmick wrestlers.

Out of the 21, I would keep Page, MJF, Luchasaurus, Shawn Spears, Private party (for tag team division) and Joey Janela (for Penelope Ford). The rest of them should be released.

Sammy G v Kip Sabian, was fine for a cruiseweight match. Although Sammy G gimmick sucks. Needs a new one.


----------



## Trophies

So they're going with a 3 man booth? Meh...


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

What have the Attitude Era or WCW got to do with not liking dreadful commentary, terrible, completely unfunny, cringy backstage segments, awful introductions that don't let you know who the wrestlers are, and the camera cutting away from a guy with no legs hitting a 619 (seriously, what the fuck!), amongst other things,?


----------



## Y.2.J

brandi fucking rhodes.

my goodness :mark


----------



## Lok

The voice of wrestling on route


----------



## Mango13

This commentator just called a pickup truck a fucking limousine


----------



## Mox Girl

Cody and Brandi's dog is cute :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Pharaoh got a bigger pop than Cody.

Make Pharaoh FOTC.


----------



## Mordecay

Brandi :bjpenn


----------



## sbuch

Theyre doing a live BTE opening!!!


----------



## Chrome

Preshow was alright, albeit not great. Hope the main show delivers.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

EMGESP said:


> Yep, its an indy show with better production. Not enough to get lapsed fans interested. You need Stars.


They have a star and MJF and just had him lose to a limping Adam Page.


----------



## King Gimp

uh oh comedy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I marked at this. no lie


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

so far


----------



## ElTerrible

This was a real nice match with some innovative moves. Sabian´s moves look crisp. 

So far I got six guys I think you can feature regularly.....

Page
Luchasaurus
MJF
Kiss
Sabian
Guevara

Janela looked like a bum after people hyped him up. From the clothes, to his physique to everything. 

Havoc had some good nasty tactics moves that suited his character, but I´m just not sure his physical presence can hold up as a long-term star. 

The former WWE guys were so much bigger than some of the other Indy guys.


----------



## Mox Girl

That dude was just trying to do his job haha :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

This song is catchy. :dance


----------



## sbuch

Cmon this is dope ... started watching BTE in 2016 away from home and now they're on PPV


----------



## Mango13

Brandi :banderas


----------



## Erik.

These guys made it.


----------



## EMGESP

Kill that theme song asap.


----------



## Swan-San

loool sorry this is going no where, they need writers. these guys can't write for shit. i'm sad. I really wanted this to work


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Someone give me the Omega thumbs up gif. 

That comedy was great. The rest, not so much.


----------



## Beatles123

A E DUB


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Another cartoon show.


----------



## 260825

*I'm really liking what i'm seeing so far, just the way it's produced I find really interesting. How they focus on the backstage area, even if some stuff is cringe it can be tuned or have its place. *


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I guess people forget that for a new company like AEW, they will have to go through a series of growing pains as they start this new venture. You just do not become a juggernaut on your very first show, pretty sure before WWE became big as it is now it was just like that too. I do not think there is a company out there that is 100% perfect from its first day of business.

Then again, in a time when short attention span and instant gratification is common place, I do not blame them for being dissatisfied by the show and turning their backs on the product before it even takes off the ground. The main show has not even started yet and there is this deflating talk already. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> 

I think they will do just fine and they simply need the time and lots of patience from the fans. This shit does not happen overnight.


----------



## DOTL

This is terrible! Where is Vince McMahon's creative genius? 

If this doesn't have horrible booking, and weird scripted promos, I'm leaving.


----------



## Mordecay

Miguel De Juan said:


> This is the preshow. You don't put on a mainevent matches on the preshow. lol


Yet they made the battle royal a n1 contenders match, implying that the match was important and it felt kinda goofy with a shitty result


----------



## Erik.

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

We need Vince Russo back in mainstream wrestling. I would take his worst booking over anything we get now.


----------



## Death Rider

That 20,000 joke :lmao


----------



## sbuch

Cody and Brandi are checking the time lmao "1 minute?" .. "2 minutes"


----------



## patpat

well the pre show wasn't absolutely blow away, but fine 
now the main show. switching to B/r


----------



## Mango13

That shot at WWE :beckylol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bryan and Vinny sighting lol


----------



## ellthom

"This is pro wrestling you round up" lol


----------



## NXT Only

OMG veiled shots at WWE lmao


----------



## King Gimp

MOTHER FUCKING VINNY IN THE CROWD


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lol


----------



## Y.2.J

LOL 20,000


----------



## EMGESP

Finally dudes with some charisma. Pretty funny.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL "this building only holds like 13,000 people" :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Bryan and Vinny cameo lol


----------



## KingofKings1524

“This is pro wrestling. You round up” haha


----------



## bradatar

Did Vince just get us why am I black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Saw Bryan and Vinny.

I think I saw Meltzer too:


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Omega and Cody look great. They both just have that star look. And Both are going to have work hard to carry this.


----------



## sbuch

Hahaha I knew they were going to go over


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone else's PPV feed just go black? Oh I guess this is the official start of the PPV. Not great timing, I guess.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

My ppv stopped


----------



## ElTerrible

birthday_massacre said:


> that Orange guy looked pretty good too


Yeah it was fun till he was eliminated like a chump. They missed a great opportunity there. 

Omega is clearly the biggest star so far.


----------



## RKing85

the fake attendance number bit got me to pop.

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Anybody's ppv come back yet?


----------



## Stormbringer

I bout shit myself when the screen went black!


----------



## patpat

the building only has 13000 people! :lol


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## Alright_Mate

MUTE


----------



## Erik.

HERE WE FUCKING GO.

:mark:


----------



## Barty

Fake attendance comment was funny. 

Cut to black to start was ridiculous


----------



## Mugging of Cena

This rendition of the anthem is not good. Woof.


----------



## 260825

TheLooseCanon said:


> Season 1 of GoT was GOAT.
> 
> It was when they hit fast forward in the later seasons is when the content dropped.


I really enjoy S1 retroactively, when I first began watching I didn't know of the world, the characters ect .. it wasn't until I was "into" the show was I hooked, if I were to just watch the first eps as it was, I wouldn't really know what was to come.


----------



## ellthom

what is it with you Americans and national anthems?


----------



## patpat

it HAS STARTED!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

can someone please link me via pm? my site crashed.


----------



## Barty

Oh, ouch. They're not even in sync


----------



## Mango13

Mugging of Cena said:


> This rendition of the anthem is not good. Woof.


It never is at any sporting event. I really wish they would just do away with the tradition all together.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ummm... I don't want to insult a kid, but this isn't good lol.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone else's PPV feed just go black? Oh I guess this is the official start of the PPV. Not great timing, I guess.


Mine went on full stop and I am not sure what to do next. Refreshing the feed kind of makes it worse. I think I will just watch this later if things do not get better.


----------



## Trophies

Not to be an asshole, but that kid can't sing. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow this is bad


----------



## American_Nightmare

I find it incredibly hard to believe they fit 20,000 people into that place.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Legit so happy for AEW. This is going to be good!


----------



## Stormbringer

What's with the inclusion shirt?


----------



## King Gimp

Fite tv working flawlessly. Let's go!


----------



## Mango13

It's good to hear Jim Ross' voice again


----------



## ellthom

Hearing JR's voice is like music to my ears...


----------



## Trophies

Good ole JR wens3


----------



## patpat

finally it starts!!


----------



## King Gimp

"grand awena" LOL


----------



## sbuch

Wow hearing JR open up this PPV .... just got chills...makes it feel so much more legit


----------



## TD Stinger

Spoiler: Potential Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132434874613157888


----------



## RKing85

I don't want to hear JR call the show really.....but having him welcome us to the show was a serious nostalgia kick.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd
:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd
:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd
:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd
:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TD Stinger said:


> Spoiler: Potential Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132434874613157888


Show saved?


----------



## Beatles123

SCUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Mox Girl

Hey look some people I recognise :lol


----------



## Mordecay

They didn't mentioned the Best Friends match :hmmm


----------



## EMGESP

I want them to hire Conrnette so he can bash all the flippy shit. "Oh what the god damn hell is with this flippy shit."


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TD Stinger said:


> Spoiler: Potential Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132434874613157888



Now I'M ALL IN!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## patpat

I feel like the pre show was some kind of experimental thing to throw in all the "wrestling 101 lol" things 
anyway let's start!


----------



## King Gimp

Alex Marvez needs to go. Ross and Excalibur sound good, though.


----------



## Paladine

AEW! Mods fix this site and give the wrestling fans their own section. Wwe is dying..

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbuch

Who are these jaborini's with JR


----------



## RKing85

for those of you have never seen these OWE guys before, you should probably go and grab a spare pair of underwear in advance.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> They didn't mentioned the Best Friends match :hmmm


They didn't mention the 6 Woman Tag either. I assume they'll still be on in filler spots on the show.


----------



## Stormbringer

Is that Tony Schavonie in the crowd?!


----------



## virus21

TheLooseCanon said:


> Now I'M ALL IN!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:





Spoiler: spoiler



Thats what Cross says every night


----------



## sbuch

Who are these jaborinis with JR


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

the fallen angel has actually fallen from grace


----------



## Sazer Ramon

I'm really excited to check this show out and give it a chance tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> Now I'M ALL IN!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


Oh I'm all UP!


----------



## Beatles123

S C UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## bradatar

Really gonna have a jobber match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbuch

Lol they went to the wrong tunnel


----------



## Mox Girl

So they have a 10 count instead of a 5 count to get out of the ring? Interesting.


----------



## ElTerrible

Is Christopher Daniels the most underrated wrestler of the last 10-15 years now that all his former TNA buddies made it to WWE?


----------



## RKing85

10 count to get out of the ring after making a tag.

Small thing but I like it.

I really want OEW to get the w here, but I think SCU going to win via shenanigans.


----------



## patpat

let's go! gonna be a good one!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

This is Takeover level show not WM.


----------



## ellthom

bradatar said:


> Really gonna have a jobber match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh, my sweet summer child...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Lacey Evans could save this show.


----------



## Boldgerg

The shitty red crowd lights suck. Makes you feel like you're watching Raw. Keep them white.


----------



## Mox Girl

Christopher Daniels has been wrestling for 28 years? Damn!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

How many years till Vince buys AEW?


----------



## Loudness

Christopher Daniels and Kazarian really present themselves as veterans. You can say whatever you want about TNA, but the brand created a lot of highly professional workers who feel big league. I'm obviously rooting for Team Daniels.


----------



## Stormbringer

Can you guys please stop with the WWE shit please.


----------



## Chan Hung

One small.thing I like is there is louder noise made when they hit the mat


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Kazarian and Daniels two GOATS


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This show is embarrassing so far


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> The shitty red crowd lights suck. Makes you feel like you're watching Raw. Keep them white.


May be just to fit the red that goes with the double or nothing logo


----------



## patpat

i am LOVING this match so far


----------



## Boldgerg

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> This show is embarrassing so far


The first match only just started you pathetic twat.


----------



## Mox Girl

This is actually is giving me a bit of WWE vibe, mainly cos it's not often you see a professional wrestling PPV that isn't WWE :shrug


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shitty red crowd lights suck. Makes you feel like you're watching Raw. Keep them white.
> 
> 
> 
> May be just to fit the red that goes with the double or nothing logo
Click to expand...

Looked much better during the entrances just being white. Literally looks like Raw with red.


----------



## The3

Stormbringer said:


> Can you guys please stop with the WWE shit please.


But Cody comments about the inflation of the attendance numbers for tonight show is shot at Vince (Wrestlemania Inflation of the attendance), AEW are the people going in at the WWE


----------



## Mordecay

Is it just me or there are like a lot of camera cuts?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Boldgerg said:


> The first match only just started you pathetic twat.


Pre show was embarrassing too. Name calling necessary?


----------



## epfou1

Who is the commentator banging on about China time differences. I mean who gives a shit. Terrible.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> This is actually is giving me a bit of WWE vibe, mainly cos it's not often you see a professional wrestling PPV that isn't WWE :shrug


it's due to the production lol


----------



## Britz94xD

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> This show is embarrassing so far


Bit more cringe than I expected tbh. Thought this was the cool show


----------



## RKing85

Cima's knee work is a thing of beauty. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Kevin Dunn working for AEW too? lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This and the match prior just make me realize how much I don't care about workrate.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pre show was crappy but nice start to the main show, AEW making tag team wrestling feel important and exciting.


----------



## patpat

damnn


----------



## 260825

*I'd like to hear what AEW is doing wrong so far? I'm not sure how fast they're meant to get to 100mph, as I said with Game of Thrones it wasn't until season 3 until people saw the greatness, it's not that it wasn't there before but you don't get to S3 right from the gate that gives it meaning & got people on board saying "yeah this is it". I'm not seeing anything wrong so far, it's pretty solid.*


----------



## Mox Girl

That guy on commentary is annoying, he's saying nonsensical things that are just making me "what?" :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

If it's tag team heavy show then its not something for me because i dont like it at all.


----------



## patpat

this match is good


----------



## EMGESP

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This and the match prior just make me realize how much I don't care about workrate.


What ever happened to ring psychology? Now its everyone wanting to get their "cool" shit in.


----------



## Stormbringer

The3 said:


> But Cody comments about the inflation of the attendance numbers for tonight show is shot at Vince (Wrestlemania Inflation of the attendance), AEW are the people going in at the WWE


Seeing the same copy/paste "This sucks" post every 4-7 posts is getting tiresome as fuck.


----------



## EMGESP

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey Evans could save this show.


Lacey Evans has more charisma than like 90% of the AEW roster and that isn't an exaggeration.


----------



## Stevieg786

Wish there was no mood lighting on the fans. Ffs.


----------



## Donnie

Alex is not good


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol JR talking about not wasting any movement on a show full of wasted movement.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Joe Goldberg said:


> If it's tag team heavy show then its not something for me because i dont like it at all.


Well you don't like anything :lol


----------



## Erik.

People need to understand that a wrestling company needs different styles across the show.

Some people love tag team wrestling and some people love work rate.. Why alienate that fanbase by NOT including it?

You want psychology? You're getting loads with Cody/Dustin.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

I can see Bullet Club or whatever they are called, overpushing themselves and winning every single belt in the promotion.


----------



## TD Stinger

This is basically my intro to all 3 OWE guys. And I'm impressed.


----------



## ellthom

EMGESP said:


> What ever happened to ring psychology? Now its everyone wanting to get their "cool" shit in.


I kind of agree with this at times, maybe they need to hire Bret Hart ;P


----------



## Joe Goldberg

EMGESP said:


> Lacey Evans has more charisma than like 90% of the AEW roster and that isn't an exaggeration.


R Truth has more charisma than anyone in AEW except Jericho.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

TD Stinger said:


> This is basically my intro to all 3 OWE guys. And I'm impressed.


Me too. These guys are awesome.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Wrastlemondu said:


> *I'd like to hear what AEW is doing wrong so far? I'm not sure how fast they're meant to get to 100mph, as I said with Game of Thrones it wasn't until season 3 until people saw the greatness, it's not that it wasn't there before but you don't get to S3 right from the gate that gives it meaning. I'm not seeing anything wrong so far, it's pretty solid.*


Well, apparently for the others, it is easier to hate than appreciate.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

EMGESP said:


> What ever happened to ring psychology? Now its everyone wanting to get their "cool" shit in.


I hate it man. I wanna see 2 guys beat the hell outta each other. I can't tell if I'm watching gymnastics or pro wrestling anymore. And that's not a knock on AEW. WWE has the same problem with too many overly long flippy matches.


----------



## Mordecay

Not looking good, already looking like WWE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132438480401965057


----------



## Mango13

TD Stinger said:


> This is basically my intro to all 3 OWE guys. And I'm impressed.


Same


----------



## Barty

TD Stinger said:


> This is basically my intro to all 3 OWE guys. And I'm impressed.


Same here. Very fluid, very impressive


----------



## Stormbringer

EMGESP said:


> What ever happened to ring psychology? Now its everyone wanting to get their "cool" shit in.


It's called a hot opener. Please stop this bait bullshit please.


----------



## Erik.

Its literally AEWs first show.

Of course everyone is going to want to get everything in. Most of you haven't seen ANY of these guys before. :lol :lol

The whole PPV is an introduction to the talent they have. Not necessarily what it's going to be in future.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Joe Goldberg said:


> I can see Bullet Club or whatever they are called, overpushing themselves and winning every single belt in the promotion.


Stop trolling this fucking thread every 5th post.


----------



## King Gimp

loving this


----------



## Mango13

I don't understand the hate this match is getting. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Mox Girl

This match is fun.


----------



## Death Rider

Guys just ignore the people who are just moaning for the sake of moaning. This match has been great so far.


----------



## Erik.

This is a great fucking opener.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is a great opener for the ppv! Old man Daniels can still go!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

EMGESP said:


> Lacey Evans has more charisma than like 90% of the AEW roster and that isn't an exaggeration.


She has more than the entire roster aside from Jericho and MJF.


----------



## 260825

*The commentary has the right voices, even JR is running about x2 fast as he usually does at his age. Everyone is playing their part pretty great tbh especially in-ring.

Maybe it's because the crowd is WWE-esque? where everyone is sitting politely instead of partying. The same affect with canned laughter where everyone has to be shouting & whooping to confirm if what you're seeing is good or not.*


----------



## EMGESP

Lacey Evans could literally get her sweaty handkerchief more over than all these ballet matches.


----------



## ElTerrible

Loudness said:


> Christopher Daniels and Kazarian really present themselves as veterans. You can say whatever you want about TNA, but the brand created a lot of highly professional workers who feel big league. I'm obviously rooting for Team Daniels.


True. I think you can tell from the crowd reactions who are the stars from ROH, TNA, BTE/New Japan, WWE and who are truly local indy federation players, who will have to build up their game and national fanbase.


----------



## RKing85

Good solid opener. Good start to this show.


----------



## Erik.

Fucking great opener.


----------



## Sugnid

Excellent opener!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Tbh just because R Truth acts like a goofball doesn't mean its a bad thing and if the AEW idiots act like goofballs doesn't mean its a good thing. Acting goofy is an art as well and not any jabroni can pull it off and be entertaining at the same point.


----------



## Mango13

Holy shit that was awesome haha


----------



## TD Stinger

Opener was exactly what it needed to be. Quickly paced, got to it's stuff, and didn't go too long to tire the crowd.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Push Daniels


----------



## Boldgerg

Great match.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Guys just ignore the people who are just moaning for the sake of moaning. This match has been great so far.


I have a feeling that these could be burner accounts. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

BTE members 2-0 so far :hmmm

Great match though, just curious


----------



## Erik.

Did what it needed to do. Got the crowd hot and showcased OWE.


----------



## Lok

That was a fun match


----------



## ellthom

Awesome opening match...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I really liked that match mucho.


----------



## Mox Girl

That was a cool match. You need a fast paced match like that to open the show on a energetic note, that did that perfectly.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Awesome match and I am digging OWE.


----------



## safc-scotty

Such a fun, 100 miles an hour opening match :mark:


----------



## Life010

That was a fucking great opener! Damn.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nothing wrong with that opener.

Hot fast paced action, all six guys looked great.

That was like watching the start of an NXT Takeover.


----------



## Disputed

Impressive opener, fast paced and crowd was into it


----------



## MetalKiwi

Great match. Perfect start to the PPV


----------



## Chrome

That was a great opener. Wasn't a boring spot during it at all.


----------



## Mango13

Allie :banderas


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

EMGESP said:


> Lacey Evans could literally get her sweaty handkerchief more over than all these ballet matches.


She could probably take them all in a real fight too.


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> BTE members 2-0 so far :hmmm
> 
> Great match though, just curious


Actually it is 2-1 cause Sammy is on BTE quite often too and has been part of a running sketch.


----------



## TD Stinger

Kylie Rae is gonna impress a lot of people here I feel. Not sure about Nyla or Britt though.


----------



## ElTerrible

lesenfanteribles said:


> I have a feeling that these could be burner accounts. :lmao :lmao


Probably Lars Sullivan working off his 100k fine. 

How old is Scorpio Sky? He´s probably going to break out into singles eventually. If he has named himself after 2 Cold, he got that right. Athletic as hell.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Damn, Allie. 

Jr: You’re good.


----------



## Erik.

Mox Girl said:


> That was a cool match. You need a fast paced match like that to open the show on a energetic note, that did that perfectly.


Great to see you giving AEW a chance!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

bobs


----------



## Mango13

Bayley 2.0 :beckylol


----------



## sbuch

Allie impact wow


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Good first match. Hope to see more of Strong Hearts, they were good.


----------



## ellthom

Oh I think I am gonna hate Kylie Rae lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Kylie is cute


----------



## Mordecay

No Pokemon song no buys


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Bayley needs to calm down.


----------



## RKing85

if it came out some day that the WWE only put the title on Bayley last weekend to try and get old Bayley back so Kylie wouldn't be the new Bayley, I would not be surprised one bit.

(I know I worded that funny. Hopefully you know what I mean)


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know any of these ladies, but I saw Kylie earlier and she just reminded me of Bayley.


----------



## epfou1

Nyla please crush Kylie.


----------



## Erik.

Britt Baker is Adam Coles girlfriend, right?


----------



## Soul_Body

Huh. So that's what a full arena of wrestling fans looks like.


----------



## Disputed

Nyla Rose has an aura about her, is she any good?


----------



## 260825

*I think what they might be missing is the commentary team on site down near ringside or near the ramp? they've very much covered the space around the ring to fit as many seats in. I think once it's there it'll complete the look, & put some bodies through the tables.*


----------



## Barty

So conditioned that this should be a piss break, and Kylie didn't change that on first/second impressions. This Nyla looks legit though


----------



## Mordecay

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Actually it is 2-1 cause Sammy is on BTE quite often too and has been part of a running sketch.


He is not on the intro song though


----------



## bloc

OK so we got Bayley, Nia Jax, and...


----------



## ellthom

Is she the one who fixed Cesaro's teeth when he knocked them out?


----------



## EMGESP

WTF is up with that Giant Gonzalez ugly ass costume?


----------



## RKing85

going with Britt Baker.

AEW would be smart to make Britt one of the biggest names in the company. Advertisers and sponsors will eat up the Gorgeous women wrestler who still works as a dentist between wrestling shows.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Britt Baker is Adam Coles girlfriend, right?


Girlfriend or fiance, yes.


----------



## Mox Girl

So we have librarians, we have a doctor, lol this is random :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Brandi is fine. Bah Gawd!


----------



## Mango13

Brandi inserting herself into the match :mark:


----------



## Trophies

The authority... :lol


----------



## bloc

HEEEEEEL TURNNNNNN


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Clique 2.0 inserting themselves in matches already


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> So we have librarians, we have a doctor, lol this is random :lol


She's an actual doctor though...well a dentist if you consider that a doctor lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Fuck off Brandi


----------



## Mox Girl

I possibly think that Kylie is even more over the top than Bayley ever has been :lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles

ElTerrible said:


> lesenfanteribles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that these could be burner accounts. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Lars Sullivan working off his 100k fine.
> 
> How old is Scorpio Sky? He´s probably going to break out into singles eventually. If he has named himself after 2 Cold, he got that right. Athletic as hell.
Click to expand...

Lars Sullivan working that overtime is hiLARiouS :lmao

Scorpios 36 but heck he could go as if hes 21.


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCK


----------



## ellthom

Awesome Kong, cool


----------



## Therapy

KONG!#@!#[email protected]#$


----------



## Trophies

Awesome Kong...wow


----------



## Disputed

OH SNAP AWESOME KONG


----------



## Geeee

There was a shoryuken on the preshow, a wrestler named T. Hawk in the first match and almost guaranteed to be a V-trigger in the main event. Perhaps the most street fighter references in one wrestling show


----------



## Stormbringer

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## TD Stinger

Awesome Kong, damn.

I have no idea if she can go like she used to, but it's a cool moment.


----------



## Mango13

Awesome Kong :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 260825

*Owh shit, I wasn't expecting Kharma. *


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh wow Awesome Kong!!!


----------



## Lok

The eruption for KONG!!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:mark


----------



## elo

K O N G


----------



## bradatar

Awesome Kong better win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

fuck


----------



## Erik.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

WWE marks getting worked by fucking BRANDI

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## RKing85

Awesome Kong!!!! I love it.

Of course anybody other than Brandi Rhodes in the match I would be happy with after being scared Brandi was going to join in.


----------



## EMGESP

Well thats at least something.


----------



## Beatles123

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Oh great the piece of shit who beat up a mother in front of her infant son...


----------



## Mordecay

Cool surprise I guess


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> He is not on the intro song though


So? He is still on BTE quite often and one of the main cast. Acting like he is not a BTE member is just false.


----------



## ElTerrible

That reaction tells you, who really started the women´s revolution: Kong and Kim.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Holy Fuck what a surprise


----------



## Boldgerg

Smackdown lighting now.


----------



## Britz94xD

Kylie Rae is what Bayley would look like if she didn't have her spirit broken over the last 4 years


----------



## Araragi

AWESOME KONG :mark

Nice swerve.


----------



## Stellar

Brandi probably wanted everyone to think that she was inserting herself in to this match, but instead...

Awesome Kong!?! WHAT??


----------



## The3

Where is the women belt thought? Why not show the fan what it look like


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The first picking up of business! :bahgawd


----------



## Chan Hung

Kong...fuckkk yesssss


----------



## EMGESP

The women are booked less geeky than the Men so far.


----------



## Swan-San

They need to stop with the mood lights, looks too much like WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

Black Cobra said:


> AWESOME KONG <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Nice swerve.


Amazing yesssss


----------



## ellthom

ElTerrible said:


> That reaction tells you, who really started the women´s revolution: Kong and Kim.


Both, their feud is still probably one of the greatest women's feuds in wrestling.


----------



## IronMan8

BulletClubFangirl said:


> can someone please link me via pm? my site crashed.


How did you go?

I'm still struggling...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I think I like this Bayley more. She shows her...........assets.


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> The women are booked less geeky than the Men so far.


This actually got me interested. Altho the last match was okay I liked it


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Overreaction from the marks here. I don't know what Kong has done for any promotion she was in. People are acting as if heyday Hulk Hogan or CM Punk appeared.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> I think I like this Bayley more. She shows her...........assets.


Me.too..this bayley shows ass


----------



## patpat

this match is good so far 
I love Kylie's selling!


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m loving JR’s commentary so far.


----------



## Erik.

Sweet fucking spinebuster.


----------



## AlphaBeta

Awesome Kong looks so old and broken down. She moves so slow. This is sad.


----------



## The XL 2

That girl Nyla looks like a dude


----------



## ElTerrible

That´s what you needed from Kylie Rae. Goofy geek underdog before the match, but when the bell rings, she´s all business and intense. And Awesome Kong ain´t the worst mountain to climb, when you are an underdog. That feud could be money.


----------



## Mango13

I liked seeing Allie out there but I don't know why they have her on commentary she is adding like nothing lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Kylie's character is a bit annoying but she's a good wrestler (Y)


----------



## L.I.O.

The XL 2 said:


> That girl Nyla looks like a dude


She is a dude.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

How many of the people today in the show are actually signed to AEW and how many are just freelancing?


----------



## MrThortan

The XL 2 said:


> That girl Nyla looks like a dude


You may be on to something there.....

Haha


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh

This Kylie Rae broad is a budget store version of Bayley. Nice to see AEW is already doing knockoffs.


----------



## NXT Only

Brandi worked a lot of haters there.


----------



## Stormbringer

The XL 2 said:


> That girl Nyla looks like a dude


I got news for you, buddy.


----------



## Therapy

KONG getting paid to sleep on the outside of the ring


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mango13 said:


> I liked seeing Allie out there but I don't know why they have her on commentary she is adding like nothing lol


She's so excited though, so she says, 5 times.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Transgenders shouldn't be allowed to wrestle in a women's match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hate the tower of doom spot.


----------



## L.I.O.

Allie dead ass bringing nothing to the table.


----------



## Mox Girl

Allie sounded like Renee Young just then :lol


----------



## Trophies

Allie has been listening to Renee announce, it seems.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mango13 said:


> I liked seeing Allie out there but I don't know why they have her on commentary she is adding like nothing lol


But wahmen are wrestling!


----------



## PresidentGasman

Whats the consenus on this show so far ? 4chan seems mixed and reddit is shitting on it, personally i think its pretty decent so far, i really liked the six man and awesome kong was a pretty good suprise.


----------



## RKing85

Formulaic multi person match (two in the ring, two out) but that's not a complaint. These women are working within their limitations which is a good thing.


----------



## Mango13

That was a weak super kick from Britt Baker


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm not saying this to be silly but I actually think Allie sounds way better than Renee on the microphone on the announcing team


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Sasha is bare annoying on Twitter right now.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kylie Rae has it, this girl is a brilliant performer.


----------



## Therapy

I like the effort, but the execution of some of this is potato punches and not taking hard bumps. It looks soft


----------



## Stellar

Tower of doom spot, can't have a show without it.

Pretty fun Womens match otherwise so far.


----------



## patpat

people said the Aja kong's fight got deleted , it was fake...


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is awesome I really like it and the last matches pretty good


----------



## L.I.O.

Joe Goldberg said:


> Sasha is bare annoying


Fixed that for you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

For now on, this da real Bayley.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking great match. 8/10 so far for me hahaha.


----------



## bradatar

I hate women’s wrestling but these girls make the WWE girls look like trash

That being said I hope Awesome Kong kills
Them all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L.I.O.

Listening to Allie's reactions makes me think I'm watching a porno.


----------



## EMGESP

The Women have been the highlight for me so far, but overall this ain't a good first impression. Its turning out exactly as I expected. Indy show with money behind it.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> For now on, this da real Bayley.


Yes I agree. Actually feels like it seriously


----------



## patpat

fucking Kylie being the goat she is!


----------



## RKing85

no!!!!!! The bow is gone!!!!

Right winner.


----------



## Mango13

This match has been way better then I expected it to be.


----------



## Therapy

Nice wrap up to the match...


----------



## L.I.O.

Always liked Britt. Glad she won.


----------



## Mox Girl

That was a good match. I was actually rooting for Kylie :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match.

Kong was a nice surprise. And in a 4 Way, she didn't have to do too much, probably because she can't. Nyla has some athleticism to her. Kylie to me looked the best. And Britt looked alright.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol she won with Cole's old finisher :lmao


----------



## Erik.

Never seen Kylie Rae before.

But damn, she was pretty good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ugh, Bayley should have won.


----------



## safc-scotty

Enjoying this since the start of the main show, good stuff so far.


----------



## bloc

Not liking the winner of this one


----------



## NXT Only

EMGESP said:


> The Women have been the highlight for me so far, but overall this ain't a good first impression. Its turning out exactly as I expected. Indy show with money behind it.


Good lord


----------



## Therapy

It's obvious KONG was brought in as headline click bait for tomorrow. She basically slept the entire match.. I mean it's fine, but I would've loved to have vintage KONG instead of an attraction


----------



## Erik.

A good introduction to the womens division though.


----------



## Mox Girl

Kong barely did anything in that match, was maybe a bit pointless having her there.


----------



## PresidentGasman

bloc said:


> Not liking the winner of this one


same i would of prefered awesome kong, decent match regardless.


----------



## MrThortan

I like women's wrestling and enjoyed that match. Kylie Rae seemed to stand out the most. There's room in pro wrestling for two annoyingly positive female wrestlers.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That match was good. Wanted Kylie to win but Britt is cool.


----------



## The3

Where is the women title????


----------



## Mango13

Jericho :mark:


----------



## Joe Goldberg

As usual what I expected from marks here. Every match is 'solid'. If it was WWE, people would have shat on it no matter what


----------



## bradatar

Best friends better be jobbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 260825

*What makes this an indy show plus & what do people expect AEW to be? What is it missing to make it not whatever makes it indy? 

I don't get it, it's a wrestling match it a nicely produced setting that I wish WWE would dial back to.

If it moved anyway the other direction it'd be a "WWE-Clone".*


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I like Kylie and Britt. :bird :bird


----------



## patpat

good match, Kylie has the charisma in the ring, great match!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Wrong winner again. Kylie's got charisma.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> A good introduction to the womens division though.


I'll have to give AEW props for this. The women looked great in that match.


----------



## Death Rider

Looks like that report of the matches being cancelled was fake news :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Hope AEW got these girls on contract lockdown, cause they look legit. 

Didn´t like Kylie Rae´s over the top antics before the match, but that girl makes it work with her in-ring performance.


----------



## Erik.

CHUCKING FUCKING T


----------



## PresidentGasman

I love how their not making the matches a slow-paced resthold and overselling fest like WWE. i wasnt sure at first but i think AEW may become my primary promotion if they keep it up.


----------



## bloc

Lucha Underground nostalgiaaaaaa


----------



## Mordecay

BTW, 4 matches so far, all of them have had superkicks and I expect this one to have them as well


----------



## Erik.

Jack Evans fucking takes me back, jesus :lol


----------



## EMGESP

Oh God, more geeks. People paid $50 for this, damn.


----------



## Mango13

TFW a tag team doesn't even break a combined weight of 400lbs lol


----------



## 260825

*I haven't got any interested in women's wrestling, & I'm already interested in the dentist & bayley 2.0 chick. I also liked the asian guys in the first match. They rub me the right way.*


----------



## Erik.

Jack Evans is fucking awesome though. Glad he gets this stage.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay okay I'm gonna admit at first I thought Kylie was a little cringy with her gesturing but it really goes with her character and she's good in the ring so I was really impressed by the women match


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Jacob Evans :mark push him!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Trent Baretta the ultimate WWE jobber is here.


----------



## Trophies

Mango13 said:


> TFW a tag team doesn't even break a combined weight of 400lbs lol


Get both of them a cheeseburger or something.


----------



## RKing85

whoever told Angelico that was good ring gear.....they lied to him.

Going with Best Friends to win this one.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Dude in the shirt looks like Highlighter Kane lmao.


----------



## NXT Only

Some of you weren’t gonna enjoy this no matter what


----------



## Chan Hung

Wrastlemondu said:


> *I haven't got any interested in women's wrestling, & I'm already interested in the dentist & bayley 2.0 chick. I also liked the asian guys in the first match. They rub me the right way.*


Me too the 4 way women match ruled


----------



## SparrowPrime

I'm enjoying the show!!! The pre show was what is was....a pre show!!! 

The fans are giving everyone an opportunity to show what they have to offer. We all know that this is the first opportunity for alot of these talents to be showcased like this. 

Everyone should give them the opportunity.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Well at least there was a good women's match.


----------



## bloc

Damn we got everyone in this match sporting neon yellow/green in some way lol


----------



## Disputed

Womens match was pretty good but I think they didn't do enough with Awesome Kong there


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jack Evans still wrestles like a complete twat I see fpalm


----------



## virus21

NXT Only said:


> Some of you weren’t gonna enjoy this no matter what


No kidding. Wants an alternative to WWE, but wants it to be like WWE.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

People actually paid 50 bucks for this shit? Better get a Tinder Gold so all of you could get a life and a girl.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This promotion has got a legit chance. I can't wait for the regular show to actually begin because that'll be the real test.


----------



## AlphaBeta

Jack Evans looks like a sex offender.


----------



## Erik.

Let them hug ffs


----------



## 260825

*One thing I never noticed or pay attention to is that AEW & WWE are left-right, & WCW was right to left, meaning the camera was facing different sides of the arena from where the ring walk is.*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man it's great seeing Angelico and Jack Evans again. Loved them both in Lucha Underground.

Love the best friends as well.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Undercard has been great so far, I have somewhat high expectations for Bucks-Lucha bros and Omega-Jericho but they have proven they can deliver so im not worried, i am curious about Hangman winning the battle royal and if their gonna make it a source of tension between Kenny and Page.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't know why they're making a big deal about 10 seconds after the tag. Angelico and Evans were in the ring together for about a minute.

5 or 10, it's a stupid rule that no one follows. I'd respect them more if they just got rid of it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

virus21 said:


> No kidding. Wants an alternative to WWE, but wants it to be like WWE.


Actually, so far, it's exactly like WWE.

The comedy, the flips, the Nia Jax vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs the chick who won match.


----------



## ellthom

If I was a cyclist, I would want that much neon on me


----------



## Mox Girl

Well you guys, I was illegally streaming the show cos I couldn't justify the price and the stream I was using got taken down and I can't find another so I guess I'm done 

If Mox debuts I'm gonna miss it, bah.


----------



## ElTerrible

I love the matching tag team outfits and that not every midcarder is wearing the same cheap black tights.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mordecay said:


> BTW, 4 matches so far, all of them have had superkicks and I expect this one to have them as well


Every wrestler in the world uses the superkick. All if them. It's like the DDT.


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Goldberg said:


> People actually paid 50 bucks for this shit? Better get a Tinder Gold so all of you could get a life and a girl.


Why are u here then? Lol <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## PresidentGasman

NXT Only said:


> Some of you weren’t gonna enjoy this no matter what


thats what happens when you only watch WWE, when i started watching NJPW i was skeptical too because Vince's presentation pulls you in HARD but after that you get used to other promotions


----------



## Kishido

So why was Page in the battle royal?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

So many vanilla midgets. Why does every wrestler want to flip and flop now?


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> Well you guys, I was illegally streaming the show cos I couldn't justify the price and the stream I was using got taken down and I can't find another so I guess I'm done <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> If Mox debuts I'm gonna miss it, bah.


Dont leave lol


----------



## RKing85

JR is still making mistakes, but I would say he is doing better tonight than any other broadcast he has done in the last 18 months.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I really wish they didn't go with a 3 man announce team. It's done to death in WWE and even NJPW does it most of the time.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

How many matches from this will get 7 stars?


----------



## virus21

PresidentGasman said:


> thats what happens when you only watch WWE, when i started watching NJPW i was skeptical too because Vince's presentation pulls you in HARD but after that you get used to other promotions


Never was a problem with me. Personally, I find WWE's current presentation to be bland and over produced, like most mainstream entertainment these days


----------



## EMGESP

TheLooseCanon said:


> Well at least there was a good women's match.


We aren't workrate marks, so we aren't allowed to criticize this show for pandering to flipper fans.


----------



## Mango13

Gotta be honest not really feeling this match.


----------



## bloc

Mox Girl said:


> Well you guys, I was illegally streaming the show cos I couldn't justify the price and the stream I was using got taken down and I can't find another so I guess I'm done
> 
> If Mox debuts I'm gonna miss it, bah.


Lmao same


----------



## The3

virus21 said:


> No kidding. Wants an alternative to WWE, but wants it to be like WWE.


You want to be like the way WWE is now or WWE Larger Than Life days?


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mox Girl said:


> Well you guys, I was illegally streaming the show cos I couldn't justify the price and the stream I was using got taken down and I can't find another so I guess I'm done
> 
> If Mox debuts I'm gonna miss it, bah.


same here, but i guess AEW is gonna be harder on streaming than WWE which is understandable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> So many vanilla midgets. Why does every wrestler want to flip and flop now?


don't forget the super kick


----------



## Donnie

Give me Jack vs mega


----------



## Disputed

TheLooseCanon said:


> Actually, so far, it's exactly like WWE.
> 
> The comedy, the flips, the Nia Jax vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs the chick who won match.


The pace has been way, way faster. Even the time between matches is basically nothing


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox Girl said:


> Well you guys, I was illegally streaming the show cos I couldn't justify the price and the stream I was using got taken down and I can't find another so I guess I'm done
> 
> If Mox debuts I'm gonna miss it, bah.


the stream u were using is back


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Still none of the match has been comparable to Men's MITB or Seth/AJ.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Jack wins or I riot.


----------



## RKing85

JR having to bring Alex into the conversation. Alex hadn't said a word in the previous 3 minutes.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Disputed said:


> The pace has been way, way faster. Even the time between matches is basically nothing


This, I don't watch WWE because its all about technical wrestling. i want flippy fast paced action, i dont get why people hate it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

NXT Only said:


> Some of you weren’t gonna enjoy this no matter what


It's not horrible, I think it's kinda NXT light so far. Take that how you want.


----------



## EMGESP

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> So many vanilla midgets. Why does every wrestler want to flip and flop now?


Because when you don't have natural charisma or can fake it well you have to rely on ballet to get yourself over, but the fact is you only get yourself over to a small percentage of wrestling fans. The casuals don't care about that crap.


----------



## Stinger Fan

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> So many vanilla midgets. Why does every wrestler want to flip and flop now?


Chuckie T and Trent are hardly flippy wrestlers


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TheLooseCanon said:


> Actually, so far, it's exactly like WWE.
> 
> The comedy, the flips, the Nia Jax vs *Charlotte* vs Bayley vs the chick who won match.


Nobody found the joke.....


----------



## Swan-San

The mat design is awful, the colour scheme looks so budget. Khan needs to be brutal and hire some other EVP's, these guys can't run the show. From what i've seen so far I can't imagine moxley or punk here, I hope they fix this shit.


----------



## Trophies

The ref selling the hug. :lol


----------



## ellthom

EMGESP said:


> We aren't workrate marks, so we aren't allowed to criticize this show for pandering to flipper fans.


I think flippy wrestling is fine, there's room for all types of wrestling on a show, something for everyone, why cater to one style?


----------



## 260825

*If this is the "baseline" for AEW, then I can see it becoming really great. Overtime it'll be tuned & refined, but this is a start that screams feedback & someone has done their homework.

I don't even really mind the mood lighting, I think it's because the ring itself is nice & colourless that it isn't over done. *


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm back in business lol :lol

Glad this match isn't over yet cos I love me some Trent Barretta


----------



## RKing85

Joe Goldberg said:


> Still none of the match has been comparable to Men's MITB or Seth/AJ.


None of them were suppose to.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This feels like WWE minus hot women and R-Truth.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

https://twitter.com/ryansatin/status/1132450806538559493

Do people take jokers like him seriously?


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match so far.

But I'm not letting this go, don't make a big deal about a "10 count" in a tag match if you're not going to enforce it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mox Girl said:


> Well you guys, I was illegally streaming the show cos I couldn't justify the price and the stream I was using got taken down and I can't find another so I guess I'm done
> 
> If Mox debuts I'm gonna miss it, bah.


Purchase legally.


----------



## Therapy

This is weird seeing real tag team wrestling


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Not gonna lie I'm a little lost just not knowing alot of the talent...but the production is for sure nice. Looking forward to the later matches.


----------



## Erik.

Crazy fucking Jack Evans


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mox Girl said:


> I'm back in business lol :lol
> 
> Glad this match isn't over yet cos I love me some Trent Barretta


I for one am also hoping for Mox, not expecting him but if he attacks Omega post-match i will mark out.


----------



## NXT Only

This ref is great lol


----------



## EMGESP

AEW clearly has the talent, but if this is what to expect going forward then Vince has nothing to worry about. He's actually probably laughing as we speak with HHH.


----------



## 260825

*The move that finished Sting, abet not like that.*


----------



## RKing85

not going to lie, I'm a little upset there is no office ringside that Angelico can run and jump off of.


----------



## sbuch

Swan-San said:


> The mat design is awful, the colour scheme looks so budget. Khan needs to be brutal and hire some other EVP's, these guys can't run the show. From what i've seen so far I can't imagine moxley or punk here, I hope they fix this shit.


Hate to say I agree but the ring design does look pretty bad and the stage screams early TNA


----------



## Trophies

This match is never gonna end. :lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Not gonna lie I'm a little lost just not knowing alot of the talent...but the production is for sure nice. Looking forward to the later matches.


this is me too, i dont recongize a lot of talent but you have to start somewhere, ive been impressed so far though.


----------



## Mox Girl

PresidentGasman said:


> I for one am also hoping for Mox, not expecting him but if he attacks Omega post-match i will mark out.


Yeah I'm not expecting him really either cos of his upcoming movie role, but it's still nice to dream


----------



## Joe Goldberg

AEW should sign Ryan Satin as something so he can stop pretending to be a fair journalist. Stop misleading people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This feels like WWE minus hot women and R-Truth.


This company needs Mox and Scarlett bad. But then again, the wannabe Clique might not want anyone more over than them.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Wow,, such a great match !!


----------



## 260825

Swan-San said:


> The mat design is awful, the colour scheme looks so budget. Khan needs to be brutal and hire some other EVP's, these guys can't run the show. From what i've seen so far I can't imagine moxley or punk here, I hope they fix this shit.


*
Don't touch that ring, less is more! We don't need coloured ropes & LCD lighting all around please Mr.Khan lol.*


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Is anyone in AEW even as good as Ali? Forget about big dogs like Roman, Seth, AJ, Bryan. So happy AJ stayed in WWE


----------



## Therapy

And there goes my second stream.. I haven't seen copyright enforcement this hardcore since UFC. I'm not paying $50 for an unproven federation. So on that note.. I'm out..


----------



## RKing85

very solid match. Good first hour.


----------



## Mango13

Wrastlemondu said:


> *
> Don't touch that ring, less is more! We don't need coloured ropes & LCD lighting all around please Mr.Khan lol.*


I don't understand the ring criticism. I think it looks fine


----------



## Mox Girl

My stream died so I missed the end of the match but Trent's team won so yay


----------



## TD Stinger

10 count BS aside, another fun match.

The undercard is doing it's job.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay the last half of this match was epic I think I'm getting the way aew is doing the matches they're doing it slow build and then they're progressing to do awesome it's cuz I'm so used to matches being fast like the WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuck we got an internet savy wrestling company. Damn streams.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The show is 3 for 3 so far. Good stuff.


----------



## Loudness

This match is getting the crowd really pumped


----------



## Chan Hung

I think the match was great. Not gonna lie


----------



## NXT Only

I wanna be as miserable as some of you, let me try

OMG the turnbuckles are so tacky


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Can the word "solid" be banned from this thread? Please.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

What I don't get is why Tony and Cody said they were after the lapsed wrestling fan. This is nothing at all like wrestling was a decade ago let alone beyond that.

Not even trying to be negative. I just don't see this bringing back old fans.


----------



## Mox Girl

Who were those guys? I don't know them.


----------



## Erik.

THE SUPER FUCKING SMASH BROS


----------



## RKing85

very solid match. Good first hour.

Super Smash Brothers!!!!!!! Not much of a reaction, but I am fucking pumped for them to be in AEW.


----------



## 260825

*GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY IT'S HIM!!*


----------



## ellthom

oh no it;s the putty men from power rangers


----------



## Mango13

LMAO the commentator didn't know who the team was in the ring when the lights came back up.


----------



## Mordecay

This is WWE lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Crowd chanting "Who Are You!"

I have a feeling they'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Stinger Fan

The worst reaction you could get ,fans chanting "who are you?"


----------



## ellthom

Mango13 said:


> LMAO the commentator didn't know who the team was in the ring when the lights came back up.


My one big complaint tonight is the commentary. JR has been great though.


----------



## Erik.

Super fucking Smash bros.


----------



## Trophies

"I know who these guys are...*googles real quick*...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Somebody better check on Jim Cornette after this is over.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who are you!?


----------



## EMGESP

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What I don't get is why Tony and Cody said they were after the lapsed wrestling fan. This is nothing at all like wrestling was a decade ago let alone beyond that.
> 
> Not even trying to be negative. I just don't see this bringing back old fans.


I honestly don't know who the hell they are trying to get with this show. Its been just workrate focused. So many dudes that blend into each other with the same styles. Nobody stands out.


----------



## Mox Girl

That was confusing lol.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Well that was random.


----------



## Taroostyles

Super smash bros in AEW is immense


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Tbh if they are asking for 50 bucks for this BS, then they are robbing people.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay that segment was cool now the pay-per-view is picking up and I'm going to have to stay that it's really really awesome so far


----------



## NXT Only

PPVs are always in ring focused for any promotion


----------



## TD Stinger

All Out back at the Sears Center, Chicago IL on August 31.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> This company needs Mox and Scarlett bad. But then again, the wannabe Clique might not want anyone more over than them.


They need more than that. They need Punk, Sasha, Wade Barrett, Ryback, Enzo, Big Cass, Mr. Kennedy and pay Scott Steiner to come out and bury the midgets physically and verbally.

The roster is bad.


----------



## EMGESP

No pop lol.


----------



## Erik.

"AEW just want to sign ex-WWE talent"

..

..

AEW proceeds to sign talent that made their name in independents.

"LoL wHo ArE tHeSe NoBoDiEs"


:lol :lol :lol

Fucking marks. And YOURE still watching.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mordecay said:


> This is WWE lol


No. It's a classic lights out, lights on. Go back and watch Lucha Underground, ECW or TNA. It's pro wrestling, plain and simple.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Taroostyles said:


> Super smash bros in AEW is immense


Not judging by the crowd reaction


----------



## Boldgerg

Marvez out.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Mango13 said:


> LMAO the commentator didn't know who the team was in the ring when the lights came back up.


They should fire that idiot. J.R. has actually been decent tonight. This guy on the other hand...


----------



## 260825

*Thing is, these wrestlers are a debut for many wrestling fans like myself, but even I can Understand that just because I don't know them yet, I don't expect them to be 18-0 Undertaker within 5 minutes. Everyone blends together because we don't know them, for many they already know these guys & what they can produce. So I'm deffo optimistic because they're pulling all the right strings.

I can literally tune into WWE as a non-fan & Seth Rollins, Ambrose & Reigns would all just be & look the same tbh. Daniel Bryan is some midget bum ect .. & we know how his story hit a high at WM. *


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> "AEW just want to sign ex-WWE talent"
> 
> ..
> 
> ..
> 
> AEW proceeds to sign talent that made their name in independents.
> 
> "LoL wHo ArE tHeSe NoBoDiEs"
> 
> 
> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Fucking marks. And YOURE still watching.



Didn't the crowd chant that?


----------



## Erik.

JOSHI TIME.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## ellthom

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What I don't get is why Tony and Cody said they were after the lapsed wrestling fan. This is nothing at all like wrestling was a decade ago let alone beyond that.
> 
> Not even trying to be negative. I just don't see this bringing back old fans.


You sound like my dad. He said the same thing about the attitude era and it killed his love of wrestling. 

Wrestling adapts. It happens every generation. Even the attitude era alienated alot of long term wrestling fans.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

There's nothing worse than a shit commentator. They ruin everything.


----------



## EMGESP

$50 people, they charged $50 for this geek fest.


----------



## RKing85

it is going to take some time for the crowd to warm up to these Joshi women, but I have a feeling the girls will get the crowd by the end of the match.


----------



## Mordecay

This is gonna be interesting, these are the less known people on the show with the exception of Aja Kong


----------



## MrThortan

I like that they are making tag matches seem important. Seems like they have just been concession time matches for too long. Used to love old rivalries between tagteams.

This is AEW first show and they haven't had tv to build their characters. Can't expect it to be a well oiled machine that had been humming along for decades. Of course they were going to hype their product to unrealistic expectations.

Have noticed that there hasn't been any huge muscular men with their three moves of doom yet.


----------



## Mango13

BulletClubFangirl said:


> There's nothing worse than a shit commentator. They ruin everything.


Minus JR I would actually prefer to listen to the RAW commentary team call this show


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They need more than that. They need Punk, Sasha, Wade Barrett, Ryback, Enzo, Big Cass, Mr. Kennedy and pay Scott Steiner to come out and bury the midgets physically and verbally.
> 
> The roster is bad.


This feels like I'm watching RAW. A dude literally buried a world title contender match by softly kicking Dreamer because it gets 'awesome' chants from sarcastic hipsters.


----------



## Death Rider

I mean if you guys are hating it this much you can just stop watching? Especially if you are streaming.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Erik. said:


> "AEW just want to sign ex-WWE talent"
> 
> ..
> 
> ..
> 
> AEW proceeds to sign talent that made their name in independents.
> 
> "LoL wHo ArE tHeSe NoBoDiEs"
> 
> 
> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Fucking marks. And YOURE still watching.


Well, that was a tough spot for that team to come in the way they did. It seemed like they were banking on people knowing who they were . It happens, not everything they do will have a massive reaction


----------



## patpat

my god thanks I don't read the comments, shit is great so far I don't understand what people are saying here!


----------



## TD Stinger

Saving the 3 big matches for last I see.

I wonder when we get the title presentation.


----------



## Kabraxal

Really enjoying this show so far. The in ring product is solid, which is a great foundation, and the stories will come over time for the undercard. No idea who the attackers post match were, but I’m interested to see wheee it goes. 

Ross sounds off though. The other two are carrying him. I love the ring and stage though. Music will take a while to see if it’s good or not.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Chick with the sword seems interesting.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

EMGESP said:


> $50 people, they charged $50 for this geek fest.


That's a daylight robbery tbh. I would never pay for a shit like that even a single penny and people are paying 50 bucks for this.


----------



## Beatles123

Joshi time!


----------



## safc-scotty

Another good match (would've prefered Evans/Angelico to win) and liked the post match angle. Never seen those 2 before but that finisher looked great. The talent on the main show have looked so much better than those on the pre-show (excluding 4/5), which you would expect tbf. Looks like they've got a good talent base to work with, just feels like they'll maybe be 1-2 top guys short.


----------



## Mango13

Jesus Christ her music is awful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> I mean if you guys are hating it this much you can just stop watching? Especially if you are streaming.


I think people want it to be good. They don't like WWE, and when they see comedy and flips with panda heads, don't seem to be different at all.


----------



## Erik.

Stinger Fan said:


> Well, that was a tough spot for that team to come in the way they did. It seemed like they were banking on people knowing who they were . It happens, not everything they do will have a massive reaction


I was talking about the 90s era dorks in this thread wondering who everyone is because they came into this PPV expecting DA ATTITOOD ERA AND MONDAY NIGHT WARS to come back :lol

I'm sure the audience know who Super Smash Bros are - I mean WWE certainly do, they tried to sign them.

I think the crowd were chanting "Who are you" at all the guys in the green masks that no one knows.


----------



## SPCDRI

EMGESP said:


> $50 people, they charged $50 for this geek fest.


Lets not act like WWE didn't charge 50 bucks twice a month for a lot of product that belonged flushed down a toilet for about, oh, 10 years.


----------



## King Gimp

:lol


----------



## ellthom

oh my god, I am in love with Yuka lol


----------



## Trophies

These are quite the entrances. :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Hope sword girl decapitates mustache girl


----------



## Death Rider

TheLooseCanon said:


> I think people want it to be good. They don't like WWE, and when they see comedy and flips with panda heads, don't seem to be different at all.


Not going to lie but reading certain people's posts who have been moaning and moaning and moaning and moaning it really don't seem that way. If people hate it that much just turn it off lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know any of these ladies, but I have heard of Aja Kong.


----------



## Chan Hung

The first Japanese girl is hot as fuck


----------



## 260825

*I don't watch international wrestling & AEW is basically the "best around the world", so it's good you can get a good buffet sample in one show.

Reminds me of how WCW gave cruiserweights chances, seeing Luchas ect ..*


----------



## Joe Goldberg

People who here are crushing on Asian girls don't know how annoying they can get but not surprised at all because marks never get out of their basements and know nothing about the real world.


----------



## EMGESP

This is basically a $50 205 live PPV. They should have charged way less and I think people would have had their expectations in check. If I wanted to watch indy matches of wrestlers lacking charisma I'd just go on youtube.


----------



## Mango13

Wait did they just refer to her as "The Big Egg" That's her nickname? :beckylol


----------



## Erik.

Again, this is a PPV showcase that will be showcasing a variety of talent they have.

Not the finished article. Unlikely to even be what their future events look like.

It's a PPV that hasn't had ANY television to build storylines and feuds, especially in the case of this Joshi match or the tag matches we've seen. 

The point of this match is to highlight Joshi to an American audience. Simple as that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

If any of the other ladies need a sword to combat sword girl, I will lend you mine.


----------



## Taroostyles

Stinger Fan said:


> Not judging by the crowd reaction


Just because you dont know who they are or aren't familiar with them doesn't mean it isn't good.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> I think people want it to be good. They don't like WWE, and when they see comedy and flips with panda heads, don't seem to be different at all.


This. I was very positive about AEW for months and went in with an open mind. What we're getting is no different than your average WWE show. Workrate and flips. Midgets everywhere. The only guy with mic skills losing. 

This is a bad first impression.


----------



## Mango13

The chick in the two tone pink outfit can get it.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Erik. said:


> I was talking about the 90s era dorks in this thread wondering who everyone is because they came into this PPV expecting DA ATTITOOD ERA AND MONDAY NIGHT WARS to come back :lol
> 
> I'm sure the audience know who Super Smash Bros are - I mean WWE certainly do, they tried to sign them.
> 
> I think the crowd were chanting "Who are you" at all the guys in the green masks that no one knows.


Fair enough. Not sure about that last part though, they had virtually no reaction when they were revealed.


----------



## patpat

I LOVE YUKAAAA 

people are closed minded to anything different at this point lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Too many Kongs.


----------



## EMGESP

I didn't want to dislike this PPV. I want the WWE to have legit compeition, but if this is the best they have to offer than WWE has nothing to worry about. Its unfortunate really because AEW has the money behind them.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Normally a PPV should be mostly non-stop wrestling but since this is AEW's first show and there's isn't much build for a lot of these matches I think there should be more surprises and stories playing out in between matches.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok never mind, the other stream I was using is gone as well. AEW being serious about taking down streams. Ah well, I had fun while it lasted. If Mox debuts, somebody link me a video :lol

EDIT: Found another but who knows how long it'll be up for haha.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

EMGESP said:


> This is basically a $50 205 live PPV. They should have charged way less and I think people would have had their expectations in check. If I wanted to watch indy matches of wrestlers lacking charisma I'd just go on youtube.


Tbh backyard wrestling is better than this shit. I don't see any difference actually. 10000s of false finishes and flip flops.


----------



## Cult03

patpat said:


> I LOVE YUKAAAA
> 
> people are closed minded to anything different at this point lol


"Different".. lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If TNA was as organized as this company with the money and network that AEW has they could have taken down WWE with the roster they had circa 08-11.

AEW just doesn't have the roster.


----------



## Taroostyles

This show has been very good a few hiccups aside, do not let these numbskulls with their "where's the STARS?" nonsense tell you otherwise.


----------



## ellthom

Joe Goldberg said:


> People who here are crushing on Asian girls don't know how annoying they can get but not surprised at all because marks never get out of their basements and know nothing about the real world.


Funny because my girlfriend is Asian (Chinese specifically) and she isn't annoying at all. To be honest I think I annoy her.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Taroostyles said:


> Just because you dont know who they are or aren't familiar with them doesn't mean it isn't good.


Sure, I never said that they weren't good. But judging by the fan reaction, I woudln't call their signing "immense" or big by any means. They could turn out to be good, and I hope they do but, lets not get ahead of ourselves. This is a crowd that's supposed to know who they were, and they didn't.


----------



## Erik.

Cult03 said:


> "Different".. lol


Yeah.

This is very similar to the Joshi match that Money in the Bank just had.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Excalibur and JR, maybe my commentary dream team.


----------



## Buhalovski

The first half and hour is nothing must see for me to be honest. Lets see the rest.


----------



## Paladine

Enjoyed all the matches so far. Crowd is hyped. Love it

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is fucking epic!


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mox Girl said:


> Ok never mind, the other stream I was using is gone as well. AEW being serious about taking down streams. Ah well, I had fun while it lasted. If Mox debuts, somebody link me a video :lol
> 
> EDIT: Found another but who knows how long it'll be up for haha.


yeah i have a stream (obviously cant give it to anyone since against rules) but if this gets taken down im done for the night, have to give it to Cody for hiring good online Ninjas, i can pirate every WWE PPV no problem but AEW has outdone them in that department as well.


----------



## Trophies

Can the chick in the two piece red get in the match tho? :book


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mango13 said:


> The chick in the two tone pink outfit can get it.


word.


----------



## ElTerrible

Aja walks like a broken woman, hardly a surprise when you have been in WWE 25 years ago. Correction WWF.


----------



## Boldgerg

DGenerationMC said:


> Excalibur and JR, maybe my commentary dream team.


Shame you've got the worlds most boring voice in Marvez ruining it.


----------



## Taroostyles

Stinger Fan said:


> Sure, I never said that they weren't good. But judging by the fan reaction, I woudln't call their signing "immense" or big by any means. They could turn out to be good, and I hope they do but, lets not get ahead of ourselves. This is a crowd that's supposed to know who they were, and they didn't.


So I'm suppose to base my opinion and feeling about something on how someone else reacted to it? Total nonsense.


----------



## TD Stinger

Piledriver was sick.

But the spot where they were holding each other back in the corner would have been effective had they actually been trying to break through before the pin.


----------



## Ace

These Japanese women put most of the American women to shame.

Becky and Charlotte GOATs lmfao.


----------



## Chan Hung

You critics do know right that these are new faces that eventually should get more known that's the whole point


----------



## 260825

*In-ring has been excellence. 

Now isn't the time for long drawn out Michaels v Undertaker journey type matches. It's showcasing the talent & they want to get what they can in. Don't expect this week-in, week-out. I appreciate just how clean it is in execution.

As for the commentary, I haven't really noticed it, which probably means they're doing their job as background noise because I only really notice BAD commentary e.g. Renee. JR sounds quite active too, which I'm glad for since he's slowed down over the years.*


----------



## Kabraxal

Man... batting a thousand so far. Really can’t wait til they can build more stories to compliment the wrestling. This is great.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Taroostyles said:


> So I'm suppose to base my opinion and feeling about something on how someone else reacted to it? Total nonsense.


You seem to have a bad habit of misinterpreting what people say because that's clearly not what I said :lol


----------



## Soul_Body

Joyless fucks in this thread. This has been a damn good show.


----------



## li/<o

EMGESP said:


> This is basically a $50 205 live PPV. They should have charged way less and I think people would have had their expectations in check. If I wanted to watch indy matches of wrestlers lacking charisma I'd just go on youtube.


Almost half way of the PPV (I believe it ends 8:00 p.m. pacific time). I havent really been wowed. Nice to hear JRs voice. I honestly agree with you this should of been priced $29.99 for their first PPV $50 is a little to much if you ask me.


----------



## safc-scotty

Erik. said:


> Again, this is a PPV showcase that will be showcasing a variety of talent they have.
> 
> Not the finished article. Unlikely to even be what their future events look like.
> 
> It's a PPV that hasn't had ANY television to build storylines and feuds, especially in the case of this Joshi match or the tag matches we've seen.
> 
> The point of this match is to highlight Joshi to an American audience. Simple as that.


What, you mean people should use a bit of common sense instead of watching 1 hour (which has actually been really fun) and complaining that everything isn't exactly how they want a wrestling show to be? 

No but seriously, half of the people complaining about the show will be people who never actually wanted to give it a chance in the first place.


----------



## SPCDRI

I don't really watch independent wrestling, haven't in years, I like how different and colorful it is right off the bat. And for all the people saying flips, to my mind I'm seeing some pretty cool moves that WWE wouldn't dare do because they're all outlawed and pooh-pooh'd. It makes me realize why I thought guy in black clothing slowly fighting another guy in black clothing was so boring. I'm fed up with that. Gimme day-glo goofiness.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Oldertaker vs Oldberg will turn more heads than this whole show and will make a lot more money as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

Those two little Japanese petites are amazingly hot LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Taroostyles said:


> This show has been very good a few hiccups aside, do not let these numbskulls with their "where's the STARS?" nonsense tell you otherwise.



I just want people here to realize there are those people, but there is also huge supporters of someone kicking WWE's ass in here that are critical about the product, not the stars.

Anybody saying this is 'different' from WWE in terms of product is kidding so far.


----------



## Upstart474

Does anyone have links?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

CIMA, T-Hawk & El Lindaman shined like the stars they are, which is all well & good (Y)
Also, the posts in this thread from people who complain so hard about "wanting a WWE alternative," only to bitch about seeing guys they're not familiar with, seeing matches that are commonplace in a lot of non-WWE wrestling promotions & talking about bringing in dudes like "Enzo, Kennedy, Ryback to bury the indie geeks" are absolutely hilarious.

I'm not the biggest AEW stan in the world, but this was never gonna be like the Attitude Era or fucking WCW. Don't get mad at something that All Elite was never gonna be.


----------



## Chan Hung

Soul_Body said:


> Joyless fucks in this thread. This has been a damn good show.


It's been great it's because the guys complaining are either lying about seeing the stream or just trying to hate they know it's good they're marking out in their pants


----------



## I Love Angelina

Shit. RIHO makes me so horny.... anyway she is awesome... RIHO for first women's champ


----------



## TD Stinger

And apparently the ref is deaf.

Crowd is great for this spot.


----------



## Taroostyles

Stinger Fan said:


> You seem to have a bad habit of misinterpreting what people say because that's clearly not what I said :lol


Sure it is. I said something was immense and you said it wasn't cause the crowd didnt go crazy for it. Exactly what you said.


----------



## PresidentGasman

AEW has earnt my attention tonight for sure, ill be watching on TNT once that starts.


----------



## RKing85

making this ref look like an idiot with the 30 second plunder spot in the middle of the ring.


----------



## LizaG

Horrible Wi-Fi issues so haven't managed a full match so far.

The little snippets I've seen has been awesome!


----------



## ellthom

lol at that head shot xD


----------



## 260825

*HEAD SHOT! TAKE THAT VINCE!

(yea yea concussions ect ..) *


----------



## Mox Girl

I've seen maybe like 3 or 4 mins of this match but what I have seen was good :lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

I like how the ring ropes and mat look i hope its a regular thing.


----------



## SPCDRI

Joe Goldberg said:


> Oldertaker vs Oldberg will turn more heads than this whole show and will make a lot more money as well.


Every pop culture act in the world makes money out the ass, that doesn't mean its the best. You can knock yourself out with the dinosaurs that can't work. It would be one thing if they could still go like Daniels and Jericho, but the WWE "legends" can hardly even walk these days.


----------



## EMGESP

We all knew AEW was going to have high quality wrestling matches, but it means nothing without interesting characters and storylines. The only real match that has something going for it is Cody and Dustin because they built a storyline to the match. 

Yeah, people will say this PPV is just to showcase the talent, but again proving your wrestlers can have great matches is simply not enough, and you don't charge people $50 for what is nothing more than a glorifed indy jerk fest. They needed more surprises. They need that big surprise to get people to continue to give a crap. 

What do you think your average wrestling fan will take away from this show? A bunch of unknowns who all basically look and wrestle the same.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mox Girl said:


> I've seen maybe like 3 or 4 mins of this match but what I have seen was good :lol


thats for sure, the undercard alone has been better than all of money in the bank.


----------



## Mango13

This match has been great, and Riho :banderas


----------



## RKing85

fire the ring bell guy!


----------



## Trophies

Botch :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, somebody fucked up there, lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

haha WWE botch. Just like WWE


----------



## ellthom

that as very obviously a 2 count 

Fire that timekeeper


----------



## Joe Goldberg

So not a long ago, people were blaming WWE for Ashley's death saying that dangerous bumps and headshots can lead to serious complications in health of the wrestlers, yet they are enjoying headshots over here.


----------



## Kabraxal

Ring bell fucked up! Nice move by the ref to salvage it though.


----------



## SPCDRI

EMGESP said:


> We all knew AEW was going to have high quality wrestling matches, but it means nothing without interesting characters and storylines. The only real match that has something going for it is Cody and Dustin because they built a storyline to the match.
> 
> Yeah, people will say this PPV is just to showcase the talent, but again proving your wrestlers can have great matches is simply not enough, and you don't charge people $50 for an indy jerk fest. They needed more surprises. They need that big surprise to get people to continue to give a crap.
> 
> What do you think your average wrestling fan will take away from this show? A bunch of unknowns who all basically look and wrestle the same.


Its the promotion's first ever mainstream event to a mass audience. You can't expect there to be all this build. They just started. If the build still sucks a few months from now, then there is legitimate beef.


----------



## Barty

Chan Hung said:


> Those two little Japanese petites are amazingly hot LOL


Not much of a fan of Asian women, usually.... But Hikaru Shida is hot


----------



## Ace

Excellent match ****


----------



## PresidentGasman

im not a fan of joshi wrestling but what ive seen of this match was good.


----------



## NXT Only

What a fucking match


----------



## MrThortan

I loved every second of that joshi match.


----------



## Disputed

yeah that match couldve been better


----------



## Erik.

Not too familiar with Joshi, seen bits here and there.

Again, another nice introduction to the American audience much like the OWE guys.

Really enjoyable.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

So was that the ref's fault or what?


----------



## PresidentGasman

the one in white looks like Kairi a little.


----------



## Mordecay

Fun match, these women were better than the women in the 4 way imo


----------



## RKing85

like I predicted, it took the crowd 2/3 of the match to get invested, but they got them by the end. Another solid match.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

TD Stinger said:


> This is basically my intro to all 3 OWE guys. And I'm impressed.


Those three guys are fucking awesome. They've been putting on some world-class matches in Dragon Gate, DDT, W-1 & OWE. 

I'd highly recommend checking some more of their stuff out, they're amazing.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

SPCDRI said:


> Every pop culture act in the world makes money out the ass, that doesn't mean its the best. You can knock yourself out with the dinosaurs that can't work. It would be one thing if they could still go like Daniels and Jericho, but the WWE "legends" can hardly even walk these days.



Yeah and idiots like Billy Gunn and Goldust are much better than both of them.


----------



## ElTerrible

The red headed chick got more of a crowd reaction for her Shinsuke antics than Shinsuke every did. LOL.


----------



## Soul_Body

Upstart474 said:


> Does anyone have links?


I got you man.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Me likey!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Good match. Girl in red trunks is hot as fuck.


----------



## 260825

*The way that went down, I'm sure the 2 count was a work.*


----------



## MetalKiwi

Another great match! A++++


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mordecay said:


> Fun match, these women were better than the women in the 4 way imo


eh id disagree, i think this match was the worst (to be fair streams were getting closed left and right) but even the worst match has been good.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well we've just seen the botch of the year so far :lol


----------



## EMGESP

I hate Shawn Michaels for getting that Super Kick over, now everyone is abusing that move.


----------



## Mango13

Commentary botch :beckylol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

PresidentGasman said:


> the one in white looks like Kairi a little.


Dont all of them look the same?


----------



## ellthom

BulletClubFangirl said:


> So was that the ref's fault or what?


Time keepers fault.. very obvious it was a 2 count but the timekeeper rung the bell anyway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

4/4 on matches so far. Japanese women wrestlers are ichiban.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

How do you ring the bell prematurely? You have one fucking job. Retard.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Cody wins here, Dustin is probably wrestling a one-off here.


----------



## Erik.

JR is absolutely useless


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Hell J.R. called many of Dusty Sr's classic matches


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Botch GALORE It is.


----------



## Chrome

Really good match, but man it was long lol. AEW gotta get better at time management.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Joe Goldberg said:


> Dont all of them look the same?


that was extremely racist dude.


----------



## Barty

"I'm not sure where we are here" lolololol. JR, being honest


----------



## Stormbringer

Joe Goldberg said:


> So not a long ago, people were blaming WWE for Ashley's death saying that dangerous bumps and headshots can lead to serious complications in health of the wrestlers, yet they are enjoying headshots over here.


Yeah it had nothing to do with WWE letting her get brutally raped and silenced her from reporting it. Please stop posting shit on this site.


----------



## SPCDRI

Joe Goldberg said:


> Yeah and idiots like Billy Gunn and Goldust are much better than both of them.


I liked Goldust better than Goldberg, so sue me. Are you just here to just trash this without even giving it a chance?


----------



## Taroostyles

Every match so far has been good to great and this feels very different than a WWE show. So far so good.


----------



## 260825

*I think what we need to do is try & distinguish what AEW is meant to be.

It's either the same as WWE or it's 'Indy', where's the line drawn that it's not either but a magical entity when the only focus of this PPV is actual in-ring wrestling? I don't know how they break the limits of wrestling in a wrestling match to be anything but wrestling.*


----------



## reamstyles

May it wwe or aew, if there is a real womens revolution, it should be the joshi's spearheading it...


----------



## Stinger Fan

Taroostyles said:


> Sure it is. I said something was immense and you said it wasn't cause the crowd didnt go crazy for it. Exactly what you said.


:lol If you actually paid attention, I never once said, "you have to agree with what the crowd feels". And if you want to get technical, You made a general statement about the debut of a team,you never put "in my opinion" afterward,suggesting it was a fact not an opinion. I mean, everyone considers Hogan signing with WCW worthy of being immense, this tag team debuting tonight hardly deserves the same praise.


----------



## I Love Angelina

Omg... just had semen ejaculated because of RIHO... i want sex with her !

She took good damage also! and she is sharp, she will be champion in 2 years,


----------



## Soul_Body

This is a very good show. I'm glad I got it for 20 but I would've easily paid 50 and not be disappointed.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Wrastlemondu said:


> *I think what we need to do is try & distinguish what AEW is meant to be.
> 
> It's either the same as WWE or it's 'Indy', where's the line drawn that it's not either but a magical entity when the only focus of this PPV is actual in-ring wrestling? I don't know how they break the limits of wrestling in a wrestling match to be anything but wrestling.*


id say the presentation is kind of like TNA but with a bit more emphasis on the wrestling itself, i like it actually.


----------



## Beatles123

Soul_Body said:


> I got you man.


Right here please! DM


----------



## MetalKiwi

JR seems tired..?


----------



## reamstyles

Roh put solid productions, njpw was excellent, why in the world a company that is backed by a billionaire is ran like by interns..


----------



## Erik.

Wrastlemondu said:


> *I think what we need to do is try & distinguish what AEW is meant to be.
> 
> It's either the same as WWE or it's 'Indy', where's the line drawn that it's not either but a magical entity when the only focus of this PPV is actual in-ring wrestling? I don't know how they break the limits of wrestling in a wrestling match to be anything but wrestling.*


No one should be judging AEW until either ALL-IN 2 or the weekly television starts.

FFS, this is a PPV that has ZERO title matches and has had to build up a few feuds via YOUTUBE.

This is nothing more than a showcase to a worldwide audience different styles and different people that not many are familiar with.

We're not getting Joshi's and OWE talent on every show. But they're showing us what to expect


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wrastlemondu said:


> *I think what we need to do is try & distinguish what AEW is meant to be.
> 
> It's either the same as WWE or it's 'Indy', where's the line drawn that it's not either but a magical entity when the only focus of this PPV is actual in-ring wrestling? I don't know how they break the limits of wrestling in a wrestling match to be anything but wrestling.*


I kinda wish they had more promos ,especially seeing as they dropped 1 match , but the show overall has been good


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Highlights so far:

Hikaru Shida
Fucking Glacier. Sad.
Bayley


----------



## Mordecay

There is this thing: I feel like the matches on the main card have been really good, but it is lacking something, something that separates this from just another super indie show.


----------



## rbl85

They have to sign Riho and Sakazaki


----------



## Stormbringer

BulletClubFangirl said:


> How do you ring the bell prematurely? You have one fucking job. Retard.


I liked honestly. It kind ofs sells the closeness of the count.


----------



## patpat

I love the joshis! god


----------



## Erik.

Mordecay said:


> There is this thing: I feel like the matches on the main card have been really good, but it is lacking something, something that separates this from just another super indie show.


The fact it hasn't had television yet, perhaps?


----------



## TD Stinger

Is this fucker really mocking HHH's entrance? I don't know, that's what I'm getting, lol.



Deadman's Hand said:


> Those three guys are fucking awesome. They've been putting on some world-class matches in Dragon Gate, DDT, W-1 & OWE.
> 
> I'd highly recommend checking some more of their stuff out, they're amazing.


I've known of them, just never really watched them in an actual match. I'll try to make an attempt to watch them more but there's too much damn wrestling as is.


----------



## RKing85

This match I am not looking forward to in ring one bit, but the build for it has been very good.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Erik. said:


> No one should be judging AEW until either ALL-IN 2 or the weekly television starts.
> 
> FFS, this is a PPV that has ZERO title matches and has had to build up a few feuds via YOUTUBE.
> 
> This is nothing more than a showcase to a worldwide audience different styles and different people that not many are familiar with.
> 
> We're not getting Joshi's and OWE talent on every show. But they're showing us what to expect


Seeing as they're debuting the heavyweight title tonight, wouldn't it make sense to make Kenny vs Jericho for the title?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Allie's and Renee's commentary in a nutshell:


----------



## Trophies

Who stole Triple H's throne? :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Does anyone have a good stream that works?
Pm me pls.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Cody's theme is fire


----------



## PresidentGasman

I thought that was gonna be Dustin's enterance pleasantly baited


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> Highlights so far:
> 
> Hikaru Shida
> Fucking Glacier. Sad.
> Bayley


When WCW comedy jobbers are still more entertaining than 90% of current wrestlers in 2019 that says it all about the industry.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> No one should be judging AEW until either ALL-IN 2 or the weekly television starts.
> 
> FFS, this is a PPV that has ZERO title matches and has had to build up a few feuds via YOUTUBE.
> 
> This is nothing more than a showcase to a worldwide audience different styles and different people that not many are familiar with.
> 
> We're not getting Joshi's and OWE talent on every show. But they're showing us what to expect


Be a better WCW and I'll be happy.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Love it!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Brandi is so fucking hot :sodone


----------



## sbuch

OMG what a camera botch lmaooo


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

I need some live stream links. Mine keeps freezing! Anybody PM me and hook it up!


----------



## Mango13

Brandi wens3


----------



## Erik.

That dig at HHH 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Pissant bodybuilder.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

fucking production is trash. Missed the spot, wrong tunnel.

Cody with the HHH entrance. Clique getting the big entrances.


----------



## ElTerrible

ellthom said:


> that as very obviously a 2 count
> 
> Fire that timekeeper


No idea whether that was intentional or not, but it´s not that bad. I mean why should a timekeeper not get it wrong occasionally. It actually makes a lot more sense, than always getting it right, like they already know in advance, when the match will end. :laugh:

These girls really worked the crowd for being virtual unknowns in the USA. The women really delivered. Not sure they´d want or need Sasha Banks.


----------



## Trophies

This theme tho wens3


----------



## Barty

At least Cody didn't go full Hunter on his entrance.

Assuming a dig?

Nevermind. Sledgehammer is out lol. Gold!


----------



## Soul_Body

Beatles123 said:


> Right here please! DM


Check DM man.


----------



## PresidentGasman

I love how even though Cody is the booker he doesn't make it about himself, even at All In he put himself in the midcard (which even i thought that should of main evented), something i can appericate about him


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Whoa Cody has a dope theme song. :mark


----------



## Trophies

This is so fucking blatant. Holy shit :lmao


----------



## ellthom

symbolism lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

AEW trying to act like poor man's WWE. Cody wishes he could be as successful as Paul Levesque. He's not even as good as him in booking.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I really wish they would just ignore the WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Yessss Cody! Destroy the establishment!


----------



## Mordecay

They had to take shots at WWE, they couldn't help themselves


----------



## Ace

That was awesome


RIP the McMahons.


----------



## RKing85

the sledgehammer to the throne was such an unnecessary cheap shot......I loved it with all my heart.


----------



## NXT Only

Cody is fucking awesome


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm sorry, but that was stupid.

It's one thing to take little shots at each other and that's fun but that? Why are giving HHH that much attention on what's supposed to be your big show? And all the people marking over that are the ones who will mark over HHH's next Takeover show.


----------



## King Gimp

lmao that triple h dig

SO SUBTLE


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shockmaster smoke with that chair break.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dig at Triple H? I thought they didn't care about WWE? I'm genuinely asking cos I haven't been following much of what they've said.


----------



## DGenerationMC

A little much for me.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I'm sorry, but that was stupid.
> 
> It's one thing to take little shots at each other and that's fun but that? Why are giving HHH that much attention on what's supposed to be your big show? And all the people marking over that are the ones who will mark over HHH's next Takeover show.


Fucking hell, it's pro wrestling. Calm down.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HHH :buried :berried


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

That was fucking badass.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Brandi looking smoking tonight, im not often attracted to black chicks, but when I am its like DAMN !


----------



## Alright_Mate

What an entrance from Cody :clap


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Triple H is about to have a cool 30 minute promo going at Cody Monday boy


----------



## Mordecay

Kinda sad tbh


----------



## Erik.

Mox Girl said:


> Dig at Triple H? I thought they didn't care about WWE? I'm genuinely asking cos I haven't been following much of what they've said.


Nothing like a bit of friendly banter. Bit of response to HHH calling AEW a "pissant company" at the HOF.

The whole premise of this feud is Cody Rhodes wanting to kill the Attitude Era - HHH was part of that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TD Stinger said:


> I'm sorry, but that was stupid.
> 
> It's one thing to take little shots at each other and that's fun but that? Why are giving HHH that much attention on what's supposed to be your big show? And all the people marking over that are the ones who will mark over HHH's next Takeover show.


Until they show they can pull off a non-dorky wrestling show, then they have no room to make fun of HHH and the horribleness that is WWE. This has been the 2nd RAW I've seen this week.


----------



## RKing85

the fly by with the jib camera with the super long arm is exactly the kind of new camera shot that AEW needs to do to separate themselves from the WWE.

A little thing, but a little thing they are doing differently which I approve of.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

After months of saying they don't want to compete with WWE they immediately take a shot at HHH in the first show.


----------



## Death Rider

I kind of hope that was to play into the Attitude era needs to die stuff but that was kind of lame. I don't mind subtle jokes but that was on the nose


----------



## riggyr

Soul_Body said:


> Check DM man.


Could you DM me a link also? thank you!


----------



## Roxinius

Joe Goldberg said:


> AEW trying to act like poor man's WWE. Cody wishes he could be as successful as Paul Levesque. He's not even as good as him in booking.


We get it you're a salty ass wwe mark no go ahead and see yourself of of the thread and beat off to your ruthless aggression Vince poster hanging over your bed


----------



## 260825

*I'm really partial to WCW's presentation & just the way it zooms out & shows everything looks fantastic I hope they don't change it. Please for the love of god, keep the look!

It's got the backroom, smokey poker playing type look. If this was in the 90s, there would be beer everywhere, signs & people partying. *


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Black Reign nya nya nya!


----------



## PresidentGasman

I like how they bulit up Dustin as a Pro-WWE heel, like don't make it too much about sticking the finger at WWE but when you need to they do it good.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Let’s go Golddust!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> I need some live stream links. Mine keeps freezing! Anybody PM me and hook it up!


Need one too.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barty

Red Reign?


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Fucking hell, it's pro wrestling. Calm down.


I'm completely calm. I just think that something like that is unecesscay and for the fans cheering it, hypocritical. And again, I ain't someone who bitched when they were taking shots at each other before. But this is your show, focus on you.


----------



## bradatar

Dustin has to go over here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

A WCW type theme. Sounds like a Green Day rip off with that riff.


----------



## EMGESP

Perhaps the weekly show on TNT will make a difference for me, because this PPV just hasn't done anything for me. Great matches yes, but nobody connects with me. I'm not seeing anyone who I think could really carry this promotion to great heights. When Hall and Nash came to WCW it was a game changer for WCW and really hooked me. I literally stopped watching WWF for at least a good two yrs because of Heel Hogan, Nash and Hall. It was freaking cool. I'll never forget Nash throwing Rey like a dart into the side of the dressing room trailer. These are the kind of moments AEW needs.


----------



## reamstyles

PresidentGasman said:


> Brandi looking smoking tonight, im not often attracted to black chicks, but when I am its like DAMN !


Brandi is the standard lol.. Really think she was held back in the e much to the liking of cody


----------



## Mango13

Roxinius said:


> We get it you're a salty ass wwe mark no go ahead and see yourself of of the thread and beat off to your ruthless aggression Vince poster hanging over your bed


His rep bar is multiple stars red and every single thing he posts is negative. Do yourself a favor and add him to your ignore list like I did 15 pages ago.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well I hate to be that guy but......anyone have a GOOD stream link? Mine is iffy at best. Thanks


----------



## Stinger Fan

I have a feeling, this will be a good match


----------



## EMGESP

Soul_Body said:


> Check DM man.


Can you hook me up too, thanks kindly.


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay said:


> There is this thing: I feel like the matches on the main card have been really good, but it is lacking something, something that separates this from just another super indie show.


If you want real story you'll have to wait until the weekly shows


----------



## lesenfanteribles

:lmao Cody firing shots


----------



## Barty

TheLooseCanon said:


> A WCW type theme. Sounds like a Green Day rip off with that riff.


That's what it is! Thank you! Sounded familiar, but couldn't place it


----------



## Mango13

Earl Hebner :mark:


----------



## ellthom

Triple H makes a dig at AEW being a tee shirt company and mocking it at Hall of Fame = no none says anything
Cody smashes a throne = thats too far

I dont get wrestling fans sometimes.


----------



## Trophies

Earl looking good.


----------



## Stormbringer

Not Earl Hebner. Anyone but Earl Hebner!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Mango13 said:


> His rep bar is multiple stars red and every single thing he posts is negative. Do yourself a favor and add him to your ignore list like I did 15 pages ago.


I've never been on a forum where people feed the trolls so much. WF has obvious trolls too.


----------



## PresidentGasman

man its actually kind of sad to think Dusty will never see all of this to an extent.


----------



## bradatar

I honestly can’t believe they went at Triple H and in the weakest way..go harder if you’re gonna do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

ellthom said:


> Triple H makes a dig at AEW being a tee shirt company and mocking it at Hall of Fame = no none says anything
> Cody smashes a throne = thats too far
> 
> I dont get wrestling fans sometimes.


for all we know he was bashing GOT finale ha ha ha


----------



## Soul_Body

EMGESP said:


> Can you hook me up too, thanks kindly.


Apparently it's been claimed already. Those cats work fast.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

People are acting as if Haitch even cares about it. He has a lot more important stuff to do internationally as well. While AEW is taking shots at WWE, They are making millions of dollars from China, SA etc


----------



## NXT Only

Here comes the psychology


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This is the problem with wrestling, fans.

Fans chanting this is awesome before the bell rings.

When you settle, they don't give.

If you like people looking at each other, then why do something cool after?


----------



## ellthom

birthday_massacre said:


> for all we know he was bashing GOT finale ha ha ha


oh well in that case completely the right thing to do :lmao


----------



## RKing85

Hebner is 70. How much longer can he do this??? I don't want him to end up like some of those Mexican refs who take 10 seconds to do a 3 count.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ellthom said:


> Triple H makes a dig at AEW being a tee shirt company and mocking it at Hall of Fame = no none says anything
> Cody smashes a throne = thats too far
> 
> I dont get wrestling fans sometimes.


Exactly! Where was all this energy when Triple H was talking shit about AEW? I swear man...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Hilarious he took a shot at HHH


----------



## PresidentGasman

this is the only match with any WWE reference too it and people are saying AEW is only built as an FU against WWE, makes no sense


----------



## EMGESP

Cody's wife is absolutely beautiful. Is she Black and Indian or something?


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is the problem with wrestling, fans.
> 
> Fans chanting this is awesome before the bell rings.
> 
> When you settle, they don't give.
> 
> If you like people looking at each other, then why do something cool after?


LOL at WF forum members bitching at the crowd being into the match even if its before the match begins.

FFS that is a good thing not a bad thing. Better than how WWE fans on the main roster always sit on their hands and dont give shit about the match


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is the problem with wrestling, fans.
> 
> Fans chanting this is awesome before the bell rings.
> 
> When you settle, they don't give.
> 
> If you like people looking at each other, then why do something cool after?


I was hoping we would get aggressive crowds like at those small indie shows you see where fans cuss out the wrestlers and troll.

This is a WWE crowd.


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> Cody's wife is absolutely beautiful. Is she Black and Indian or something?


Does it fucking matter?


----------



## P Thriller

Seemed like a shot at HHH to me. I dont hate it but I will say this...

This show has been ok, but literally every single NXT Takeover that Triple H has put on has been better than this show tonight. So if I was asked to ever take a side between those two I'm on Trips side all day. Luckily I dont need to choose sides though, I can support both.


----------



## Mango13

RKing85 said:


> Hebner is 70. How much longer can he do this??? I don't want him to end up like some of those Mexican refs who take 10 seconds to do a 3 count.


He looks damn good for being 70 years old.


----------



## safc-scotty

Mango13 said:


> His rep bar is multiple stars red and every single thing he posts is negative. Do yourself a favor and add him to your ignore list like I did 15 pages ago.


I genuinely didn't even know this was a thing, thanks for the heads up. Going to come in very useful on here I think :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at WF forum members bitching at the crowd being into the match even if its before the match begins.
> 
> FFS that is a good thing not a bad thing. Better than how WWE fans on the main roster always sit on their hands and dont give shit about the match


it's the same crowd bro. The Fandango dancing smarks. Where do you think it originated? Not ECW.


----------



## Trophies

What's up with the dining room chairs?


----------



## Lok

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132461372707692544


----------



## Mango13

safc-scotty said:


> I genuinely didn't even know this was a thing, thanks for the heads up. Going to come in very useful on here I think :lmao


Tools > UserCP > Edit Ignore List.


----------



## ElTerrible

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Triple H is about to have a cool 30 minute promo going at Cody Monday boy


And that´s exactly what AEW wants. They have the perfect target in HHH, who is so insecure about his place in wrestling history, that challenging it, will almost always draw a reaction. You can´t rattle Vince, who always believes the other person is wrong.


----------



## RiverFenix

The throne smashing idea was fine, but the execution was crap. The smoke pufft out and the back cracked. That was the spot that needed much more FX/Pyro.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

If you're actually mad over that Thronebreaker stuff, you're un-ironically a stupid mark.

HHH threw the first shot but I guess it's only ok when WWE is the one doing the shade throwing I guess?

Hypocrites.


----------



## PresidentGasman

I wish i had a hotdog to eat while watching, bagel bites will do i guess.


----------



## bradatar

My wife thinks they didn’t make the first shot but I disagree they just made a weak HHH joke and it’s gonna get buried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The chair break cost more than the non-Elite roster.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> it's the same crowd bro. The Fandango dancing smarks. Where do you think it originated? Not ECW.


Not WCW either. This ring would be littered in trash by now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ElTerrible said:


> And that´s exactly what AEW wants. They have the perfect target in HHH, who is so insecure about his place in wrestling history, that challenging it, will almost always draw a reaction. You can´t rattle Vince, who always believes the other person is wrong.


WWE fans should want this. it will just piss off HHH to take over the main roster from Vince to make it better
The more shots at HHH AEW takes the more likely that could happen


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Mango13 said:


> He looks damn good for being 70 years old.


Wow he’s 70 ? He’s in great shape


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> Does it fucking matter?


What is it wrong to be curious about someone's ethnicity. She has a sexy exotic look about her.


----------



## Stinger Fan

ElTerrible said:


> And that´s exactly what AEW wants. They have the perfect target in HHH, who is so insecure about his place in wrestling history, that challenging it, will almost always draw a reaction. You can´t rattle Vince, who always believes the other person is wrong.


To be fair, Vince did those WCW vignettes mocking how stupid Ted Turner was and how old Randy Savage and Hogan were.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Shinsuke Darth Maul Nakamura, i actually kinda like Dustins attire.


----------



## Mango13

Someone just got a pretty bad ass souvenir lol


----------



## 260825

*So, like 4 years ago I said Goldust was running circles around a lot of talent in WWE. It's super strange to see a 50! year old move so well around the ring .. & 4 years later he's still the same. Incredible.*


----------



## RKing85

Cody is getting out worked by Dustin.

Can we PLEASE stop saying Cody is a great in ring worker.


----------



## Mango13

Hebner ejecting Brandi :mark:


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

P Thriller said:


> Seemed like a shot at HHH to me. I dont hate it but I will say this...
> 
> This show has been ok, but literally every single NXT Takeover that Triple H has put on has been better than this show tonight. So if I was asked to ever take a side between those two I'm on Trips side all day. Luckily I dont need to choose sides though, I can support both.


Agreed. WAY to early to take a shot a HHH. Esp when NXT has been a consistently excellent product for years now.


----------



## Disputed

DDP lol


----------



## The3

Let's keep real every time WWE wanted to go edgy sponsers put a stop to that , So what can AEW really do on TNT without sponsers getting mad???


----------



## Trophies

DDP :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I've missed most of this match so far, the crowd were cheering for Cody before the match but now they're kicking Brandi out the crowd are cheering? Do they not like Brandi? :lol


----------



## King Gimp

AYY DDP


----------



## EMGESP

Wrastlemondu said:


> *So, like 4 years ago I said Goldust was running circles around a lot of talent in WWE. It's super strange to see a 50! year old move so well around the ring .. & 4 years later he's still the same. Incredible.*


Dustin has always been a great worker so I'm not surprised. I've always been a huge Goldust mark. That character was so ahead of its time.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Dustin is bleeding like a pig damn, flair style.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody's entrance was over-the-top and a dud in a way I wonder if they're going to heel him as it all going to his head.

I hope that is the case and Cody doesn't see himself as some wrestling messiah.


----------



## Ace

Fuck yes, blood :mark :mark


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

BLOOD!!!


----------



## Mango13

Blood :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Cody "I am gonna kill the Attitude Era" having the most Attitude Era like match, gotta love the irony


----------



## Stormbringer

Brandi getting taken to the back to. Feel. The. BANG!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Yes I knew I could count on Golddust to blade. :mark


----------



## Erik.

Mox Girl said:


> I've missed most of this match so far, the crowd were cheering for Cody before the match but now they're kicking Brandi out the crowd are cheering? Do they not like Brandi? :lol


Cody is working heel - the crowd are naturally reacting to it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

WCW's People Champ DDP or WWF Stalker DDP? He took her!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Make wrestling bleed again! It's about damn time


----------



## NXT Only

See guys no more flippy shit


----------



## 260825

*Shoutout to Earl Hebner. I never thought about it but he's 70 years old now, & this isn't a boxing type refereeing he's doing, it's a lot more physical. To move around the ring, to get down & doing counts ect ..*


----------



## TD Stinger

God I hope he used a blood capsule because if he bladed he is losing a lot of blood.


----------



## RKing85

break out the Muta Scale.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

ElTerrible said:


> And that´s exactly what AEW wants. They have the perfect target in HHH, who is so insecure about his place in wrestling history, that challenging it, will almost always draw a reaction. You can´t rattle Vince, who always believes the other person is wrong.


Vince routinely punched on WCW lol.

I really don't wanna hear Trips just go in on Cody basically being a mid-carder for 30 minutes


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Wow didn’t know they signed DDP


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:bahgawd Your brother has a family!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Mox Girl said:


> I've missed most of this match so far, the crowd were cheering for Cody before the match but now they're kicking Brandi out the crowd are cheering? Do they not like Brandi? :lol


Cody is the heel, Brandi interfered and speared Dustin which Earl Hebner ejected her from the match


----------



## Trophies

JR would be going crazy if this was 15 years ago. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Erik. said:


> Cody is working heel - the crowd are naturally reacting to it.


Ah gotcha! I'm only just getting into the match now, so I wasn't sure :lol


----------



## EMGESP

NXT Only said:


> See guys no more flippy shit


Yep, this was the match I was most looking foward to.


----------



## Disputed

there is such a thing as too much blood


----------



## Mango13

TD Stinger said:


> God I hope he used a blood capsule because if he bladed he is losing a lot of blood.


head wounds bleed like a mother fucker.


----------



## PresidentGasman

this makes my older brother botching a rockbottom on the couch on me as a kid look like lightwork.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Bloodthirsty marks finally getting what they want.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Holy crap


----------



## ellthom

NXT Only said:


> See guys no more flippy shit


they'll still complain


----------



## TheLooseCanon

pretty bad blade job


----------



## 260825

*Head shots, blood (when necessary), this show is hitting the marks (no pun intended) that wrestling fans have wanted.*


----------



## Mox Girl

That's a lot of blood O_O


----------



## Kabraxal

Too much bloodz. Bad blade job.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

We got a good fucking match.


----------



## Erik.

Anyone who wanted to know what AEW are going to be about - watch this match.

It had a story beforehand, an epic video package in build up and it's showing in the ring. 

If they can get this right for their roster heading into weekly television, they'll be an excellent alternative.


----------



## RKing85

holy smokes is that ever a gusher.


----------



## Ace

So much blood holy shit


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This is a great match


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCK


----------



## PresidentGasman

hard props to dustin here for agreeing to blade like a motherfucker at 50.


----------



## ellthom

Goldust going Ric Flair blood levels


----------



## EMGESP

Jesus, that was either a good blading job or a botched one I can't tell.


----------



## Ace

This is like Cena from judgement day.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone

Are WWE fans going to whine about WWE the whole show? I mean just wait until tomorrow to get bored by Raw.


----------



## Erik.

Dusty looking down and smiling at these two.


----------



## Roxinius

Mango13 said:


> head wounds bleed like a mother fucker.


I've literally just nicked my head shaving and a pencil tip sized hole bleed for like 20 minutes


----------



## EMGESP

This is the shit I was talking about people. These are the kind of matches I want to see. I want to actually care about what is going on in the ring. More stuff like this please.


----------



## Alright_Mate

He's draining blood like a waterfall.


----------



## PresidentGasman

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> This is a great match


yeah this is gonna be MOTN depending on how omega-jericho goes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fantastic shit here. Whole show should be this.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Dustin fucked himself up is what he did. This won't make WWE's decision to ban blading look bad.


----------



## Disputed

reminding me of guerrero's blade job from 2004, wtf


----------



## Barty

Guessing that was a bad blade job. It works, but that's a hella lotta blood.


----------



## Stinger Fan

That's what a wrestling ring should look like :lol


----------



## Paladine

Insane match! This one match alone is worth the 50 bucks I paid. This is professional wrestling!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 260825

*Give me a (i must admit a pretty nasty blade job) over stopping the show, DR getting a towel & wiping the wrestler off ANY day of the week.

Hats off to AEW so far, they know what people have wanted & they're delivering.*


----------



## ellthom

omg that face... :O


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> This is the shit I was talking about people. These are the kind of matches I want to see. I want to actually care about what is going on in the ring. More stuff like this please.


It's because it's one of a few matches that have been built up on the PPV.

The other matches were just showcases for an American Audience to see (OWE and Joshi specifically).

You must understand the difficulty of building up a PPV as your first EVER event without weekly television to build stories throughout the show.


----------



## Mox Girl

Noooo my stream died again, I was enjoying the bloodbath from Dustin!!

EDIT: Oop, no it's back :lol


----------



## elo

Does Earl do DDP yoga? His movement for 70 is insane, he's getting down for those counts quick smart.


----------



## EMGESP

Good lord, that is the most blood I've seen in a long time. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## birthday_massacre

did they do the this is wrestling chant yet lol
wish I could have seen this but i can't afford the 50 bucks until I get a new job


----------



## Disputed

what the fuck is this match holy shit


----------



## RKing85

Seriously, we have a new top 5 candidate for the Muta Scale, non death match category.


----------



## Taroostyles

This is fucking awesome


----------



## Ace

Awesome match.


----------



## Mango13

:beckylol


----------



## L.I.O.

I am genuinely concerned about Dustin losing so much blood. Holy shit.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO the commentary from JR when Cody's butt got exposed :lmao


----------



## Trophies

Blood and nudity :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Showed his rear end :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Ace said:


> This is like Cena from judgement day.


You mean Eddie!

HOLY FUCKING SHIT DUSTIN!


----------



## NXT Only

The crowd is fucking hot right now


----------



## ellthom

Holy shit what a match.


----------



## Erik.

Fuuuuuuuuuck.

What a match.


----------



## 260825

elo said:


> Does Earl do DDP yoga? His movement for 70 is insane, he's getting down for those counts quick smart.


*It's really surprising, he hasn't missed a beat.*


----------



## Donnie

DUSTIN FUCKING RHODES


----------



## Joe Goldberg

If that was the MOTN then its still not better than AJ/Seth or Men's MITB.


----------



## Disputed

Dustin Rhodes needs to keep wrestling, fuck one last ride he can still go


----------



## Mango13

What a fucking match :mark:


----------



## EMGESP

This match exceeded my high expectations. This is going to be a memorable match for AEW.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL JR "I can't believe it either, lady!" :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

match of the year incoming. 

Went from shit to hit real quick this show.


----------



## RKing85

this match has FARRRRRR surpassed the relatively low expectations I had for it.


----------



## Boldgerg

Joe Goldberg said:


> If that was the MOTN then its still not better than AJ/Seth or Men's MITB.


Shut up you annoying cunt.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

This match rules. Earl selling the top rope suplex made it so much more impactful. Cody has a 5 star ass.


----------



## Trophies

Got damn


----------



## Mox Girl

Ughhhhh that blood. My mouth dropped open when Dustin kicked out!


----------



## Cult03

BarrettBarrage said:


> If you're actually mad over that Thronebreaker stuff, you're un-ironically a stupid mark.
> 
> HHH threw the first shot but I guess it's only ok when WWE is the one doing the shade throwing I guess?
> 
> Hypocrites.


Triple H threw the first shot? You must of missed the first 153 episodes of Being the Elite. See I want AEW to succeed as I love wrestling but I've never seen a bigger bunch of dishonest people than the AEW marks that have polluted WF in recent times. They're currently living off the hype that Punk and Moxley might show up. They are not even 2nd best yet. They're probably the 4th or 5th best company as far as roster goes and that is only if we include NXT as a WWE product. 

WWE
NJPW
NXT
ROH
IMPACT
AEW

I hope they can live up to the hype but this isn't proving anything. It's essentially their pilot and it's meant to get people hyped. I'm happy there's more wrestling to watch but just be bloody honest about what the product is.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

It’s has to be surreal. Fighting your brother with his blood on your face and in your hair. Fucking amazing.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This puts the current WWE to shame


----------



## KingofKings1524

This is just... wow. Props to both guys.


----------



## EMGESP

Both of these Men should be proud of themselves. I take back everything I said prior. All the geeks were worth it for this beautiful match. This is why I love wrestling.


----------



## 260825

*You got your indy flippers, your womens talent, oriential performers, & now you got your Attitude Era match. Fantastic. *


----------



## PresidentGasman

im starting to think Dustin could actually win here, i thought Codys cross rhodes would be it.


----------



## Ace

Great match being hurt by the finisher kick outs.


----------



## Disputed

the crowd looks deeply disturbed


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody has mastered the art of the "big" match. This is insane!!!


----------



## LizaG

Damn Vince if only you'd let Dustin wrestle more, he's never lost a step.


----------



## Erik.

WWE really could have had this as a Wrestlemania match :lol :lol


----------



## Soul_Body

Well my brother just called me cussing me out because he lost the stream. I told him to come over and watch lol. But I wish I could help some of y'all out though.


----------



## Taroostyles

Legendary


----------



## ellthom

this might be Goldusts best match of his career


----------



## PresidentGasman

This match actually as a shit ton of emotional punch to it, 4.5/5 if not 5/5 here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

all the people that said Cody can't work. Fuck flippy shit. This is work rate!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

birthday_massacre said:


> did they do the this is wrestling chant yet lol
> wish I could have seen this but i can't afford the 50 bucks until I get a new job


Check your pm


----------



## MetalKiwi

Holy fucking shit. What a match !


----------



## Joe Goldberg

False finsihes wow


----------



## Mango13

Fight forever chants :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

This match is weird,I wouldn't call it awesome though


----------



## Mox Girl

This is a great match but the FIGHT FOREVER chant is a bit cringey...


----------



## RKing85

I am happy for these two in that they are finally getting to do their big one on one match on a big stage. This is 10 times better than anything they would have gotten to do at a Wrestlemania.

Note to ring crew, please wipe down the ropes before the next match. One of the Bucks or the Lucha Bros could kill themselves slipping on blood on the ropes.


----------



## Erik.

TheLooseCanon said:


> all the people that said Cody can't work. Fuck flippy shit. This is work rate!


A show can have both.

It caters to different people.

I love these type of matches too. I prefer them.

But I don't mind the other matches.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

To think WWE didn't want this match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

old school shit. This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Disputed

No idea how to rate that match but it was awesome to watch


----------



## 260825

*God damn, I loved that match. That's storytelling, the BLOOD was a good use & a tool to tell the story.

The finishers of these matches are great as well, it feels sport-centric of just ending at the right time & not having the obvious beats of WWE finsher fest.*


----------



## Mango13

What a fucking match :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PresidentGasman

im actually a little concerned for both guys here, especially Dustin, fucking bloody, Dusty would be fucking proud here.


----------



## Mox Girl

What a match! The blood was fucking insane.

Dustin is a BADASS.


----------



## Alright_Mate

You wanted TV 14 

My god, that was fucking crazy.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Easily MOTN so far. Cody's best singles match too imo.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

WOW! That was great stuff!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Need more Dustin/Cody matches.


----------



## RKing85

that was great. Now seriously, get Dustin backstage so he can get patched up.


----------



## Mordecay

Elite 3-0 :lmao


----------



## Erik.

Fucking excellent match. Really really good.

Superb story going in. EXCELLENT story telling throughout the actual match. Shows how much blood can add to a match. 

Well done all involved.


----------



## TD Stinger

Emotional, bloody match. The match they never got and they delivered.

Only nitpick is the finish was kind of anticlimactic.


----------



## Stinger Fan

What a damn good match. Definitely the best match of the night so far, and its going to be very hard to beat it


----------



## Ace

Great match **** 1/2

Would have been higher but thought the finisher kick outs became a bit much.


----------



## Death Rider

What a match. Anyone after this who says Cody can't wrestle has no clue what they are talking about :lol


----------



## King Gimp

That was insane. Loved it.


----------



## Beatles123

MOTY


----------



## NXT Only

Cody has Dustin’s blood on his hands forever now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dustin gave everything for his bro's company.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If DM rated that overrated spot fest between Seth and AJ a 4 1/2 then this must be at least a 10 right?


----------



## EMGESP

Storytelling makes all the difference. What an absolute highlight to this show.


----------



## Mox Girl

I was more into this match than any other so far.


----------



## Lok

That was a cool match.


----------



## Trophies

Insane match.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Cult03 said:


> Triple H threw the first shot? You must of missed the first 153 episodes of Being the Elite. See I want AEW to succeed as I love wrestling but I've never seen a bigger bunch of dishonest people than the AEW marks that have polluted WF in recent times. They're currently living off the hype that Punk and Moxley might show up. They are not even 2nd best yet. They're probably the 4th or 5th best company as far as roster goes and that is only if we include NXT as a WWE product.
> 
> WWE
> NJPW
> NXT
> ROH
> IMPACT
> AEW
> 
> I hope they can live up to the hype but this isn't proving anything. It's essentially their pilot and it's meant to get people hyped. I'm happy there's more wrestling to watch but just be bloody honest about what the product is.


World of difference between a comedy youtube channel and crapping on a rival at your Hall of Fame ceremony. 
Get over it, seriously.


----------



## PresidentGasman

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> To think WWE didn't want this match.


they would have booked it like shit, to be honest i had medium expectations for this match but they blew it out of the fucking water here, it had action,blood,and emotional punch, i think even Kenny and Jericho will have a extremely tough time making a better match.


----------



## safc-scotty

Erik. said:


> WWE really could have had this as a Wrestlemania match :lol :lol


That's the benefit of having another big promotion. They'd never have got the chance to do anything like that at Wrestlemania, but AEW has given them the chance to have a fitting match on a big stage.

This show has been great so far!


----------



## The XL 2

Now that was a fantastic match. Thats what pro wrestling is about. Hard hitting, story centered, psychology driven. Not that other high spot nonsense.


----------



## Stormbringer

Cody is covered, from head to toe in blood. Not one drop his own. But the most somber fact, it's all his brother's. This is pro wrestling!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> A show can have both.
> 
> It caters to different people.
> 
> I love these type of matches too. I prefer them.
> 
> But I don't mind the other matches.


A show can have both, but I think this era where the ballet skills have taken center stage over drama and selling, we need more Cody/Dustin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

5/5 on good matches so far.

Props to a near 50 year old Dustin for putting on quite the performance. Loved that intense blood feud match. :mark


----------



## Disputed

Bucks vs Rhodes bros

well then


----------



## L.I.O.

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## 260825

*That's so great man, business is really starting to pick up.*


----------



## SPCDRI

WONDERFUL story and match. To think that WWE passed on this for FOUR YEARS.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I want Cody and Goldust vs the Golden Lovers at some point.


----------



## Boldgerg

Amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok what did Cody just say? My stream got blocked so I missed it.


----------



## Mango13

I need a brother :mark:


----------



## EMGESP

WOW, just wow.


----------



## NXT Only

Goosebumps


----------



## Ace

This is story telling.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Feels good man.


----------



## rbl85

They made me cry those fuckers


----------



## L.I.O.

Wrestling hasn't evoked this much emotion in me in God knows how long. That was incredible.


----------



## Taroostyles

Incredible fucking moment


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is what wrestling should be about, AEW nailed the build up of this match, now they've nailed the ending.

Cody and Dustin :bow


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm all for Bucks vs. Rhodes Brotherhood.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, now I'm crying.


----------



## Trophies

Who the fuck is cutting onions here?


----------



## ellthom

Thats drama


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Beautiful.


----------



## Erik.

Goosebumps. Genuinely.


----------



## 260825

*AEW made a statement with this match. That they can & will go & reach these lengths when deemed necessary. Bravo!*


----------



## Ace

This crowd is fucking insane. Need more crowds like this.


----------



## Beatles123

A

E

DUB


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm fighting the tears, bruh!


----------



## Disputed

Talk shit about Cody's workrate all you want, the man creates moments


----------



## Mox Girl

Awww looks like I missed something good, my stream came back and they were hugging.


----------



## EMGESP

What is this salty liquid rolling down my cheeks. This is literally one of the greatest things in Wrestling I've seen in a long time. Fuck man, so much emotion.


----------



## Taroostyles

5*. Without hesitation.


----------



## Soul_Body

Goddamn this is great.


----------



## Stellar

Dustin busting out moves that he used to never do and gushing blood. He for sure went all out. I totally forgot the fact that this probably was his first match in a long time too. That was a lot of blood..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This is real raw emotion. Something you never see in wrestling anymore.


----------



## ellthom

someone better clean that ring up before the next match lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Emotional match. Emotional aftermath.

Don't think that could have gone any better.


----------



## Ace

Cody is brilliant on the mic.


----------



## NXT Only

Ace said:


> This crowd is fucking insane. Need more crowds like this.


Honestly they take shows to another level


----------



## Erik.

God, I cannot wait to see what the world title looks like.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuck dude. That was NWA early WCW shit right there. Give me a segment every week like that, and wrestling is back.


----------



## Mox Girl

Who was that blonde lady who was ringside for the battle royal?


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mox Girl said:


> Awww looks like I missed something good, my stream came back and they were hugging.


They just put on the MOTN, it was bloody but it brought a tear to my eye in a way Pro Wrestling never did before thats for sure.


----------



## Erik.

Mox Girl said:


> Who was that blonde lady who was ringside for the battle royal?


Penelope Ford.


----------



## Stormbringer

What a throwback! Love the callback to Dusty crying while asking to be Dustin's partner.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Stream went out what did i miss what did he say?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom

well good luck following that lol


----------



## L.I.O.

Mox Girl said:


> Who was that blonde lady who was ringside for the battle royal?


Penelope Ford.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Erik. said:


> God, I cannot wait to see what the world title looks like.


hopefully better than the 24/7 title or Universal period pad.


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> Who was that blonde lady who was ringside for the battle royal?


Pretty sure it was Penelope Ford


----------



## Mox Girl

PresidentGasman said:


> They just put on the MOTN, it was bloody but it brought a tear to my eye in a way Pro Wrestling never did before thats for sure.


I saw the match, I missed what Cody said after it, just as he started talking my stream went down.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheLooseCanon said:


> A show can have both, but I think this era where the ballet skills have taken center stage over drama and selling, we need more Cody/Dustin.


After nearly 15 years of craving that athletic, technical, hard-hitting car crash style of wrestling, I'm just ready for some good old-fashioned emotional storytelling nowadays.


----------



## L.I.O.

Holy shit they got Bret Hart?!


----------



## Ace

I'm all in with All Elite.

Belt time, hope it's beautiful.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Amazing. Pure greatness!


----------



## Disputed

Mox Girl said:


> I saw the match, I missed what Cody said after it, just as he started talking my stream went down.


Cody asked Dustin to be his tag partner vs the Young Bucks at next ppv

"I don't need a partner, I don't need a friend, I need my older brother"


----------



## ElTerrible

TheLooseCanon said:


> all the people that said Cody can't work. Fuck flippy shit. This is work rate!


He´s not very fluid or elegant in the ring, but he can tell a story.


----------



## Mox Girl

Jack Whitehall? LOL I've seen him on Mock the Week :lol


----------



## RKing85

please nobody come from the crowd to attack Bret.


----------



## King Gimp

FUCKIN BRET HART


----------



## Ace

Bret Hart???????


----------



## Erik.

BRET FUCKING HART


----------



## Mango13

Bret Hart :beckylol


----------



## Trophies

Holy shit. Bret.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

That match restored some confidence in AEW. But they need more matches like that. It can't be 90% flippy flop.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mox Girl said:


> I saw the match, I missed what Cody said after it, just as he started talking my stream went down.


Cody offered Dustin a spot at Fyter Fest for a tag match with the bucks, very emotional for sure.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Oh damn Brett


----------



## ellthom

Bret Hart = Instant Best PPV Ever!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bret Hart!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## NXT Only

Hitman


----------



## TheLooseCanon

holy shit!

Hart heel turn on Vince

:vince7


----------



## MetalKiwi

WOW!!


----------



## Mox Girl

Bret Hart?! Wasn't expecting to see him :lol


----------



## Lok

Bret Hart!


----------



## EMGESP

OMG!!! My favorite technical wrestler of all time. Marking hard right now.


----------



## bradatar

Ok this is big 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentGasman

BRET !? hes gonna get blacklisted by Vince for this one, i didnt expect this.


----------



## Ace

Wasn't Hart with WWE a few months back lmao?


----------



## 260825

*Damn .. I was excited for AEW, but the fact they're delivering makes me so happy. The surprises are there, Keep it up!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## DGenerationMC

They got fuckin' Bret!


----------



## The XL 2

This show went from mediocre to phenomenal real quickly.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Ace said:


> Wasn't Hart with WWE a few months back lmao?


Vince hired that fan :lmao


----------



## What A Maneuver

Bret?? I'm actually genuinely surprised to see him haha


----------



## DesoloutionRow

300 people in this fucking thread! Yeah, baybay!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

WTF Bret Hart


----------



## L.I.O.

That belt looks like a mammoth.


----------



## Ace

Is the title on the line tonight????


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bret!!!!!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

They should've made a lighter replica for Bret.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Come on marks. Just give them blood and see how they start cheering up. No wonder how bloodthirsty these people are. What was so special about that match? A washed out 50 year old man bleeding like a helpless homeless person and people are enjoying it? This just reflects what type of people these marks are. Fortunately for AEW, They would never have as much sponsors as WWE, so they won't have to worry about it at all. WWE is not just a company but it is also a model which has to present itself in an appropriate way. Comparing WWE to AEW is like comparing Scarlett Johansson to Lisa Ann who would do anything to get attention and eyeballs.


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY SHIT 

didn't expect bret


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Vince can't be happy about Bret being here. He was just at Wrestlemania.


----------



## EMGESP

Calling it a "Belt" just to piss off Vince.


----------



## elo

Is that Foley's daughter in the front row?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Brett's confused lol


----------



## Mox Girl

The belt looks huge in that bag :lol


----------



## Erik.

God, I love Hangmans theme.


----------



## PresidentGasman

What A Maneuver said:


> Bret?? I'm actually genuinely surprised to see him haha


yeah he was at the HoF literally a month a go, i was not expecting this at all.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Bret with the spoilers hahahahaha.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

give me a huge wcw style belt


----------



## Alright_Mate

MJF is back :mark


----------



## ellthom

I feel sad looking at Bret, the man looks like he can hardly stand these days 

Still my GOAT though


----------



## Erik.

TheLooseCanon said:


> give me a huge wcw style belt


It's based on the Mid South belt.


----------



## RKing85

somehow, there are probably a few dozen people in the world who just went AEW > WWE for the rest of their lives now because AEW uses pyro.


----------



## Ace

Noelle Foley in the front row lol


----------



## Erik.

MJF :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 260825

*"Who told that old sack of shit he could appear outside of WWE!! Get him out of there dammit!!"*


----------



## Trophies

Heat magnet.


----------



## PresidentGasman

I kind of like how their building the company around Omega and Hangman, Omega is already established and a draw and Hangman as the look and a ton of potential, to me it was a no brainer to have them as the top faces.


----------



## Mango13

I really like this MJF guy for some reason


----------



## Ace

MJF is an amazing heel.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Dustin is swimming in a pool of blood...


----------



## Mordecay

Ace said:


> Wasn't Hart with WWE a few months back lmao?


He was at Mania introducing the Divas of Doom before the Fatal 4 way Womens Tag Titles match


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm predicting Jericho vs. Page for the title. A fresh matchup featuring big-name vet vs. highly touted up-and-comer. And I'm convinced MJF will join Page as AEW's premiere leading men of the future.


----------



## Death Rider

MJF is the fucking best asshole :heston


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

They actually use adult language :lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

MJF has Corbin-level shitlord heel work its fucking great. hes a part of the future for sure.


----------



## Mox Girl

I live under a rock apparently cos I didn't know who this guy is :lol

But I hate him already LOL


----------



## Alright_Mate

"Bret a fan's coming"

:lol :lol :lol MJF is fucking awesome.


----------



## Ace

Lmfao a fan is coming :lmao


----------



## Erik.

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Disputed

this guy is a natural


----------



## Stormbringer

BRET LOOK OUT A FAN!


----------



## Mango13

"Look out Bret a fan is coming up" :beckylol


----------



## 260825

*MJF is such a great young talent.

I really wished I'd bought this PPV now ..*


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao LMAO, MJF is a piece of shit :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

MJF is already over as fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

He looks like EC3 mixed with Miz. Star.


----------



## L.I.O.

Joe Goldberg said:


> Come on marks. Just give them blood and see how they start cheering up. No wonder how bloodthirsty these people are. What was so special about that match? A washed out 50 year old man bleeding like a helpless homeless person and people are enjoying it? This just reflects what type of people these marks are. Fortunately for AEW, They would never have as much sponsors as WWE, so they won't have to worry about it at all. WWE is not just a company but it is also a model which has to present itself in an appropriate way. Comparing WWE to AEW is like comparing Scarlett Johansson to Lisa Ann who would do anything to get attention and eyeballs.


Nice to see you read these boards, Vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre

This is what happens when you let people cut their own promos and not over script them ike WWE

MJF is money


----------



## RKing85

MJF is 23 and is one of the 10 best mic workers in the world. Not even debatable.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

I’m sold on AEW


----------



## Stinger Fan

Man, I think MJF is going to be that top heel in the company. He's the perfect douchebag heel that people wouldn't actually cheer for.


----------



## SPCDRI

I hate MJF already?


----------



## The XL 2

MJF is absolute money


----------



## Erik.

See, guys.

PATIENCE.

It's looking like the first half of the PPV was showcasing talent you wouldn't usually see and the second half is all about story.

:mark:


----------



## PresidentGasman

Ace said:


> MJF is an amazing heel.


this promo is convincing me they should build him up as the top heel i literally never heard of this guy until All In and hes a chad of a heel thats for sure.


----------



## Ace

This dude is an amazing heel.


----------



## Mordecay

Here we go with the "You boo me because you are jealous" promo :lauren


----------



## EMGESP

Glad this show has some edge to it at least.


----------



## What A Maneuver

PresidentGasman said:


> yeah he was at the HoF literally a month a go, i was not expecting this at all.


Right? They must have pitched this to him as a dig at HHH or something haha. Wonder what the ramifications will be.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> I live under a rock apparently cos I didn't know who this guy is :lol
> 
> But I hate him already LOL


You should also check out his interview with Chris Van Vliet


----------



## Mox Girl

Can we get to the belt reveal before my stream craps itself again? :lol


----------



## Trophies

MJF :sodone


----------



## Stellar

Bret Hart cracking a smile at MJF making fun of the HOF fan thing.


----------



## 260825

*I think right now they're exercising their use of mic work. Of how "dark" they can go, or non-PG.*


----------



## Erik.

Isnt it great when fans actually boo a heel?


----------



## Ace

Inject MJF promos into my veins.


----------



## RKing85

Bret trying so hard not to laugh at MJF.


----------



## Roxinius

I'd appreciate if anyone has a stream dm me mine disappeared


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Isn't it already too long?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

MJF can carry this company on his back. This guy has Rock potential.


----------



## Mango13

Yup MJF is fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## Disputed

SEABISCUIT


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

MJF is a great mic worker


----------



## SPCDRI

He's not breaking any new ground, but he's saying all the old heel shit so well. 

:mark:


----------



## Ace

Actual heat.

Sea biscuit.

My god this is amazing


----------



## King Gimp

bret's corpsing lol


----------



## Mox Girl

That guy is Luke Perry's son? I had no idea :lol I'm learning things!!


----------



## Ace

MJF got that CM Punk mic skills.


----------



## Death Rider

Havoc is going to kill MJF :mark:


----------



## Barty

MJF is a brilliant heel!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MJF has really improved from when I first saw him.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Hulk Hogan appeared in TNA as well so I don't think this old bag of shit appearing in AEW makes any difference.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This is losing me being 3.5 hours into the show. Sweet belt though


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> Isnt it great when fans actually boo a heel?


it's easy when you have babyfaces you want to root for and heels that can work the mic. 

WWE turns fan favs heel and cardboard boxes as babyfaces.


----------



## virus21

King Gimp said:


> bret's corpsing lol


Send for the Man


----------



## Ace

Lmao someone screen shot MJF selling that punch.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Mox Girl said:


> Can we get to the belt reveal before my stream craps itself again? :lol


Girl, same. My stream was actually behaving during Cody/Dustin's match. Which was shocking. When it does that you know you're due for a thousand pauses during the later good stuff.


----------



## Trophies

Can we see the belt tho? :lol


----------



## SPCDRI

WHAT THE FUCK. HE STOLE BRET'S CATCH PHRASE AND SAID IT SUCKS! BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm ready to see this title!


----------



## Cult03

BarrettBarrage said:


> World of difference between a comedy youtube channel and crapping on a rival at your Hall of Fame ceremony.
> Get over it, seriously.


But saying Triple H threw the first punch is a lie. I don't care that it was done. I want the rivalry. But don't be dishonest because it suits your agenda


----------



## Ace

That is beautiful.

Fuck.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Thats a good fucking title, reminds me a mix of the IWGP and a UFC Title.


----------



## ellthom

nice looking title.


----------



## Erik.

WOW at that fucking belt.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13

Now that is what a fucking championship should look like :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

looks tight


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Ok that promo was good but it took a over scripted style of nonsense


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kinda looks like the old UFC belts.


----------



## Trophies

Fucking nice belt.


----------



## EMGESP

Kinda looks like the old UFC belt, I'm okay with that. Just a classy looking Gold belt.


----------



## RKing85

they didn't get one clear sustained shot of the belt that whole segment. haha.


----------



## Mox Girl

What A Maneuver said:


> Girl, same. My stream was actually behaving during Cody/Dustin's match. Which was shocking. When it does that you know you're due for a thousand pauses during the later good stuff.


Same here, it died just as Cody was talking after the match :lol But whoever is running the stream I'm watching is getting it back up quite fast after it gets taken down.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

So what makes MJF the bad guy here? 3 on 1 seems real fair.


----------



## bradatar

I just marked harder then ever MJF is the top heel in the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

They're really having a complete nightmare with their production at times.

Reveal the belt and barely show a clear shot.


----------



## Wrestling Dave

Is anyone on this roster taller than 5"7? Jfc. That MJF guy has personality but he's another midget. Is this is a cruiserweight show and I haven't been told?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

These useless cameramen couldn't get a decent shot of it lmao.


----------



## Disputed

Nothing very original about the belt, just looks like what your top title ought to


----------



## elo

That belt is a monster.


----------



## Taroostyles

Segment served its purpose to cool down after that insane match


----------



## The XL 2

MJF is one of the few guys in the whole business that could actually draw money if used correctly.


----------



## 260825

*AEW are absolutely nailing it, especially with the title look.

It's basically like someone went through this forum, & selected all the best ideas of what WWE needs to do & why WWE sucks .. & then brought this company to life.*


----------



## Mordecay

That looks like the IWGP title :bjpenn


----------



## Stormbringer

THAT IS AN AMAZING CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## Ace

That belt actually looks prestigious and worth chasing after.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I want Cody with the belt having strap matches with his brother.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Cult03 said:


> But saying Triple H threw the first punch is a lie. I don't care that it was done. I want the rivalry. But don't be dishonest because it suits your agenda


There is no 'agenda'.

You sound like a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Beatles123

Great belt.


----------



## PresidentGasman

I hope MJF is the first title challenger against Hangman or Omega.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Trophies said:


> Can we see the belt tho? :lol


that one dude holding it started to show it but the camera cut away ha ha


----------



## SPCDRI

Gorgeous belt! Beats that universal twizzler title to a pulp.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I barely got a good look at it!


----------



## Soul_Body

Yo, I WANT that belt.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

This match is about to take our breath away.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn they got Bret for this. That's a hell of a get even for just a 1 off.

MJF showing how great he can really be. He's a natural talker. He's making a believer out of me. Giving Jungle Boy and Havoc spotlights there says they see a lot in them.

Only bad part of the segment was the belt reveal itself. The first time we see it is Bret holding it up in the air and we never even get a real good shot of it. Belt itself looks good though.


----------



## Mox Girl

Anybody got a picture of the belt? I completely missed it of course :lol


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Man my stream keeps getting copyrighted then brought back on. If someone has a steady stream PM me please!


----------



## What A Maneuver

Mox Girl said:


> Same here, it died just as Cody was talking after the match :lol But whoever is running the stream I'm watching is getting it back up quite fast after it gets taken down.


Wait, he talked after the match? hahaha. We must be watching the same stream because I missed that.


----------



## Erik.

:mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Whether or not they fully commit to making MJF the top star in this company will make or break the company. He's the best talker in the industry.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Erik. said:


> WOW at that fucking belt.
> 
> :mark:


that belt is gonna look even better around Omega or Hangmans waist.


----------



## bradatar

FUCK THE BELT WE HAVE MJF YOU FUCKS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I barely saw the belt :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestling Dave

More midgets! Holy fuck! How is every wrestler so short?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jericho wins with a Mox run in to attack Omega. Give it to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MOTN/Y incoming.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Joe Goldberg

Corbin>>>>MJF


----------



## 260825

*Who else thinks that AEW chants will be the new "CM Punk" chants at WWE events especially when they're not delivering.*


----------



## safc-scotty

Mox Girl said:


> Anybody got a picture of the belt? I completely missed it of course :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132473333222727681
Think that was about the best shot of it during the segment.


----------



## virus21

Erik. said:


> :mark:


Now *that's* a championship belt.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Hangman defending the title vs MJF at All In 2 would be fucking dimes.


----------



## drougfree

meltzer driver wtf?


----------



## EMGESP

Wrastlemondu said:


> *AEW are absolutely nailing it, especially with the title look.
> 
> It's basically like someone went through this forum, & selected all the best ideas of what WWE needs to do & why WWE sucks .. & then brought this company to life.*


Yeah the title looks like a nice classic big gold belt.


----------



## Chrome

That belt. :banderas


----------



## Cult03

BarrettBarrage said:


> There is no 'agenda'.
> 
> You sound like a conspiracy theorist.


 You're kidding right? Have you seen this place over the last year? There's definitely a few agendas


----------



## Mango13

Those masks are bad ass.


----------



## Barty

Man, I would've actually paid for this PPV! Surprised my stream had been perfect, but I guess it is a 'paid for' illegal streaming package lol


----------



## Swan-San

Everything pre the japanese womens match was trash, it's been ok since then, but overall the roster is trash. The only new guys that aren't a tag team that look promising are MJF and hangman


----------



## Beatles123

THAT IS A SEXY BELT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik.

Lucha Bros :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Belt reminds me a bit of the big gold World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> FUCK THE BELT WE HAVE MJF YOU FUCKS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen anything like it in a long time. Dude has more potential than anyone of the last 15 years. He's better than Punk.


----------



## bradatar

Joe Goldberg said:


> Corbin>>>>MJF




As top Corbin fan around here i say no. MJF is the best heel in the world. Fuck it I’m all in Cody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentGasman

Lucha Bros are great as Singles and as a Tag, there versatile and were a great pick up for AEW.


----------



## Erik.

Pentagon about to put a few people on notice.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MetalKiwi

Erik. said:


>


That's what you call a belt !


----------



## Wrestling Dave

I think the title looks terrible tbh. Much prefer the current WWE championship. The AEW title just looks like a mess of gold, no real design.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really want The Bucks to start causing riots in Arena Mexico like Eddie Guerrero and Art Barr used to do back in the day. I know they're capable of that level of heel douchebaggery.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Lucha bros are the coolest lucha wrestlers i have ever seen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

What I love so much is the story telling.

Bucks lay off mentioned and part of the story, likewise with Dustin.


----------



## RKing85

My body is ready for this one. Love the Elvis jumpsuits.

Going with the Young Bucks to win this one, then the Lucha Brothers to win the titles back on that AAA show that the rematch was announced for.


----------



## EMGESP

I love the fact that everyone is allowed to call it a Belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre

the young bucks theme has a Tool vibe to it


----------



## Disputed

Lucha Bros probably win here, the Elite cant just win every match theyre in


----------



## ellthom

People on twitter saying Bret fell off stage after the fade to black. I hope he;s okay


----------



## Trophies

I used to The Young Bucks and Briscoe Brothers confused. Granted, I don't follow ROH and only go by names I guess it was bound to happen. :lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

Erik. said:


> Pentagon about to put a few people on notice.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Pentagon is fucking great, his match against Omega at All In was amazing, he would be credible in the World title scene with Omega,Hangman,and MJF as a singles competitor


----------



## NXT Only

I’m legit in love with this company.


----------



## Ace

This thread is so active, have WWE threads been this active?

Even WM was pretty meh activity wise and that was 9 hrs long.


----------



## Mox Girl

Hey the Lucha Brothers, I saw them at WrestleCon Supershow, they're cool.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mark my words MJF is the next Rock. He's the guy that can create a new boom period.


----------



## Life010

Hahaha ofcourse Rick fucking Knox is the ref for this match!


----------



## EMGESP

That Cody/Dustin match, Bret Hart and Belt reveal have been great moments for me. I think the show turned around in a good way. 

I'm gonna have to rewatch that Cody/Dustin match at least another dozen times lol.


----------



## MetalKiwi

So happy I paid for this PPV. 100% support!


----------



## virus21

Ace said:


> This thread is so active, have WWE threads been this active?
> 
> Even WM was pretty meh activity wise and that was 9 hrs long.


Not really


----------



## 260825

*It's got that sports-feeling. 

All it needs now is Michael Buffer.*


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> That Cody/Dustin match, Bret Hart and Belt reveal have been great moments for me. I think the show turned around in a good way.
> 
> I'm gonna have to rewatch that Cody/Dustin match at least another dozen times lol.


Looks like they set this show up to have their foreign showcases to the American Audience with the second half of the show being all about story telling and what AEW is going to be about.

Think about it. First half you had their new womens division highlighted, OWE and Joshi wrestling.

Second half, we've had Cody/Dustin, MJF highlighting his character, the new world title, Young Bucks/Lucha Bros and then Omega/Jericho!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

ellthom said:


> People on twitter saying Bret fell off stage after the fade to black. I hope he;s okay


Can Bret catch a fucking break? Christ.


----------



## Stormbringer

I just hope Pentagon actually shows up for this one


----------



## MrThortan

Would like the Bucks to drop their title. Can't have a clean sweep for the Elite


----------



## Joe Goldberg

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Mark my words MJF is the next Rock. He's the guy that can create a new boom period.


No. People who used to watch wrestling then are now old and new generation is least interested in wrestling especially with the emergence of internet and spoilers on net. People have more things to do now than just watching people bleeding like maniacs


----------



## Joe Goldberg

So happy, I didn't pay for this shit. I hate when people are bleeding and not to say I am also have blood phobia.


----------



## Erik.

Man, I fucking love Pentagon


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Joe Goldberg said:


> No. People who used to watch wrestling then are now old and new generation is least interested in wrestling especially with the emergence of internet and spoilers on net. People have more things to do now than just watching people bleeding like maniacs


Then go do something different?


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Mark my words MJF is the next Rock. He's the guy that can create a new boom period.




I’ll follow him to the end of the world my wife is trying to talk about how these Mexicans are better then wwe Mexicans and I don’t care. MJF for life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

This crowd has been hot all fucking night


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Joe Goldberg said:


> So happy, I didn't pay for this shit. I hate when people are bleeding and not to say I am also have blood phobia.


nice gimmick you have on here. It usually last about a couple more months though.


----------



## Barty

Assuming they've loosened the mat? Sounds much more 'springy' than at has at any other point


----------



## PresidentGasman

Erik. said:


> Man, I fucking love Pentagon


Completely agree id love for him to have a full feud with Omega, so many crisp matches would come of it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> I’ll follow him to the end of the world my wife is trying to talk about how these Mexicans are better then wwe Mexicans and I don’t care. MJF for life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't even get excited about the rest of the show now. When you know you've seen the best in the world before the main event its just downhill.


----------



## EMGESP

Yeah, I totally haven't given that crowd any props. They have really been hot for this PPV.


----------



## PresidentGasman

bradatar said:


> I’ll follow him to the end of the world my wife is trying to talk about how these Mexicans are better then wwe Mexicans and I don’t care. MJF for life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hangman-MJF feuding for the title could be the next Hogan-Piper mark my words.


----------



## Stormbringer

GOLDBERG-ING by Matt!


----------



## PresidentGasman

on an unrelated note i love how the second show is at a fighting game tournament, im really passionate about fighting games even more so than wrestling, im def watching smash then AEW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I want to see MJF vs Punk so fucking bad. They should both be heels and lets see who gets the best of the exchanges.


----------



## SPCDRI

Good story about all the ring rust spots with the bucks, this is well done.


----------



## Chan Hung

This pay-per-view has been amazing


----------



## Alright_Mate

Fenix, holy fucking shit :mark


----------



## Erik.

Fucking Fenix :mark:


----------



## ellthom

fuck you physics


----------



## Chan Hung

I love how the referee made this seem like a boxing Style Match in the beginning


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I wonder who is all backstage, legends etc.


----------



## SPCDRI

These Luchadors are INSANE. Why can't WWE get guys of this caliber, why are they always turned into undercard jobber joke acts? Holy shit, this is cool!

:mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wait, did they change the ring mat? lol I just noticed there's no blood on it :lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

Chan Hung said:


> This pay-per-view has been amazing


yeah fucking agree im 100% making AEW my primary promotion now and it hasnt even been the main event.


----------



## Chan Hung

this ppv has been fucking epic.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I can't even get excited about the rest of the show now. When you know you've seen the best in the world before the main event its just downhill.




Jericho is always gold and wife is in love with him or else I’d agree. Fuck man this dude seriously is a superstar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Chan Hung said:


> This pay-per-view has been amazing


I kind of knew what to expect since I watched All In but this show has far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Stinger Fan said:


> Wait, did they change the ring mat? lol I just noticed there's no blood on it :lol


they probably had to lol. thats gonna be hard to clean.


----------



## patpat

OOOOOOOOHHH MYYY GODDD!!!!


----------



## Erik.

SPCDRI said:


> These Luchadors are INSANE. Why can't WWE get guys of this caliber, why are they always turned into undercard jobber joke acts? Holy shit, this is cool!
> 
> :mark:


WWE just water down their talents move set, thats all.

That's why I feel AEW being an alternative is a good thing, it MAY just have WWE change the way they feel on move sets and letting wrestlers go all out.


----------



## Chan Hung

PresidentGasman said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pay-per-view has been amazing
> 
> 
> 
> yeah fucking agree im 100% making AEW my primary promotion now and it hasnt even been the main event.
Click to expand...

Same
My mom seeing this and shes die hard WWE mark but is enjoying this!!!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Flip flop. Imagine playing a drinking game with this match. Take a shot for every flip and there will be a massacre among people who are playing the game.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Matt usually nails that clean.


----------



## PresidentGasman

just when you think all hope is dead and wrestling is now boring, here comes AEW saving it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fenix is unmatched when it comes to sequences!


----------



## Erik.

Joe Goldberg said:


> Flip flop. Imagine playing a drinking game with this match. Take a shot for every flip and there will be a massacre among people who are playing the game.


Iv t00k a shot everytiiiiime youvvve posted somfin shit in this threddd.

cann you tel?


----------



## Disputed

Mango13 said:


> I kind of knew what to expect since I watched All In but this show has far exceeded my expectations.


This is better than All In imo


----------



## Mox Girl

This is actually my first time seeing the Young Bucks wrestle and I am impressed. And I already knew the Lucha Bros were good, so yay


----------



## SPCDRI

These tag teams are NUTS. I'm loving this match.


----------



## Taroostyles

This show is definitely better than All In


----------



## Stinger Fan

SPCDRI said:


> These Luchadors are INSANE. Why can't WWE get guys of this caliber, why are they always turned into undercard jobber joke acts? Holy shit, this is cool!
> 
> :mark:


They have plenty of guys who work like they do, the difference is that in the WWE they are restricted in their in ring ability because everyone has to wrestle the "WWE style". While every other company doesn't, so wrestlers have more freedom and are typically better outside of the WWE.


----------



## Mango13

Disputed said:


> This is better than All In imo


100%


----------



## PresidentGasman

Taroostyles said:


> This show is definitely better than All In


All In was the test, this is like Salvation for Pro Wrestling, sure AEW wont be above criticism but this PPV is legitimately the best thing in American Pro Wrestling in years and they have my attenion.


----------



## RKing85

this match is everything the fans wanted it to be.

These 4 knew what the fans would want and they are giving it to them.


----------



## bradatar

I don’t agree kicking out of that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

25th May 2019, the day AEW made Tag Team wrestling great again.

I bet the likes of The Revival and The Usos are watching this crying.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

MJF is what people mean when they say a larger than life star makes all the difference. He's the kind of guy that even if the rest of your show sucks people would still pay to see.

WWE has nobody like him. Miz is a fucking toy car compared to MJF's Ferrari.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132478429230751744


----------



## SPCDRI

bradatar said:


> I don’t agree kicking out of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too big of a spot and the callback to the motor city machine guns I saw them have, I dunno, I think there should have been a breakup.


----------



## PresidentGasman

bradatar said:


> I don’t agree kicking out of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eh i kind of hope The Lucha Bros win just so hardcore WWE fans cant accuse them of complete nepotism but ill be fine if the bucks win too.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Since AEW is infallible, I wonder how many new consumers will they bring to this industry. People outside NA/UK don't give a fuck about wrestling outside WWE so lets see if they can target them or will they be happy with marks as their target.


----------



## EMGESP

Can we please just chill out on the super kicks.


----------



## Mox Girl

I want the Lucha Bros to win this I think.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Alright_Mate said:


> 25th May 2019, the day AEW made Tag Team wrestling great again.
> 
> I bet the likes of The Revival and The Usos are watching this crying.


Jim Cornette would have an aneurysm from what your saying but i fucking agree.


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> MJF is what people mean when they say a larger than life star makes all the difference. He's the kind of guy that even if the rest of your show sucks people would still pay to see.
> 
> WWE has nobody like him. Miz is a fucking toy car compared to MJF's Ferrari.


Owens is just like him but the WWE handcuffs Owens too much.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Holy. Shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Lucha Bros, fucking hell :bow


----------



## Stormbringer

PresidentGasman said:


> this PPV is legitimately the best thing in American Pro Wrestling in years and they have my attenion.


Check out Lucha Underground. That was the best thing in American wrestling when they were around.


----------



## Mango13

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## ellthom

thats the hardest part of the ring you know...


----------



## RKing85

k, they can cut back on the crowd shots. 

Even Kevin Dunn is saying this is overkill.


----------



## Loudness

Joe Goldberg said:


> Since AEW is infallible, I wonder how many new consumers will they bring to this industry. People outside NA/UK don't give a fuck about wrestling outside WWE so lets see if they can target them or will they be happy with marks as their target.


How much $$$ are you getting per post by WWE for shitting on this PPV? Holy shit.


----------



## Erik.

Fuck me. What a spot


----------



## TheLooseCanon

that destroyer on the apron. FUCK...............


----------



## PresidentGasman

Vince McMahon on suicide watch.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Taroostyles said:


> This show is definitely better than All In



EASILY. They really outdid themselves here.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens is just like him but the WWE handcuffs Owens too much.


Nope. I love Owens and he's got nothing on MJF. This kid is 23 years old out there cutting promos like peak Piper and Rock.


----------



## PresidentGasman

ok this match is great but that should of been in 3 imo.


----------



## Mango13

ellthom said:


> thats the hardest part of the ring you know...


Cole is that you?


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Nope. I love Owens and he's got nothing on MJF. This kid is 23 years old out there cutting promos like peak Piper and Rock.


Owens does amazing promos when they let him go. Just watch his first promo against Cena or his NXT stuff
Hell watching his Indie stuff


----------



## EMGESP

All the kick outs and high spots kinda lost me at this point. This match should have ended like 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Chan Hung

Guys I completely love how the story progresses in the ring and the ring psychology it's amazing I'm marking out


----------



## PresidentGasman

Joe Goldberg said:


> Since AEW is infallible, I wonder how many new consumers will they bring to this industry. People outside NA/UK don't give a fuck about wrestling outside WWE so lets see if they can target them or will they be happy with marks as their target.


wow you are an idiot, AEW isnt infallible, theres a couple things i have lightly disagreed with so far on this PPV, but the good far outweighs the bad, grow some taste.


----------



## Illogical

EMGESP said:


> Can we please just chill out on the super kicks.


and the Superman kickouts and the looking shocked at the kickouts...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens does amazing promos when they let him go. Just watch his first promo against Cena or his NXT stuff
> Hell watching his Indie stuff


I've seen all his stuff. He's not close. MJF is a once a generation talent.


----------



## Death Rider

I am still loving this match but the kicks out are getting silly now :lol


----------



## Mango13

These kickouts are starting to annoy me


----------



## The XL 2

This is a little spotty for my tastes.


----------



## Continuum

might aswell call them the superkick boys thats all they know


----------



## 260825

*WWE can't compete with this talent & these type of spots. Not even a Cesaro workrate match.*


----------



## Mox Girl

This is an awesome match but yeah there's been a lot of kickouts...


----------



## PresidentGasman

This match is kind of overbooked but still great nothingless, i expect the Lucha Bros will get the 3 soon.


----------



## Mordecay

This is a PWG match, for better or worse


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I've seen all his stuff. He's not close. MJF is a once a generation talent.


LOL ok dude whatever


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This is NXT takeover level kickout spam


----------



## ellthom

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> I am still loving this match but the kicks out are getting silly now :lol


yea it;s getting very goofy, it's still fun to watch but I kind of lost my suspension of disbelief a while ago


----------



## MrThortan

If this it what everyone considers flippy shit, then I love flippy shit


----------



## EMGESP

Yeah I'm exhausted too JR. Its a kickout fest. Come on already, fuck.


----------



## RKing85

been a few to many missing of moves, being on the wrong camera. That will need to improve over time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> This is an awesome match but yeah there's been a lot of kickouts...


yeah if they could tone down the kick outs, they will be in good shape


----------



## Stormbringer

PresidentGasman said:


> ok this match is great but that should of been in 3 imo.


Biggest problem in wrestling right here. Use these super moves to END the match and save something for the rematches dammit.


----------



## Mox Girl

That should have been 3 tbh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

wonder if any of the elite guys will put someone over?


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Tbh this is what Ricochet do in WWE week in and week out. Ali and Ricochet>>>>>Young Bucks and all other spot monkeys in AEW


----------



## DGenerationMC

Of course this match is gonna end with Penta snapping the Bucks' arms after all these crazy moves.


----------



## Disputed

Young Bucks matches are ALWAYS overbooked. Its just how they work. I enjoy it but its not for everyone


----------



## Erik.

I feel like this is a moves match just to simply showcase these guys to a newer audience who perhaps havent seen them before.

Enjoyable still.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Way too many kickouts even for TYB.


----------



## Barty

Only complaint is the sheer number of near falls. Very, very impressed by this match


----------



## bradatar

Bro I don’t care about most things but MJF is the best heel I’ve ever seen 


Haha bucks win..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

yeah appart from the sickouts it's awesome, they are trying to do too much I think. finish it


----------



## KingofKings1524

Bucks really should have taken the L there.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wrong team won UGH


----------



## Disputed

So...is Jericho winning?


----------



## EMGESP

This was like a parody of over kickout matches. Jesus, match was seriously 5 minutes longer than needed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Now that was an amazing tag team match and great finish by the Young Bucks. *_


----------



## Mox Girl

Aw I wanted the Lucha Bros to win but I'm not disappointed. Really great match but a few too many kickouts.


----------



## Taroostyles

Great match just a tad too long a


----------



## DGenerationMC

Can't wait for mega heel Bucks to start monthly riots in Mexico with AAA.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I have a headache in a good way after that.

Crazy match, surprised Young Bucks won though.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Are the young bucks and Cody always gonna put themselves over?....


----------



## ellthom

Lucha Bros should have won


----------



## rbl85

I just think about it but the Lucha Bros are probably going to win those belts back in Mexico


----------



## Mordecay

Elite 4-0 :heston, got to love having your own company


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I forgot, ALL IN, didn't all of the Elite win their matches? Are they undefeated so far through 2 shows?


----------



## Disputed

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Are the young bucks and Cody always gonna put themselves over?....


well theyre vs eachother next ppv so someone will have to lose


----------



## Roxinius

Joe Goldberg said:


> Tbh this is what Ricochet do in WWE week in and week out. Ali and Ricochet>>>>>Young Bucks and all other spot monkeys in AEW


You hate this so much but you still sit here watching it you're pathetic


----------



## birthday_massacre

EMGESP said:


> This was like a parody of over kickout matches. Jesus, match was seriously 5 minutes longer than needed.


yeah they are already making their high impact moves look weak


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> Bro I don’t care about most things but MJF is the best heel I’ve ever seen
> 
> 
> Haha bucks win..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we could just get Lacey and Truth over here I wouldn't have to pay attention to WWE again. MJF is IT. This is the kinda guy fans like us have waited an eternity for to come around again.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Wannabe Cliques refusing to put anyone else over. Cody is the new Haitch in his reluctance to put anyone else over.


----------



## Chan Hung

My view of this ppv has climbed up high as fuck. Started meh and went to amazing just like the story progression of the matches:clap


----------



## EMGESP

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Are the young bucks and Cody always gonna put themselves over?....


Its gonna be "Doesn't work for me Brother" 2.0.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Lucha Bros vs Bucks:

Overbooked

Wrong team went over


Womens 4 way:

Wrong person went over


those are my only 3 complaints so far, if this was a WWE show there would be well over 30 complaints by now, this is a hell of a way to start a promotion.


----------



## Death Rider

Would have preferred the Lucha brothers to win tbh


----------



## SPCDRI

too many kickouts, wanted to see the luchadors win, but the SPOTZ were SICK. Anybody saying WWE puts on spotfests like that is kidding themselves, for the people that want to see moves out the wazoo, how are you supposed to be beat these guys? WWE Style feels positively comatose in comparison.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> Elite 4-0 :heston, got to love having your own company


Page, and Bucks should have lost.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Great match...a few too many false finishes. But 2 matches in a row that were very very high quality with Jericho/Omega to go.


----------



## Demoslasher

Honestly, never saw the appeal of the young bucks. Just do a lot of super kicks and my God how many kick outs is too many?


----------



## ellthom

Mordecay said:


> Elite 4-0 :heston, got to love having your own company


Was hoping this would be the one match where they would lose. Obviously not.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mordecay said:


> Elite 4-0 :heston, got to love having your own company


yeah, hope this is just building up to put people over at a later time and not Clique style.


----------



## Chan Hung

Btw I love MJF as a heel. Fucking douche lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Also very happy to see the show trending worldwide on Twitter.


----------



## Continuum

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Are the young bucks and Cody always gonna put themselves over?....


Cody is the HHH of this company and the young bucks are scott hall and nash.


----------



## patpat

ellthom said:


> Lucha Bros should have won


I think they want to get it back in their own country tho , makes sense to me


----------



## Stinger Fan

For the people who say the Lucha Bro's should have won or are surprised the Bucks won, you have to remember this wasn't the Young Bucks call. It was for the AAA tag titles afterall.


----------



## Boldgerg

Joe Goldberg said:


> Wannabe Cliques refusing to put anyone else over. Cody is the new Haitch in his reluctance to put anyone else over.


Oxygen thief.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Great match, But it went longer than it needed to and I also think the Lucha Bros should've won.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SPCDRI said:


> too many kickouts, wanted to see the luchadors win, but the SPOTZ were SICK. Anybody saying WWE puts on spotfests like that is kidding themselves, for the people that want to see moves out the wazoo, how are you supposed to be beat these guys? WWE Style feels positively comatose in comparison.


NXT is as close as WWE will get to AEW

AEW is basically NXT on a bigger scale


----------



## PresidentGasman

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Would have preferred the Lucha brothers to win tbh


yeah i dont think the Bucks had bad intentions by going over but you know how the hardcore WWE is crowd is gonna be.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

TheLooseCanon said:


> I forgot, ALL IN, didn't all of the Elite win their matches? Are they undefeated so far through 2 shows?


Yes and people made excuses for it then too. At the very least TYB should've lost in the main event of All In since it was just an exhibition at the end of the day. I'm pulling for Jericho here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So is Khan having to pay to go over on PPV?


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't see the first Jericho Omega match so I have nothing to base this one on or compare it to :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loved the Luchas vs the Bucks. Loving the show very much as well.


----------



## 260825

*Overbooked but it did it's job of showcasing the talent & what you can come to expect.*


----------



## Paladine

Bucks had to win. They can't go into the next aew show losers from this match. Obviously they will do rematch in Mexico and the luchas will get the titles back.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Continuum said:


> Cody is the HHH of this company and the young bucks are scott hall and nash.


That's a fail if that's who they think they are.

They got MJF though so it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Erik.

TheLooseCanon said:


> So is Khan having to pay to go over on PPV?


Why? There's 55 minutes left.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Joe Goldberg said:


> Wannabe Cliques refusing to put anyone else over. Cody is the new Haitch in his reluctance to put anyone else over.


Bro you're taking my gimmick and making it shit.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Mox Girl said:


> I didn't see the first Jericho Omega match so I have nothing to base this one on or compare it to :lol


Same.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm calling a Jericho victory via interference. Not sure who helps him but I know who I'd like it to be.


----------



## patpat

already said they were gonna get it back in Mexico, of course AAA would want them to get it back in their country


----------



## The XL 2

Haha Chris is great


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mox Girl said:


> I didn't see the first Jericho Omega match so I have nothing to base this one on or compare it to :lol


their NJPW match was pretty good, used a lot of weapons to make up for Jerichos lack of experience in their style, i think this will be pretty good, gonna be basically impossible to top Cody-Dustin though.


----------



## Erik.

AEW really knocking it out of the park with these video packages!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI

Oh, if the Lucha Bros are working a match in Mexico, they're going over.


----------



## birthday_massacre

THE MAN said:


> Loved the Luchas vs the Bucks. Loving the show very much as well.


I only have two issues, some of the finishes and too many kick outs


----------



## RKing85

that was outstanding.

nice of them to get out of the ring before the last couple seconds of the basketball game as well.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm calling a Jericho victory via interference. Not sure who helps him but I know who I'd like it to be.


it makes sense for a debut.

Next show:

Cody and Dustin vs Bucks
Hangman vs Y2J
Omega vs ??????????


Mox!


----------



## birthday_massacre

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm calling a Jericho victory via interference. Not sure who helps him but I know who I'd like it to be.


Moxley or Swagger


----------



## King Gimp

wtf


----------



## Barty

So this is going to end around the 5hour mark, including pre-show. Makes sense for this one, but I would hope future ppvs would run around the 4hour mark


----------



## bradatar

THE AYALLOAHH OF ROCK N ROOLLLAAA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disputed

ghosts of jerichos past


----------



## Mango13

The list of Jericho :mark:


----------



## PresidentGasman

HOLY SHIT thats a fucking entrance. a nod to basically all of his gimmicks.


----------



## RKing85

The quick cut montage of the different versions of Jericho was dope.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I thought that was Kenny dressed as Lionheart at first :lol


----------



## Barty

Awesome entrance


----------



## birthday_massacre

When did Jericho turn into axl rose lol

\


----------



## Erik.

TheLooseCanon said:


> it makes sense for a debut.
> 
> Next show:
> 
> Cody and Dustin vs Bucks
> Hangman vs Y2J
> Omega vs ??????????
> 
> 
> Mox!


Their next show is:

Cody vs. Darby Allin
Omega & The Bucks vs. PAC & Lucha Bros

Though with PAC gone, they could quite easily replace him with Moxley.


----------



## MetalKiwi

That was pretty cool


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Chris Jericho came out with his own music. roud


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Axl Rose Jericho


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Great entrance


----------



## Stinger Fan

This show has not felt like 3 hours at all.


----------



## Mango13

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Chris Jericho came out with his own music. roud


he did for their first match as well


----------



## PresidentGasman

Erik. said:


> Their next show is:
> 
> Cody vs. Darby Allin
> Omega & The Bucks vs. PAC & Lucha Bros
> 
> Though with PAC gone, they could quite easily replace him with Moxley.


I think their gonna do Hangman vs Omega (or Jericho) for the title at their first TNT show.


----------



## LaMelo

I’m keeping up with the show here, was Darby Allin in the Casino Battle Royale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Why is there a Crackle Barrel in the ring?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> Their next show is:
> 
> Cody vs. Darby Allin
> Omega & The Bucks vs. PAC & Lucha Bros
> 
> Though with PAC gone, they could quite easily replace him with Moxley.


Is that a legit AEW show?


----------



## EMGESP

Omega needs to go over here. Jericho is already an established star, AEW needs to make a new Star with Omega.


----------



## Erik.

PresidentGasman said:


> I think their gonna do Hangman vs Omega (or Jericho) for the title at their first TNT show.


That'll be at All-In 2 in Chicago, in my view.

But that's not until another 3 and a half months.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheLooseCanon said:


> it makes sense for a debut.
> 
> Next show:
> 
> Cody and Dustin vs Bucks
> Hangman vs Y2J
> Omega vs ??????????
> 
> 
> Mox!


----------



## King Gimp

Roberts Omega introduction gives me the fucking shivers man


----------



## Disputed

Like the theme for Omega


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

They botched the pyro... A bunch of people need to be slapped and fired tonight.


----------



## PresidentGasman

does NJPW own the rights to Omega's old music ? this music doesnt feel as epic but i can still get behind it.


----------



## Erik.

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is that a legit AEW show?


It's like a glorified house show, its a mix with a fight gaming event. (Fyter Fest)

But their next event after that is a charity PPV called Fight for the Fallen and the matches scheduled for that so far are:

Kenny Omega vs. Cima
Dustin & Cody vs. The Young Bucks

If we're getting Moxley in ANY capacity, its likely he wont be facing off with any top name until September when All-In 2 happens in Chicago.


----------



## DGenerationMC

LOL the literal Cracker Barrel returns.


----------



## Demoslasher

So...4-0 for the elite...they also all won during all in...sorry but that kinda bothers me. Are they really just going to put themselves over in every match? Honestly this might be part of why PAC Backed out...just saying 

Lucha Brothers should have won


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

This new theme is lame. Devil's Sky was the goat theme music.


----------



## Disputed

CRACKER BARREL LOL


----------



## Stormbringer

Is that Noelle Foley in the crowd?!


----------



## bradatar

Jericho is fat as fuck according to wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

So this match is going to go on for a good 45 minutes here.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jericho's tights are very Benoit-esque here.


----------



## King Gimp

THICC IS JERICHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EMGESP

God, Jericho looks like absolute crap. I get "I'm on the verge of a heart attack" look.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Omega to win here, i couldnt predict how a Omega-Hangman for the title would go down, maybe they put the belt on Omega because hes a huge draw and to bring the belt prestige,or maybe they go with the build it up approach for Hangman


----------



## Roxinius

Demoslasher said:


> So...4-0 for the elite...they also all won during all in...sorry but that kinda bothers me. Are they really just going to put themselves over in every match? Honestly this might be part of why PAC Backed out...just saying
> 
> Lucha Brothers should have won


It wasnt on them to book that one it was AAA the lucha bros will win the titles back in Mexico


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, who or what is in that barrel, lol. They don't bring that in for no reason, unless it's just a quick Cracker Barrel plug.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> Jericho is fat as fuck according to wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Y2Fat?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Jerichos attire benoit tribute?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

EMGESP said:


> God, Jericho looks like absolute crap. I get "I'm on the verge of a heart attack" look.


Like I said the fat Axl Rose look lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Yea Jericho def got a freshmen 15


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> So this match is going to go on for a good 45 minutes here.


Jericho ain't gonna last 45 minutes. Dude already looks gassed.


----------



## Mango13

Stormbringer said:


> Is that Noelle Foley in the crowd?!


Yes


----------



## PresidentGasman

Erik. said:


> That'll be at All-In 2 in Chicago, in my view.
> 
> But that's not until another 3 and a half months.


I mean they could but if they already determine the match i wouldnt be so sure they wait that long.


----------



## Erik.

PresidentGasman said:


> I mean they could but if they already determine the match i wouldnt be so sure they wait that long.


Omega is booked at the next two PPVs.

So unless they have a PPV in August - it'll be at All-In 2


----------



## Stormbringer

I'd say Jericho has the excuse of being 50, but HBK looks jacked as fuck!


----------



## bradatar

She says Jericho is like Snooki fat so it’s cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP

If Omega doesn't go over that out of shape fucker then there is no hope for creative at AEW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## PresidentGasman

Erik. said:


> Omega is booked at the next two PPVs.
> 
> So unless they have a PPV in August - it'll be at All-In 2


kind of makes me wonder when the TNT weekly show starts, but then again you might be right im not sure if they would give the title match away on free TV


----------



## LaMelo

We want Moxley!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

He's gotten a bit tubby for sure


----------



## EMGESP

Jokes on you Omega, Jericho doesn't have a chest.


----------



## bradatar

We really aren’t getting Mox lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barty

Was he getting called generico? Lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

Stormbringer said:


> I'd say Jericho has the excuse of being 50, but HBK looks jacked as fuck!


I don't think people realize this but Christopher Daniels is 49 too lol He's looked the exact same for decades now


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


>


You stole my joke lol


----------



## EMGESP

Being 50 is not an excuse, Jericho has just been lazy at the gym.


----------



## EMGESP

Honestly, Dustin/Cody should have been the Main Event.


----------



## PresidentGasman

bradatar said:


> We really aren’t getting Mox lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we still could after the match but im keeping my expectations in check, im still happy with the PPV either way.


----------



## RKing85

EMGESP said:


> Honestly, Dustin/Cody should have been the Main Event.


Hey now, let's not be saying things we can't take back.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bad Ass PPV wowwww


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stormbringer said:


> I'd say Jericho has the excuse of being 50, but HBK looks jacked as fuck!


Al Snow is 55 and he is in great shape


----------



## Stormbringer

What's happening in the crowd?


----------



## Disputed

Was wondering how Jericho was going to work without No DQ stip, seems he's compensating with heel antics


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> Al Snow is 55 and he is in great shape


Yeah but nobody cares about Al Snow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> You stole my joke lol


Hey now



TheLooseCanon said:


> Axl Rose Jericho


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Really wish i wasnt out and about today... seems like im missing a really good show. Im glad to see alot of people supporting the program


----------



## King Gimp

holy fuck

dangerous spot


----------



## PresidentGasman

Pretty good main event so far, Convinced Omega wins here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> We really aren’t getting Mox lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why have stars when we can book ourselves to be stars? Be Elite. Book ourselves as Elite.


----------



## Disputed

good decision to involve tables even tho its not a no DQ, match needed a boost


----------



## RKing85

that top rope double stomp to the outside onto the table on Jericho was awesome. Calling back to their Tokyo Dome match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hey now


Look 3 posts above that one lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

I kind of like how their handling DQs like New Japan does, allows them to use weapons but not overboard.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwww AE fucking W!!!!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Pathetic main event. Even worse than first ever womens main event


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> Look 3 posts above that one lol


touche lol

great minds


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

How are they allowed to use a table? Thought there was DQ’s?


----------



## patpat

CHRIS FUCKING JERICHO


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Do these matches even have any rules? I swear every match here has been a NO DQ match


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> touche lol
> 
> great minds


to be fair its a minute apart so its pretty much at the same time ha ha

But its even more true since we bought thought it at the same time


----------



## PresidentGasman

Joe Goldberg said:


> Pathetic main event. Even worse than first ever womens main event


How much is McMahon putting in your bank account for each post ?


----------



## Continuum

Joe Goldberg said:


> Do these matches even have any rules? I swear every match here has been a NO DQ match


its WCW 2000


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Joe Goldberg said:


> Pathetic main event. Even worse than first ever womens main event


But still better than your posts.


----------



## Roxinius

Joe Goldberg said:


> Do these matches even have any rules? I swear every match here has been a NO DQ match


Give it a rest salty wwe mark


----------



## What A Maneuver

My stream might be behind, but what were they chanting at Jericho after he flipped them the bird?


----------



## PresidentGasman

what a fucking back suplex. nice spot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking Amazing match. If only Moxley would come at the end Haha but it's all good!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

great suplex


----------



## mew151

King Gimp said:


> THICC IS JERICHOOOOOOOOO


This post, along with your Lita gif absolutely killed me. Spent a good 5 minutes corpsing.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This match has been meh, crowd don't seem into it yet either.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Joe Goldberg said:


> Do these matches even have any rules? I swear every match here has been a NO DQ match


To help you out, try out this gimmick. Put this as your avatar and go with it. It will help.


----------



## RKing85

forgot about that table. Good spot.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Reddit shitting on this PPV, lmao they are addicted to daddy Vince's inconsistent product. glad i barely ever go on that site.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

fuk omega is brutal. y2j is ded,


----------



## patpat

PresidentGasman said:


> Reddit shitting on this PPV, lmao they are addicted to daddy Vince's inconsistent product. glad i barely ever go on that site.


THEY WERE gonna shit on it no matter what


----------



## PresidentGasman

Alright_Mate said:


> This match has been meh, crowd don't seem into it yet either.


this match is okay, i can take this as the main event, its not as good as Cody-Dustin but its pretty good for a slower paced match.


----------



## Mango13

PresidentGasman said:


> Reddit shitting on this PPV, lmao they are addicted to daddy Vince's inconsistent product. glad i barely ever go on that site.


r/squaredcircle is a bigger shitfest then this forum


----------



## ellthom

PresidentGasman said:


> Reddit shitting on this PPV, lmao they are addicted to daddy Vince's inconsistent product. glad i barely ever go on that site.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Some pretty dumb spots in this match involving tables.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Omega ded.


----------



## Stormbringer

Omega sold that dropkick like death!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Omega is one of the few workrate guys actually deserving of the praise he gets unlike people like Rollins.


----------



## Chan Hung

Trolls are trying to downplay it, yet if it's so bad why are they still watching it? Makes no sense huh? :heston

What a fucking main event. Great stuff


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Commentary needs a lot of work


----------



## EMGESP

Omega is fantastic. The fact he's so unknown is criminal.


----------



## PresidentGasman

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Omega is one of the few workrate guys actually deserving of the praise he gets unlike people like Rollins.


I would for sure make omega the first champ, id still want to see that Hangman-MJF program for the title though like i suggested earlier.


----------



## Stormbringer

Omega should be dead after that Codebreaker!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

great lionsault. all that dad bod crashing down on omega. idk how y2j isnt gassed out.


----------



## patpat

y2j killed him!


----------



## EMGESP

Jericho looked puffy before the match JR.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Chan Hung said:


> Trolls are trying to downplay it, yet if it's so bad why are they still watching it? Makes no sense huh? :heston
> 
> What a fucking main event. Great stuff


Hate watching is a strange phenomenon, but it is real and I'll never understand it.


----------



## Disputed

People saying JR has been bad, and theyre probably right, but for some reason I don't notice it when its JR. Its like his voice somehow sets me at ease even when he's spouting nonsense


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I'm ok with a slow build main event...just hope there's a payoff


----------



## PresidentGasman

EMGESP said:


> Omega is fantastic. The fact he's so unknown is criminal.


Hes probably the most well-known that isnt WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

It was bound to happen, but I don't think Jericho got it anymore


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Jericho is fat


----------



## #BestForBusiness

Is the PPV good? Was going to watch it but something came up.


----------



## patpat

this is awesome :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Stinger Fan said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls are trying to downplay it, yet if it's so bad why are they still watching it? Makes no sense huh? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> What a fucking main event. Great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Hate watching is a strange phenomenon, but it is real and I'll never understand it.
Click to expand...

It's funny how they criticize their matches yet they still watch LOL you would think they would turn it off if it's so bad but you know they're just trying to troll and marking out of joy at the epic ppv in their Shane McMahon underwear


----------



## MrThortan

Have been mostly ignoring the commentary. Their voices just kind of blend together in blah blah blah noise


----------



## Disputed

MrThortan said:


> Have been mostly ignoring the commentary. Their voices just kind of blend together in blah blah blah noise


unlike Cole who is impossible to ignore for me


----------



## Mango13

Disputed said:


> People saying JR has been bad, and theyre probably right, but for some reason I don't notice it when its JR. Its like his voice somehow sets me at ease even when he's spouting nonsense


I mean he has for sure had some missteps tonight but even with the missteps he's been a pleasure to listen to and a million times better then these other 2 commentators.


----------



## PresidentGasman

TyAbbotSucks said:


> It was bound to happen, but I don't think Jericho got it anymore


eh hes alright, id keep him in the upper card to help put younger talent over, i wouldnt make him the champion though.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow what a damn good pay-per-view holyshit


----------



## patpat

are some of the people shitting on this even watching this ppv? :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

Still hoping Moxley shows up, but trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Mango13

That was ugly looking.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

They are botching too much.
Aew sucks.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

OK match


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

#BestForBusiness said:


> Is the PPV good? Was going to watch it but something came up.


Half amazing half flippy flop. Much better than shit WWE puts out. MJF's promo and Cody vs Dustin are must see.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That botch :lol

This match is an absolute slog.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Chan Hung said:


> Wow what a damn good pay-per-view holyshit


i might get roasted, but this is WrestleMania X-Seven levels of good, if you told but this was their first show and i wasnt as familar i wouldnt believe you


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Feels great not watching a bunch of kiddie crap, boring robots and super man punches being spammed. Or watching pancake flipping dweebs


----------



## Mango13

Did this commentator just say "medulla oblongata" ? :beckylol


----------



## Alright_Mate

And he won with that fucking elbow :lol :lol :lol

Terrible ending to a boring match.


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY WOW


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> are some of the people shitting on this even watching this ppv? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Yes they're hard paying citizens who purchased the pay-per-view and enjoyed crapping on it and it's so bad that they keep watching they can't keep their eyes off it LOL sarcasm included


----------



## Ace

Really forgettable for a Kenny big match ***

Jericho is washed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Elite lost! Elite lost! What jobbers. /sarcasm


----------



## MetalKiwi

I didn't see that coming


----------



## birthday_massacre

so many bad decisions on who won these matches lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

Jericho vs Hangman ? wasnt expecting that but should be good, Hangman should definitely win then. 10/10 PPV.


----------



## The3

#BestForBusiness said:


> Is the PPV good? Was going to watch it but something came up.


Only watch Dusty Rhodes kids and up , everything before that was not good (women where good)


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

What? That finisher is kinda weak


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wow.


----------



## Mango13

Great PPV.


----------



## RKing85

really good main event.

I thought Page winning the battle royal really gave away the ending of this match. Oh well.

Excellent first offering from AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

Very very very good pay-per-view


----------



## 260825

*I think the fact Kenny was busted up early & they sold it throughout help sell the ending of Jericho winning.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty good match, outside of a couple sloppy moments.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I noticed a lot of botches in the match, lame finisher, wrong guy won but Jericho got his win back over Omega from their previous encounter. *_


----------



## Stinger Fan

Good match, but that finish was really anti-climatic . Jericho should have just won with a code breaker, a spinning back elbow is hardly a finish.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

This was unexpected.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

Guys, I know what a botch is but sometimes they add to the match to sell absolute exhaustion.


----------



## Mordecay

He actually beat it with that fucking shitty elbow :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI

wow,Jericho went over?


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mango13 said:


> Great PPV.


"BUT THE ELITE ONLY MADE AEW TO PUT THEMSELVES OVER !!!!!" /s


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

But OK I'm happy with this PPV


----------



## MrThortan

Wow Omega lost! Jericho hitting the gym and committing to a diet better be a stipulation in his contract.


----------



## Disputed

Somebody from the Elite had to lose but I don't think I'd have picked Omega. Jericho vs Page is at least a proper heel vs face, but one of them as first champ is weird. Sorry to say but Pac vs Omega would've been much more hype.

Anyways it was a great PPV overall


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Judas effect is a trash finisher


----------



## PresidentGasman

Hangman beats Jericho to become the first champ then feuds with MJF, guaranteed dimes.


----------



## bradatar

Page is gonna get put over by Jericho ok Jericho sounds like he wants to be MJF now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi

I don't think they will end the PPV like this ?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wonder who's going to debut


----------



## Kabraxal

False finishers but not a finisher fest? Sweeeet


----------



## Mango13

Jericho shitting on the crowd :beckylol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> Good match, but that finish was really anti-climatic . Jericho should have just won with a code breaker, a spinning back elbow is hardly a finish.


yeah its a garbage finisher


----------



## sbuch

Good show


----------



## 260825

*Here comes the mic work.*


----------



## Mordecay

Omega is the Elite member who shouldn't have lost and he did lol.


----------



## PresidentGasman

either Hangman or Moxley interrupts here.


----------



## King Gimp

:lmao


----------



## bradatar

THERES MOX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

Mox!


----------



## TD Stinger

Moxley is fucking here!


----------



## Disputed

MOX MOX MOX MOX MOX


----------



## 260825

*OWH SHIT*


----------



## King Gimp

MOXLEY


----------



## Alright_Mate

Here he is, what a pop :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

Moxley!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

YES


----------



## PresidentGasman

MOX !!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT I DIDNT THINK IT WAS GONNA HAPPEN !!!!! 11/10 !


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

MOX!!!!!! They fucking did it!


----------



## Trophies

Here he is!!! :mark


----------



## Mango13

Moxley :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

:mark :mark :mark

Attack them both!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

FUCK YES


----------



## Death Rider

HERE IS HERE!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## drougfree

moxley jericho omega . aew looks fucking great


----------



## MetalKiwi

FUCK YES!


----------



## Mordecay

Hey Moxley


----------



## Mango13

The ref :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great ppv and the only show I have paid for all year. I have no regrets and HOLY SHIT! IT'S MOX!!!!!!! :sodone


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

OH GOD FUCKING YES!!! MOXLEY IS IN AEW!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kenny, too!


----------



## sbuch

Mox!!! Shld be first champ with 1+ reign


----------



## TD Stinger

Moxley and Omega bitches!


----------



## drougfree

we just need cena as heel like hogan and we will have wrestling boom again!


----------



## Disputed

Thats how you close a fucking show ayyyyyyyy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox vs Omega fuck WWE


----------



## Mango13

This is fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Omega looking strong, I love it.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

LETS GO!!! MOXLEY!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan

PresidentGasman said:


> "BUT THE ELITE ONLY MADE AEW TO PUT THEMSELVES OVER !!!!!" /s


I mean....Page likely beats Jericho for the title though lol. Not that I agree with the idea that the lite will only win


----------



## Continuum

drougfree said:


> we just need cena as heel like hogan and we will have wrestling boom again!


yes...yes...:quite


----------



## elo

Omega v Moxley Falls Count Anywhere now plz.


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PresidentGasman

RIP WWE


----------



## 260825

*AEW delivered by the boatload tonight. *


----------



## Sugnid

My faith in wrestling has been restored in one night.

Thank you All Elite Wrestling.


----------



## TD Stinger

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark

That's how you end a fucking show!

Woo!


----------



## Disputed

Moxley vs Omega, Jericho vs Page

Yeah thats pretty damn good


----------



## Trophies

KENNY OMEGA IS BROKEN IN HALF! :mark


----------



## EMGESP

Okay, AEW just went legit.


----------



## Ace

OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

What a way to close the show.

5* PPV.


----------



## Mango13

The end of this show just sold me on their next one. See you guys in that discussion thread in a few months :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

I AM FUCKING FREAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

MOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, AEW is going to be getting ALL of my money now!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RIGHT IN MY FUCKIN' VEINS!

MOX IS AEW


----------



## EMGESP

Moxley sealed the deal for me, its game on Vince.


----------



## ellthom

What a great show. Could of done with being shorter. But I am just getting old lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Now if they just get CM Punk in Chicago


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

LOL OK AEW - Winner winner chicken dinner! Well played! Great show!


----------



## Ace

Best PPV I've watched in years, I'm glad I paid for it. They deserved it.


----------



## sbuch

Mox brings a whole nether level of legitness and star power and all that ...awesome


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mox just did more in 5 minutes with AEW than he did in 7 years with WWE.

Wrestling is saved. Thank you Tony and Cody.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Moxley/Omega and Jericho/Hangman for the title as the first long-term feuds ? yeah Bye WWE, Hello AEW !


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MOX:mark

Hey Vince, maybe you should have pushed him more :hestom


----------



## Mordecay

Moxley destroyed Kenny Omega...

Who would have thought that was possible 5 months ago?


----------



## Roxinius

birthday_massacre said:


> Now if they just get CM Punk in Chicago


Khan will throw money at punk to go for Vince's throat


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> I AM FUCKING FREAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:
> 
> MOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, AEW is going to be getting ALL of my money now!


So happy for you right now


----------



## Chan Hung

HOLLLLLLLLLLLLLYFUCKKKKKK Wowww


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Moxley as a tweener please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider

*BUT I KEPT HEARING HE WAS STAYING IN WWE AND IT WAS A WORK!!!!*


----------



## Sazer Ramon

I really enjoyed that


----------



## TheGoodCoach

WHAT. A. FUCKING. EVENT. 


WOW


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ok, Im hooked in.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132493937518686209


----------



## Geeee

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Judas effect is a trash finisher


I'm pretty sure Jericho has done a back elbow in every single one of his matches LOL.

Card was really hype though. Definitely gonna keep up with AEW


----------



## PresidentGasman

I am fully on the AEW train now, wait until Vince heres of this hes gonna piss his pants in anger.


----------



## 260825

*So Ambrose is coming back to WWE in September after filming was it?*


----------



## safc-scotty

Really, really fun show and a great pick up in Moxley. Great time to be a wrestling fan!


----------



## Ace

I thought tonight's show was excellent and made me remember why I feel in love with wrestling in the first place.

Cannot wait for the next show, hope they continue with the casino theme.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

#AEWSubForum


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> Now if they just get CM Punk in Chicago



Cult of Personality hits on the winner of the title match would be :mark: inducing.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Man Y2J has a belly on him


----------



## EMGESP

I was hoping we'd get this moment. Wrestling is back brothers!!!!


----------



## What A Maneuver

My stream died just as Moxley showed up. Why do the Gods curse me.


----------



## Ace

Crowd was amazing tonight.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

MOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PresidentGasman

TheLooseCanon said:


> Moxley as a tweener please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pretty likely i mean you have a great main event scene to start with

Faces:
Omega
Hangman

Tweeners:
Moxley
Penta

Heels:
Jericho
MJF


----------



## Taroostyles

Vince just shit his pants


----------



## MetalKiwi

Best PPV in many, many years.
Loved it!
Good work AEW.


----------



## RapShepard

Cody onwards was good shit. Moxley is a big statement


----------



## The3

8/10 show , AEW midcard sucks but the main event guys did the job tonight , Dean can now do what he know hardcord match CZW style


----------



## MrThortan

Not how you start but how you finish. It makes sense now for Omega to lose so he can start a rivalry with Mox. I have to admit I never thought they would sign him this soon.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

That was an awesome show. I loved how it was shot. I felt like I was watching old school wrestling. Great way to end the show. The card built up with the best matches at the end. Hot crowd. I loved it. I can't wait for their show on TNT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wrastlemondu said:


> *So Ambrose is coming back to WWE in September after filming was it?*



But but but, the Moxley run in was produced by WWE. It's confirmed lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

PresidentGasman said:


> pretty likely i mean you have a great main event scene to start with
> 
> Faces:
> Omega
> Hangman
> 
> Tweeners:
> Moxley
> Penta
> 
> Heels:
> Jericho
> MJF


MJF, Mox, Y2J, Omega and hopefully Punk. Those 5 alone is a fucking dream main event scene the likes we haven't seen in nearly 20 years.


----------



## Illogical

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> *BUT I KEPT HEARING HE WAS STAYING IN WWE AND IT WAS A WORK!!!!*


Remember when Vince sent Russo to WCW to kill them? That's what's happening here :laugh:

Decent show. I was only around for the last 200 or so post and the reactions here are interesting. I'm optimistic but this show was not without it's faults. Whether you people want to admit that is another thing.

That one dude comparing this to WM X-Seven. Another declaring the end of WWE multiple times. jesus fucking christ. Get a grip.


----------



## Chan Hung

This ladies and gentlemen was the real Dean Ambrose that we should have seen what an epic debut what an epic pay-per-view I marked out hard


----------



## Mox Girl

I can't believe their first PPV ended with Mox being the one standing tall :mark: OMG I am so excited to hear him cut a promo with no WWE shackles on him!!!

Also, he looked so DAMNED GOOD. I love the gear, and he looked like a legit badass!!!

Using Dirty Deeds though? Will it get a new name?


----------



## Soul_Body

Anyone who didn't enjoy that show can suck a fat one. That was a damn good wrestling show. It gets the Land of Kush seal of approval. 3 times.


----------



## Ace

Officially an AEW mark, cannot watch more than two promotions. So looks like no more WWE.


----------



## The XL 2

Top of the card stuff was fantastic. Midcard not so much but the ME stuff more than made up for it.


----------



## Chan Hung

everybody was saying that the video with MOX was not produced by aew haha next up CM Punk in all in two baby


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## 260825

*If AEW get CM Punk, WWE is going to be doing some course correction much sooner than it'll like.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

In just a few scant minutes with the debut of Moxley, AEW produced more excitement than WWE has in an eternity. SUCK IT, Vince! :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm serious this was the best pay-per-view of the year and I'm not saying that because I'm not a aew mark by any means I just started recently watching this last few weeks and I am hardcore fan now


----------



## rbl85

What i really liked about this show is that we saw every styles of wrestling.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Now let's see what Moxley has with no cuffs on. There's no more excuses for him if he doesn't deliver. He's entering a feud with one of the best wrestlers in the world. I'm glad Jericho won but I hope he does away with the Judas Effect after facing Okada. It just doesn't look like a finishing move and he's too old to adopt a pseudo-MMA moveset out of nowhere. He's no Suzuki.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Before i read any comments

9/10

Would have been 8 if not for Mox end

best match was Cody / Dusty (fight me)

Loved SCU, Joshi match, Best Friends match
Hated, third wheel on commentary, Championship unveil, JR getting tired - Ex was a rockstar announcer

Will be back for more - now, on to the comments


----------



## TheLooseCanon

That Transformer dude getting at me for laughing at the possibility that Moxley's video was produced by WWE.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> I'm serious this was the best pay-per-view of the year and I'm not saying that because I'm not a aew mark by any means I just started recently watching this last few weeks and I am hardcore fan now


It was right up there with the last take over


----------



## DaRealNugget

not watched a full ppv from any company in ages. thought i was simply growing out of pro-wrestling. then aew comes around and makes me feel like a kid again :banderas

eat shit wwe. there's a new boss in town.


----------



## Jedah

I'm gonna have to rewatch some of this because I missed the middle due to an errand but...

Wow! I said they needed to hit a home run tonight and they did just that.

*Now, there were some problems I think.*

- Many of the matches went on too long or felt like they didn't need to be there.

- I hated the Bucks match in particular. Self-indulgent masturbatory spotfest that went on way, way too long. It was ridiculous. The people saying Cole/Gargano last month was ridiculous....that was nothing compared to this. I'm not too familiar with them so I hope that's not how they are all the time, because if that's how they are, the show is going to have a big part I don't like.

- Most importantly, there were some embarrassing production errors that they really can't let happen again. The ringing of the bell at two in the joshi match was the most obvious, but there were others.

*Good stuff:*

- Awesome Kong. Unfortunately I had to leave after that but if she's a full time player it's a great get.

- Cody vs. Dustin was absolutely brilliant. To think that Goldust got released right into possibly the best match of his career at 50 years old. I bet Vince is having second thoughts now.

- Omega vs. Jericho was great. I actually wasn't surprised at the outcome. After Hangman won the battle royal I knew it needed to be a heel to challenge him. Jericho is a good choice for the first champion. As you go into your TV deal you put your title on your most well-known guy. Plus, Hangman gets big exposure in a match with a legend like Jericho. He can win later.

- MOX!!!! :mark :mark :mark So now Kenny has his first obstacle. He needs to get through this sadistic guy before he can climb the mountain and redeem himself in his rubber match with Jericho. Sets up Kenny's chase well. It's win win win all around.

- The vibe was just great. You can tell just how watered down and sterile WWE is in comparison with this. That crowd even had a few hot girls which you never see in WWE crowds. That's how you know where the energy is. Everything felt real and authentic.

WWE is going to have a tough, tough time competing with this. Time to step down, Vince!

Anyway, enough about them. They had to have not just a good, but a fantastic show. And they did just that. A new, exciting era begins! :mark


----------



## bradatar

MJF needs to shoot on MOX yesterday a


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barty

Very solid ppv. Future looks bright. Couldn't help but picture Mox, in my head, picking up a mic & dropping a "you know which I am, but you don't. Know why. I'm here." VERY glad that was only in my head and didn't actually happen


----------



## Continuum

Illogical said:


> Remember when Vince sent Russo to WCW to kill them? That's what's happening here :laugh:
> 
> Decent show. I was only around for the last 200 or so post and the reactions here are interesting. I'm optimistic but this show was not without it's faults. Whether you people want to admit that is another thing.
> 
> That one dude comparing this to WM X-Seven. Another declaring the end of WWE multiple times. jesus fucking christ. Get a grip.


this is TNA all over again. WWE is not worried. the reports are just making it sound like that.


----------



## EMGESP

Yep, Moxley = Where the big boys play. AEW just told everyone that they are legit compeition with evidence. Fuck I haven't been this excited about wrestling since 1996. What a great start for AEW. Some of that flippy shit got a bit annoying, but when the PPV was great it really hit high for me.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I enjoyed the whole PPV. Very good indeed!
I hope their TV show will be on NZ TV


----------



## Stormbringer

What A Maneuver said:


> My stream died just as Moxley showed up. Why do the Gods curse me.


Pay. For. Shows.


----------



## TD Stinger

Got 2 questions now:

1. When does Mox cut his first promo.

2. What the hell was he wearing, lol.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## PresidentGasman

Wrastlemondu said:


> *If AEW get CM Punk, WWE is going to be doing some course correction much sooner than it'll like.*


the only hope WWE has it to some how get rid of Vince in a Coup, even then i dont see much hope, there roster is too overflowed.


----------



## Disputed

birthday_massacre said:


> It was right up there with the last take over


It was def better than most main roster PPVs. Was it better than Takeovers usually are, that I'm not sure, need to rewatch


----------



## WWEfan4eva

My stream died when Mox came out

Trying to look at it on http://watchwrestling.in/ 

But I got "The media could not be loaded, either because the server or network failed or because the format is not supported."


----------



## Chrome

Jon fuckin' Moxley. :drose

Great show. Not a GOAT show but did its job putting AEW on the map. Can't wait for All Out.


----------



## Ace

All Out August 31, 2019, tickets on sale June 14, presumably Starrcast 3 as well. #AEWDON


----------



## elo

Imagine being Renee at RAW on Monday.....the daggers will be out for her.


----------



## 260825

*A lot of people realise how great the PPV was already, & for what's to come. But it won't be until after Monday Night RAW, that some people realise who's in tune with their audience.*


----------



## SPCDRI

WWE has been put on notice for sure. Great looking belt, some interesting top pieces, MOXLEY with no handcuffs on TV-14 programming, the Cody/Dustin tag-teaming, diverse styles on display, I really liked that PPV a lot!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I was really lost during the undercard as I didn't recognize most of the talent...so was vacuuming, doing laundry etc. The top part of this show starting with Cody Vs Dustin was just a great great wrestling show. I'll go back and watch the undercard matches.


----------



## looper007

What A Maneuver said:


> My stream died just as Moxley showed up. Why do the Gods curse me.


Same Happened to me too. Damn it.

Fantastic PPV, especially the last 4 matches were MOTY contenders. The Joshi 6 woman match (besides the mistake by the bell man) was great and really left a mark for Joshi wrestling. Rhodes match was fantastic old school storytelling and wrestling. Bucks vs Luncha Brothers was awesome. Main event was great with Moxley debuting. Even their main title looks great.

Out of the non big names, MJF looks a superstar and could be a main event heel. Riho looks like she could be a massive star on the women's scene, hopefully she sign full time. Shida is a great signing. Yuka Sakazaki has the best theme in Wrestling bar none. I think Kylie Rae is better then Bayley at her own gimmick, she also has an ass kicking side to her. Definitely Rae, Riho and MJF have Star potential.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I haven't heard a crowd that hyped since the golden days. Moxley walking through the crowd is an all time moment.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The only thing I'm bummed about is nothing came of Scarlett being in attendance. Hopefully she and Kross were there to sign contracts and show up at the next show.

The 2nd half of that show was the best wrestling I've seen in over a decade.


----------



## headstar




----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132494491250614273
13k likes in 10mins :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132494491250614273


----------



## MetalKiwi

God, the TV show can't come quick enough. 
AEW!


----------



## KingofKings1524

That was worth every last penny I paid. Genuinely awesome show.


----------



## Ace

AEW's twitter gained like 20k followers in a few hrs :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

It was a great show from a PISS ANT company!


----------



## bradatar

Mox coming out was awesome but let’s not forget MJF is our next big heel. Not only big but arguably best ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm fucking jacked up


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Sugnid

Imagine not paying for this show.

This was an all timer.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132494491250614273
> 13k likes in 10mins :lmao


Vince is gonna be in a mental hospital by the end of the week :laugh:


----------



## SPCDRI

The cherry on top is that MJF looks to be an excellent heel that the crowds already loathe and he's only 23! I know they've got some older people on the roster like Dustin and Jericho, but look at the under-35 people they got to work with. I was concerned about the roster on paper but after seeing it in action, I am definitely hungry for more!


----------



## SparrowPrime

#AEWSubSection please???????


----------



## Ace

Yeah, I can't remember the last time I heard a crowd that hot since the AE.

Amazing moment for Moxley.


----------



## Mox Girl

So their next show isn't till August? I have to wait till August to see Mox again? I NEED MORE OF HIM :mark:

I knew there was a reason why I perserved with the PPV now  I'll be paying for the next show for sure. Mox is there, AEW take all my money :lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

bradatar said:


> Mox coming out was awesome but let’s not forget MJF is our next big heel. Not only big but arguably best ever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This for sure, if I was Cody i would book Moxley-Omega and Jericho-Hangman at All-In 2 then start a MJF-Hangman feud after.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Sugnid said:


> Imagine not paying for this show.
> 
> This was an all timer.


I watched free and kinda feel bad now. They delivered in spades once they got to Cody vs Dustin.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll give a full review tomorrow when I'm not tired but the show was a success. Not flawless, but the undercard did what it was supposed to do, the first 2 main events delivered, and while Omega/Jericho was a little sloppy at moments, it was good too. And then ending that with a Mox debut puts it over the top.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Mox Girl said:


> So their next show isn't till August? I have to wait till August to see Mox again? I NEED MORE OF HIM :mark:
> 
> I knew there was a reason why I perserved with the PPV now  I'll be paying for the next show for sure. Mox is there, AEW take all my money :lol


they have Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen, i assume the TNT show will start after that to build to All in 2


----------



## Continuum

Sugnid said:


> Imagine not paying for this show.


Most probably didnt. they'll pay WWE tho, so they can chant AEW and act like it'll make a difference. when in reality WWE only cares about the money


----------



## looper007

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The only thing I'm bummed about is nothing came of Scarlett being in attendance. Hopefully she and Kross were there to sign contracts and show up at the next show.
> 
> The 2nd half of that show was the best wrestling I've seen in over a decade.


Don't think the first half was bad at all, nothing was MOTY contender or 4 stars or above. The 6 man tag was fun. Woman's match was a lot better then I expected, Kylie Rae has star potential. The Tag Match with Best Friends and Jack Evans and South African guy (sorry forget his name), was very good and Evan's got to shine. 

For me from the 6 women Joshi match onwards the show was fantastic.


----------



## Jedah

It definitely comes down to personal taste but I really disliked the Bucks match. Like, a lot.

Cody vs. Dustin and Omega vs. Jericho were both excellent. Cody vs. Dustin in particular was brilliant. And obviously Mox appearing bumps the show up a peg all on its own.


----------



## SparrowPrime

May 25, 2019....This day will go down in history!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

What A Maneuver said:


> My stream died just as Moxley showed up. Why do the Gods curse me.


What site were you using?

Mine died too, I'm using watchwrestling.in


----------



## V-Trigger

I'm sad that Kenny won't be the first champion but if it helps Hangman on the long term I am all for it.

Also, Kenny vs Moxley at ALL OUT :mark


----------



## Soul_Body

I said this once earlier and I'll say it again. Even though I paid 20 for this show I would've gladly paid 50 and not be disappointed. And mostly I did not waste weed on this lol. Goddamn that was fun as hell. Fuck it I'm in.


----------



## Disputed

I even enjoyed the first half of the show which some people were down on. Only match on the main show that lost me was sorry to say the 6 woman tag, seemed like six oddballs thrown together and Shida got the pin after barely being in the match. Not that the women wrestled particularly poorly, it just felt weird.

MOTN was Cody vs Dustin followed by the Bucks. SCU had a good opener, women's fatal 4 way was strong, even Best Friends match was good enough for me though those teams need serious help with ring attire. 

I think overall they did a good job introducing me to a lot of characters I only vaguely knew or didn't know at all

EDIT: For shame, I forgot one of the major highlights, MJF is a beast


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

looper007 said:


> Don't think the first half was bad at all, nothing was MOTY contender or 4 stars or above. The 6 man tag was fun. Woman's match was a lot better then I expected, Kylie Rae has star potential. The Tag Match with Best Friends and Jack Evans and South African guy (sorry forget his name), was very good and Evan's got to shine.
> 
> For me from the 6 women Joshi match onwards the show was fantastic.


That style of wrestling just isn't my thing. But I can tolerate it if they deliver like they did after those matches were outta the way.


----------



## MrThortan

What a great way to promote their t-shirts.


----------



## Chan Hung

A lot of us on the pre-show we're a little bit disappointed and then the pay-per-view started to get a slow-build this was an amazing pay-per-view Monday is going to be interesting to see if we hear any aew chants LOL or even if it gets boring we will hear those chants but seriously I hope we do see CM Punk and oh man what a show tonight definitely my favorite of the year and that's because I just recently came aboard aew


----------



## MetalKiwi

Was worth every dollar. 
Ordering some T-shirts from this "t-shirt company".
Full support.


----------



## Chrome

Sugnid said:


> Imagine not paying for this show.
> 
> This was an all timer.


60 bucks well spent. :banderas


----------



## Disputed

Jedah said:


> It definitely comes down to personal taste but I really disliked the Bucks match. Like, a lot.
> 
> Cody vs. Dustin and Omega vs. Jericho were both excellent. Cody vs. Dustin in particular was brilliant. And obviously Mox appearing bumps the show up a peg all on its own.


I can understand disliking the Bucks match, though I personally was into it. They're definitely "too much" a lot of the time


----------



## Gn1212

Whoever had the capacity but didn't buy the PPV you are the worst. ??
Some of the best money I've spent in a while. Not cheaping out on this one.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Best part?

"Good God Almighty!" :bahgawd call from JR when Mox was revealed. No 'Oh My!' :cole


----------



## Mordecay

Pre-show wasn't very good and the first few matches were good but I would say that it picked up from the Cody match onwards. Some things that I didn't liked it like the Cody stuff during his entrance and the Elite winning most matches than they should, but overall very enjoyable show. The wrestling is there, now their job is making us care about the characters.

And also people creaming their pants about MJF lol. He is a good heel, but some of the comparisons I've seen here fpalm. Also, I haven't seen him wrestle, he didn't do anything impressive during the Battle Royal, so I would reserve my opinions until I see more of him inside the ring before saying if they should put the rocket on him, because Enzo Amore was also great on the mic but I would never have made him the top heel.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132494838480244736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132496212890750976


----------



## SPCDRI

PresidentGasman said:


> Moxley/Omega and Jericho/Hangman for the title as the first long-term feuds ? yeah Bye WWE, Hello AEW !


I'm excited to see that, and what they are going to do with MJF, and what's going to happen with Lucha Bros, Young Bucks and Cody and Dustin tag teaming as The Brotherhood. 

WWE is ON NOTICE. They better step it up. There's already plenty of people saying they've only got time for one major promotion. I think there's going to be a good deal of ship-jumping.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## The Raw Smackdown

So Dean...er Jon Moxly is officially in AEW. Gotta admit I'm damn excited for him. You know he's gonna be a fucking force in this company. 

It also makes sense why Kenny lost here.


----------



## EMGESP

Okay, I'm an AEW believer now. Moxley/Omega feud should be pretty epic.


----------



## Jedah

Disputed said:


> I can understand disliking the Bucks match, though I personally was into it. They're definitely "too much" a lot of the time


It was absurd. Just totally breaks suspension of disbelief.

I mean you have a lot of guys here saying Gargano vs. Cole was over the top and ridiculous. This was 10 times that. I hope that's not how they are all the time.

Cody vs. Dustin was the MOTN, with Jericho and Omega getting the silver.

Mox was the real story.


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## Geeee

The XL 2 said:


> Top of the card stuff was fantastic. Midcard not so much but the ME stuff more than made up for it.


Well keep in mind, a lot of these were lesser known guys and they haven't had any TV to build them up. There are definitely some guys in the battle royale I wouldn't bring back but everyone on the main card had potential IMO


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Not bad for a little pissant company.


----------



## EMGESP

Yes, that is one criticism I have with guys like Young Bucks. Stop milking the matches with so many damn kick outs/false finishes. It gets stale.


----------



## Taroostyles

Have to appreciate the edge this show had too. There was blood, bird flips, swearing, etc. It came off as authentic and well presented. 

MJFs promo in particular had the kind of content that we haven't seen in years. That kid is a legit star.


----------



## Jedah

SPCDRI said:


> I'm excited to see that, and what they are going to do with MJF, and what's going to happen with Lucha Bros, Young Bucks and Cody and Dustin tag teaming as The Brotherhood.
> 
> WWE is ON NOTICE. They better step it up. There's already plenty of people saying they've only got time for one major promotion. I think there's going to be a good deal of ship-jumping.


The disparity in quality is just night and day.

If it wasn't obvious before, Vince really needs to step aside. He just can't compete with this. And I don't care how big the gap is right now, quality is going to win out in the end. Word is going to get out. It'll take time but if AEW survives its first couple of years, it will happen.

If I have to choose between WWE and AEW right now I'm choosing AEW and it's only been one show.

Triple H needs to take over the main roster. Now.


----------



## Gn1212

Jedah said:


> It definitely comes down to personal taste but I really disliked the Bucks match. Like, a lot.
> 
> Cody vs. Dustin and Omega vs. Jericho were both excellent. Cody vs. Dustin in particular was brilliant. And obviously Mox appearing bumps the show up a peg all on its own.


You are not alone bud. Bucks may impress you at first but exhaust the fuck out of you if you're exposed to them a lot. Need to tone it down asap.


----------



## EMGESP

Like I said, AEW needed that Luger or Scott Hall moment to get people's attention and they sure as hell did that with the likes of Moxley. All Jon wanted was more creative freedom and AEW wasn't going to pass on the likes of him. I bet they gave him basically full control of his character.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Moxley about to have dark ass promos and bloody matches on TNT while pancake dancing happens on FOX :mark:


----------



## PresidentGasman

EMGESP said:


> Like I said, AEW needed that Luger or Scott Hall moment to get people's attention and they sure as hell did that with the likes of Moxley. All Jon wanted was more creative freedom and AEW wasn't going to pass on the likes of him. I bet they gave him basically full control of his character.


hes probably with Omega and Jericho too as far as the money hes making.


----------



## Disputed

Can't wait for Seabiscuit to be the first AEW champ tbh


----------



## Taroostyles

The Bucks are capable of having great matches that aren't so over the top like their matches with LIJ and GOD. 

I loved the match tonight personally but it did go about 3-5 minutes too long. It peaked before the climax.


----------



## looper007

Disputed said:


> I even enjoyed the first half of the show which some people were down on. Only match on the main show that lost me was sorry to say the 6 woman tag, seemed like six oddballs thrown together and Shida got the pin after barely being in the match. Not that the women wrestled particularly poorly, it just felt weird.
> 
> MOTN was Cody vs Dustin followed by the Bucks. SCU had a good opener, women's fatal 4 way was strong, even Best Friends match was good enough for me though those teams need serious help with ring attire.
> 
> I think overall they did a good job introducing me to a lot of characters I only vaguely knew or didn't know at all
> 
> EDIT: For shame, I forgot one of the major highlights, MJF is a beast


I disagree with you on the women's 6 tag match, thought it was the sleeper match of the night. Riho looks a superstar in the making.

Agree MJF is a superstar in the making, could be AEW first made man. Damn he can get heat better then anyone I've seen. Not bad in the ring either from what I've seen. A old school type heel.

The first half of the show was a lot of fun, I agree don't get why some are down on it. As I said no match of the year contenders but the opening match was fun. Women's match was fine, Kylie Rae has potential to be a big star. Best Friends match was fun.


----------



## oleanderson89

Dirty dildo


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I hope Vince is happy. He chose charisma vacuums Seth and Roman over Jon fucking Moxley.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

PresidentGasman said:


> hes probably with Omega and Jericho too as far as the money hes making.


He's far and away their biggest draw. He's got the youth on Jericho and the American household name on Omega.


----------



## Geeee

The roster needs a couple 7' meatheads to round it out IMO. I did get a little flip fatigue


----------



## TripleG

I'll post more in depth thoughts later but WOW! 

That show knocked my damn socks off. 

The Rhodes match left me in tears and is my MOTY so far, and the action and surprises all night long made for an exciting and amazing experience. 

AEW is off to a great start!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I hope Vince is happy. He chose charisma vacuums Seth and Roman over Jon fucking Moxley.



When Batista and Taker knew Moxley was the star of the 3, but Vince likes wet hair.


We need Punk and dancing Lesnar (not suplex city Lesnar) in AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I can't say I was blown away -- but definitely satisfied. Damn good, solid show from top to bottom, a few surprises, a few holy-shit moments. Omega losing makes sense now with a stellar feud kicking off with Mox (I figured something like that would come about, just didn't know with whom). Lots of great stuff to build on, and they didn't give away the store or jump the shark to set it up. Bret Hart was definitely unexpected. Weakest point was probably Page 'randomly' drawing the joker for the 21st spot, but I can let that one go. Show was just long enough and moved along at a good pace from start to finish. I do like that the surprises they dropped didn't affect any of the match outcomes. All in all, it was pretty much everything I expected. I think it was a winner. Gimme this kind of stuff every week, and I'm 'all in'.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> When Batista and Taker knew Moxley was the star of the 3, but Vince likes wet hair.
> 
> 
> We need Punk and dancing Lesnar (not suplex city Lesnar) in AEW.


He should cash-in on Seth then take the belt with him to AEW and throw it in the trash.


----------



## Roxinius

This show tonight showed me one thing AEW is ready to go for the throat of wwe it wasnt perfect but it was leagues ahead of anything the main roster in wwe has done in years adapt or die is at Vince's doorstep


----------



## SPCDRI

TheLooseCanon said:


> Moxley about to have dark ass promos and bloody matches on TNT while pancake dancing happens on FOX :mark:


Booty-Os vs. Death Matches!


----------



## Chan Hung

I love how Kenny Omega didn't look like a chump when Dean Ambrose debuted it was a great moment and the fans were so hyped into the his debut great job Moxley


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Just imagine this roster having Sasha Banks, Luke Harper, Nak, Revival, and maybe Punk all in a year or so.

On top of the homegrown talent that should rise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am glad I watched that live and got the full impact of the Jon Moxley experience. :fuckyeah

My dumb brother left the room and missed it so I'll show it to him on the replay.

Man, now more than ever I wish that Bryan had jumped to AEW when he had the chance. :gameover


----------



## SPCDRI

Roxinius said:


> This show tonight showed me one thing AEW is ready to go for the throat of wwe it wasnt perfect but it was leagues ahead of anything the main roster in wwe has done in years adapt or die is at Vince's doorstep


It wasn't perfect, nothing is, but they went for the gusto. They showed they really want to fight. That's really all I wanted to see, can AEW put on a good program that does different things than WWE does? That Cody/Dustin match and the emotional moment afterwards and the Moxley return has me really excited.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

I feel bad for not paying now even tho I’m broke so I couldn’t have paid anyways but next PPVs TAKE MY MONEY!! AEW fan for life! 10/10 show. Hottest crowd in the last decade at the end for Moxley. Wow just wow!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Scoring Dean Ambrose is like Nash and Hall going to WCW. That felt huge what a debut for Moxley. 

What a awesome main event match too. Big props to Jericho, people can bash his daddy bod on here but the dude is putting on the best matches of his career.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I love how so many got themselves over despite being relatives unknowns on the main show because the company let them be themselves and show off their personalities. MJF and the Joshi girls proved it is not hard if let people be who they are.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> I love how Kenny Omega didn't look like a chump when Dean Ambrose debuted it was a great moment and the fans were so hyped into the his debut great job Moxley



It's how you build a feud and not bury a guy.

Jericho won clean and even put over Omega twice in his promo after, saying he barely won and he just got his assed kicked.

You can push a guy without burying the other.


----------



## The Capo

Overall great PPV. Don’t think this is necessarily doom and gloom like some think for the WWE but I do hope it lights a fire under their ass. Glad to see my boy Penta get some shine as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

I was indifferent to Ambrose in the WWE for the last 18 months, so I'm not sure how I will feel about him in AEW. But they really needed this, a recent WWE top guy leaving the WWE to come here. Instant credibility to the casual media.

Battle Royal - *** (battle royals are impossible to rate)
Sabian/Guevara - ***
SCU/OWE - ***3/4
Women 4way - **3/4
Friends/Evans and Angelico - ***1/2
women's 6-women - ***1/4
Rhodes/Rhodes - ****1/4
Bucks/Lucha Bros - ****1/2
Jericho/Omega - ****


----------



## Stormbringer

Not to rain on the parade but I think Mox said no more death matches. Hardcore most definitely, but not death matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I forgot WWE had a blood money show this week. Fuck outta here.


----------



## kingnoth1n

just got home, wow the 2nd half of that show was just amazing.


----------



## Natecore

My God!!!

It’s here! 

AEW IS HERE!!!

HELL!

FUCKING!

YES!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Damn. They knocked it out of the park.

They had something for everyone. Like fast-paced spot-fests? Plenty of it. Like emotional, story-driven wrestling? Cody vs. Dustin was a masterpiece. Big fan of women's wrestling? They put on a cracker of a fatal four way (I preferred the one at ALL IN but this was still good). Tag matches. Yep. Singles? Yep. Six mans? Yep. Blood? Yep. Surprises? Yep.

And surprises... the Bret Hart thing shocked me considering he was put in the WWE HOF for the second time a month ago. I thought Awesome Kong had moved on from wrestling to do acting. Moxley was the big expected one but that didn't diminish it one bit. HUGE moment and reaction from the crowd.

I'll score it a 9/10. Wasn't a perfect show but it came pretty close for a company having its first proper outing. Got me all excited about pro wrestling again!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Moxley, Bret Hart and Bayley all in the same night!


----------



## Geeee

Stormbringer said:


> Not to rain on the parade but I think Mox said no more death matches. Hardcore most definitely, but not death matches.


Also, don't think death matches are pg-13.

I'm sure he's just gonna be in mostly regular wrestling matches like anyone else would be.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Stormbringer said:


> Not to rain on the parade but I think Mox said no more death matches. Hardcore most definitely, but not death matches.


All I want is when you do a cage match, you blade.


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> Moxley, Bret Hart and Bayley all in the same night!


that Lucha Bros Bucks match was something else as well, God dang that 2nd half of the PPV was so stout.


----------



## CM Buck

The undercard was decent nothing Ill rate too highly. About 3 to high 3s. Did a good job establishing the company.

Rhodes vs Cody was absolutely fucking incredible.as triple G said a definite MOTYC candidate, the story telling, the color, The emotion just fantastic. Nothing after topped it.

The lucha bros vs young bucks was very good but it came off as just them playing the greatest hits. Same with omega vs Jericho, really good but the only new hit was the Judas effect. So for that reason I can only go as high as 4.

I adored the moxley mayhem. That pop was fantastic. 

Overall that was a great way to establish AEW. Though I'd limit the shots at WWE until you are in direct ratings competition TV wise with each other. That and you don't need to take shots. You just need to keep doing shit like tonight. Blow them away with your brand. That resonates more than jrs pot shot and destroying a throne


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Just nice to go to bed after a wrestling PPV feeling like I saw some fun exciting wrestling that leaves me wanting more


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mox vs. Jimmy Havoc might be a thing, but I think Jon is slated for a top position since he has become AEW'S prime acquisition.:mark


----------



## looper007

Miguel De Juan said:


> I love how so many got themselves over despite being relatives unknowns on the main show because the company let them be themselves and show off their personalities. MJF and the Joshi girls proved it is not hard if let people be who they are.


MJF shows if you give the guys the spotlight, let them do their thing and cut their own promos. You make stars. Like WWF/E did back in the day before the writers came in. 

From the non main event talent, MJF, Kylie Rae, Riho, Hikaru Shida (she didn't do a lot in her match but she has a presence to her) and Yuka Sakazaki (hope she can do more appearances) really stood out. Jungle Boy could be a great underdog babyface.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

THE MAN said:


> Mox vs. Jimmy Havoc might be a thing, but I think Jon is slated for a top position since he has become AEW'S prime acquisition.:mark


That match could still be a random week hardcore match on T N motherfuckin' T.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

AEW answered my concerns tonight. This is clearly a TV-14 adult aimed product and there will be plenty of promos and storylines. It was almost like watching 2 shows. The first half was aimed more at the smarky nerds and then the 2nd half was aimed at the lapsed wrestling fan.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW answered my concerns tonight. This is clearly a TV-14 adult aimed product and there will be plenty of promos and storylines. It was almost like watching 2 shows. The first half was aimed more at the smarky nerds and then the 2nd half was aimed at the lapsed wrestling fan.


There's still one thing to answer. 

How sexy will you get?

Scarlett or bust


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Can't wait til October


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW answered my concerns tonight. This is clearly a TV-14 adult aimed product and there will be plenty of promos and storylines. It was almost like watching 2 shows. The first half was aimed more at the smarky nerds and then the 2nd half was aimed at the lapsed wrestling fan.


All I know is I def want more. Best show I have seen all year easily and it was their first official ppv! lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

WWEfan4eva said:


> Can't wait til October



I can't wait until we are a year deep and we start seeing commercials during NBA games promoting the crazy shit that happened last week on AEW. :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> There's still one thing to answer.
> 
> How sexy will you get?
> 
> Scarlett or bust


This is the final test. I'll be disappointed if I don't see Scarletts bare ass ramming into faces at the next show.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

looper007 said:


> MJF shows if you give the guys the spotlight, let them do their thing and cut their own promos. You make stars. Like WWF/E did back in the day before the writers came in.
> 
> From the non main event talent, MJF, Kylie Rae, Riho, Hikaru Shida (she didn't do a lot in her match but she has a presence to her) and Yuka Sakazaki (hope she can do more appearances) really stood out. Jungle Boy could be a great underdog babyface.


MJF really felt like a damn heel. I wanted to see him get his ass kicked. Kylie Rae was so charismatic, likable, and fierce. Lots of people had natural charisma. I really want to see where AEW goes with this crop of talent. Lots new faces and established stars to give great programming. I am also happy to see Angelico and Jack Evans again because they shined on the first two seasons of Lucha Underground. 

MJF is gonna be something special for real.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thank you AEW for making me proud to be a wrestling fan.

Moxley debuting to a huge pop is exactly what was needed, perfect way to end your first ever show.

Cody vs Dustin produced an old school classic, we wanted TV 14 and they certainly showcased that with this match. My second favourite match of the year so far.

They also made Tag Team wrestling feel important again. SCU vs Strong Hearts was the perfect fast paced opener, all six guys put on a great showing. Have never really cared for Best Friends, Angelico and Jack Evans but they produced a decent match. Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros had a very PWG style to it, went on a bit too long but for the most part it was fucking crazy.

Women's division has potential, was really impressed with Kylie Rae especially tonight, she's a very talented performer. Hopefully they sign some of the Joshi women on permanent deals too.

MJF was unsurprisingly fucking brilliant.

My only two negatives of the show, for me Omega vs Jericho was a boring drag and the camerawork needs to be better, they missed numerous important shots tonight.

A great first showing from AEW, overall rating 9/10.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Khan is spending that NFL money like a boss.


----------



## kingnoth1n

there are going to be elitist on this board that <3 B=====D their WWE but will forever complain about the product (we know who they are) , the wrestling quality on this show was electric, i can give a fuck less what anyone else says. I can't wait for more


----------



## Upstart474

AEW needed a strong ppv to get noticed. It has some good moments and not so good moments. The bucks match was probably the best one. AEW needs a superstar to keep the organization running and to compete with other tv shows. Moxley had a good pop and needs to be the top star on the show because they can't put a 50 year old wrestlers on top. I still don't view AEW as competition yet for WWE but this move will make WWE better.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Dustin and Cody had one hell of an emotional wrestling match. It was moving. They showed Vince why they should have had a real program. I loved it! Dustin is so fucking good.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Miguel De Juan said:


> MJF really felt like a damn heel. I wanted to see him get his ass kicked. Kylie Rae was so charismatic, likable, and fierce. Lots of people had natural charisma. I really want to see where AEW goes with this crop of talent. Lots new faces and established stars to give great programming. I am also happy to see Angelico and Jack Evans again because they shined on the first two seasons of Lucha Underground.
> 
> MJF is gonna be something special for real.


MJF is the next Rock. No exaggeration. There haven't been 5 guys in the history of the business with his mic skills when they were 23.

It took Jericho years to hit that level and most people would put him top 5 all time on the mic.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

It fucking sucks that so many great wrestlers in the wwe are still signed to wwe. Bryan,Revival,Owens and others could have shine in aew.


----------



## Mox Girl

Now I am really bummed that NZ will likely not pick up AEW's weekly show, and I'll have to stream it online, which I fuckin' HATE doing...


----------



## looper007

Miguel De Juan said:


> MJF really felt like a damn heel. I wanted to see him get his ass kicked. Kylie Rae was so charismatic, likable, and fierce. Lots of people had natural charisma. I really want to see where AEW goes with this crop of talent. Lots new faces and established stars to give great programming. I am also happy to see Angelico and Jack Evans again because they shined on the first two seasons of Lucha Underground.
> 
> MJF is gonna be something special for real.


Great to see Jack Evan get a big platform in the U.S to show his talent. Guy's a top talent. 

Kylie Rae, some say she's Bayley lite but her in ring persona is a bit more kick ass when the bell rings. Definitely has potential to be a top babyface.

MJF was MVP of the show, guy carries himself like a star and can cut a promo like no ones business. AEW be doing well to keep him away from the clutches of WWE.


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132484438657445890
Hope Stu still goes to AEW at some point. :wow


----------



## SPCDRI

Look at this amazing shot, that match and story blew me away.


----------



## looper007

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> MJF is the next Rock. No exaggeration. There haven't been 5 guys in the history of the business with his mic skills when they were 23.
> 
> It took Jericho years to hit that level and most people would put him top 5 all time on the mic.


He reminds me of Gino Hernadez type rather then a Rock, but he carries himself like a superstar. He's way too good as a heel to see him as a babyface, but the best heels always make the greatest babyfaces. 

He's at a better place to shine and live up to his talent.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132484438657445890
> Hope Stu still goes to AEW at some point. :wow


Needs someone his size, and hasn't been fully buried by WWE, or at least gone for enough time for people to forget.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Now mods, give AEW a section to itself, maybe right above that little company on the USA network.


----------



## Stormbringer

Chrome said:


> Hope Stu still goes to AEW at some point. :wow


Isn't Stu apart of Defiant?


----------



## Geeee

TheLooseCanon said:


> Needs someone his size, and hasn't been fully buried by WWE, or at least gone for enough time for people to forget.


As of now, I think Moxley actually might be physically the biggest guy in AEW. Well I guess other than Goldust and Billy Gunn


----------



## looper007

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132484438657445890
> Hope Stu still goes to AEW at some point. :wow


I don't see it happening, seems like he's moved on into Acting but I thought Awesome Kong was done and she's come back. I wouldn't rule anything out but I be surprised if he came back.He be a good addition to the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SPCDRI said:


> Look at this amazing shot, that match and story blew me away.


And Vince didn’t want it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Scarlett, Punk, Stu, Enzo. Sign those 4 and I don't care what they do after that.


----------



## Buster Cannon

Fucking still basking in the glory that is AEW. Very nice show guys. 

Man,they're partying in Vegas tonight. Wish I was there,baby!


----------



## looper007

TheLooseCanon said:


> Needs someone his size, and hasn't been fully buried by WWE, or at least gone for enough time for people to forget.


They are looking to bring in some big guys, tough to find great ones. WWE have some of the better ones like Walter and Lesnar, monster types. Hopefully they find a few, you always need a few monsters on the roster to mix in with the smaller guys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> And Vince didn’t want it.


Even after that crowd popping match they had against Roman/Seth.

What is Ryback doing lol need Goldberg back on TNT


----------



## Upstart474

Moxley had a great debut.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Just imagine Hangman winning the belt and you hear 'I'm afraid I got some bad news!'. All 5 fans would pop.


----------



## Asuka842

Moxley already feels like a different character than he was in WWE, and I liked him in WWE.

Jericho should win the title now. Page is someone that you build up as a future champion, it's too soon the have him win the top prize, make a story out of it.


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Scarlett, Punk, Stu, Enzo. Sign those 4 and I don't care what they do after that.


you can leave out enzo. Keep that scrub off my tv.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> What is Ryback doing lol need Goldberg back on TNT


Shit I forgot Ryback. Need him to.


----------



## jorgovan21

How fucking good was that show? Best show since ECW ONS 05. Easily.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just imagine Hangman winning the belt and you hear 'I'm afraid I got some bad news!'. All 5 fans would pop.


Hangman wins the title in Chicago then cult of personality plays and cm punk cuts a promo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am currently experiencing an emotion that almost feels alien to me since it's been so long since I felt it. I am completely happy and utterly satisfied with a ppv event. :sodone

Fat chance of that ever happening again with WWE. :heston


----------



## kingnoth1n

jorgovan21 said:


> How fucking good was that show? Best show since ECW ONS 05. Easily.


man the 2nd half of the show was soooo strong. 2 5 star matches and a pretty good main with a Mox debut


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

kingnoth1n said:


> you can leave out enzo. Keep that scrub off my tv.


He does look like a scrub but just think of the promo exchanges between him and MJF. I don't even care if he wrestles.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Great show. Had a bit of a rocky start with the librarian skit and the obvious battle royal winner, but like a good New Japan show it picked up with the main events. 

And they really do seem to be delegating to the talent, which creates a fresher show than WWE. If they keep this up, I might actually start watching a weekly wrestling show again.

I hope Moxley, like Cody before him, shows all of his naysayers what he can do outside of the confines of WWE.


----------



## Geeee

BTW people from Winnipeg are Winnipeggers not Winnipeggians.


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> Now I am really bummed that NZ will likely not pick up AEW's weekly show, and I'll have to stream it online, which I fuckin' HATE doing...


MOX would :clap you for stealing to see him. 

Jericho might be mad about it. But fuck him.


----------



## Chrome

I'm also in love with Yuka Sakazaki. Hope that goofy girl wins the 1st AEW women's title lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132508134159790080


----------



## SPCDRI

THE MAN said:


> I am currently experiencing an emotion that almost feels alien to me since it's been so long since I felt it. I am completely happy and utterly satisfied with a ppv event. :sodone
> 
> Fat chance of that ever happening again with WWE. :heston


Well, there is a show coming up in Saudi Arabia that might deliver.


----------



## kingnoth1n

So how good was Cody vs Dustin....5 star MOTYC???? Has to be. Fuck man. What an emotional match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Isn't it amazing how Moxley already feels like a different person also it's just maybe me but it's crazy how different aew feels today then WWE does


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Asuka842 said:


> Moxley already feels like a different character than he was in WWE, and I liked him in WWE.
> 
> Jericho should win the title now. Page is someone that you build up as a future champion, it's too soon the have him win the top prize, make a story out of it.


I think that is where they are heading. Heel Jericho starting off the TV show as champ.

Maybe after Mox and Omega feud, have Moxley feud with Jericho as the first title feud on your TV show to get casuals in.

To me, you have to build up Omega to U.S. audiences as well, so keep him away from winning the belt so soon. Make people who haven't seen him like him first.

I say Moxley vs Jericho to start TNT off, unless you get Punk before that.


----------



## Chan Hung

All In 2....Cm Punk please....I'll take Bad News Barrett too!!! Lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Donnie said:


> MOX would :clap you for stealing to see him.
> 
> Jericho might be mad about it. But fuck him.


:lmao

I would do ANYTHING for Mox tbh.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132503398186725376
Haha.

Yeah....my love for wrestling DIED a long time ago. I just watch to see my favorites & to catch good moments. (Raw, SmackDown, PPV/Network.)

I don't think I'll ever watch AEW, but I'll keep up with it on Twitter & YouTube.


----------



## jorgovan21

THE MAN said:


> I am currently experiencing an emotion that almost feels alien to me since it's been so long since I felt it. I am completely happy and utterly satisfied with a ppv event. :sodone
> 
> Fat chance of that ever happening again with WWE. :heston


2 words.. NXT Takeover


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Chan Hung said:


> Isn't it amazing how Moxley already feels like a different person also it's just maybe me but it's crazy how different aew feels today then WWE does


I don't want to be too hyperbolic, but out of the three Shield guys, Dean was the one to run with just based on sheer charisma. Rollins is better in the ring, and Reigns has a great look, but Dean was always the personality of the group and it's a shame Vince wouldn't let him get past a certain level.

Now that AEW has one of Vince's under-the-radar top guys, it helps them a ton.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I would have MJF get tired of this gimmick and says I will challenge The Librarian at All In 2, thinking he's getting a scrub.

Only for Punk to actually be The Librarian lol.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I enjoyed this show top to bottom. So many great matches and some surprises to boot. AEW has arrived to make Wrestling better than it is people.


----------



## PhilThePain

Where can I subscribe to the AEW Network?


----------



## Asuka842

The Joshi match was really good as well.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What a show from top to bottom. Cody-Dustin and MOX debut were the highlights of the night. Casino Battle Royal was a blast too. 


Really happy with the FITE stream. Worked perfectly throughout, which was amazing as people seemed to have issues with the free streams.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

One day we will look back on MJF promos like Scott Steiner promos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

jorgovan21 said:


> 2 words.. NXT Takeover


Yeah, I know. I just don't think of it as WWE even though Vince owns it.


----------



## EMGESP

I still can't stop thinking about that Cody/Dustin match. That was truly something special. Man, if Dusty were alive he would be so proud of his boys.


----------



## EMGESP

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> One day we will look back on MJF promos like Scott Steiner promos.


FAT ASSES!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

EMGESP said:


> I still can't stop thinking about that Cody/Dustin match. That was truly something special. Man, if Dusty were alive he would be so proud of his boys.


Blonde hair and crimson masks go together so perfect. It just reminded me of stuff like this:


----------



## Chan Hung

You know maybe this was not the intention but the irony I kind of felt today was somewhat of the Attitude Era meets WCW Nitro it was just different...a Good night of wrestling and surprises :clap :clap


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I wonder what is going through the minds of the McMahon family and Kevin Dunn after seeing this. You know they were all sitting around watching it. I'd love to know their thoughts on the blood, violence, unscripted promos, Cody vs Dustin, MJF in general, Jericho vs Omega, and Mox being used more effectively in 5 minutes than they did with him in 7 years.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Was a fun show at the Venue. Crowd was on fire for most of it.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mifune Jackson said:


> I don't want to be too hyperbolic, but out of the three Shield guys, Dean was the one to run with just based on sheer charisma. Rollins is better in the ring, and Reigns has a great look, but Dean was always the personality of the group and it's a shame Vince wouldn't let him get past a certain level.
> 
> Now that AEW has one of Vince's under-the-radar top guys, it helps them a ton.


I agree with you, and I say that as a gigantic fan of both Seth & Roman. I love both of them so fucking much, but charisma wise Mox is just something else entirely. Even as Ambrose with the WWE shackles and silly promos they gave him, he oozed charisma and made the most of what they gave him.

The thought of him cutting promos he wrote himself or just improvised all the time is making me so fucking happy :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

WWE fucked themselves with that 4 person Wildcard rule showing up on any given show. Bret, Moxley, Jericho, Bayley.

lol Sasha Banks liked this tweet someone did:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132493703052898304


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Great show, I'd even say better than ALL-IN.

From an in-ring standpoint, the SCU/STH, Lucha Bros/YB matches gave the fans some incredibly fun wrestling, Cody/Dustin told an amazing & emotional story, Jericho/Omega was a wild brawl with a surprising finish. And there was a load of surprises, from the Super Smash Brothers making their return to the US, Awesome Kong showing up, Bret Hart being the one to unveil the AEW Championship & of course, Jon fucking Moxley raising hell at the end of the show. 

Double or Nothing delivered on almost every front (except for the shitty Librarian skit on the pre-show), so I'm pretty hyped for AEW's future/


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol Sasha Banks liked this tweet someone did:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132493703052898304


You know HHH is humiliated by WWE's product after seeing tonight's show.


----------



## Natecore

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I wonder what is going through the minds of the McMahon family and Kevin Dunn after seeing this. You know they were all sitting around watching it. I'd love to know their thoughts on the blood, violence, unscripted promos, Cody vs Dustin, MJF in general, Jericho vs Omega, and Mox being used more effectively in 5 minutes than they did with him in 7 years.


No joke: if Vince and Dunn watched they probably hated it.

Vince sees prowrestling only one way: for low iq dolts that he exploits with his jingoism, awful comedy and cartoonish sports entertainment. He sees competition as an enemy that must be eradicated completely and consumed.

Cant say I blame him as he’s been hugely successful but only through predatory business practices. For him to feel validation he’s had to crush and destroy others personally squashing them under his boot. He’s still managed to created a ton of awesome content but he’s never understood Prowrestling. Instead of suppressing his ego and stepping down from control he’s steered his empire creatively bankrupt only surviving on reputation alone The problem with failed leaders is they never see the revolution rising up until it’s too late.


----------



## deadcool

Amazing show, much better than I realized. The only thing that I didn't like was Jim Ross's commentary. His commentary was about as bad as Michael Cole's. 

Cody vs Dustin was better than I imagined. Omega vs Jericho was great.

The weekly TV show couldn't come fast enough.


----------



## emerald-fire

What an event!! That was fantastic. Jericho vs Omega and Cody vs Dustin were the highlights of the show for me. 

No compromise on the theatrics and not hesitant to make their wrestlers come across like actual stars and not holding back in the ring. That is what makes wrestling special and that's exactly what they delivered. Hopefully, this is how it always is with AEW.

Also, the commentary team, Justin Roberts (the ring announcer) and most importantly, the thunderous crowd all added to the show and made it feel special.


----------



## deadcool

Mifune Jackson said:


> I don't want to be too hyperbolic, but out of the three Shield guys, Dean was the one to run with just based on sheer charisma. Rollins is better in the ring, and Reigns has a great look, but Dean was always the personality of the group and it's a shame Vince wouldn't let him get past a certain level.
> 
> Now that AEW has one of Vince's under-the-radar top guys, it helps them a ton.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE fucked themselves with that 4 person Wildcard rule showing up on any given show. Bret, Moxley, Jericho, Bayley.


Seen a few comments about Bayley, was she actually involved or is it a Kylie Rae joke?


----------



## Beatles123

WRESTLING.

IS. 

BACK.

I am SO fucking happy!


----------



## PavelGaborik

What a fucking show. Loved it.


----------



## God Movement

Caught a few glimpses of the PPV.

My first impressions based on what I've seen:

- Let's begin with the Heavyweight Title - it looks like a textbook wrestling WORLD title. It's sizeable and has a shit-ton of gold. Good stuff. Was great to see Bret presenting it to the people, when you put it side to side with the WWE/Universal Title, it's quite laughable to see what WWE has become. And it's clear they have no intention to make belts worth respecting as we've just seen with the 24/7 belt

- The presentation looks brilliant. Black ropes? Check. Grey mat with hard hitting sounds? Check. Dim lighting in the arena? Check. They also seem to be putting in effort with their PPV sets, unlike WWE.

- Blood to add an element of realism is always welcome.

- The show ended on a high with the exciting main event match and then the appearance of none other than Mox. The crowd popped and I popped. He came across as a big deal, and AEW need stars like him if they want to succeed.

I won't give in-depth match reviews, but I like what I'm seeing all around from purely a presentation perspective.


----------



## Wjmlfc

Imagine Jericho cutting another promo after beating Page in Chicago. 

“I’m the best in the world at everything I do”. 

Cue Living Colour and the Cult of Personality.


----------



## SPCDRI

I'm sold. I cannot believe I'm going to type this but...

I wanna see some more Jimmy Havoc, Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy

:mark:


----------



## Patrick Sledge

COdy and Dustin stole the show. They had a great match, one of the best of Dustin's career and maybe Cody's as well. Dustin even busted out a destroyer and a few moves I've never seen him do.

Cody took a not so subtle shot at HHH with the throne and sledge hammer, WWE was watching, and I'm sure theyre scrambling on how to make RAW good now. that 24/7 title is a start at something new and fresh, but AEW DON just showed us what pro-wrestling looks like. Fantastic PPV, a breath of fresh air for sure in the world of wrestling. It's a great time to be a fan.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Rookie of the Year said:


> Seen a few comments about Bayley, was she actually involved or is it a Kylie Rae joke?


She's the Bayley now.


----------



## Miss Sally

My internet went down in the beginning, now i need to find somewhere that has the show! Ahhhh!


----------



## PresidentGasman

God Movement said:


> Caught a few glimpses of the PPV.
> 
> My first impressions based on what I've seen:
> 
> - Let's begin with the Heavyweight Title - it looks like a textbook wrestling WORLD title. It's sizeable and has a shit-ton of gold. Good stuff. Was great to see Bret presenting it to the people, when you put it side to side with the WWE/Universal Title, it's quite laughable to see what WWE has become. And it's clear they have no intention to make belts worth respecting as we've just seen with the 24/7 belt
> 
> - The presentation looks brilliant. Black ropes? Check. Grey mat with hard hitting sounds? Check. Dim lighting in the arena? Check. They also seem to be putting in effort with their PPV sets, unlike WWE.
> 
> - Blood to add an element of realism is always welcome.
> 
> - The show ended on a high with the exciting main event match and then the appearance of none other than Mox. The crowd popped and I popped. He came across as a big deal, and AEW need stars like him if they want to succeed.
> 
> I won't give in-depth match reviews, but I like what I'm seeing all around from purely a presentation perspective.


+Cody/Dustin being an emotional rollercoaster and hard MOTN
+Omega/Jericho being a great slow-paced brawl
+building up Hangman and MJF as main-event level stars 
+fast paced Six-Man Tag opening to start things off
+decent Six-Women Tag
+MOX

-Bucks vs Lucha Bros a little overbooked, good match but didnt need to go as long as it did imo
-Britt Baker going over, I think booking Awesome Kong to win to establish her as a monster heel would have been a better option

overall the positives outweigh the negatives, 10/10


----------



## God Movement

Miss Sally said:


> My internet went down in the beginning, now i need to find somewhere that has the show! Ahhhh!


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/othe...9-540p-webrip-h264-fight-bb.html#post77292686


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I wonder what is going through the minds of the McMahon family and Kevin Dunn after seeing this. You know they were all sitting around watching it. I'd love to know their thoughts on the blood, violence, unscripted promos, Cody vs Dustin, MJF in general, Jericho vs Omega, and Mox being used more effectively in 5 minutes than they did with him in 7 years.


I know right. The electricity in the ppv was amazing. And its true in 5 min Moxley was more over I'm AEW than his recent return back in the WWE


----------



## Matthew Castillo

looper007 said:


> I disagree with you on the women's 6 tag match, thought it was the sleeper match of the night. Riho looks a superstar in the making.
> 
> Agree MJF is a superstar in the making, could be AEW first made man. Damn he can get heat better then anyone I've seen. Not bad in the ring either from what I've seen. A old school type heel.


Friday I didn't know who MJF was, today he's one of my favorite heels. Admittedly I also watched the CVV interview with him today as well, but still he won me over very quickly. Personally I can see him being used to make their midcard belt before eventually becoming a multiple time World Champion.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Chan Hung said:


> I know right. The electricity in the ppv was amazing. And its true in 5 min Moxley was more over I'm AEW than his recent return back in the WWE


Vince is probably fucking pissed and HHH is probably thinking of ways to oust Vince.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Matthew Castillo said:


> Friday I didn't know who MJF was, today he's one of my favorite heels. Admittedly I also watched the CVV interview with him today as well, but still he won me over very quickly. Personally I can see him being used to make their midcard belt before eventually becoming a multiple time World Champion.


I didn't know who he was a week ago and looked him up on a whim. He's better than everyone else in the industry (excluding Jericho) right now on the mic by 10 miles.

You could take the best WWE has to offer on the mic. Joe, Owens, Miz, Wyatt, Elias, Zayn. He would roast them all at the same time and send them on their way in tears.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Matthew Castillo said:


> Friday I didn't know who MJF was, today he's one of my favorite heels. Admittedly I also watched the CVV interview with him today as well, but still he won me over very quickly. Personally I can see him being used to make their midcard belt before eventually becoming a multiple time World Champion.


I think hes gonna go right into the Main Event, they have plenty of talent who could fight over a "AEW North American Title" or whatever they decide to call it,the World Title Segment managed to make Hangman and MJF look like extremely credible main eventers, they both have the look and can wrestle, i easily see them being in the World Title scene with Jericho,Omega,Moxley and maybe Penta.


----------



## Chan Hung

PresidentGasman said:


> Matthew Castillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday I didn't know who MJF was, today he's one of my favorite heels. Admittedly I also watched the CVV interview with him today as well, but still he won me over very quickly. Personally I can see him being used to make their midcard belt before eventually becoming a multiple time World Champion.
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes gonna go right into the Main Event, they have plenty of talent who could fight over a "AEW North American Title" or whatever they decide to call it,the World Title Segment managed to make Hangman and MJF look like extremely credible main eventers, they both have the look and can wrestle, i easily see them being in the World Title scene with Jericho,Omega,Moxley and maybe Penta.
Click to expand...

That guy mjf has the audience in the palm of his hands he's such a dick he'll be really good over and hated


----------



## PresidentGasman

Chan Hung said:


> That guy mjf has the audience in the palm of his hands he's such a dick he'll be really good over and hated


for sure, he has the look of the miz,the heel work/mic skills of Corbin,and can wrestle like a motherfucker as we saw in the Battle Royal, I can see him chasing Hangman for the belt if Hangman does win against Jericho. him interrupting Bret was great.


----------



## NXT Only

I’ve never seen a perfect anything so I wasn’t expecting perfection and everything that went wrong is ultimately salvageable. 

But man I haven’t enjoyed something like that in soooo long.


----------



## Brother_T

Great show! My biggest gripe, which is a huge pet peeve of mine, is they used the lighting in crowd that saturates where you can barely see someone 10 rows back. Seemed like at one point they used a different type of blue where it made it more easy to see the crowd. Before the matches everything looks great you can see the fans and then well it became WWE like once the match starts. Really wish they will rethink the lighting in the crowd. If more people gripe enough then maybe they'll listen. I know I'm not the only one who's had this complaint on here.

Other then that there's some minor things that bothered me some. The camera work which is fine they're brand spanking new. Despite all the great moves story telling lacked some, and Jericho being out shape and Kenny Omega not getting enough offensive in. 

I don't know most of these wrestlers, but it was way more entertaining than WWE has been in years. Cody and Dustin felt like I went back in time. They stole the show. Overall 8/10


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rookie of the Year said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seen a few comments about Bayley, was she actually involved or is it a Kylie Rae joke?
> 
> 
> 
> She's the Bayley now.
Click to expand...

Yep.the real Bayley is here in AEW :clap



Brother_T said:


> Great show! My biggest gripe, which is a huge pet peeve of mine, is they used the lighting in crowd that saturates where you can barely see someone 10 rows back. Seemed like at one point they used a different type of blue where it made it more easy to see the crowd. Before the matches everything looks great you can see the fans and then well it became WWE like once the match starts. Really wish they will rethink the lighting in the crowd. If more people gripe enough then maybe they'll listen. I know I'm not the only one who's had this complaint on here.
> 
> Other then that there's some minor things that bothered me some. The camera work which is fine they're brand spanking new. Despite all the great moves story telling lacked some, and Jericho being out shape and Kenny Omega not getting enough offensive in.
> 
> I don't know most of these wrestlers, but it was way more entertaining then WWE has been in years. Cody and Dustin felt like I went back in time. They stole the show. Overall 8/10


I don't know I kind of like that I'm not really too interested in seeing what the fans are doing LOL I'd rather focus on the wrestling and I also don't know most of the rest here so it was new for me as well


----------



## PresidentGasman

Chan Hung said:


> I don't know I kind of like that I'm not really too interested in seeing what the fans are doing LOL I'd rather focus on the wrestling and I also don't know most of the rest here so it was new for me as well


I actually kind of like the way the arena looked, especially the black ring ropes something about it screamed comfy.


----------



## DJ Punk

Watched only the Dustin vs Cody and Jericho vs Omega match (Great matches and stories told. Fucking respect to Dustin too), but...

I am a fucking fan. Holy shit. I haven't marked out for any wrestling related thing in several years. I fucking freaked out when Moxley debuted. Wow.

Wrestling is well and alive again :')


----------



## Asuka842

I really liked them getting Bret to present the new title. He brings instant credibility to it just by being there. But sadly, because the universe hates Bret for some bizarre reason, there had to be an accident afterward.

MJF seems perfect for the role of inaugural champion of whatever midcard belt AEW ends up introducing. With Daniels, Kazarian, Scorpio Sky, CIMA, etc in the mix as well. Especially if they actually treat their midcard title with some prestige like WWE used to do.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Asuka842 said:


> I really liked them getting Bret to present the new title. He brings instant credibility to it just by being there. But sadly, because the universe hates Bret for some bizarre reason, there had to be an accident afterward.
> 
> MJF seems perfect for the role of inaugural champion of whatever midcard belt AEW ends up introducing. With Daniels, Kazarian, Scorpio Sky, CIMA, etc in the mix as well. Especially if they actually treat their midcard title with some prestige like WWE used to do.


I could see MJF maybe getting a small run with the Midcard title to start, but honestly I would be shocked if he isnt one of the first 5 AEW World Champions. he is going to be the top heel in the company.


----------



## Chrome

Last time I was this happy after a ppv (at least in recent years.) was probably WM 30 or MITB 2011. It's been a minute lol.


----------



## Brother_T

Chan Hung said:


> I don't know I kind of like that I'm not really too interested in seeing what the fans are doing LOL I'd rather focus on the wrestling and I also don't know most of the rest here so it was new for me as well


I loved it in the the Nitro and Raw days in the mid late 90s. I feel like back in the day the crowd really build off each other. Being at the live show this takes away from that engery, which translates on TV. The crowd was hot, but it's brand spankin new. I don't want to see the crowd during a move I want to see them go crazy after a move. A little lighing here and there then fine, but to be honest after watching wrestling for decades I'm confident it's a mood killer.


----------



## Donnie

Chrome said:


> Last time I was this happy after a ppv (at least in recent years.) was probably WM 30 or MITB 2011. It's been a minute lol.


Maybe you should celebrate your happiness with a new sub section :troll 



Man, AEW did good tonight. Weekly TV could be something special.


----------



## Asuka842

PresidentGasman said:


> I could see MJF maybe getting a small run with the Midcard title to start, but honestly I would be shocked if he isnt one of the first 5 AEW World Champions. he is going to be the top heel in the company.


True very true, but you don't need to rush it. Especially with guys like Jericho, Kenny, Moxley, etc at the top right now. Also that was once what a midcard belt was really useful for, giving an up and comer a chance to shine/show what they could do without having to rush them immediately into the ME, but then you could add them to the ME later on. And MJF could benefit tremendously from that I think, especially if he's given quality opponents to feud with as well.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Donnie said:


> Maybe you should celebrate your happiness with a new sub section :troll
> 
> 
> 
> Man, AEW did good tonight. Weekly TV could be something special.


yeah i dont think one thread could easily contain everything, theres so many possibilities as far as Storylines,Titles,PPVs. man Fyter Fest seems like a long time away now lol.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Asuka842 said:


> True very true, but you don't need to rush it. Especially with guys like Jericho, Kenny, Moxley, etc at the top right now. Also that was once what a midcard belt was really useful for, giving an up and comer a chance to shine/show what they could do without having to rush them immediately into the ME, but then you could add them to the ME later on. And MJF could benefit tremendously from that I think, especially if he's given quality opponents to feud with as well.


Yeah I agree, I think they could start with Hangman as the World Champ, maybe even give MJF a couple of unsuccessful title shots against him but then slowly build him up to beat whoever beats Hangman for the title (probably a bigger star like Omega or Moxley) and make him a proven draw a midcard title run could actually do just that.


----------



## NXT Only

Chan Hung said:


> Yep.the real Bayley is here in AEW :clap
> 
> 
> I don't know I kind of like that I'm not really too interested in seeing what the fans are doing LOL I'd rather focus on the wrestling and I also don't know most of the rest here so it was new for me as well


I feel a similar way. It focuses everything on the ring and the fans going bat shit crazy is all I need to know of. 

WWE is far too bright IMO.


----------



## Asuka842

I feel like at this point Jericho should be the inaugural champion. He's the most well-known performer that they have and might draw some casuals/lapsed WWE fans to the product once it debuts on TNT, plus he can be a top heel champion. Then you build the younger guys up to be ME's in the future (Page and MJF chiefly among them).


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

_First off I love the fact the logo is in the center of the ring, I used to like that touch back in old WCW especially with the PPV Arenas. Loved the idea of the Casino Battle Royale and the 10 count in tag matches, inventive rule there as long as they keep it and not forget their own "rules" like in WWE.

Loving that they are keeping the ball rolling and advertising more upcoming events before the TV launch.

Justin Roberts, I forgot how much of a good voice he was for a ring announcer._

_

*SCU vs True Hearts **** -_ As good as a 6-Man can be really, True Hearts are pretty good, SCU are just phenomenal always. Good opening.
_

*Britt Baker vs Kyllee Ray vs Nyla vs Awesome Kong *** *- _I marked for Kong, seemed she was limited to the work she could pull here which is understandable, it was just for the big moment and effect and it worked. Kylie is adorable, I regret not seeing her at a local show last month now. I will miss seeing Britt around the indys but I am so proud of her, she is incredible and a top runner for first champ. She is everything. The match was nice, great kicks from Britt and Kylie, the looked legit._

*Angelico and Jack Evans vs Best Friends *** 1/4 -* Angelico is one of the most exciting guys to watch ever, one of my faves from his time in Lucha Underground, him and Jack Evans are going to do phenomenal things in AEW, the tag division is effin stacked here. Terrific chemistry with these two teams. To quote Jack Evans here "This isn't awesome, We Are!" Loved the match, this division is gonna be fun. I was not familiar with the goons who showed up afterward, some have probably frequented the indies around here idk, are they AAA guys actually?

*Riho, Ryo Mizunami, and Hikaru Shida vs Aja Kong, Yuka Sakazaki, and Emi Sakura *** 1/4* -_The Joshi girls were amazing here, always such an awesome thing to see more of in U.S. mainstream Wrestling.
Yuka Sakazaki I love her from TJPW, one of the most exciting girls ever!
Everyone was so good.Classic hard hitting stuff like you can see every time you tune in to Stardom and TJPW (TJPW has more goof stuff in it though of course lol) Great match, glad Kenny Omega advocated hard to get these girls here and I hope they are here to stay in the division.
_

*Cody vs Dustin **** 1/4* - _Cody's shots at Triple H at the start in his entrance, wowzers not sure how to feel but it was a statement for sure. The video package beforehand was well done, this match was everything I expected it to be in a good way, this is what we should have gotten in WWE from them. A perfect match for the use of blood too, everything was executed so well imncluding the crowd shots for drama and the commentary. also, the vertebreaker is so rare to see these days, it was funky looking but still awesome to see it utilized here. Two men who should have been WWE Champions, Dusty would be so proud of this bout. I got emotional when Cody did his promo after and said he needed his brother. I am a sucker for that kind of stuff when someone gets legit choked up. _ 

_The AEW Title Presentation was really cool, Bret was a great suprise and perfect person to introduce it. MJF is gonna be a legend in this industry, so glad he came out and did his thing._

*Bucks vs Lucha Bros ****** - _Holy crap, I have followed Bucks and seen all their classic bouts and this was still insane. I loved the MCMG move from Bucks, those guys were also one of the best teams ever. The shouts to Owens and Generico too, All the hits were played here, this is the stuff that made The Bucks stars and they are still out there showing the same fire and hunger. Fuckin Class. Maybe above 5 stars and we still had the main event to come. I am ready to hear Big Dave's ratings for tonight lol. Young Bucks and Lucha Bros are unrivaled and unmatched by any other teams in AAA, NJPW, ROH, TNA, and WWE. (RPG 3K, Usos and Revival perhaps are contenders) But like show me better stuff currently than this. Best tag teams in the world. What an insane match that was. Holy hell.
_

*Omega vs Jericho ****** - _Another excellent video package beforehand and of course Jericho's entrance was very cool as always my fav entrance in forever I got goosebumps seeing Lionheart to the embodiment of evil. 

Their first match was amazing, this was also very good. I don't think they are done either, they need another match for sure to cap things off. This was a fun affair though and a similar feel to the first knockdown dragout battle. Chris and Kenny ae two of the best, Jericho is obviously my all time favorite and is still out there doing his best work. I love how we never know what kind of Jericho we will get, more of a brawler like his bouts with Naito or as Ross said tonight The lionheart turning back the hands of time literally out there or both? Both was tonight. Both of thse men could be a face of the promotion to start it off realistically. Liontamer is still my favorite submission hold. So many sick V triggers too as expected from a big time Kenny bout. I think these two have the same chemistry as Omega and OKADA have.

I hope Jericho becomes the champion and ends up putting over Omega or Moxley or MJF even in the end, it is best for biz.

Obviously the end of the show is wht we are gonna talk about, JON FUCKIN MOXLEY holy crap that crowd reaction man. Hella ending to the show. This insanity. I can't wait for the promos from Moxley, it has been too long since he could let loose and now we don't gotta watch compilations of his former glory, it is back.._

Overall, this was so damn cool, so damn good for professional wrestling, a PPV with only one championship on the line and one that is not even the promotion's title and yet it was still more fun and captivating than MITB. AEW has arrived and It is going to be fantastic to watch them evolve and grow going forward, this was a hell of a jump start. I am so excited for wrestling, what a great time to be a fan.


----------



## NXT Only

Hangman can not win the title first, he can’t. 

The story should be Jericho wins because Hangman is still young and inexperienced to an extent and Jericho outsmarts him and gets the strap first. 

Sets up another chase to the title. Kenny going through Moxley, Hangman gaining experience to ultimately unlock his potential. 

When Punk debuts in August you have he and Jericho reignite their feud for the strap and BITW.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Good ppv but not on NXT Takeover Level.
Way much better than the WWE main roster PPVs,Raw &SD.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

NXT Only said:


> Hangman can not win the title first, he can’t.
> 
> The story should be Jericho wins because Hangman is still young and inexperienced to an extent and Jericho outsmarts him and gets the strap first.
> 
> Sets up another chase to the title. Kenny going through Moxley, Hangman gaining experience to ultimately unlock his potential.
> 
> *When* Punk debuts in August you have he and Jericho reignite their feud for the strap and BITW.


*God, wishful thinking but what a time that would be if Punk ever did.
*


----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


> Maybe you should celebrate your happiness with a new sub section :troll
> 
> 
> 
> Man, AEW did good tonight. Weekly TV could be something special.


Sub-section would already be up if I was an admin tbh. :francis


----------



## ElTerrible

birthday_massacre said:


> Hangman wins the title in Chicago then cult of personality plays and cm punk cuts a promo




If you want to create a new Straight Edge Society Darby Allin and Pac would be pretty good choices. Can also see The Revival or Gallows/Anderson, if they are free agents by the time. Overall I don´t think they need a lot of roster additions.


----------



## scrilla

Finally an alternative I can approve of.


----------



## PresidentGasman

ElTerrible said:


> If you want to create a new Straight Edge Society Darby Allin and Pac would be pretty good choices. Can also see The Revival or Gallows/Anderson, if they are free agents by the time. Overall I don´t think they need a lot of roster additions.


Their not gonna get Punk, I think they will get a lot of former WWE Talent whose contracts are gonna expire though, they will also probably try to sign a lot of younger talent to try to build them up as decent draws, I don't think they will go full vince mode and try to overflow the roster however.


----------



## Hangman

How fucking great was that PPV?

Start to finish I enjoyed it. Can't think of the last time I liked something to do with wrestling.


----------



## zkorejo

It was a great PPV. 

Absolutely loved Cody vs Dustin.. that WAS the best match of the night for me. Cody is just amazing. Loved the bit where he destroyed Triple H's throne. Dustin bleeding profusely reminded me of great moments like Austin vs Bret and Eddie vs JBL. It was too much I was actually really worried for him. I would give it solid 5 stars if i was reviewing it. 

YB vs LB was jawdropping action but like JR said, i was exhausted y the 70% of the match. Should have ended much sooner but it was definitely a highlight of the night.

AEW World Title looks like a proper world title. It looks absolutely prestigious and beautiful. I loved how the announcer and Bret couldnt carry it. It IS the heavyweight title afterall.

What I will say next will probably be an unpopular opinion but I will say it regardless. I hope Omega is done with Jericho, I cant help but feel Jericho isnt as good in the ring as he once was which is understandable but for anyone watching Omega in action for the first time, this was definitely not a good look. But since AEW is here to stay, Im sure alot more Omega matches will make that clear and rectify the first opinions. 

I liked how Jericho picked the win. I was fully expecting Omega to, so I like the unpredictability and it actually makes sense for Jericho to be the first champion, considering his name value. 

Loved the ending, loved Moxley's debut. Omega vs Mox should be great.

Commentary was great, set was Okay, the energy from the fans was outstanding.


----------



## Asuka842

Jericho winning also sets up a possible rubber match between him and Kenny, since they're now 1-1 against each other, and it makes Jericho look stronger going into his match with Okada as well.


----------



## DJ Punk

Jericho absolutely needs to be the company's first world champion. There's just no other way.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DJ Punk said:


> Jericho absolutely needs to be the company's first world champion. There's just no other way.


Yeah, 2 huge reasons. 1, known and 2, a heel.

I think you have to start your TV with a reason to chase something. A heel champion starts storylines.

I also think you keep Omega away from the belt, as you need to introduce him to the full audience. Same as Hangman, not ready.

Which is why, to me, when the TV starts, you're first title feud should be Jericho and Moxley (or Punk if signed).


----------



## Desecrated

Not sure I'd dig Jericho as a first champion because his first match post-Hangman is likely Cody. But I suppose they can wait a bit before giving Omega the Kobashi run. Stalling stuff like Omega vs Hangman could consequentially set them up down the line however.

Results make Meltzer's report on PAC-Hangman even more retarded but I guess they've got him to give the swerve result in the main event some more g-force.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just rewatched the last two matches and am pleased that my dumb brother finally got to see Mox's debut and remained unspoiled for it. Excellent debut and perhaps Mox will stand as an example to other misused WWE employees that there is indeed life after WWE in wrestling.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Great show. As others before me, I had no idea who MJF was 2 hours ago, and now, I think he's the future of this company. Holy shit, that guy's got absolutely everything - he looks, walks, and acts like a star, has charisma out the ass, and he's probably the best mic worker I've seen in I don't even know how long. 

The midcard looks a bit weak ( or at least I was not very interested in the first 2 hours of the show), but the Bucks, Lucha Bros, MJF, Page, Omega, Jericho, Cody, and MOTHERFUCKING JON MOXLEY are money.


----------



## DJ Punk

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah, 2 huge reasons. 1, known and 2, a heel.
> 
> I think you have to start your TV with a reason to chase something. A heel champion starts storylines.
> 
> I also think you keep Omega away from the belt, as you need to introduce him to the full audience. Same as Hangman, not ready.
> 
> Which is why, to me, when the TV starts, you're first title feud should be Jericho and Moxley (or Punk if signed).


Moxley vs Omega looks like a promising feud and a great way to introduce Omega (to people like me). I know of the dude and what's he done, but this is literally the second match of his I've watched. The first being against Jericho too. I've always wanted to get into other wrestling promotions but never knew where to start. 

As for Punk...I'll believe it when I see it. He's lost his passion for wrestling years ago. Maybe AEW can reignite some long lost flame, but not keeping my hopes up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I'm very enthusiastic about future PPV's. They'll actually have TV to flesh out more storylines so the big events won't mostly feel like a series of cold matches. I can see why some people had that concern during the first half of the show, it crossed my mind as well. They did a fantastic job of building up their marquee matches through youtube vlogs alone so I can only imagine what they'll be able to do with weekly television and a live crowd to play off of. Speaking of crowds, the crowd tonight was awesome. They were hot for the entire show and didn't even chant stupid shit to throw off the tone and make it about themselves. Other than a few technical problems and botches there wasn't much to complain about.


----------



## CC91

Does anyone know if I'll still be able to order the show on ITV? Been away all weekend!! ?


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I didn't know who he was a week ago and looked him up on a whim. He's better than everyone else in the industry (excluding Jericho) right now on the mic by 10 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> You could take the best WWE has to offer on the mic. Joe, Owens, Miz, Wyatt, Elias, Zayn. He would roast them all at the same time and send them on their way in tears.




You told me before the show and even after watching the amazing promos I was scared AEW wouldn’t care. We have our next top heel. This guy is fucking amazing dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugnid

CC91 said:


> Does anyone know if I'll still be able to order the show on ITV? Been away all weekend!! ?


Order it on FITE-unlimited replays until June 1.


----------



## DJ Punk

PAC really missed a golden opportunity not wrestling at this show. Huge waste.


----------



## bradatar

DJ Punk said:


> PAC really missed a golden opportunity not wrestling at this show. Huge waste.




I’m riding what my wife said. Fuck him: he wants to be a big fish in a small pond. After last night Cody shouldn’t even let him come back if he asked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Y2J needs to be first champ he can feud with anyone.

Page is so boring and bland. He needs more character just not ready yet and im not sold on his moveset, finisher or even look really.


----------



## 260825

*I think their next PPV numbers will be huge. This was a fence sitter for many, & now they've delivered some people are full on board to support it.*


----------



## 260825

*Thing what sold me Jericho winning is that the match played at Jericho's speed. Omega looked like he was brought down to Jericho's level & he beat him at his own game. From the bloody nose, to how he sold the match.

I wonder if they'll have commentary ring-side in their next outing? I hope they keep the smokey poker backroom athletic, it felt more homely. You go watch a WWE match right now from 2019 & it looks sterile as hell.*


----------



## njcam

Mick Foley's daughter Noelle Foley was at ringside at AEW's 'Double Or Nothing'.


----------



## SAMCRO

Great ppv, great crowd, great surprises, great matches, this is what i want from a wrestling show. Moxley showing up at the end was just the icing on the cake, its gonna be great to see what he's capable of outside of the restraints of that prison WWE.

I figured Jericho would win, i didn't see them having Omega go over him twice in a row, plus Jericho is the biggest name they got in the company right now, and is who they need to center the company around for the first year while building up the newer wrestlers around him getting the fans introduced to them. Yeah it goes without saying Jericho HAS to be their first world champion, Page isn't anywhere near ready and hardly anyone knows who he is right now.

Also whats everyone's thoughts on Jericho's new finish The Judas Effect? I'm not a fan of it, its a cool signature, but i don't want it to be his finisher, it just looks very anti climatic as a match ender. Alot of the fans looked confused he won after he hit it, i mean its pretty much just a back elbow, and he kind of hit a few back elbows during the match before that so...


----------



## Donnie

Early buyrate news from Big Davey 

Dave says the number is around 200k, which is 4x the buys of All In. 

Also brought up a statistic of DoN being #2 on Google Trends in America during the day, and #3 when the Raptors game started


----------



## Fearless Viper

Saw Moxley at the end and I thought that was very cool. Can't wait for their weekly show.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Donnie said:


> Early buyrate news from Big Davey
> 
> Dave says the number is around 200k, which is 4x the buys of All In.
> 
> Also brought up a statistic of DoN being #2 on Google Trends in America during the day, and #3 when the Raptors game started


I'm expecting it to make around 300k-400k.


----------



## WhyTooJay

Jericho has elevated himself to a top 5 pro wrestling GOAT over the last couple of years. Incredible work for a 48 year old and somehow manages to stay fresh over the course of three decades.

The Cody/Dustin match was the most emotional match I've seen in ages. Just a complete war with a heartwarming post match promo.

Moxley and Bret were nice surprises. I haven't been keeping up with pro wrestling on a week to week basis in years. I'm definitely going to give this company a shot once they start TV.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Good mainstream wrestling is making its return


----------



## Beatles123

Fearless Viper said:


> I'm expecting it to make around 300k-400k.


HOLY DIMES!! :lenny


----------



## MC

*Pre Show*

Over The Budget Battle Royal:

Okay match. Nothing too crazy. A few names that popped me. ** 

Kip Sabian vs Sammy Guevara:

Made a cheese sandwich, it was good. 

*Main Card*

T-Hawk, El Lindaman & CIMA vs. SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky):

This was a really good opener. Did exactly what is needed from matches in this spot, it popped the crowd, it showcased the talent involved really well, like CIMA and Daniels. Gave the show a good first impression. CIMA looked great, except his hair though. No, get rid of it. Hopefully, we see more of Strong Hearts in AEW. They could offer something new and unique, unlike most tag teams. ***

Amazing Kong vs Britt Baker vs. Kylie Rae vs. Nyla Rose:

Decent match but this was basically your run of the mill multi-person match with no one really standing out as the top performers. They even had the tower of doom spot too. Quite amusing. Glad Kong got a big response. She deserves it. The match was pretty forgettable overall though. I'm sure some liked it more than I did, but meh. I still think a singles match would've been better here. **

Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent? ) vs Jack Evans & Angelico:

The Best Friends finally got their hug, and that's all I really need. The urgency shown near the finish was pretty good. Tons of high impact moves. Exciting stuff. ***1/4

Aja Kong, Yuka Sakazaki & Emi Sakura vs Hikaru Shida, Riho Abe & Ryo Mizunami

After a small worry that this match wouldn't take place, it did and I'm thankful because it delivered on a high scale. Everyone got time to shine and show off their individual personalities. There was some wicked tag sequences as well as single ones, like Shida vs Kong!! The pace was very fast from the start but they never seemed out of depth. They all had great chemistry which is wild considering they are all from different promotions (except Emi Sakura and Riho). The crowd was incredibly receptive and seem to click with the women straight away. They more than earned another match, all of them. ***3/4

Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes:

This was tremendous. Very heated back and forth action. Brother vs Brother match can somewhat lack true heat but you could feel it in the offense. The intensity behind the strikes, the aggression on their faces. Dustin bleeding added a ton as did his selling and timing of certain moves. The drama was built tremendously well too. Do away with the garbage at the start and this would've been even better. Small things but it really wasn't needed. Great match and great promo afterward. ****1/4

AAA World Tag Team Title Match: The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The Lucha Brothers (Fenix & Pentagon Jr.):

I consider myself to be a Young Bucks fan, I really do but this indulged in some of their parts that I really don't have an interest in seeing. A little too cutesy for my tastes. Too much no selling and a ton of kick outs. None of which were necessary, in my opinion, and it kinda took away from the match more than enhanced it. Not awful but not good either. **

Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega:

I admittedly am not a Jericho fan. I haven't been much of a fan of his new gimmick although I appreciate it's him trying something different. I did love their Wrestle Kingdom match. It had everything that this match lacked. This match lacked good pacing with it dragging for most of the match, it didn't have any heat which is crucial in a no DQ match, no energy to carry it along. I did like Omega's selling. Thought it was excellent and you could see how desperate Omega was to try and make the match work but it just lacked quality overall. The post-match angle was well done but the match didn't live up to the hype. *


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

SAMCRO said:


> Also whats everyone's thoughts on Jericho's new finish The Judas Effect? I'm not a fan of it, its a cool signature, but i don't want it to be his finisher, it just looks very anti climatic as a match ender. Alot of the fans looked confused he won after he hit it, i mean its pretty much just a back elbow, and he kind of hit a few back elbows during the match before that so...


Yea that was my only critique to the whole show. With the hard hitting wrestling style they are showing it seemed rather strange that a random elbow that didnt even look strong would be a finisher.

It looked like a basic move. Like something you would do to an opponent in a corner or to escape a hold.

After seeing a match like the Young Bucks and Lucha bros it was quite shock.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Expected JR to be poor again but he was quite good this time. Good news.

Marvez is completely out of his league though. Sack him asap.


----------



## Vic

Jesus fucking Christ what a show. My stream kept dying here and there but even with the cut outs it took absolutely nothing away from the sheer joy this experience gave me from the moment the Buy In started down to the end of the show when big bad Moxley made his badass debut. Say what you will about Jericho and Moxley getting over Omega but that was cool as fuck to see and I’m not really that high on Jon.

*Casino Battle Royale* ****:* Typical battle royal opener we’ve seen dozens of times in the past. Basically a “everybody go out and get your shit in” moment. Nothing wrong with that and the crowd was into it so win-win. The big winner here was MJF and HOLY FUCKING SHIT the dude forces out heat more than the fucking sun. He knows how to piss you off and plays his character to a fucking T. He will most certainly go down as perhaps the greatest current era heel of our time. The issue I had was Page winning which was predictable had much rather preferred them changing Page out for someone else but I can’t complain for a good showing by everyone. I have a feeling people will love Luchasauras and Janela when they do singles shit.

*Kip Sabian vs Sammy Guevara: ***:* It was a fun finale to the Buy In with some cool spots. Sabian reminds a lot of Balor for some reason, but ok brain.

*Strong Hearts vs SCU ***:* I really wish Strong Hearts was booked better in this, but if you look at it from a story perspective then it makes sense due to their inexperience. Sort of like a NJPW Young Lions deal. The real star of this match was Scorpio Sky dude looked legit and the crowd fucking loved him.

*Women's Fatal Way ***1/2:* That expert troll job by Brandi and the Kong shocker instantly gave this a bump in the rating :lol. Britt and Kylie looked like gold here, Nyla was fine but you can tell she still needs some more work in the ring. Kong is definitely out of practice l, but if they plan on signing her full on then she should get back to training asap.

*Best Friends vs Angelico & Jack Evans ****:* Man on man am I glad to see Barretta and Evans back on national TV. Can’t say the same for Chuckie T & Angelico (yet), but fuck I missed seeing those boys work. Match was really fun Evans out here looking like a million bucks with his shit. Didn’t expect Best Friends to win but it was cool post-match segment afterwards only for it to get ruined. I legit had no idea who Super Smash Bros were until I remembered I saw them years ago on a PWG show. Outside of that cool match.

*Joshi Tag Match *****:* I think this is the match that popped my Joshi cheery. Fucking hell never have I seen a tag match where literally EVERYONE was amazing. Shida, Aja, Emi, and Riho owned this shit but everyone and again I mean LITERALLY EVERYONE was fantastic nuff said.

*Cody vs Dustin Rhodes *****:* Where the fuck do I even begin? From the very second they announced this match I knew it would be special one way or another and fuck me was it. I purposely avoided the promotional work for this match because I wanted my expectations to be through the roof and dear God did it deliver. Fucking Dustin and three star Cody putting on a better match in one night than WWE has put on in at least five years. The blood, the story, the psychology, everything was just superb from top to bottom. Post match had me teary eyed can’t lie.

*Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros ***:* Didn’t see the last match between these two but I was hyped for it after the presser. While it was fun there were some iffy false finishes I wasn’t crazy about. Bucks winning was also somewhat odd.

*Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho ****:* This one was tough to judge honestly. Having seen Omega/Jericho I and loving it this one fell a little flat. It was still good just not as good as I, Jericho getting the surprise win bumped the enjoyment up for me. Then fucking Moxley post match :banderas.

All in all The Elite did exactly what they said they would they put on a class PRO WRESTLING show and it was phenomenal. Cody, Joshi, MJF, Moxley, Dustin, and Scorpio were the show stealers easy.


----------



## Platt

Fun show, made some notes as I was watching 



> Camera work needs work far too many cuts and missed spots.
> 
> Battle Royal was the wrong choice of opener, you are trying to entice people to buy the PPV don't start with a complicated match and so many people that most won't be familiar with especially bringing them out in groups so you're casual probably still don't know who was who in some cases. Tommy Dreamer should not of been in there, you know what comes with him and the first time a companies initials are chanted during a match and it's not for your company. The All In battle royal was so much better this was just a waste to be honest.
> 
> Nope no interest in this Librarian shite.
> 
> Sabian vs Guevara was great, this should of opened the show.
> 
> SCU vs Strong Hearts was a fine match. JR is awful already with his Smackdown vs Raw soundbites.
> 
> Womens match was good, loved the surprise after the dread of Brandi adding herself.
> 
> Best Friends vs Evans/Angelico was good. First signs that pushing the more serious aspect only works if the talent go along with it. You emphasize the 10 second after a tag rule will be enforced only for it to be thrown out of the window moments later as the tagged man stays in well over ten and Angelico who wasn't even tagged was in the ring for almost 2 minutes.
> 
> Enjoyed the intro of SSB
> 
> Joshi tag, loved it MOTN so far. Shame about the slip up on the early bell ring.
> 
> Hated Codys entrance. Be your own thing don't waste time taking a dig at someone else for a cheap pop. Jesus that was a bad blade job. Maybe Codys best match.
> 
> Glad to see MJF getting over he should be built as the top heel.
> 
> Throwback to TNA with Lucha Brothers vs Flying Elvises. So yeah that 10 second rule just isn't going to be a real thing is it. Incredible match as expected.
> 
> Interesting choice to go with Jericho, you have to assume he becomes the first champ as well. I guess he's the bigger name to the casuals and lapsed fans you're trying to bring in.
> 
> Ambrose never did anything for me but I'm optimistic that in a less scripted over produced atmosphere Moxley can do something better.
> 
> Overall better than I expected and a good starter. Production needs work but that will come with time. JR needs to go he added nothing and isn't going to improve. Excalibur carried the commentary all night.


----------



## lagofala

The show blew me away. It was not perfect but it was a home run. All the boxes were ticked. Im glad there's more wrestling for me to watch.

I can live in a world where i can watch WWE, AEW and main NJPW shows. Sorry ROH and impact.


----------



## DA

Incredible PPV. Loved everything

Not a bad start for a "little pissant company" :banderas


----------



## Loudness

It's weird. The crowd and me included were not very fond of the start of the show, yet the ratings of the matches are completely different. Sorry, but the first half simply wasn't enjoyable for me. The battle royale felt like a jobber showcase, and Hangman, who seemed like the main player of the BR, turned out to be a blonde Edge, but a whole foot shorter...and much more on the chubbier side.

I think the show picked up when the Joshi match started. But before that, it was very empty and disappointing to me. I also believe that most are overrating the main-events as well to the same degree they're not undermining the lacking effort in the pre-show and first half of DoN.

I guess this shows that wrestling fans are absolutely starved for an alternative to WWE. But those opinions are purely emotionally driven, especially with the reasoning of spending 50 USD on a PPV. The show, as a whole, was nowhere near my expectations. It felt like a very good WWE PPV with different stars, but not more.

I think Moxley joining AEW was my biggest moment of charity towards the company. The really nailed that part. I also see a lot of potential in MJF.

I respect everybody who enjoyed the show so I hope I won't be met with "You're just a WWE shill/dumbtard" or such comments. Maybe I've just grown out of wrestling overall. I apologize if I can't join the euphoric state that you guys are in right now, I really wish I could. To me, the overally show was just not THAT special at all outside of not having a WWE moniker.


----------



## JafarMustDie

The ending was the greatest thing I’ve seen in wrestling this year so far


----------



## Asuka842

It's a debut show for a new company. I'm willing to cut them some slack for now, especially since the show overall was quite good imo.

We'll see how it goes moving forward.


----------



## rbl85

Loudness said:


> It's weird. The crowd and me included were not very fond of the start of the show, yet the ratings of the matches are completely different. Sorry, but the first half simply wasn't enjoyable for me. The battle royale felt like a jobber showcase, and Hangman, who seemed like the main player of the BR, turned out to be a blonde Edge, but a whole foot shorter...and much more on the chubbier side.
> 
> I think the show picked up when the Joshi match started. But before that, it was very empty and disappointing to me. I also believe that most are overrating the main-events as well to the same degree they're not undermining the lacking effort in the pre-show and first half of DoN.
> 
> I guess this shows that wrestling fans are absolutely starved for an alternative to WWE. But those opinions are purely emotionally driven, especially with the reasoning of spending 50 USD on a PPV. The show, as a whole, was nowhere near my expectations. It felt like a very good WWE PPV with different stars, but not more.
> 
> I think Moxley joining AEW was my biggest moment of charity towards the company. The really nailed that part. I also see a lot of potential in MJF.
> 
> I respect everybody who enjoyed the show so I hope I won't be met with "You're just a WWE shill/dumbtard" or such comments. Maybe I've just grown out of wrestling overall. I apologize if I can't join the euphoric state that you guys are in right now, I really wish I could. To me, the overally show was just not THAT special at all outside of not having a WWE moniker.


No needs to apologize :smile2:

I think what was lacking in some of those matches for people like you was that there not a real story behind it.
But that's quite normal, hard to do a lot of stories when you don't have a weekly show.


----------



## Taroostyles

Battle Royal-***

Had its moments, Luchasaurus stole the show. 

Sammy/Sabian-***1/4

Really solid JRs style match and both guys have a bright future. 

SCU/Stronghearts-****

Perfect way to open the show. SCU is such a great act and Cima and his boys looked great. 

Womens 4 Way-***1/2

Kong was a nice surprise but Kylie was the star here. She really is like a better version of Bayleys gimmick. Everyone got a chance although the wrong girl went over. 

Best Friends/Evans & Angelico-***3/4

I thought this was a great clash of styles and God Evans is still a madman after all these years. Angelico has a great look and moveset and course Greg and Dustin are just pros. 

Joshing 6 Woman Tag-****

In what might have been the surprise of the night these women absolutely killed it. Even with the weird 2 count thing it didn't really effect the whole. This was a great example of them showcasing all kinds of styles. 

Cody/Dustin-*****

A true wrestling masterpiece. I haven't seen something like that in years. It had passion, emotion, and the aftermath was the cherry on top. Best match of both mens career. 

Bucks/Lucha Bros-****3/4

Yes it went 5 minutes too long and I get they went overboard but these 4 guys killed this match. Fenix was a stud and Nick really shined here as well. Some breathtaking sequences that I had never seen before and had me jumping out of my seat. 

Jeircho/Omega-****1/2

A very different match than their 1st encounter and just a notch below. They had a hard act to follow after the previous 2 matches but I felt they delivered. It was physically a fight and felt like a big main event. 

This show was a homerun and Moxley was a grand slam.


----------



## Erik.

What a PPV.

Not really sure what I can say other than what's already been said to be honest. 

Pre-show wasn't the best but the battle royal was a good way to get a few characters over infront of an audience that may not have known them prior. Luchasaurus looked great. You had Janela come across as the guy who takes bumps. You had the sadistic Jimmy Havoc who was putting cigarettes out on people and stapling them. You had MJF as the cocky heel etc.

I didn't mind the undercard. It was just a bunch of matches used to again highlight different styles to an unknown audience. I don't expect to see Joshi wrestling or OWE at every PPV or at every weekly television event, though using OWE guys to kick off shows could be fun like the Luchadores were in WCW. I feel like AEW were testing the waters to gauge reaction and the crowd reacted very well.

Cody/Dustin was fantastic and easily match of the night. Not surprising considering it was one of two matches that really truly had a story behind it. Blood was an addition to the match, one hell of a blade job. I went into the match expecting Cody to win but mid way through the match I kept rooting for Dustin. Just brilliant. The post match promo was all kinda of emotional too. 

Bucks/Lucha Bros was what it was. Some lovely sequences as you'd expect from Fenix and Pentagon but it did seem to me like a match for both to highlight their flying moves on a debut PPV as opposed to making things simple. Nothing wrong with that for me, I just tope in future it's toned down, don't give the audience everything, smarter booking and we are good. Crowd were hot though.

And now the main event. I've seen better from both men. But it is what it is. I said weeks ago that it seemed smart to have Jericho go over just because it made sense in the trilogy with Omega going over Jericho the next time they meet however that's looking like it might he a while away with Moxley coming into the picture.

Which brings me to Moxley... :mark: :mark: :mark:

Fuck. What a debut. 

Clearly a throw back to Hall coming through the crowd in a denim jacket with the sleeves cut off. But fuck that pop was huge. I definitely thought something was going to go down when Jericho got a mic, but in all honesty I was expecting Cody or Page to come down but damn when the camera spanned on Moxley, I got fucking goosebumps for the second time in the night. 

Shame he couldn't say a few words "the doors are about to be blown wide open" would have been a cool throwback. But he certainly sent a message. And that fucking camera shot of him with his arms in the air and the AEW sign behind him. Perfect. 

Don't think I've forgotten about that heavyweight title either. PERFECT. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

A-E-DUB


----------



## laputan machine

lol, they had that TNA tunnel entrance of 2009.


----------



## NeyNey

Erik. said:


> And that fucking camera shot of him with his arms in the air and the AEW sign behind him. Perfect.


It was absolutely breathtaking. :sodone


----------



## Erik.

laputan machine said:


> lol, they had that TNA tunnel entrance of 2009.


They also had more in attendance than TNA have had in their existence. 

:draper2


----------



## Beatles123

Loudness said:


> It's weird. The crowd and me included were not very fond of the start of the show, yet the ratings of the matches are completely different. Sorry, but the first half simply wasn't enjoyable for me. The battle royale felt like a jobber showcase, and Hangman, who seemed like the main player of the BR, turned out to be a blonde Edge, but a whole foot shorter...and much more on the chubbier side.
> 
> I think the show picked up when the Joshi match started. But before that, it was very empty and disappointing to me. I also believe that most are overrating the main-events as well to the same degree they're not undermining the lacking effort in the pre-show and first half of DoN.
> 
> I guess this shows that wrestling fans are absolutely starved for an alternative to WWE. But those opinions are purely emotionally driven, especially with the reasoning of spending 50 USD on a PPV. The show, as a whole, was nowhere near my expectations. It felt like a very good WWE PPV with different stars, but not more.
> 
> I think Moxley joining AEW was my biggest moment of charity towards the company. The really nailed that part. I also see a lot of potential in MJF.
> 
> I respect everybody who enjoyed the show so I hope I won't be met with "You're just a WWE shill/dumbtard" or such comments. Maybe I've just grown out of wrestling overall. I apologize if I can't join the euphoric state that you guys are in right now, I really wish I could. To me, the overally show was just not THAT special at all outside of not having a WWE moniker.


:Hutz I dunno about that one, Chief....I can't agree, and...im kinda glad I don't. This was everything I've wanted for years on end, and im not "Starved" either.......can't sign off on that at all :mj2


----------



## Taroostyles

Anyone trying to downplay this show is out of their mind.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

laputan machine said:


> lol, they had that TNA tunnel entrance of 2009.


Good, it looks cool. I hope they take WWE's old moving wrestler graphics for match previews too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

My opinions - stars based on my personal enjoyment, and nothing else.

*Battle Royal -* ***
Bit sloppy and slow at times, but served its purpose. MJF, Luchasaurus the standouts I think. 

*Sam v Kip -* **
The match was ok, but the crowd wasn't too hot and killed my enjoyment of it. Also didn't follow the story, where Sammy is a nice guy actually - where he played the heel here. I will say, he has a future - just not sure if it is a TJP-like future

*SCU v Stronhearts* - ****
I loved this match, and I am not a fan of SCU. Stronghearts looked beast as well. Everything was just hard hitting and fast paced. Overall standouts was Scorpio - dude is a star, and Lindaman (sp?) - he is exactly the sort of wrestler I like - short, stocky, tough - got great vibes from him

*Women 4-way* - **
Was ok. Popped for Kong, but then she ended up doing little. Did like her and Nyla's faceoff though. Britt screams heel, so not sure where the face Dr is going. Kylie is not the type of personality I like, but it is undeniable when she starts to get going, there is something there. Served its purpose I suppose

*Best Friends v EvAngelico* - ****
Business started to pick up here. Loved the offence, loved the match, loved the characters

*Joshi match* - ****
I really liked this. I'm not gonna murder their names, so - Genie girl and two belts girl was the standouts. Kendo girl is an obvious 'face of the division' - and that chick who is the 'heater' of the one team (not Aja) - almost Nakamura like - I enjoyed her. Really good match. I would love to see them in singles or traditional tag, with more backstory

*Cody v Dustin* - *****
MOTY. Had everything. I'm one of those that loved the intro with the chair - I like little pot-shots like that - shows you have balls. I want more from both of these guys. Cody is massively underrated - he might be my favourite wrestler at the moment

*Bucks v Lucha* - ****
I enjoyed this. Fast paced match with lots of spots. What can i say, I'm a mark

*Kenny v Jericho* - ***
Fell flat for me. Not the worst match, just below expectation. I was never a big fan of Jericho - might have something to do with it. Spinning elbow is a flat finisher as well. End was amazing though with Mox

All in all - 9/10 - would buy again


----------



## Oneiros

I'm sold.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Just watching now

Earlier matches were good, but didn't know any of the wrestlers if I'm honest.

Cody v Dustin was absolutely wonderful. I posted in the AEW thread how I excited I was when Cody said about violence, blood and not watering down the product. The match was emotional, violent and just wonderful.

Not sure how I feel about them going v The Bucks, but hell of a story.

MJF's promo was hilarious and true heel work. That dude is a fucking star. The reaction for Bret was amazing and a true shock to see. 

The Bucks match went a bit long but it was a thrilling tag team match like I've never seen before. 

About to watch the main event now.


----------



## Erik.

Spoiler: Moxicity


----------



## Soul Rex

AW GOD ALLMIGHTY, STONE COLD STEVE MOXLEY IS HERE.


----------



## Swan-San

Loudness said:


> It's weird. The crowd and me included were not very fond of the start of the show, yet the ratings of the matches are completely different. Sorry, but the first half simply wasn't enjoyable for me. The battle royale felt like a jobber showcase, and Hangman, who seemed like the main player of the BR, turned out to be a blonde Edge, but a whole foot shorter...and much more on the chubbier side.
> 
> I think the show picked up when the Joshi match started. But before that, it was very empty and disappointing to me. I also believe that most are overrating the main-events as well to the same degree they're not undermining the lacking effort in the pre-show and first half of DoN.
> 
> I guess this shows that wrestling fans are absolutely starved for an alternative to WWE. But those opinions are purely emotionally driven, especially with the reasoning of spending 50 USD on a PPV. The show, as a whole, was nowhere near my expectations. It felt like a very good WWE PPV with different stars, but not more.
> 
> I think Moxley joining AEW was my biggest moment of charity towards the company. The really nailed that part. I also see a lot of potential in MJF.
> 
> I respect everybody who enjoyed the show so I hope I won't be met with "You're just a WWE shill/dumbtard" or such comments. Maybe I've just grown out of wrestling overall. I apologize if I can't join the euphoric state that you guys are in right now, I really wish I could. To me, the overally show was just not THAT special at all outside of not having a WWE moniker.


Completely agree.

I expected better, I don't watch wrestling, only youtube highlights now and then because I love the concept of wrestling, AEW got me back into following it and I had high hopes.

However, I don't have that anymore unless they add to or change the decision makers. The creative decisions made for the first half, and I mean everything from the jobber battle royal, the awful backstage segments and skits to even (and this isn't a big deal but every little thing adds up) the choice of the mat logo/lighting, have me dissapointed.

Alvez or Alvarez whatever his name is needs to be let go. There's no chemistry between the 3 commentators but Xcaliber is decent, JR needs someone to bounce off of. Alvez put simply just isn't good - Genuinly would rather have Renee and she's woeful.

The second half of the PPV was good after the Japanese womens match, but the first impression was so bad I can't say it was a good PPV. Everything previous was trash and by trash I mean trash. And by trash I mean TNA in it's prime looked like the golden age if you put that product into that stadium with TNT etc. The main buzz about this is because of the exposure and the timing. 

The backstage segments from that extra happy girl to the young bucks "Credentials?! here's your credentials!" *Superkick* - tells me they need help writing, i'm sorry that was awful and it doesn't take a genius to come up with something less retarded - I have 0 faith in creative if that's what they came up with on their debut. some people may like it but some people have low standards to be entertained. 

The cody smashing the throne was lame, you have no right to do that after that first half bs tbh lol. the match was good though.

Bucks match was good, the Lucha Bros are the best, they have the talent and charisma. However high spot city and breaking out of the pins like 1000 times ruined it, felt like I was watching someone play a game in practice mode with infinite health. They should know better.

Kenny Jericho was good and obviously the Moxley segment was perfect, that saved the PPV to an extent. I was worried that they hadn't signed him yet as after watching that if i'm Punk or Moxley I'm not joining this shit working under and being booked by the elite lol. But after all the hype about best PPV ever from Khan, and bringing back the lapsed fans...no. The lapsed fan doesn't care about indy looking no charisma guys. They're good on the indy scene and there's a market for that but that market is not mainstream.


----------



## laputan machine

Erik. said:


> They also had more in attendance than TNA have had in their existence.
> 
> :draper2


All hype right now. Let's see how it goes going on a weekly basis.
Will they reach 1.5 million viewers (US only) weekly like TNA did?
Will they peak with 2.2 million viewers like TNA did?
We'll see...

All I'm saying, a more original entrance stage would have been nice. Instead they copy the 2009 tunnel entrance of TNA.


----------



## Mox Girl

All this love being shown to my boy Mox, I think most of us agree his part was one of the highlights of the show :lol

I enjoyed most of it, but obviously Mox was my favourite part. I missed a large part of it though cos of stream issues, I spent most of the Trent Barretta match and the Japanese women's tag trying to find a stream that worked, lol. I think I saw about 2 minutes of the Japanese women.

Cody vs Dustin was epic though (though I missed Cody talking to Dustin afterwards cos my stream died), and I enjoyed the Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks match but it did have too many kickouts. Main event was good, but I felt like it was a bit slow at times.


----------



## Shaun_27

I got this show for Dustin & Cody and it was everything I expected and more. I got chills from the entrance of Cody and the story kept building from there. This was a storytelling masterpiece. I don't do star ratings but if I did it's in the ****1/2-***** bracket


----------



## Edjoum

So here is a little review from a french casual fan who watched this morning his first non-wwe show (except Jericho vs Omega I).

That was a hell of a show. I discovered a lot of new talents. I love MJF aside from his look who reminds me of AdR.

I discovered the Young Bucks for the first time and I finally understand why a lot of people call them the best tag team in the world.
Great to see Bret Hart ! The belt looks really nice. Vince should take notes.

Cody vs Dustin was for me, by far, the MOTN. Everything was perfect and I absolutely loved the « sledgehammer » angle.

I think Jericho is gonna win the world title to bring as many casual fans as possible. And what a monstrous pop for Moxley, omg. I'm happy for him to finally have some freedom on his character.

I can’t wait for the next PPV and I’m not even sure if I’m gonna watch Raw tomorrow (only to see if HHH will give an answer to Cody hahah).


----------



## TD Stinger

Time for a full show review:

*Started right away with the Battle Royale. The positives of this match is that damn near everyone got a chance to have a moment and it had some really fun spots. Janela almost died (what else is new), MJF carried the match, you had your hardcore spots, Luchasaurus was fun, etc.

The negatives for what the presentation of the match. The show starts with 5 guys already in the ring only with ring introductions and then everyone else comes out together, again only with the ring announcer calling out their names. I don't feel like that was the best way to introduce these guys, especially to people who might not know who they are.

Hangman coming out to win was expected if not a bit too predictable. But also understandable.

*I feel like the Librarian stuff has already jumped the shark with me. That backstage segment was beyond stupid. Hopefully they prove me wrong in the future.

*People keep comparing Kylie Rae to Bayley, annoyingly so. But she's honestly more amped up with the childishness of her character than Bayley ever was.

*Guevara vs. Sabian was a fun match. The ending spot of the 630 counter into the Burning Hammer was good, as what that Suplex spot. You'll know what I'm talking about when you see it.

*Seeing all the Elite guys make their way to the ring shows a glimpse of how they might do backstage segments. I like it. It feels different. Bad timing with the promo I guess as it cut off during Cody's closing speech, closing an honestly ho hum Pre Show. But things would turn around.

*The opening 6 Man Tag was exactly what it needed to be. Fast paced and didn't over stay it's welcome. Some shows have a tendency to start out so hot and the opening match goes so long that the rest of the show can't follow. This got in, did it's shit, and go out.

It was my intro to the OWE guys though I knew about guys like Cima, T-Hawk, etc. and they were really impressive. And SCU have great chemistry.

*Getting Awesome Kong was a nice surprise. And, that's basically what she was, a surprise. She got the pop. She did a Spinning Backfist and a couple other moves, and that was it. And that's all she was meant to be. I don't think she's signed with the promotion and I don't think she could do a full match. But for one night, it all worked.

Nyla Rose was solid as the other women's monster also showcasing some athleticism. Britt did alright as well. You can see that she'll one of the faces, if not the face of the Women's Division. Hot, decent enough in the ring, and is a real dentist. But Kylie Rae is the star here for me. She's so fluid in that ring and she just makes you want to root for her.

Stop calling her Bayley. Are there similarities? Obviously. But her in ring style and honestly overall peppy attitude is different than Bayley. And if you truly want to respect her, call her by the name she's built up.

*Best Friends vs. Angelico & Jack Evans was another fun one. But I'm sorry, I'm going to go on a bit of rant here. Jim Ross kept bringing up that AEW enforces 10 count for their tag teams in between tags as opposed to a 5 count, trying to make it seem like a big deal.

There were multiple times in this match where both teams were in the ring together for over a minute. Don't make a rule, make a big deal out of it, and then immediately bury it. Get rid of the count all together. No one follows it. The ref doesn't enforce it. It's meaningless.

Rant aside, fun match and another good showcase for the the tag division. Although I will say that while I disagree heavily with most of the negative stuff that was going through this thread in the beginning of the show, one critique that's semi valid is a bit too much flippy stuff. If you watched the BR, Sabian vs. Guevara, the opening 6 Man Tag, and now this? You're seeing a lot of similar action.

I think one thing AEW needs to look to do is diversify their roster a bit more in terms of size. Again, this match was fun. But I also feel like I saw the same kind of match in the opener. Just needs a little more variety.

The stuff afterwards confused the crowd and confused me too although I at least knew who the Super Smash Bros were. Weird debut. We'll see how they pan out.

*The 6 Women Tag had some good action as well. Aja Kong looked great in there just killing the other women. They're clearly positioning Hikaru Shida as the big name here. I wasn't impressed with her as I was with others but we'll see where she goes.

*Now for the Cody vs. Dustin match, which spoiler alert, was MOTN.

First the negative. Call me a WWE shill, call me a party pooper, but I hated the HHH did in Cody's entrance. It's one thing for these guys to take little shots at each other at the HOF with Billy Gunn or at Starrcast. But on your own debut show? Why are you giving HHH that much of a spotlight? Why are you focusing that much on parodying the guy who isn't even the problem in WWE right now? And the fans marking out over it are the same ones who will bow down to him when the next Takeover show happens next week and it goes great. I'm sorry, but it was stupid. And I'm not changing my mind on that.

Now for the match, holy shit what a match. They finally got to have the match they always wanted and they had it on their terms. Good solid wrestling early on with both guys hitting their traditional spots. But then after Brandi got thrown out everything dialed up to 10. Dustin with one of the worst blade jobs (in a good way) that I've ever seen. The sight of blood pumping out of his head like water out of a faucet was sickening, but it added to the drama of the match.

And from there on out you just get this bloody war made all the more better because of the blood everywhere. The finish of the match I thought was a bit anticlimactic, but it doesn't take away from a great match. And that ending promo and hug from Cody and Dustin, it doesn't get better than that. And if they can match the same level of tag team greatness that they did in WWE, this match against the Bucks will be a good one.

*The Belt Presentation did everything well except for the Belt Presentation itself. First off, getting Bret to do to this was a great thing even if it's just a 1 Off, though he did flub some lines.

Hangman comes out, and then MJF basically gets a 3 minute spotlight and knocks it out of the park. He was funny, he was a dick, he was everything he needed to be to get the reaction they were looking for. Spotlighting Jungle Boy and Jimmy Havoc to come take him out spells good things for their futures.

But then the Belt Presentation. What is the goal of a Belt Presentation? To get a nice close up shot of the belt when it's revealed. And instead we cut to a shot of Bret holding up the title not facing the hard cam as our first look at it. And during the whole segment we never really got a great look at the belt, lol.

*The Bucks vs. Lucha Bros tag match was some really good stuff. Great tag team action. Got a little ridiculous by the end with all the kickouts, which sometimes I don't mind. But this I did. But still fun match. Not much else to say about it.

*Now for the main event. Not sold on Omega's new music. Doesn't really sound like anything. But Kenny worked his ass off here. Broke his nose, bumping around like a mad man and Jericho did his part too. Clean finish was surprising but maybe not given this company's MO. Not sold yet on the Judas Effect yet as a legit finish, especially after seeing Kenny do about 10 V-Triggers.

*And then, my boy Moxley. Holy shit what a debut. Coming through the crowd, fans jumping to their feet, losing their shit. He attacks Chris, he attacks the referee, he goes after Omega. Omega fights with what little he has left, probably on pure adrenaline at this point, only for Mox to throw him off the stage and for Mox to pose on top of the Poker chips to a wild crowd to close the show.

And how appropriate for Ambrose to leave WWE by saying "now I'm cashing in my chips, and walking away from the table" to ending this PPV on top of Poker chips. You can't make this shit up, lol. The debut that shocked the world (OK maybe not really) and gave this show a perfect punctuation point go out on.



In closing, this show was basically a 9/10. The undercard did what it needed. And the 3 main events for the most part delivered. Honestly it was probably a good thing that Hangman/PAC ended up getting cut because I feel like there wouldn't have been enough room for it. Great matches, a different kind of format, and a shock debut. You couldn't ask for a better first show.

Whether AEW makes it in the long run remains to be seen. But regardless, you will always have this show which will live on up there with ECW One Night Stand in 05 or WWE MITB in 2011.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Any show with Pentagon breaking some jabroni's arm is an instant win in my book.

Seriously, what an amazing night of wrestling. Genuinely unpredictable moments, real emotion, organic promos which allowed the wrestlers to shine on their own merits, a respect for wrestling as a sport. It was damn near everything I wanted it to be.

I'm not going to say it was perfect, and I'm not going to say WWE should be worried, but what I hope is that this is the start of something special, and that AEW has put everyone on notice, so companies like WWE raise their game. Cody should be proud of everything he accomplished last night.


----------



## AlphaBeta

I thought the show was mediocre, personally. A few highs, but a lot of lows, and mostly forgettable. My hype for AEW has died down a lot.

A lot of thoughts and opinions . . .

- The production values were so-so. They were certainly a cut above ROH, but the idea that they were even close to WWE's is laughable. They weren't even as good as TNA's during the Bischoff years. I'd put them as roughly equal to current TNA.

- The logo looks like it was bought on Fiverr for $5. What's the deal with the speckled paint on it? It feels like something a Photoshop rookie would add to make it seem less generic.

- The announcers were okay. J.R. sounded pretty good. He sounded louder and clearer than he has in a while, so I'm guessing he's in a better place with the Bells palsy. He's still a bit too heavy with the cliche, and he tries too hard to sound like a legitimate sports announcer, but all in all, pretty good. The other two guys . . . I honestly couldn't tell them apart during the show. I'm sure I'll be able to differentiate them in the future, but at this point, they're both non-distinct in sound and style.


- There were way too many pointless matches featuring generic indie and foreign talent. Not even the diehards in the crowd could get into these matches, so someone like me who's been a casual to non-WWE wrestling felt total disinterest. It was all a waste of time. If they continue to do this, they will fail, no questions asked.

- Jungleboy sure does look a hell of a lot like his father. No paternity test needed there.

- It's good to see Daniels and Kaz are still doing their thing. They're getting up there in age, but they can still be a top-tier tag team. They seem to spend a lot of time on the undercard, though.

- The cocky heel is probably the most overplayed shtick in wrestling, but MJF did it very well. He was great on the mic. He definitely has star potential, and was one of the bright spots of the show.

- There wasn't enough of Adam Page to really evaluate him. He was okay in the ring, and he has an acceptable look, but whether or not he has the charisma and mic skills to become a star, I can't say based on what I saw last night.


- Brandi is easy on the eyes, but rough on the mic. She's very robotic. For all of her faults, Stephanie McMahon is at least a smooth, charismatic speaker. Brandi appears to be none of those things.

- Awesome Kong looked bad. She looked out of shape, even by her standards, and she appeared broken down. She moved slowly. Unless she can pull herself together, let's hope this was a one-time deal.

- The Bayley knockoff was amusing. She played her gimmick to the nines, and brought a lot of energy. She was probably the highlight of the first hour of the show.

- Jack Evans looks like he's walked in straight off of the Family Watchdog website.

- The tag team that showed up after the lights went out looked extremely low-brow. It was like a Dollar Tree version of the Ascension. Nobody wants to be the Dollar Tree version of the Ascension -- hell, nobody wants to be the Ascension, period. They didn't have the size or the look to really pull off the gimmick, and the unmasked guy looked about as mean as Spongebob Squarepants. On the plus side, their finisher was pretty good.

- The Rhodes Brothers match was boring and tame, especially relative to the hype. It felt like they had Dustin bleed like a stuck pig to create the impression the match was a lot more intense and violent than it actually was.

- Cody's a bad worker. He's as unsmooth in the ring as any non-meathead I've seen in a while. He has so many herky-jerky, blatantly-unnatural motions. It's the sort of thing we see a lot of in high-flying matches, where it's at least understandable given the fast-paced, choreographed style, but it's completely unacceptable with Cody's slow, boring style.

- The fans will be turning on Cody in a hurry. We're going to see the same thing we *always* see when performers have backstage power: they're going to overpush themselves and their friends, and the fans end up growing sick of it. You can see it coming from a mile away.

- The Young Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers delivered, for the most part. As good as the other three participants are, I thought Fénix stole the show, which seems to be the usual case with him. I remember first seeing Rey Mysterio in WCW, and being blown away by how did things I didn't think were physically possible. Fénix has basically taken that style, and elevated it to the next level.

- Jericho's look rough. It's funny to see someone who started out as a high flying pretty boy morph into Greg "The Hammer" Valentine.

- Kenny Omega . . . eh . . . there's not much to say after last night. If he's truly wrestling's next big megastar, they failed to show it last night. He didn't look bad, he just didn't show me anything that would make him stand out.

- The Moxley debut was badly needed. It was predictable, which killed the shock factor and stopped it from becoming a "holy $#!*" moment), but it was still a much-needed noteworthy event to an otherwise forgettable show. AEW needs some star power in the worst way. Let's hope bringing in Moxley is the start of addressing that.


----------



## Geeee

I'd say that the crowd actually enjoying themselves the whole night added a star to every match.


----------



## Brock

Considering I didn't know prob more than half of the roster, I enjoyed this. Cody/Dustin was fucking awesome and was everything you watch wrestling for. Emotional aftermath too between them that was great to see.

That was another refreshing thing watching this show; The mention of the word 'wrestling'. See, it isn't something to be ashamed to say.

The Joshi match was also a very nice surprise that I really enjoyed. You know what you're going to get out of a Bucks match but it was fun and I do enjoy them from time to time.

Omega/Jericho was fine. Obviously had to be different from their WK match, but they still worked a fine match that I'm sure most prob expected a bit more.

Then Ambro.....I mean Moxley capped it off with a perfectly timed and orchestrated debut.

A fun show overall and I'll be looking forward to the weekly show.


----------



## Paladine

Battle Royal - 
Missed the beginning but I did recognize a lot of the wrestlers from the indy scene and watching MLW episodes. The booking for it seemed out of place being on the pre show, but giving a world title shot. Odd decision there. Was hoping MJF got the win, but Page is awesome!

Sam v Kip - 
I'm from Texas and I've seen Sammy Guevarra wrestle a bunch of times. One of the absolute bests out there. Amazing match from both men!

SCU v Stronhearts - 
Honestly I wasn't too into this match. I enjoy Daniels and Kazarian and Scorpio is just amazing, but the match fell flat for me. I guess because we as the audience needed more pre match set up. Once the TV show starts and we can see feuds building it will definitely help these big events. Solid wrestling though.

Women 4-way - 
AWESOME KONG!!! Was so cool seeing her again. She's lost a step or two, and gained a lot of weight which slowed her down but she is still AWESOME to watch. Smiley Kylie was all over and enjoyable to watch. Good match that I enjoyed watching.

Best Friends v EvAngelico - 
Honestly as good as this match was, I would have left it off the card. It just screamed indy match and none of the guys were that well known. The entire show was 4 hours long which is TOO LONG, and if they had left this one off the card they could have shortened the show making it easier to watch.

Joshi match -
Insane match where the girls really worked their asses off and loved every minute of it. Great match!

Cody v Dustin - *****
Best match of the night. Best match of the year. Best match of the decade. I had low expectations for this match and I was blown away. This match alone was worth the 50 bucks for the ppv!

Bucks v Lucha - 
Just went too long. Too many spam finishers. It lost me honestly. The 4 men involved are awesome wrestlers, but it went too long. Needed to end sooner. Great match though.

Kenny v Jericho -
Loved the match. My first time seeing Omega wrestle. He has some crazy speed moves which are exciting to watch. Great spots with the table and the right man won. Post match promo was great too.

Moxley -
What can I say? He owned it. Omega and him are tear down the building at the next show!


Now I will say there were quite a few production issues. Might have been my ppv provider though. The opening of the show was cut off too and the Aew logo came on. Some missed camera shots too throughout the night. Just bad placing from cameramen though. I'm sure they'll work out those glitches.

Overall the show made me happy to be a wrestling fan again!


----------



## Brock

Oh and it was nice to see Bret Hart out there and that was a damn fine looking belt.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Omega vs Jericho really felt like what'd expect from it in WWE, wasn't amazing.

Great match though still.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT MOXLEY KILLING EVERYONE.

MOXLEY AND OMEGA IN THE SAME RING WAS AMAZING


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Mox Girl said:


> All this love being shown to my boy Mox, I think most of us agree his part was one of the highlights of the show :lol


It was a little thing, but just seeing him move through the crowd with all the fans slowly reacting to him being there was amazing. It just felt really natural, in a way wrestling hasn't seemed in quite some time.


----------



## Dmight

Rhodes match was fucking great:mark


----------



## ellthom

MrEvans said:


> Omega vs Jericho really felt like what'd expect from it in WWE, wasn't amazing.
> 
> Great match though still.
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT MOXLEY KILLING EVERYONE.
> 
> MOXLEY AND OMEGA IN THE SAME RING WAS AMAZING


Omega vs Jericho felt like a very WWE style match, and a good WWE match so I am not completely bashing it. I liked it for what it was. Also Mox making his debut was just a great way to end.


----------



## Loudness

rbl85 said:


> No needs to apologize :smile2:
> 
> I think what was lacking in some of those matches for people like you was that there not a real story behind it.
> But that's quite normal, hard to do a lot of stories when you don't have a weekly show.





Beatles123 said:


> I dunno about that one, Chief....I can't agree, and...im kinda glad I don't. This was everything I've wanted for years on end, and im not "Starved" either.......can't sign off on that at all :mj2


It wasnt a bad show in the least! Just not what I was looking for. I'm glad so many other people at least found something really enjoyable out of the show. 

I'm not giving up on the company after just one show either. I think the show brought an energy to display that hasn't been seen in a long time, it felt like a big time production. They have the essential part down of what I want in a legit competitor.

One major blunder goes to commentary too. I wasn't quite convinced in the storywhat they've been telling us. JR is one of the greatest commentators in wrestling of all time, but I thought his performance was lacklustre, which might also have contributed to me not feeling as much in the moment during the show as I wanted.

It's why I've been so reluctant to critisise the show because I see so many people have been enjoying it. I'm not trying to convince you that it sucks, nor do I think that it actually sucked. The latter half of the PPV absolutely delivered beyond my belief. It just wasn't what I expected. I hope AEW keeps building up from here so they can get even more people on board. WWE absolutely needs competition like them, so I'm all for that.

Again, I apologise if I sounded overly critical or hateful, I'm just stating my own opinions. I'm happy for every person that enjoyed the show as much as they did.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

Geeee said:


> I'd say that the crowd actually enjoying themselves the whole night added a star to every match.


It's amazing what happens when an audience just goes to a show to have fun and enjoy themselves without any preconceptions or baggage, hopefully it can last for a while before the inevitable nitpicking starts.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Loved the Rhodes match, the Joshi match and the Moxley run-in. And JR was great on commentary. 

Would’ve liked another surprise but still excited to see where it goes from here.


----------



## Lok

Very enjoyable show. I watched it mainly for the Cody and Dustin match. Now I am pumped to see what happens with Omega and Mox!


----------



## Disputed

looper007 said:


> I disagree with you on the women's 6 tag match, thought it was the sleeper match of the night. Riho looks a superstar in the making.
> 
> Agree MJF is a superstar in the making, could be AEW first made man. Damn he can get heat better then anyone I've seen. Not bad in the ring either from what I've seen. A old school type heel.
> 
> The first half of the show was a lot of fun, I agree don't get why some are down on it. As I said no match of the year contenders but the opening match was fun. Women's match was fine, Kylie Rae has potential to be a big star. Best Friends match was fun.


I'm clearly in the minority when it comes to the joshi match, glad people liked it. I'll see how I feel on rewatch


----------



## THE_OD

Good show. But I'm not exactly blown away, like some of you seem to be.

6 man tag was fun, but quite a mess. An issue I had with all tag matches of the evening is that they kinda threw the rules of tag matches out the window in favour of doing spots. Especially the Bucks vs Lucha bros might as well have been a tornado match, and it was really hard to keep track of who the active wrestler was. 

Womens match was ok. Cool to see kong back. But honestly nothing here seemed better or different then a WWE womens match. Kongs best days are obviously behind her, and Nyla was pretty terrible, so it was almost like having two Nia jaxes in one match.

Did not care for the next tag match or the all japanese tag match.

Cody vs Dustin was better than expected. Holy hell is Dustin a trooper in that ring, given he turned 50 this year.
But I didn't see all this emotion everyones talking about. And I was really suprised when Cody made the "I need my big brother" speach at the end. Because the story of the match never (IMO) hinted at a growing respect between them. To me, Cody was a dick heel all match long and then instantly turned 180 cuz feelz. 
Oh. And what an epic announcer fail. Screaming CROSSRHOADES! At Dustins spinning suplex ? It's ok that you don't know every single wrestling move, but at least learn to recognize the finisher of one of your top talents.

Old man Bret seems allergic to microphones. Bret, you were my hero in the 90's, but I swear you get more akward on the mic for every appearance. Indie Miz was really good at being a douche on the mic. Looking forward to seeing more of him.

Young bucks vs Lucha House part... sorry Bros ? Fantastic athleticism. Never seen Pentagon wrestle before only knew him from various gif's etc. He has a fantastic look and easily stood out. His brother must be Rey Mysterio reincarnated. They look so alike ? The young bucks can wrestle. But they look like the Hardy Boyz in the mid 90's, when they were only jobbers. 
Really entertaining match. Although a little too long, and the definition of a spot fest.

Jericho vs Omega. I think their Japan match was way better, but this was still good. Jericho is amazing for his age. 
Kinda lazy that they didn't even bother with wigs on the "Jerichos" in his entrance. I'm not into it, when one of the Jerichos has shot, dark, curly hair.


----------



## King Gimp

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## rbl85

THE_OD said:


> Good show. But I'm not exactly blown away, like some of you seem to be.
> 
> 6 man tag was fun, but quite a mess. An issue I had with all tag matches of the evening is that they kinda threw the rules of tag matches out the window in favour of doing spots. Especially the Bucks vs Lucha bros might as well have been a tornado match, and it was really hard to keep track of who the active wrestler was.
> 
> Womens match was ok. Cool to see kong back. *But honestly nothing here seemed better or different then a WWE womens match.* Kongs best days are obviously behind her, and Nyla was pretty terrible, so it was almost like having two Nia jaxes in one match.
> 
> *Did not care for the next tag match or the all japanese tag match.*
> 
> Cody vs Dustin was better than expected. Holy hell is Dustin a trooper in that ring, given he turned 50 this year.
> But I didn't see all this emotion everyones talking about. And I was really suprised when Cody made the "I need my big brother" speach at the end. Because the story of the match never (IMO) hinted at a growing respect between them. To me, Cody was a dick heel all match long and then instantly turned 180 cuz feelz.
> Oh. And what an epic announcer fail. Screaming CROSSRHOADES! At Dustins spinning suplex ? It's ok that you don't know every single wrestling move, but at least learn to recognize the finisher of one of your top talents.
> 
> Old man Bret seems allergic to microphones. Bret, you were my hero in the 90's, but I swear you get more akward on the mic for every appearance. Indie Miz was really good at being a douche on the mic. Looking forward to seeing more of him.
> 
> Young bucks vs Lucha House part... sorry Bros ? Fantastic athleticism. Never seen Pentagon wrestle before only knew him from various gif's etc. He has a fantastic look and easily stood out. His brother must be Rey Mysterio reincarnated. They look so alike ? The young bucks can wrestle. But they look like the Hardy Boyz in the mid 90's, when they were only jobbers.
> Really entertaining match. Although a little too long, and the definition of a spot fest.
> 
> Jericho vs Omega. I think their Japan match was way better, but this was still good. Jericho is amazing for his age.
> Kinda lazy that they didn't even bother with wigs on the "Jerichos" in his entrance. I'm not into it, when one of the Jerichos has shot, dark, curly hair.


How can you say the womens matches were the same than the one in WWE and then say "i did not care about the all japanese tag match" ?

The 6 japanese womens match put the womens in WWE to shame.


----------



## J-B

When you're able to sit through a 3+ hour show without finding it a chore you know they did something right. I'll drop my thoughts below, though I doubt anyone will read them :lol

- Ok I'm gonna get my one gripe out of the way because I really enjoyed the show and it was a good start for AEW as a whole. Right, so I really found JR to just be awkward as fuck at times. One moment which sticks in my mind is when the camera goes to the commentary team before the Rhodes match and JR is literally like "errr well idk where we are and whats next" and Marvez had to kinda save his ass a little. It's my first time seeing or hearing Marvez commentate and I thought he was pretty good albeit he just lacked a little knowledge when it came to some of the wrestlers. Oh well, it's their first show innit.

- I thought the women's match was pretty decent really. I'm a fan of Britt and it was my first time watching Kylie Rae who looks like an absolute sweetheart. 

- The Rhodes match was brilliant. Thought the sledgehammer thing to the HHH throne was a little bit much but WWE are the pettiest fuckers of them all so if Cody didn't take any shots last night then WWE still would've fired shots themselves this monday on Raw.

- The title unveiling was a complete mess tbh. MJF carried the segment brilliantly and he kinda had to. Barely even caught a proper glimpse of the belt.

- Bucks/Lucha Bros match was probably my MOTN. Massive spot fest but who gives a fuck, I loved it. 

- Jericho/Omega was a very solid main event, I loved Jericho's entrance. I wasn't a big fan of this 'Judas Effect' move when I seen it on Youtube the other day but he nailed it to perfection last night and felt like a credible move to end the match. I was half expecting Mox to show up but I haven't had a good mark out over pro-wrestling in so long, it felt great. An unshackled Moxley with full control over his character is absolute money. 


- Overall I'd probably give the show an 8/10. Production seemed a little dodgy in the earlier parts of the show but I can look past that if the wrestling is good enough (which it was).


----------



## UniversalGleam

watching ambrose debut on youtube gives me vibes of what wwe used to feel like in the 90s and early 2000s. The crowd is loud and it just has that rougher around the edges feel. The energy is simply something that has been missing from wwe for a long time. It just feels more alive.

good stuff. There is potential here, just got to see where they go with it.

on a side note, jericho appears to have turned into axl rose.


----------



## Erik.

Free The Revival.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Donnie said:


> Early buyrate news from Big Davey
> 
> Dave says the number is around 200k, which is 4x the buys of All In.


That's a solid buy rate. That's on par with Survivor Series from the last year before the Network came around.


----------



## Erik.

Matthew Castillo said:


> That's a solid buy rate. That's on par with Survivor Series from the last year before the Network came around.


Very solid.

Considering that outside of the BIG WWE PPVs, before the Network they would be getting roughly that amount.

MITB in 2011 was the last PPV I was truly hyped for with Punk/Cena and that didn't even get 200k.


----------



## Boldgerg

J-B said:


> When you're able to sit through a 3+ hour show without finding it a chore you know they did something right. I'll drop my thoughts below, though I doubt anyone will read them <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> - Ok I'm gonna get my one gripe out of the way because I really enjoyed the show and it was a good start for AEW as a whole. Right, so I really found JR to just be awkward as fuck at times. One moment which sticks in my mind is when the camera goes to the commentary team before the Rhodes match and JR is literally like "errr well idk where we are and whats next" and Marvez had to kinda save his ass a little. It's my first time seeing or hearing Marvez commentate and I thought he was pretty good albeit he just lacked a little knowledge when it came to some of the wrestlers. Oh well, it's their first show innit.
> 
> - I thought the women's match was pretty decent really. I'm a fan of Britt and it was my first time watching Kylie Rae who looks like an absolute sweetheart.
> 
> - The Rhodes match was brilliant. Thought the sledgehammer thing to the HHH throne was a little bit much but WWE are the pettiest fuckers of them all so if Cody didn't take any shots last night then WWE still would've fired shots themselves this monday on Raw.
> 
> - The title unveiling was a complete mess tbh. MJF carried the segment brilliantly and he kinda had to. Barely even caught a proper glimpse of the belt.
> 
> - Bucks/Lucha Bros match was probably my MOTN. Massive spot fest but who gives a fuck, I loved it.
> 
> - Jericho/Omega was a very solid main event, I loved Jericho's entrance. I wasn't a big fan of this 'Judas Effect' move when I seen it on Youtube the other day but he nailed it to perfection last night and felt like a credible move to end the match. I was half expecting Mox to show up but I haven't had a good mark out over pro-wrestling in so long, it felt great. An unshackled Moxley with full control over his character is absolute money.
> 
> 
> - Overall I'd probably give the show an 8/10. Production seemed a little dodgy in the earlier parts of the show but I can look past that if the wrestling is good enough (which it was).


I presume you are confusing Marvez with Excalibur? Marvez has been almost universally slated for being fucking awful.


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh

I thought it was a weak show overall. Some decent matches but nothing that blew me away.


----------



## Focail Leat

All you WWE apologist marks grow up and pull your heads out your arse, it was an excellent show


----------



## Boldgerg

Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> I thought it was a weak show overall. Some decent matches but nothing that blew me away.


If you thought it was "weak" then you're either a troll, a WWE fan boy or you have brain damage.


----------



## deadcool

I didn't watch this year's Wrestlemania.

Was Double or Nothing a much more enjoyable show than Wrestlemania 35?


----------



## SparrowPrime

Yes. It was a a Buffett of different styles and likes. Surprises. Amazing matches. New talent. Highly recommend


----------



## Chan Hung

Check out the Chris Jericho post interview

https://youtu.be/hkFbjt69Akc


----------



## Paladine

Loudness said:


> It wasnt a bad show in the least! Just not what I was looking for. I'm glad so many other people at least found something really enjoyable out of the show.
> 
> I'm not giving up on the company after just one show either. I think the show brought an energy to display that hasn't been seen in a long time, it felt like a big time production. They have the essential part down of what I want in a legit competitor.
> 
> One major blunder goes to commentary too. I wasn't quite convinced in the storywhat they've been telling us. JR is one of the greatest commentators in wrestling of all time, but I thought his performance was lacklustre, which might also have contributed to me not feeling as much in the moment during the show as I wanted.
> 
> It's why I've been so reluctant to critisise the show because I see so many people have been enjoying it. I'm not trying to convince you that it sucks, nor do I think that it actually sucked. The latter half of the PPV absolutely delivered beyond my belief. It just wasn't what I expected. I hope AEW keeps building up from here so they can get even more people on board. WWE absolutely needs competition like them, so I'm all for that.
> 
> Again, I apologise if I sounded overly critical or hateful, I'm just stating my own opinions. I'm happy for every person that enjoyed the show as much as they did.


I gotta disagree with ya buddy. Normally I hate JR because back in his wwe days he almost followed a script with his catchphrases (probably Mcmahons fault) and I got bored of his commentary. Tonight he rocked it.

There was even one point in the womens matches where they did a close up of someones face and he made a crack about how she wasn't a pretty face but she was kicking ass, which was exactly my thoughts at that moment. It was funny and made me laugh. Thats good commentary!


----------



## Liv

Yeah anyone saying the show was crap is kidding themselves


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah that show blew Mania out of the water and then stomped on it when it hit the beach. 

If this is the quality we can expect than buckle up cause it is gonna be a wild ride.


----------



## Desecrated

The company has a limited history & backstory going for it. Of course it isn't as great as some of the greatest shows ever, which relied on months and years of build to achieve a story across every big match. Seeing people demand 'WM17' from it is fucking nonsense. Austin & Rock build after 4 years. Big undercard matches years in the making. Noticing the trend?

Backlash was inevitable. But when people say that the ring stuff was similar to WWE is where you just have to sit back and laugh. Just get some perspective, bro. @Berzerker Beard


----------



## Soul_Body

deadcool said:


> I didn't watch this year's Wrestlemania.
> 
> Was Double or Nothing a much more enjoyable show than Wrestlemania 35?


Honestly? Hell yeah.


----------



## Empress

A very solid PPV and a tip hat to the AEW for keeping the audience engaged. I thought the show peaked with Cody and Dustin (who lived up to all the hype and expectation) and then comes out Bret Hart! MJF is a top tier heel and Omega Moxley to close out the show. I don't know what fortunes this company will see a year from now but it feels damn good to have a promotion that isn't sleepwalking. The talents, creative and fans care; none of them are going through the motions.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Check out the Chris Jericho post interview
> 
> https://youtu.be/hkFbjt69Akc


Loved him giving the joshis a shout-out. His response to their match is exactly the same as mine.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

From what I saw of it, it looked a pretty good show, but nothing spectacular. People are so desperate for AEW to be a success that they're giving this show a higher rating than it probably deserves. As a wrestling fan, I want AEW to be a success, but I feel like people are giving it more hype than it currently deserves.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

deadcool said:


> I didn't watch this year's Wrestlemania.
> 
> Was Double or Nothing a much more enjoyable show than Wrestlemania 35?




i was 75-25 WWE to AEW before last night

right now im 50-50 

Its hard to walk away from the company ive loved as a kid, but this is such a fresh alternative with great story telling.

Im buying tickets weds for Fyter Fest, going to Fight for the Fallen on my birthday and already booked a flight to Chicago for All Out. If they give us fucking Punk in chicago... oh my god


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

JD=JohnDorian said:


> From what I saw of it, it looked a pretty good show, but nothing spectacular. People are so desperate for AEW to be a success that they're giving this show a higher rating than it probably deserves. As a wrestling fan, I want AEW to be a success, but I feel like people are giving it more hype than it currently deserves.


It doesn't have to be one or the other either, you can be a fan of WWE and AEW.


----------



## Cooper09

The Young Bucks vs Pentagon and Fenix was just a glorified WWE match. Just a bunch of lame finisher kick-outs.


----------



## Insomnia

Good Show.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I didn’t read any of the replies, so, this isn’t in response to anyone in particular here, however, it may be indirectly directed at you if it refers to your thoughts.

We are entitled to our own opinions, however, in this case, I will just go ahead and say that if you thought that PPV sucked, you’re wrong.

That event gave real wrestling fans what we have been craving for so long on our TV screens: solid fucking wrestling. There wasn’t excessive talking. No one was really wasted there. The matches were awesome, gave us wrestling that we don’t see much in WWE. So much talent, it was unreal.

Some complaints I’ve seen in a Facebook AEW group I’m in included the dumbest one of all, “I lost interest because I didn’t know who most of the wrestlers were”. I’m not saying this to be cool, I’m just saying, I watch multiple promotions (though not all religiously), so, I know who many are, however, it was one I didn’t know who stole my interest in her match, that little Japanese girl in the white skirt. I don’t remember her name, but, she was amazing and has a fan in me. I’m excited to see more of her and learn about her. 

Most people didn’t know Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Hulk Hogan, Boreman Reigns, etc. but look where they all ended up. Don’t dismiss wrestling because you’re not familiar with the talent, that’s so fucking stupid.

The shots fired at Triple Nose was awesome. 

This PPV was better than anything WWE has put out in years. I hope they can keep up the good work, I’m pumped for some solid competition. I started with WWE over 30 years ago, I never stopped watching, no matter how bad it got, I’m just hoping AEW gives them a run for their money like WCW did in the Monday night wars days, that was a fun time to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

This was a good show. Fun matches, a hot crowd, a high standard of wrestling; and aside from a few small issues the show was well presented.

I Loved the Bucks match, Omegas match, Moxleys pop and Cody's post match promo. As a long time Moxley fan I'm hyped he's back and interested to see where he takes the character. The best version of Moxley with no restrictions will be a real difference maker, the man's crazy talented. AEW's officially made a fan out of me, I can't wait to see where they go from here. I'll be watching All Out, no doubt about that.


----------



## Erik.

Cooper09 said:


> The Young Bucks vs Pentagon and Fenix was just a glorified WWE match. Just a bunch of lame finisher kick-outs.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132478262884667392
Yeah but we got that - so I'll take it on a PPV debut showcase event.


----------



## AlphaBeta

Lots of easily-excitable fanboys in here viewing things through rose-tinted glasses.

This show was a typical Ring of Honor show on steroids, and that will not succeed at the mainstream level.

You can't toss out performers with no characters, and matches with no storylines, and expect people to care.

That was the problem with most of the card: while it may have been good from a Meltzer-like workrate perspective, it served no ultimate purpose.

This show was analogous to your typical Steven Segal film: lots of action, but no characters or storyline.

That sort of thing works with a niche audience, but if they have hopes of expanding beyond that, they must focus on characters and storylines, and use matches as climaxes.


----------



## Beatles123

AlphaBeta said:


> Lots of easily-excitable fanboys in here viewing things through rose-tinted glasses.
> 
> This show was a typical Ring of Honor show on steroids, and that will not succeed at the mainstream level.
> 
> You can't toss out performers with no characters, and matches with no storylines, and expect people to care.
> 
> That was the problem with most of the card: while it may have been good from a Meltzer-like workrate perspective, it served no ultimate purpose.
> 
> This show was analogous to your typical Steven Segal film: lots of action, but no characters or storyline.
> 
> That sort of thing works with a niche audience, but if they have hopes of expanding beyond that, they must focus on characters and storylines, and use matches as climaxes.


Hey, man. Don't shit in my food.


----------



## kingnoth1n

AlphaBeta said:


> Lots of easily-excitable fanboys in here viewing things through rose-tinted glasses.
> 
> This show was a typical Ring of Honor show on steroids, and that will not succeed at the mainstream level.
> 
> You can't toss out performers with no characters, and matches with no storylines, and expect people to care.
> 
> That was the problem with most of the card: while it may have been good from a Meltzer-like workrate perspective, it served no ultimate purpose.
> 
> This show was analogous to your typical Steven Segal film: lots of action, but no characters or storyline.
> 
> That sort of thing works with a niche audience, but if they have hopes of expanding beyond that, they must focus on characters and storylines, and use matches as climaxes.


Fuck that....I didn't know half the guys in there but guess what...still better than any WWE PPV in quite some time, which is the bar currently.

But some of the guys that I didn't know MJF and Luchasaurus, caught my one. One a great character and one a monster with power moves. So now Im interested more.

Also...storyline? Like the one with AJ and Seth, Or Kofi and KO? Sorry but you can throw that shit out the window compared to Dustin and Cody which was appropriately built, if you have been following, and if you haven't well sucks for you.


----------



## Erik.

"no characters or storylines"

In a fucking PPV that has had zero television build towards it. 

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

Now I've heard it all. 

If ever there were words from people who didn't want to see the show succeed.


----------



## Geeee

AlphaBeta said:


> Lots of easily-excitable fanboys in here viewing things through rose-tinted glasses.
> 
> This show was a typical Ring of Honor show on steroids, and that will not succeed at the mainstream level.
> 
> You can't toss out performers with no characters, and matches with no storylines, and expect people to care.
> 
> That was the problem with most of the card: while it may have been good from a Meltzer-like workrate perspective, it served no ultimate purpose.
> 
> This show was analogous to your typical Steven Segal film: lots of action, but no characters or storyline.
> 
> That sort of thing works with a niche audience, but if they have hopes of expanding beyond that, they must focus on characters and storylines, and use matches as climaxes.


1)Dustin vs Cody had a tremendous story

2)This was AEW's first show, so of course they don't have established characters and storylines. Plus, WWE has like most of the well-known guys signed.

3)They set up multiple storylines for future AEW shows.
-MJF vs Page
-Omega vs Moxley
-The Rhodes brothers storyline obviously continuing.
-They foreshadowed Jericho turning into an egomaniac

4)Three of their biggest guys are Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley and Cody who are much more known for their character work than their in-ring stuff, so you know whatever they are doing is not going to be workrate-focused.


----------



## Erik.

My brother is as casual or lapsed as they come.

And he LOVED the show. 

He literally hadn't heard of anyone on the show bar Jericho. Ffs he didn't even know Dustin was Goldust until I told him :lol

He enjoyed every match as he was exposed to alot of things he doesn't tend to see whenever he has ever watched wrestling. He liked the OWE guys. Interested by the Joshi wrestlers. Loved the grittiness of Cody/Dustin and loved the climax to Omega/Jericho. He didn't know who Moxley was but he instantly felt drawn to him through his mannerisms and crowd involvement.

I was pleased. Because it means I may have converted a new fan.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Erik. said:


> "no characters or storylines"
> 
> In a fucking PPV that has had zero television build towards it.
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Now I've heard it all.
> 
> If ever there were words from people who didn't want to see the show succeed.


Some people are idiots and will cuck themselves into oblivion. I bet he can't wait for Saudi.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I was hoping no one would follow up with a stupid post, yet, here we are.

With no storylines, and a majority of wrestlers most people never heard of, fans still managed to walk away from the PPV with wrestlers on their radar. If you don’t find that to be a positive for this company’s future, well, you’re just a muppet.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody Rhodes was interviewed and he said that they're not going to have a pay-per-view every month and that he understands that $50 is quite a bit for the wrestling fan he also says that they're going to be of course 2 hours on TNT and they're going to be edgier than the G-rated show


----------



## Rankles75

Nice to see that we might finally have a legitimate alternative to the WWE. It’s obviously never going to be the #1, but nobody’s expecting it to be, are they?


----------



## Schwartzxz

Ill watch couple of matches. not the whole PPV because there is no sports entertainment company in the world now that Im gonna watch more than 2 hours of it. nothing is that good. also fuck Cody, Brandi and the Bucks. they are just as annoying to me as HHH and Stephanie are to other people. I would probably be willing to give AEW more chance if I didnt have to see their faces all the time.


----------



## Boldgerg

Rankles75 said:


> Nice to see that we might finally have a legitimate alternative to the WWE. It’s obviously never going to be the #1, but nobody’s expecting it to be, are they?


It could easily end up with higher weekly viewership than WWE.

It may never make more money, but it definitely could be the more watched TV show.


----------



## Beatles123

Schwartzxz said:


> Ill watch couple of matches. not the whole PPV because there is no sports entertainment company in the world now that Im gonna watch more than 2 hours of it. nothing is that good. also fuck Cody, Brandi and the Bucks. they are just as annoying to me as HHH and Stephanie are to other people. I would probably be willing to give AEW more chance if I didnt have to see their faces all the time.


At least check out Cody vs. Dustin.


----------



## BigCy

Guys why can't people have contrarian opinions to the majority hive mind when they view something? Yeah, most enjoyed it but there's going to be some where it isn't for them or they might not like part of the show and that's ok, people can have their own opinions, and the way some of you act when you hear a contrary opinion to yours and get butt hurt about it or think they're trolls or shills is pretty embarrassing. 

I only watched the preshow and just read the thread as the event happened to get a feel of how the show was so I can't fairly rate anything except for what I saw. I'm 36yo and I'm mostly a fan of NJPW so I like story in ring and a focus on wrestling and I was mostly a NWA/WCW fan as far as older stuff goes so you can probably tell what I like. Also being 36 my overall love for pro wrestling has died off some so I'm not into at as much as I used to be.

I didn't like the preshow save Kip vs Sammy. The battle royal should have been standard imo except for the 21 spot and give a nice little entrance to each athlete so the people can be introduced to them. It was an interesting concept but I just didn't care for having 5 flush the ring all at once like that. 

The YB skit was stupid with the super kick on that guy that served as nothing more than to make them look "cool." The librarian thing was stupid and annoyed me to where I about stopped watching. The peppy girl was so-so and actually put me in a slightly good mood, that's a solid character there.

Kip vs Sammy was a decent match that did what it needed to do, if they do a cruiser division they should definitely let these guys be top performers in it. 

I'll definitely keep up with them to see what they do next but the preshow didn't convince me to buy the event in the least but I'm glad so many people enjoyed the show, that's a good sign. My main concern backstage is that the elite service themselves too much and put themselves over all the time and let their positions get to their head. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that will not happen but it will be a concern that some will have going forward.


----------



## Rankles75

BigCy said:


> Guys why can't people have contrarian opinions to the majority hive mind when they view something? Yeah, most enjoyed it but there's going to be some where it isn't for them or they might not like part of the show and that's ok, people can have their own opinions, and the way some of you act when you hear a contrary opinion to yours and get butt hurt about it or think they're trolls or shills is pretty embarrassing.
> 
> I only watched the preshow and just read the thread as the event happened to get a feel of how the show was so I can't fairly rate anything except for what I saw. I'm 36yo and I'm mostly a fan of NJPW so I like story in ring and a focus on wrestling and I was mostly a NWA/WCW fan as far as older stuff goes so you can probably tell what I like. Also being 36 my overall love for pro wrestling has died off some so I'm not into at as much as I used to be.
> 
> I didn't like the preshow save Kip vs Sammy. The battle royal should have been standard imo except for the 21 spot and give a nice little entrance to each athlete so the people can be introduced to them. It was an interesting concept but I just didn't care for having 5 flush the ring all at once like that.
> 
> The YB skit was stupid with the super kick on that guy that served as nothing more than to make them look "cool." The librarian thing was stupid and annoyed me to where I about stopped watching. The peppy girl was so-so and actually put me in a slightly good mood, that's a solid character there.
> 
> Kip vs Sammy was a decent match that did what it needed to do, if they do a cruiser division they should definitely let these guys be top performers in it.
> 
> I'll definitely keep up with them to see what they do next but the preshow didn't convince me to buy the event in the least but I'm glad so many people enjoyed the show, that's a good sign. My main concern backstage is that the elite service themselves too much and put themselves over all the time and let their positions get to their head. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that will not happen but it will be a concern that some will have going forward.


First paragraph of this is far too sensible for these forums...


----------



## Schwartzxz

Beatles123 said:


> At least check out Cody vs. Dustin.


no matter how good the match might have been I dont like those 2 cunts to the point that Im not gonna give the match a chance. Ill watch other ones.


----------



## Raye

Schwartzxz said:


> no matter how good the match might have been I dont like those 2 cunts to the point that Im not gonna give the match a chance. Ill watch other ones.


Why are they cunts, just curious lol


----------



## Beatles123

Schwartzxz said:


> no matter how good the match might have been I dont like those 2 cunts to the point that Im not gonna give the match a chance. Ill watch other ones.


That...just seems like hate for the sake of hate if im honest. :Hutz


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

I'm in. Mox turned that from good to amazing.


----------



## Disputed

BigCy said:


> Guys why can't people have contrarian opinions to the majority hive mind when they view something? Yeah, most enjoyed it but there's going to be some where it isn't for them or they might not like part of the show and that's ok, people can have their own opinions, and the way some of you act when you hear a contrary opinion to yours and get butt hurt about it or think they're trolls or shills is pretty embarrassing.
> 
> I only watched the preshow and just read the thread as the event happened to get a feel of how the show was so I can't fairly rate anything except for what I saw. I'm 36yo and I'm mostly a fan of NJPW so I like story in ring and a focus on wrestling and I was mostly a NWA/WCW fan as far as older stuff goes so you can probably tell what I like. Also being 36 my overall love for pro wrestling has died off some so I'm not into at as much as I used to be.
> 
> I didn't like the preshow save Kip vs Sammy. The battle royal should have been standard imo except for the 21 spot and give a nice little entrance to each athlete so the people can be introduced to them. It was an interesting concept but I just didn't care for having 5 flush the ring all at once like that.
> 
> The YB skit was stupid with the super kick on that guy that served as nothing more than to make them look "cool." The librarian thing was stupid and annoyed me to where I about stopped watching. The peppy girl was so-so and actually put me in a slightly good mood, that's a solid character there.
> 
> Kip vs Sammy was a decent match that did what it needed to do, if they do a cruiser division they should definitely let these guys be top performers in it.
> 
> I'll definitely keep up with them to see what they do next but the preshow didn't convince me to buy the event in the least but I'm glad so many people enjoyed the show, that's a good sign. My main concern backstage is that the elite service themselves too much and put themselves over all the time and let their positions get to their head. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that will not happen but it will be a concern that some will have going forward.


Why are you writing so many words about a show you didn't watch, and why should anyone care?


----------



## Patrick Sledge

If anyone is talking shit about this PPV, shut the fuck up [with your fingers] and go watch RAW.

This show shit all over anything WWE has done since Punk left.


----------



## DOTL

Anyone that loves WWE and hated DoN is disingenuous as all get out.


----------



## The XL 2

Cody and Dustin was one of the best matches I've ever seen. Jericho and Omega was really good too. The Lucha Bros vs The Young Bucks is not my cup of tea, I don't even consider that wrestling, it was absurd. Most of the undercard stuff was kind of weak. MJF is probably the best prospect in the business and is one of the few guys who can legitimately draw money if handled correctly.

A lot of good and bad, but the good was phenomenal, and so this show was a major win for AEW, the fans, and the business in general.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

http://i63.tinypic.com/29n81uv.jpg


----------



## The XL 2

Rankles75 said:


> Nice to see that we might finally have a legitimate alternative to the WWE. It’s obviously never going to be the #1, but nobody’s expecting it to be, are they?


They could easily become number 1 in terms of popularity rather quickly. As far as money goes, WWE will be number 1 due to TV deals but if that bubble bursts they're fucked


----------



## 751161

Great fucking show and debut from AEW. I really enjoyed it. A ton of quality wrestling, moments and just a really feel-good time. I just loved the whole vibe. 

I thought Cody/Dustin was the best match of the night. Such a good story, the blood really added to it I thought, and it had a really emotional post-promo from Cody. Really loved it. I like blood when it's used correctly, and I feel like it was here.

Moxley coming out was fucking insane. I haven't heard a pop for him like that in years.


----------



## NascarStan

According to Meltzer DoN got around 200k PPV buys, if that is even remotely true this is a great sign for AEW, pre wwe network the average WWE ppvs was around doing around 175-215k buyrate


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Some good and some bad like every PPV. Jericho/Omega and Bucks/Lucha Bros were easily best to me. Zero interest in Moxley. Having his first feud be against Omega is an odd choice, but I guess Kenny can carry him to a good match since Kenny is the best they have and Moxley is pretty bad at everything other than hitting ppl with barbwire, light tubes and weed whackers. lol Fingers crossed Renee asks for her release and goes there to kill their commentary, although JR was absolutely terrible last night.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok so i'm not that informed on why PAC and Page's match was cancelled, was it really cause PAC refused to lose? If so that makes him one of the worst talents in the world of wrestling to work with, who would wanna sign him or work with him after that? "Oh i'm not gonna do the match if i can't win!" fuck off you little overly angry weird dwarf, its your loss not participating in one of the biggest most hyped wrestling events in years cause you didn't wanna lose a fake match.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I was never high on PAC :shrug couldn't care less whether or not he actually even joins the roster


----------



## Hangman

Hearing good old JR was golden.

He's still got it.


----------



## Rankles75

SAMCRO said:


> Ok so i'm not that informed on why PAC and Page's match was cancelled, was it really cause PAC refused to lose? If so that makes him one of the worst talents in the world of wrestling to work with, who would wanna sign him or work with him after that? "Oh i'm not gonna do the match if i can't win!" fuck off you little overly angry weird dwarf, its your loss not participating in one of the biggest most hyped wrestling events in years cause you didn't wanna lose a fake match.


He’s an excellent in-ring performer, but definitely seems a bit of an asshole. His loss...


----------



## Jersey

I missed it but saw clips of it and man what a show that was. The diss to hhh by Cody was great. Business is about to pick up folks - :bahgawd


----------



## Britz94xD

I enjoyed how the card built up from start to finish. They put the guys no one heard of on the first half and the "stars" on the 2nd half. What a novel concept.

It was almost jarring that we didn't get a main event match opener like WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Ok so i'm not that informed on why PAC and Page's match was cancelled, was it really cause PAC refused to lose? If so that makes him one of the worst talents in the world of wrestling to work with, who would wanna sign him or work with him after that? "Oh i'm not gonna do the match if i can't win!" fuck off you little overly angry weird dwarf, its your loss not participating in one of the biggest most hyped wrestling events in years cause you didn't wanna lose a fake match.


Its because he is world champion of another company and does not want to lose because it would devalue that title. in his other matches, he was wrestling to time limit draws. They could have easily did that and kept the match on.

Champions shouldn't be losing non title matches anyways, always hate when that happens, its stupid booking.


----------



## MrJT

i'd only really seen Jericho and Kenny from the Roster before this show.
It was an excellent PPV from start to finish. 

Never seen the Young Bucks wrestle, I can see why they're so over. What a tag team they are.
Cody vs Dustin was incredible, what a story, and the ending even made me a bit emotional (never a fan of Cody or Goldust in WWE)
That MJF dude is a Star in the making, oozes charisma and excellent on the mic!

This promotion could definitely give WWE problems the next few years for sure.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Beatles123 said:


> That...just seems like hate for the sake of hate if im honest. :Hutz


it is hate but its because of those 2 shitting on fans when they question things or offer a different opinion than theirs. I cant quote you anything right now but one example with Dustin happened last year when people were shitting on one of Romans matches and he was just being an asshole about it and saying stuff like "your opinion aint worth a shit" or "just shut up and enjoy it". the whole arena didnt care for his match yet we are wrong for disliking it. he can go fuck himself as far as Im concerned. 

Im just done with wrestlers having that "if you never worked in the business you need to shut up" mentality. I hate that. they are quick to shit on other businesses when they never worked there but you cant shit on aynthing they do. fuck that. JR is the same way sometimes and thats why I dont listen to his podcast anymore. I respect him as a commentator and he is in my opinion the best ever but I dont care about hearing him ever again. although it looks like Ill have to if I continue to watch AEW.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> Ok so i'm not that informed on why PAC and Page's match was cancelled, was it really cause PAC refused to lose? If so that makes him one of the worst talents in the world of wrestling to work with, who would wanna sign him or work with him after that? "Oh i'm not gonna do the match if i can't win!" fuck off you little overly angry weird dwarf, its your loss not participating in one of the biggest most hyped wrestling events in years cause you didn't wanna lose a fake match.


PAC was meant to go over last night.

But the initial plans for the first world title match were meant to be the winner of PAC/Page and the winner of Omega/Jericho and apparently PAC was going to lose to Omega for the belt. 

Dragon Gate, who value their world title, didn't want their world champion to lose on the PPV of a different promotion to another promotions top guy. Which makes sense.

If anything, it was a fuck up by AEW but we won't entirely know for sure what was originally said between Dragon Gate, AEW and PAC when everything was booked months ago.

Either way, we've got Omega/Moxley from it, so I'll take it.


----------



## Stellar

So, I went to bed right after Moxley was done clobbering Omega last night without sharing my thoughts. Moxley vs. Omega in the future is interesting.

I enjoyed the PPV. AEW showed me that I should be excited for the product now. That was worth paying for.

Hearing JR again was great, even though he isn't as good as he used to be.

Dustin vs. Cody was my favorite match of the night and not because Dustin was gushing a lot of blood.

Hangman Page looked like a million bucks vs. MJF at the end of that battle royale. I can see why people are high on MJF. Very solid heel, but I can't picture him as a main eventer.

Once Cody and the Young Bucks won their matches I had a feeling that Jericho would win vs. Omega. It leaves the door open for Jericho vs. Omega happening again in the future too.

Kylie Rae and Britt Baker did great. I was worried for Kylie Rae at the end of that match because that superkick and then finisher by Britt looked harsh. Awesome Kong was a nice surprise. Allie I hope will be active in the ring in the future.

I still don't feel that AEW will crush WWE and they shouldn't because having competition/alternatives is good for everyone BUT I do feel that AEW will be a good alternative to WWE.


----------



## Asuka842

Pac also has an unbeaten streak going on in Dragon Gate as well, and they want whomever ends up beating him to be a new big star for them since they've lost several recently. So from DG's POV, it probably doesn't make much sense to sacrifice their own story/plans for the sake of giving another guy in another company the rub.


----------



## SAMCRO

Erik. said:


> PAC was meant to go over last night.
> 
> But the initial plans for the first world title match were meant to be the winner of PAC/Page and the winner of Omega/Jericho and apparently PAC was going to lose to Omega for the belt.
> 
> Dragon Gate, who value their world title, didn't want their world champion to lose on the PPV of a different promotion to another promotions top guy. Which makes sense.
> 
> If anything, it was a fuck up by AEW but we won't entirely know for sure what was originally said between Dragon Gate, AEW and PAC when everything was booked months ago.
> 
> Either way, we've got Omega/Moxley from it, so I'll take it.


Oh ok, i get it, i just heard somewhere it was PAC just refusing to lose, and i had no idea he was a champion of another company. So it was the other company he's champion of not wanting him to lose? that makes sense, glad it wasn't PAC just being an elitist asshole and not wanting to lose.



Asuka842 said:


> Pac also has an unbeaten streak going on in Dragon Gate as well, and they want whomever ends up beating him to be a new big star for them since they've lost several recently. So from DG's POV, it probably doesn't make much sense to sacrifice their own story/plans for the sake of giving another guy in another company the rub.


Oh wow didn't know that, i can completely understand them not wanting him to lose knowing that, thanks for the info guys i had no idea about any of this.


----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> Oh ok, i get it, i just heard somewhere it was PAC just refusing to lose, and i had no idea he was a champion of another company. So it was the other company he's champion of not wanting him to lose? that makes sense, glad it wasn't PAC just being an elitist asshole and not wanting to lose.


Yeah it was just Dragon Gate being super protective of their champion. PAC has been champion since before AEW was even a thing and has been unbeaten for about over a year now I believe.

Japan are protective of their champions. NJPW wouldn't have wanted Okada to lose for example. 

PAC will be back once he loses the DG title and hopefully he and Hangman can re-ignite their feud as I think both could get the best out of eachother.

They did have a match in the UK which is available on the AEW YouTube page though.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Erik. said:


> Yeah it was just Dragon Gate being super protective of their champion. PAC has been champion since before AEW was even a thing and has been unbeaten for about over a year now I believe.
> 
> Japan are protective of their champions. NJPW wouldn't have wanted Okada to lose for example.
> 
> PAC will be back once he loses the DG title and hopefully he and Hangman can re-ignite their feud as I think both could get the best out of eachother.
> 
> They did have a match in the UK which is available on the AEW YouTube page though.


YUP and that is why all the matches he would be set to lose they instead go with a time limit draw


----------



## SAMCRO

So whats everyone's thoughts on Omega's new theme? last night watching i suddenly remembered right before he came out "Oh shit Kenny can't use Devil's Sky whats he gonna use?!". And what i heard didn't impress me, and didn't sound anywhere close to being better than Devil's Sky, it sounded very generic and not memorable at all. 

I hope it grows on me, but i really want them to change it and give him something better.


----------



## sim8

SAMCRO said:


> So whats everyone's thoughts on Omega's new theme? last night watching i suddenly remembered right before he came out "Oh shit Kenny can't use Devil's Sky whats he gonna use?!". And what i heard didn't impress me, and didn't sound anywhere close to being better than Devil's Sky, it sounded very generic and not memorable at all.
> 
> I hope it grows on me, but i really want them to change it and give him something better.


It was meh. Didnt help Jerichos entrance just before was so damn good.


----------



## EMGESP

DON last night was a big win for AEW and Wrestling fans alike.


----------



## HankHill_85

Double or Nothing and AEW in general had A LOT of lofty expectations to live up to. For the most part, I think they achieved that goal.

Cody vs Dustin in particular was everything that a great pro wrestling match should be; emotional, intense, dramatic, and took the fans on a huge ride.

I thought the locker room worked its ass off and put out something that will keep drawing people in. They made me a fan who'll keep parting with cash to see what they do next.

Bret being there and Moxley's debut were really nice touches.

Overall, two big thumps up. Definitely a true alternative to fans looking for something different.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

MTheBehemoth said:


> Expected JR to be poor again but he was quite good this time. Good news.
> 
> Marvez is completely out of his league though. Sack him asap.


Bring back ol Tony Schiavone! Would be pretty awesome to see him calling wrestling on TNT again!


----------



## NascarStan

The show last night really made me appreciate Justin Roberts, abosulety killed it last night as the ring announcer


----------



## Chelsea

I liked the show, it was fun and fresh.

The four tag team matches and the women's fatal four-way were cool. Cody/Dustin and Jericho/Omega were great.

Jim Ross as a commentator, Bret Hart unveiling the AEW World Championship and Jon Moxley debuting! :mark


----------



## FrankAndersson

Some thoughts from the weekend. Really solid show but a lot that can be improved in the future.

*- Inconsistency and too little effort put into details.* You have a weigh-in before the event but you use the scale one time. Great idea, poorly executed. Excalibur even said Cody was working hard making the weight, but he didn't even get on the scale. They show the tale of the tape for one match (?) but not for all of them. You talk about having a 10 count rule for tag matches but no one cares about it, not even the refs. That just makes JR look like a fool for pushing something that no one enforces.
*- Production / presentation issues. *There were a lot of camera botches during the show where things that should have been the focus was not. The announce team while not bad seemed a little nervous or unprepared in some cases. JR not knowing the URL of the company website is an example of small things that just makes the presentation feel a little unpolished.
*- Overcrowded battle royal* with wrestlers who should not have been there like Dreamer who in 2019 belongs backstage, and the guy with no legs to name a couple. You cannot let talent with disabilities will to perform get the better of the believability of the show. I'm sorry but I cannot suspend my disbelief when a guy like that eliminates someone.
*- Too much silliness.* I was hoping that the vision of AEW would be to present wrestling as a bit more serious, but the show had too much indie/inside jokes. Super kicking security guards, librarians backstage and stuff like that are cringe. It's not cool and not funny at all. I've heard YB likes this kind of crap so I'm hoping their influence will be minimal in the future. Protect submissions, finishers and pin falls instead. They did some elements of this, but I got a feeling they wanted to cater to a little too many types of fans. Why not show some video package about Adam Page instead to let people know about who he is so they have a reason to cheer the guy in the future?
*- Taking jabs at WWE. *Cody and others in AEW have been talking about how they are not comparing themselves to WWE and what does he do? Talks about their wrestlers, their titles and even has an entrance which involves WWE at the event. Why the 180 all of a sudden? Have they learned nothing? Focus on your on stuff, not WWE.
*- Promoting the fact that wrestlers are executives.* Personal taste, but I prefer it when you are either or. At least when promoting the show. If you don't, it can cause problems. For example, Cody and Brandi are heels but want you to cheer the promotion. Again, they learn nothing from WWE. Either don't go around calling yourself EVP or stick to being a good guy. 
*- Throwing too much at us out of the gate. * Just my taste, but some matches could have been shorter. The main card opener was really great, but I actually think it (and the rest of the card) would have benefited from being shorter. I understand everyone wants to show their best stuff, but you don't have to throw everything but the kitchen sink at the fans the first night.

*+ Despite the issues, a pretty solid first show.* It felt refreshing. I was hoping it would be good but I didn't hype myself up too much beforehand. Crowd seemed into the show overall which is good considering the show ran longer than I expected.
*+ Guevarra, Sabian and MJF* are all great talent who if treated right will be fun to follow in the future. All of them carry themselves like stars and they can back it up in the ring.
*+ Beautiful World Championship.* I was hoping for something heavy and solid.
*+ Wasn't expecting to get into the OWE guys like I did. *Amazing performers. I was actually rooting for Lindaman to win the thing but he got pinned instead.
*+ Justin Roberts* announcing. Best in the business right now.
*+ Mox debut*, a real home-run. All guys involved did an amazing job of closing the show. Smart move by having the show end with something that leaves you wanting more. Bischoff and Russo had their flaws but that's one thing I'll always agree with them about. Both believed the importance of ending the show in a way that you want to see what happens on the next one.
*+ Overall some really great performers* who all will benefit from having a weekly show and storylines. It's not easy putting on a show without having the proper backstory. I hope AEW promotes their matches even better for the next show, using Youtube or whatever until the TV show starts.


----------



## Erik.

Another plus from me is referees with fucking personality.


----------



## Brock

Erik. said:


> Another plus from me is referees with fucking personality.


They even dug up Earl Hebner.

Maybe he can help them sell the merch too, eh :evil


----------



## Erik.

Brock said:


> They even dug up Earl Hebner.
> 
> Maybe he can help them sell the march too, eh :evil


:lol

Earl Hebner selling the top rope suplex during Cody/Dustin by nearly falling out the ring is legendary.


----------



## Empress

I also loved that not everything was "history". WWE has made me come to hate that damn word and thankfully, the announcers didn't repeat it every 5 minutes and follow it up with a monotone "wow". 

I also agree about the personalities. It wasn't just random people filling the ring. The librarians are going to be a favorite of mine.


----------



## Taroostyles

Rick Knox is fucking good too, it was great to see him on such a big stage. To me its kind of indictive of the Impact already that Bret Hart, Jim Ross, and Earl Hebner were all apart of their 1st show.

Arguably the greatest wrestler, commentator, and referee of all time.


----------



## Y.2.J

I have already called this an awesome show which it was but if I had to point out some gripes:

- Shaky cameras/odd camera shots. I'm sure this will improve with time and kinks will be worked out but I did notice some points where it was kind of done below par.

- Commentary. Whilst I honestly didn't mind it. I didn't think Marvez or JR were bad but there were some noticeable botches. I hope that improves.

- Bell ring. That guy needs to pay attention.


----------



## Brock

Empress said:


> I also loved that not everything was "history". WWE has made me come to hate that damn word and thankfully, the announcers didn't repeat it every 5 minutes and follow it up with a monotone "wow".


----------



## li/<o

So I watched AEW and it has its down and it has its ups. Personally I just want to focus on the ups I really enjoyed the main event I liked seeing Dean Amborse aka now Jon Moxely. 

Personally to me this wasn't worth $50, but it should of been marked at $29.99 at most $39.99. Some of the stuff was really boring. Cody vs Dustin was very good. Omega and Jericho was good and than that ending. I don't know what you guys think but to me the title doesnt appeal to me, maybe it will grow as time goes by, but nothing special to me. 

Overall this product as been better than anything the WWE has given us in years. Also the announcers helped a lot it was nice to see J.R. you can see he brings hype to the product the fan base also way more alive. The pops were amazing. Overall you can just notice that to me the product seems much fresher and better to me.


----------



## Empress

Brock said:


>


:lol

I appreciate Schivaonne acting like he meant it each time.


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132754825110839297
:lmao


----------



## ellthom

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132754825110839297
> :lmao


Sometimes you gotta watch from home


----------



## Chrome

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132754825110839297
> :lmao


What the fuck.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

MJF is absolutely the future.


----------



## Y.2.J

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132754825110839297
> :lmao


:ha


----------



## jorgovan21

optikk sucks said:


> MJF is absolutely the future.


On the heel side, absolutely. Who do you think is the face of AEW?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

jorgovan21 said:


> On the heel side, absolutely. Who do you think is the face of AEW?


MJF will get hot like Rock/Austin/Cena and end up turning face so he's our future top face.

Currently Page so lets see


----------



## li/<o

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132754825110839297
> :lmao


LMAO this made my day haha that was hilarious and I do believe the comment. Their some dirty as people sometimes that was hilarious.


----------



## jorgovan21

optikk sucks said:


> MJF will get hot like Rock/Austin/Cena and end up turning face so he's our future top face.
> 
> Currently Page so lets see


At least I have NXT, 205 Live and classic WWF/WCW/ECW to carry mer through until the next PPV and Tuesday Night Dynamite.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

jorgovan21 said:


> optikk sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJF will get hot like Rock/Austin/Cena and end up turning face so he's our future top face.
> 
> Currently Page so lets see
> 
> 
> 
> At least I have NXT, 205 Live and classic WWF/WCW/ECW to carry mer through until the next PPV and Tuesday Night Dynamite.
Click to expand...

is 205 live really that good?

classics is where I go for my fix currently

DoN was the first full PPV I’ve watched in over 4 years basically. I haven’t fully watched any WWE content since January this year and that was only the Rumble. I read reports on wwe.com and watch whatculture stuff on YT to keep up lol. 

DoN Brilliant PPV from top to bottom and I cannot wait to enjoy pro wrestling again.


----------



## jorgovan21

optikk sucks said:


> is 205 live really that good?
> 
> classics is where I go for my fix currently
> 
> DoN was the first full PPV I’ve watched in over 4 years basically. I haven’t fully watched any WWE content since January this year and that was only the Rumble. I read reports on wwe.com and watch whatculture stuff on YT to keep up lol.
> 
> DoN Brilliant PPV from top to bottom and I cannot wait to enjoy pro wrestling again.


205 Live and NXT are my saving grace for WWE. But then I watch wrestling for match quality..characters are ok, but I'll only follow the story if I like the character.


----------



## Geeee

AverageJoe9 said:


> The show last night really made me appreciate Justin Roberts, abosulety killed it last night as the ring announcer


My favourite call from Justin Roberts:

THE AMERICAN NIGHTMAAAARE COOOOODY with Brandi RHOOOOOOOOOOOOODES!!!!


----------



## kchucky

DoN is very good ppv but i am very excited how WWE will respond about that on this Monday


----------



## BigCy

Disputed said:


> Why are you writing so many words about a show you didn't watch, and why should anyone care?


Because I'm voicing my opinion which I'm allowed to do and I get annoyed when I read a bunch of geeks getting upset about someone not liking something that they did. You obviously cared enough to read it and write a reply so...why did you care? Are you upset I didn't like the preshow as much as you might have?


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Overrated show to be honest. Just because WWE has been average in past few years doesn't mean that this shit should be overhyped. I don't even understand how much money Khan has actually got because his both football teams are shitting where else he has enough money to run this crap which means that he has a lot of money in his hand maybe he could give some money back to his home country which is struggling economically rather than on rhis crap.


----------



## RiverFenix

Why does one of the SSB's look like a bite-size Raymond Rowe while the other look liked a Super Mario Brothers final boss? 

(Human throne looked pretty cool, save mini-Rowe looking wholly out of place)


----------



## Disputed

BigCy said:


> Because I'm voicing my opinion which I'm allowed to do and I get annoyed when I read a bunch of geeks getting upset about someone not liking something that they did. You obviously cared enough to read it and write a reply so...why did you care? Are you upset I didn't like the preshow as much as you might have?


You are allowed to voice your opinion and we're allowed to dismiss it. The system is beautiful in its simplicity. I replied because I was hoping you'd realize its foolish to get worked up about how others are reacting to something you haven't watched, because for all you know you'd agree with the "bunch of geeks". I am still hoping this


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Good, it looks cool. I hope they take WWE's old moving wrestler graphics for match previews too.


I hope. Loved it back then. Would be refreshing.
But then the wwe fans are gonna clail that aew is stelaing stuff from wwe. :/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Cooper09 said:


> The Young Bucks vs Pentagon and Fenix was just a glorified WWE match. Just a bunch of lame finisher kick-outs.


But they did it better and more innovative.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ClintDagger

Watched the show today. Solid show, definitely better than what WWE is putting out there but that’s not saying much. At the end of the day AEW is going to have the same problem WWE does. They don’t have any stars with mainstream appeal. They will be even more niche than WWE and I just can’t see them doing the kinds of viewership over the long term that will keep them on TNT in perpetuity.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

kingnoth1n said:


> Fuck that....I didn't know half the guys in there but guess what...still better than any WWE PPV in quite some time, which is the bar currently.
> 
> 
> 
> But some of the guys that I didn't know MJF and Luchasaurus, caught my one. One a great character and one a monster with power moves. So now Im interested more.
> 
> 
> 
> Also...storyline? Like the one with AJ and Seth, Or Kofi and KO? Sorry but you can throw that shit out the window compared to Dustin and Cody which was appropriately built, if you have been following, and if you haven't well sucks for you.


The bar are the NXT shows.
Still NXT > AEW > WWE PPV > SD/RAW

To out do WWE PPVs are the easiest thing to do.
NXT PPVs are the real bar here and tbh AEW wasnt better than NXT. It may change who knows.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Castillo

ClintDagger said:


> Watched the show today. Solid show, definitely better than what WWE is putting out there but that’s not saying much. At the end of the day AEW is going to have the same problem WWE does. They don’t have any stars with mainstream appeal. They will be even more niche than WWE and I just can’t see them doing the kinds of viewership over the long term that will keep them on TNT in perpetuity.


It depends, right now there are about 2 million lapsed WWE fans, and the ratings we've seen show they skew younger rather than older. If they can tap into that market and make new stars of their own, they'll be able to sustain themselves. And the preliminary report, from Meltzer so take with some salt, is that they got 200,000 PPV buys for a show that was 50 dollars in the US in an age where WWE has conditioned people to view a PPV show as only worth 9.99. I don't think success is assured, but I think they can make something of this. 

Also I think if they want to get mainstream attention they need to get MJF on some of the bigger YouTube shows in character and tell people where they can watch him get his ass beat.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can someone explain why Hangman Page is supposedly the big face of AEW? cause i don't see it, dude is very bland in every category, bland on the mic, bland in the ring, bland look, i just don't get why he's the chosen one, was he picked from a hat?


----------



## RBrooks

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain why Hangman Page is supposedly the big face of AEW? cause i don't see it, dude is very bland in every category, bland on the mic, bland in the ring, bland look, i just don't get why he's the chosen one, was he picked from a hat?


He's bad on the mic? Well I figured that, since they didn't give him ANY promo time, not even one second. I thought that was a bad sign, and I guess I was right. Frankly, he seemed a bit generic, but it was like 2nd time I even saw him. Still want to see a promo before judging.


----------



## EMGESP

I also agree that while Cody might see Hangman Page as money I don't personally see it myself. I think he'll be a fine talent for AEW, but he screams midcarder to me, just something missing about him from reaching true Star level success. I see more Star Power potential in the likes of Kenny Omega and MJF.


----------



## MontyCora

He's sure got a cool as hell theme song though.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

VitoCorleoneX said:


> The bar are the NXT shows.
> Still NXT > AEW > WWE PPV > SD/RAW
> 
> To out do WWE PPVs are the easiest thing to do.
> NXT PPVs are the real bar here and tbh AEW wasnt better than NXT. It may change who knows.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


What I said to my co-worker wrestling fan who didn't see was this - Well it was a slow start but the last 2 hours was NXT Takeover level of good.


----------



## li/<o

Joe Goldberg said:


> Overrated show to be honest. Just because WWE has been average in past few years doesn't mean that this shit should be overhyped. I don't even understand how much money Khan has actually got because his both football teams are shitting where else he has enough money to run this crap which means that he has a lot of money in his hand maybe he could give some money back to his home country which is struggling economically rather than on rhis crap.


Give it sometime. I wont lie some of the parts were hella boring (like honestly the 3 vs 3 asian match I just couldn't bare it). But overall it was a great show compared to what the WWE has been up this past few years.

I honestly will say it again this PPV should of been $29.99 or $39.99 start low attract fans (although it already has a fan base). To me $50 was kind of a lot for a new product Although personally the attitude era to me is still the best era ever. This compared to the current WWE product really shows that AEW has potential give it time.



ClintDagger said:


> Watched the show today. Solid show, definitely better than what WWE is putting out there but that’s not saying much. At the end of the day AEW is going to have the same problem WWE does. They don’t have any stars with mainstream appeal. They will be even more niche than WWE and I just can’t see them doing the kinds of viewership over the long term that will keep them on TNT in perpetuity.


Give it time as of now it seems their biggest stars are Kenny Omega and Chris Cherico. Stars take time to build. Like who would of thought Austin and The Rock were the next big things. They also have Jon Moxley on the pack and obviously as time goes by you can assure Punk will pop up their. I am hoping for a quality show I use to be huge on WWE, but to me its a very bland boring show. I want to see actual pro wrestling some good stuff overall.


----------



## Necrolust

I got to watch it last night and I think it went very smooth and highly entertaining. My initial impression was a bit “damn, this is not great”, when I watched the battle royal. It felt very amateurish, maybe because of my expectations. It was very rough to get through. At least for me. But after that, it went smooth, fluid and introduced me quite a few new wrestlers that I’m looking forward to to follow in the future.

The fallen Angel and Chris Jericho are sadly getting way beyond their prime. Kenny did what he could, but not the best main event.

Cody vs Dustin, damn, blood and emotions galore. It was perfect. Cody’s voice breaking was an emotional thing. I think I was getting very tired and that’s why my eyes felt a bit itchy...

And we got the Mox! Bit of SCSA copy but who cares, it was great! Fenix is amazing as expected and Pentagon oozes charisma! 

I’m very happy how it went and more than fulfilled my expectations and more, despite the initial disappointment. A-E-Dub! A-E-Dub!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Well then...
*

Now that a full day has passed, as a skeptic of AEW from the start and someone who wanted to see the execution before thinking this had any chance of meaning anything, I have to say Saturday's Double or Nothing was a home run for what it needed to do and the impact/purpose it had to establish. No, it wasn't the greatest wrestling event of all time or really even of modern times. AEW fans need to cool it with the hyperbole but I will say this was an entertaining, exciting, and important event for the very sake and future of mainstream professional wrestling.

Cody/Dustin was not only MOTN but its a Top 3 MOTYC for me personally. Just like Cena/Punk at MITB 2011 or Callihan/Pentagon at Slammiversary 2018, it reminded me why I love pro wrestling in the first place. The story going into the match and during, the emotional appeal, the wrestlers themselves and their resolves, the blood that was appropriate for the match, the finish and the post-match promo especially made this awesome. Who gives a shit if it wasn't a "five star classic"? It was simply a great showcase of old school wrestling in a modern and fresh setting. Easily Cody's best post-WWE match to date and dare I say one of Dustin's best matches in his career as well. I tend to think people overrate Cody but on this night, he earned every accolade he's getting and Dustin was MVP of the night. Dusty would have been proud. A Starrcade-esque match and moment for sure.

I thought the Bucks and Lucha Bros delivered greatly as well. I'm not a Bucks fan in the slightest and find them to be overrated in some parts but they sure did bring it against the Pentagon and Fenix, who are the best tag team in the world today bar none (The Usos would be the only team IMO close to claiming that). Loved the story of the Bucks not being in sync since they haven't really been consistently wrestling since the AEW announcement while Pentagon and especially Fenix were in high geat throughout the match. I don't know if the Bucks should have won it here but I'll assume they'll be a rematch for the inaugural tag titles where Lucha Bros. should win it there for sure.

The main event between Kenny Omega and Chris Jericho was a good closer. Not great by any means and Jericho in certain parts looked lethargic but he held his own for the most part against Omega, who you have to assume is the guy they are pushing to be the true face of AEW and as they should. I don't mind Jericho winning here as it sets the rubber third match and Jericho needs to win to hopefully establish him as the first World champion over Page but the Judas Effect as the finish seemed anticlimactic and flat. That's just me. That said, a good main event all things considered.

However the story, and rightfully so, is the debut of Jon Moxley, the former Dean Ambrose who escaped from the WWE Asylum and showed up at DoN. JR (who I got at during the night for being :washed AF and rightfully so IMO) sold that SO well like only he could. Felt very late 90s WCW/WWF Attitude Era with the way that was presented with the crowd exploding and the camera shaking with excitement as Moxley dropped anyone he saw fit to drop in an IDGAF attitude. Dean Ambrose in WWE for the most part of his career, let's be honest, has been made to be an absolute GEEK where even his World title reign was ruined by that reputation. He showed up on the inaugural AEW PPV and looked like a legit star and main eventer in one night. That was awesome. Now you have Moxley/Omega and Jericho/Page for the World title as your primary feuds leading up to the AEW TV debut on TNT in the fall and All Out in August. Not bad at all.

There was some other great stuff as well. The Joshi six-woman tag being a sleeper match (despite the botched finish), MJF's promo was absolutely tremendous and will be a star in the next year or so you would think, and I thought the women's match with Awesome Kong added was really good too. I also dug the presentation and stage. Very WCW-esque with the whole thing and made the show look more fresh and lively. The crowd was solid most of the night. Felt good to hear an adult-oriented, emotionally invested large wrestling crowd in the States again. Excalibur was great while JR was pretty WASHED up until the Cody/Dustin match and then he started to gel better with Ex and made things work again. Get rid of Alex, though. Don't need Byron Saxton 2.0 being so milquetoast.

Overall, as I said, AEW hit a home run last Saturday night and have all the buzz/momentum/impact in their hands right now. The next step will be executed and what they need to do to maintain it. No, there is no "war" and they still have long ways to go to be considered an actual threat but I will say they made their noise and the warning shots I'm sure were heard loud and clear in Stanford.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132495742948429824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132496136755748865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132496596598345728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132497084827938816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132503681180397568


----------



## Rick_James

Got around to watching it and it was much better than the WWE PPV's that I've seen in recent times (which is not many lol). I didn't see the pre-show so I started with the So Cal Uncensored match. Interesting match, the rule where the guys can stay in the ring longer was cool to hear but it lead to awkward moments where the ref is just standing there while one guy is in a 3 on 1 for 20 seconds. The concept of that whole rule is to help the heel teams get heat but it's also used as a way to finish a match, here though it felt like there were 10 times where the teams would gang up on a guy with moves that clearly should've finished the match only to get kick outs and the victim is on their feet 10 seconds later. Still thought the match was fun and I get that they are doing a different style than what you'd see on the WWE, but in many ways I didn't see how this was any different from a match like John Cena vs the Rock rematch where they just kept using their finishers over and over yet the match was still going on. I think doing too much of this kind of backfires because the near pin falls stop being suspenseful.

Women's 4 way match - this was one was ok as well. I didn't know who the 3 initial wrestlers in the match were, but that wasn't a big deal. A few awkward spots here and there... I found on this PPV that a lot of the matches were just big spot after big spot fests. I almost wonder how the people involved could remember so many spots lol. With this one though it felt like they planned out the spots in such a way where they didn't put enough thought into if it would make sense for each individual wrestler. In particular when Awesome Kong hit a double power bomb on the two wrestlers as they were doing a superplex to the third, fatter lady, the idea that she wouldn't go for a pin fall, and instead just went outside to beat up the only one that went out of the ring was laughable. Jim Ross mentioned it in one of the matches but it is weird seeing someone hit a chain of power moves on another person yet they aren't going for pin falls. Don't want to shit on the match completely, it was fun to see but it felt too forced in the sense that they wanted Awesome Kong to have breaks in the match.

Best Friends tag match - really forgettable match. Another spot fest, didn't help that all of these dudes had ring gear that looked similar (in particular with the colors), I pretty much couldn't tell who was on which team for most of the match lol.

Woman's 3v3 match - cool match, felt a lot more fluid than the first woman's match. The one big complaint I had was much like the So Cal Uncensored match, there were lots of spots where it looked like the match should end. Like there was a 40 second long spot where the ref's back was turned and two of the women were using weapons.... that type of spot makes sense if it leads to a finish, but not if it leads to another kick out. I can forgive it because again, I know they are trying to do a very different style, but it kind of leads to a point where when someone finally gets pinned, you wonder what was the difference between that and all of the other moves where they were able to kick out. Still lots of cool action and it was entertaining.

Cody vs Dustin Rhodes was a very cool match. Definitely got the crowd feeling sympathy towards Dustin, can't remember if I've ever seen more blood than I have in that match, like to the point where I was legit worried if Dustin was ok. Felt like the match of the night and way better than something you'd see on WWE tv. I actually think it was a good thing this match wasn't on WWE TV because they would've never allowed it to live up to the hype the way this one did. 

Lucha Brothers vs Young Bucks - I missed a lot of this match but the stuff I saw was cool... but the weird stuff of high spots after high spot was taken to the extreme. I get that they want to make it as athletic as possible to set it apart from the WWE, and also use as many devastating moves as possible, but it kills off things being believable. It's more of just guys doing high spots after high spots instead of telling a story.

Jericho vs Omega - another cool match, this one was a nice break from a night of spot fests and running around. Wasn't match of the year or anything but still better than stuff you'd see on WWE TV. Felt the finish was kind of lack luster though.

Overall a good PPV though, definitely had a much more old school feel compared to the WWE's rigid PPV formula of long match - squash match - comedy match - long match - squash match - comedy match -long match. Also was a massive surprise to see Bret Hart out there. I know him and Jim Ross both said a few mistakes here and there, I personally don't think it was a huge deal, honestly I think the product feels fresher when the guys are just speaking from their mind and it's not being overly thought out ahead of time, even if that means there's a few flubs here and there. Looking forward to the next PPV.


----------



## InexorableJourney

For me I think top to bottom this is the best PPV I have seen for 13 years, since ECW One Night Stand 2 in 2006.

*JR was the worst thing about this PPV, lousy commentator, seconds behind the action, made it sound as though he was bored and wished the matches had ended much sooner.


----------



## Beatles123

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain why Hangman Page is supposedly the big face of AEW? cause i don't see it, dude is very bland in every category, bland on the mic, bland in the ring, bland look, i just don't get why he's the chosen one, was he picked from a hat?





RBrooks said:


> He's bad on the mic? Well I figured that, since they didn't give him ANY promo time, not even one second. I thought that was a bad sign, and I guess I was right. Frankly, he seemed a bit generic, but it was like 2nd time I even saw him. Still want to see a promo before judging.


He's young and still learming. He has "Future stud" in him though. No, he ISNT bad on the mic either. He has character which you can see on BTE.


----------



## cease2exist

I'll be honest, I'd rather listen to a washed up stuttering Jim Ross banter on and on (not that I think that's what happened bc he was very good) than 99% of other commentators. He just brings that much more to the show imo. Him and Excalibur should be the two main guys and if they want to bring in a third guy it'd be nice to bring someone in who is established.

Some of the matches themselves didn't do much for me, but there's some bias involved. I'm not a big fan of long drawn out matches and it seems like every match was like that. For Cody/Dustin and Jericho/Omega it definitely made sense and I thought those were great (even though I didn't watch all of Jericho/Omega.) But there were a couple matches like Lucha Bros/Young Bucks I thought went on a little too long. Not really complaining about it as much as just saying it's not my personal preference.

The production was top notch (and yet they still smartly used classic wrestling tricks like cutting the lights and etc.), the fans and their reactions were electric, and it absolutely had a big show atmosphere. I guess part of the reason why I wasn't super interested in the matches is because I don't know a lot about some of the bigger names (Young Bucks, Kenny Omega, etc.) but I'll keep up with the shows and maybe I'll become more interested in the characters. Cody/Dustin was just super well done, including the before and after it was big time. Moxley's debut rocked.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

anyone know why these 2 sections were tarped off? even as the event eventually filled up they stayed tarped 
camera side


----------



## AEWMoxley

This is an Attitude Era type crowd reaction. Absolutely glorious.


----------



## Taroostyles

I'm hoping they tweak the Judas Effect as it was suppose to be a spinning back elbow but he just kind of threw it at him. I like high impact strike finishers and Jericho has needed something for awhile.


----------



## Pizzamorg

A bit late to the party but I just finished a skim through Double or Nothing. I don't live under a rock but I haven't followed AEW all that closely either. I find myself watching this more out of curiosity than necessarily genuine interest. 

Just to say, before watching this I watched the Pac/Hangman match from that UK show which I guess is the official first AEW match? Wasn't really blown away by it, match was overlong, it did start to get hot towards the end but then the screw finish came moments later. Maybe if I was closer to all this I'd understand but I don't really understand why AEW are so behind Page, he doesn't seem all that special at all. 

In terms DoN, I was impressed immediately by the production quality of the show, this could have been a train wreck but they did themselves proud in that respect. Some of the camerawork here was like something straight out of a movie. The commentary was really strong too, JR was on the best form I'd seen from him in years and although it was a three man booth, everyone had insightful things to add and they all really helped the story in the ring take shape. 

Although I will say I wasn't all that blown away by the AEW Championship, it is a very generic wrestling looking championship. I guess that is fine but I kinda expected more given what we are dealing with here. 

I read a few spoilers before watching the show as I wanted to get a general consensus on how good the actual show was before committing time to it. I never ended up watching All In because I remember people being actually quite meh about the show itself. There seems to be a lot of meh reactions to a lot of the matches on this show as well but really this was always a four match card and those four matches seem very well received, so I am just going to focus on them. 

I started with the Casino Battle Royale, these kinds of matches are never great wrestling showcases but I was definitely sports entertained by this. Some good spots, some funny comedy moments and plenty of not well... surprises, I guess, this went exactly how you'd expect it to but certain entrants actually standing in that AEW ring makes it all suddenly so real and I loved that rush. 3/5

Moving on to the battle of the Rhodes Brothers, we kick off with a nice little declaration of war from Cody's entrance. I didn't go into this with any real emotional investment but man I can't deny I was near tears by the end. This wasn't a great wrestling match necessarily but it was a fantasticly told story. A story which was elevated by a crowd that may have been just a little over the top but man that electricity just feeds right into the match. Giving it 4/5 for Cody's lovely bum. 

Next up was the Triple A Tag Team Championship and man... I love wrestling. I was throwing my head and laughing with joy throughout this. The Revival must be sat at home with tears in their eyes, this match was two of the best tag teams in the world going at it with all chains off. 5/5

Then, the main event. Obviously after that tag match you're on a bit of a comedown but I thought the main event was a solid way to close out the show, even if the match was a little sloppy in places. Jericho isn't as fast or as smooth as he used to be, obviously, he is almost fifty, but he can most certainly still keep up with the best of them today and is as charismatic as he has ever been. I also enjoyed watching an Omega match that was probably somewhere around maybe thirty minutes long I think this was? I get really fed up of Omega's self indulgent matches that go about as long as the extended Lord of the Rings trilogy. I think in context as well, this was the perfect choice for the first AEW main event. 3/5

That post match though, Ambrose and Omega... I couldn't have ever imagined it.


----------



## rbl85

Taroostyles said:


> I'm hoping they tweak the Judas Effect as it was suppose to be a spinning back elbow but he just kind of threw it at him. I like high impact strike finishers and Jericho has needed something for awhile.


Or make it like the rainmaker.

A sequence of multiple spining elbows


----------



## Punkamaniac

Heard good reviews about Double or Nothing so just had to check it out myself and holy shit it was a good show and much better anything WWE has put out over the past few years although that's not hard. The show was 4 hours long but the 4 hours just seemingly flew in.

Cody/Dustin was def. MOTN.


----------



## Erik.

AEWMoxley said:


> This is an Attitude Era type crowd reaction. Absolutely glorious.


They didn't show Moxley on the trons?

Surprising. Especially as the pop seemed to get hotter when the camera zoomed in on him.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Erik. said:


> They didn't show Moxley on the trons?
> 
> Surprising. Especially as the pop seemed to get hotter when the camera zoomed in on him.


They were showing him on the big screen to the left of where the guy filming this was sitting.


----------



## Erik.

AEWMoxley said:


> They were showing him on the big screen to the left of where the guy filming this was sitting.


Cheers.

I thought that must have been the case.

Amazing pop. The whole aesthetic of that video makes it look like such a big deal and such a big show. Packed out crowd. Great lighting. Superb stage set up.

Moxley, Jericho and Omega in one ring. Never thought I'd ever say or see that.


----------



## Dave Santos

Erik. said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I thought that must have been the case.
> 
> Amazing pop. The whole aesthetic of that video makes it look like such a big deal and such a big show. Packed out crowd. Great lighting. Superb stage set up.
> 
> Moxley, Jericho and Omega in one ring. Never thought I'd ever say or see that.


Yeah they did have the red mood lighting for 1-2 matches but they don't need it. The crowd looks better lit regularly since it adds to the atmosphere and you can see individual reactions.


----------



## rbl85

Am I the only one who loved the entrance music of Shida ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

Behind the scenes at DON, including Moxley's appearance.


----------



## patpat

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain why Hangman Page is supposedly the big face of AEW? cause i don't see it, dude is very bland in every category, bland on the mic, bland in the ring, bland look, i just don't get why he's the chosen one, was he picked from a hat?


other than tonight, have you seen anything else done by him? lol


----------



## EMGESP

Punkamaniac said:


> Heard good reviews about Double or Nothing so just had to check it out myself and holy shit it was a good show and much better anything WWE has put out over the past few years although that's not hard. The show was 4 hours long but the 4 hours just seemingly flew in.
> 
> Cody/Dustin was def. MOTN.


Indeed, I became a believer after that Cody/Dustin match.


----------



## SAMCRO

patpat said:


> other than tonight, have you seen anything else done by him? lol


Um yeah, i watched him in ROH when he was just starting, i saw him as part of The Decade, i saw him in NJPW in Bullet Club. I've watched him for years. 

I'm not saying he's awful, but i don't see him as some top main event star, he just doesn't have it imo. He can be a great midcard guy, but i don't see him as the top star of AEW and face of the company, especially not when you got Kenny Omega there, Page isn't half the talent Omega is. 

Kenny Omega is the guy they should be grooming to be their top star and face of the company.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I loved how happy Cody, Bucks and Brandi were when they witnessed the reaction Mox got. They are just like us lol.


----------



## Erik.

What a great fucking photo.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Seeing the Cody vs Dustin match reminded me how much I miss blood in wrestling. The reactions from the crowd were great and it added a lot of tension to the match. It was gross I loved it.


----------



## RockOfJericho

I had forgotten this took place this weekend, so I decided to check it out. I haven't been on the bandwagon of this promotion because I figured it would just be The Elite stroking their own egos like Vince does.

I've never been so glad to be wrong. First of all, it's at the MGM Grand, which is where the last 5 Halloween Havoc events were in WCW. This immediately made it look and feel like a WCW late 90's event, which to me, makes it both nostalgic and fresh compared to the current state of WWE. Even the ring setup and mats are made in a retro kind of way. I didn't realize how much I missed this arena until now. I didn't watch the pre-show.

-SoCal Uncensored Vs. Strong Hearts - Weird to see Daniels and Kazarian still teaming after all these years. I've always been a Daniels fan. This was a fun opener to the main card and did what it was supposed to do in getting the crowd invested. Good action.

-Women's 4 Way - So happy to see Awesome Kong back in the ring and I was impressed by both Britt Burns and Kylie Ray, too, both of whom I don't know much about. Nicely paced with a few good spots and a good introduction the women's division, which I can only assume will grow in the future.

-Angelico & Jack Evans Vs. Best Friends - I actually enjoyed this one more than the opener, as I oved Angelico in Lucha Underground. It was a fun match full of a lot of spots. After the match, I was intrigued as the Super Smash Brothers attacked, even though I have no idea who they area.

-Joshi six-woman tag - Nice to see Aja Kong again, too. Fun little match which showcased a few girls I havent seen before, but everyone seemed good in the ring.

- Cody Vs. Dustin Rhodes - I think it's fitting that Dustin Vs. Cody, earmarked by Vince McMahon as a match "no one would pay to see", stole the show during the inaugural PPV of AEW. The people in the arena did, in fact, pay to see it, as did the people at home. And they delivered in spades. Dustin bled buckets and he showed why he's always been one of the most underappreciated wrestlers in his entire career. This was old school wrestling at its finest. This match was all about putting the Rhodes family on display in the face of Vince McMahon's arrogance, starting with the destruction of the "Triple H" throne by sledgehammer pre-match by Cody. You can see the emotion in Cody's eyes throughout the match, especially with al of the Dusty chants in the crowd. I gotta admit, I was tearing up like a baby in the aftermatch promo, too.

- Bret Hart, surprisingly, is brought out to present the AEW World Title. They bring out Adam Page, who is interrupted by MJF. Jungle Boy and Jimmy Havoc later come out, but it was a well done segment. MJF is a good heel, so it'll be intresting to see what comes from him in the future.

- Young Bucks Vs. Lucha Bros. - Admittedly, I'm not a huge fan of the Young Bucks, but I also can admit when they have good matches. This one was a lot of fun. It was a lot to process all at one time, but they definitely delivered a great match.

- Chris Jericho Vs. Kenny Omega - This was surprisingly good. All the hype had been surrounding the Bucks and Dustin/Cody matches, but this one was fun, too. I miss the Jericho of 2000, but he can still hang in there with the younger guys.

Overall, this was a great start for any promotion and delivered exactly what WWE is missing these days: heart. The wrestlers cared about what they were doing, the crowd was invested in it, and the result is a fun PPV which was reminiscent of late 90's WCW, only better.


----------



## Beatles123

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I loved how happy Cody, Bucks and Brandi were when they witnessed the reaction Mox got. They are just like us lol.


And this is exactly why AEW will suceed. They come across as a company ran by fans for fans, who know what wrestling IS in the modern age and how to present it. WWE doesn't have that connection to its audience. In fact it prides itself on thinking it knows BETTER than its audience. They've been that way for so many years, and grown so fat and complacent that their arrogance and dubious reputation for their management has made it impossible for them to be seen as anything more than a souless corporation. They're not trying to put out the "Best" product, just the one that best suits their bottom line. 

AEW is proof that being true to people and to yourself is what matters in life and if they keep building up this reputation of being honest with fsans, the money and success will follow.


----------



## patpat

SAMCRO said:


> Um yeah, i watched him in ROH when he was just starting, i saw him as part of The Decade, i saw him in NJPW in Bullet Club. I've watched him for years.
> 
> I'm not saying he's awful, but i don't see him as some top main event star, he just doesn't have it imo. He can be a great midcard guy, but i don't see him as the top star of AEW and face of the company, especially not when you got Kenny Omega there, Page isn't half the talent Omega is.
> 
> Kenny Omega is the guy they should be grooming to be their top star and face of the company.


but Kenny IS the current face of the company, they are screaming it everywhere :lol if the pac thing didn't happen omega was gonna be the first champ lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeah, Kenny doesn't need 'grooming' to be the face - he is deffo the Ace, no doubt about it

I imagined he wanted a better story for his first title win than him against his mate

but he is definitely the Face. Hangman is a good prospect as a Mid to Main guy. I think he will show us more than what he has - just his interview of 'stepping out of the shadows of the Elite is a good indicator'


----------



## Bosnian21

Stopped watching WWE about 6-7 years ago. I got tired of the product and felt there was a lack of star power in WWE. Combine that with the PG factor and it kinda bored me as time went on so I gradually lost interest and stopped watching wrestling. 

I heard about All In last year and watched it on Youtube at a later date, thought it was a good show but it didn't fully pull me back in. But once I heard about AEW, I was really intrigued. New company, with the same production level of WWE, with Jericho. Really wealthy investor, which is obviously key. So I have been lurking this forum these last few months, keeping up with AEW news.

Double or Nothing was amazing imo. Solid undercard with ana amazing last three matches to end the show. The show was exactly what I'd hope for, bar some shaky camera work at times and a lack of chemistry between the commentators (as expected). AEW can say they've regained a lost wrestling fan!


----------



## Beatles123

Bosnian21 said:


> Stopped watching WWE about 6-7 years ago. I got tired of the product and felt there was a lack of star power in WWE. Combine that with the PG factor and it kinda bored me as time went on so I gradually lost interest and stopped watching wrestling.
> 
> I heard about All In last year and watched it on Youtube at a later date, thought it was a good show but it didn't fully pull me back in. But once I heard about AEW, I was really intrigued. New company, with the same production level of WWE, with Jericho. Really wealthy investor, which is obviously key. So I have been lurking this forum these last few months, keeping up with AEW news.
> 
> Double or Nothing was amazing imo. Solid undercard with ana amazing last three matches to end the show. The show was exactly what I'd hope for, bar some shaky camera work at times and a lack of chemistry between the commentators (as expected). AEW can say they've regained a lost wrestling fan!


Welcome home, brother...welcome home! :lenny

Put your feet up and hang with us in the AEW section as we Change The Universe! (trademark pending)


----------



## SAMCRO

patpat said:


> but Kenny IS the current face of the company, they are screaming it everywhere :lol if the pac thing didn't happen omega was gonna be the first champ lol.


Well everyone here seems to think Page is gonna be their FOTC, he won the first ever AEW match, and became the first competitor in the AEW world title match. Its clear they see him as their young diamond in the ruff they want to be the FOTC.

Omega has had one match where he lost, i don't feel as if he's the FOTC right now, hardly any mainstream fans know who he is.


----------



## FROSTY

Who were the weird guys that showed up after the Best Friends/Evens & Angelico match? The announcers had no explanations and I've never seen them before.


----------



## Erik.

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Who were the weird guys that showed up after the Best Friends/Evens & Angelico match? The announcers had no explanations and I've never seen them before.


Super Smash Bros.

They're brilliant, check out their work on YouTube.

I assume they'll have some issues over their name due to copyright and probably why the commentary couldn't put them over as such but I am sure more will come clear as time goes on.


----------



## FROSTY

Erik. said:


> Super Smash Bros.
> 
> They're brilliant, check out their work on YouTube.
> 
> I assume they'll have some issues over their name due to copyright and probably why the commentary couldn't put them over as such but I am sure more will come clear as time goes on.


They looked nothing like the SSB I remember lol, and I definitely don't remember all the minions that made a human thrown.



EMGESP said:


> We all knew AEW was going to have high quality wrestling matches, but it means nothing without interesting characters and storylines. The only real match that has something going for it is Cody and Dustin because they built a storyline to the match.
> 
> Yeah, people will say this PPV is just to showcase the talent, but again proving your wrestlers can have great matches is simply not enough, and you don't charge people $50 for what is nothing more than a glorifed indy jerk fest. They needed more surprises. They need that big surprise to get people to continue to give a crap.
> 
> What do you think your average wrestling fan will take away from this show? A bunch of unknowns who all basically look and wrestle the same.


They haven't had a show yet to create storylines, this ppv was their first show everyone who watched legally or otherwise should obviously know this. How the fuck are you gonna complain about lack of characters and storylines from a company putting on their first show. Every match including the pre-show had a surprise through Best Friends vs Angelico/Evans, except for the the second match. To this point in the show at least half the posters in this thread have been fucking ridiculous with the complaining, but this one was...Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## EMGESP

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> They haven't had a show yet to create storylines, this ppv was their first show everyone who watched legally or otherwise should obviously know this. How the fuck are you gonna complain about lack of characters and storylines from a company putting on their first show. Every match including the pre-show had a surprise through Best Friends vs Angelico/Evans, except for the the second match. To this point in the show at least half the posters in this thread have been fucking ridiculous with the complaining, but this one was...Jesus fucking Christ.


Those comments came before the Cody/Dustin match. It is all now irrelevant as I am a true AEW believer. I'm 100% backing AEW going forward. Fuck Vince, Fuck WWE, its time for something different.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Rain

Barely 5 mins in and I regret not watching ROH the past few years. I really forgot just how much I love Bad Influence (Kaz and Daniels).


----------



## FROSTY

Wow, that Joshi match was fucking great, but that bell fuckup really hurt the energy from the crowd for the finish. That was awesome though, it's no secret I'm not a fan of women's wrestling but that was dope as fuck. Best match of the night so far imo.


----------



## Beatles123

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Wow, that Joshi match was fucking great, but that bell fuckup really hurt the energy from the crowd for the finish. That was awesome though, it's no secret I'm not a fan of women's wrestling but that was dope as fuck. Best match of the night so far imo.


Cody/Dustin is pure :lenny


----------



## Randy Lahey

optikk sucks said:


> MJF is absolutely the future.


I would agree. He reminds me of a cocky frat boy, but that is exactly the type of fan that the Attitude Era had, and that type of audience (the 18-30) year old males is what wrestling needs to bring back into the fold if it's to get big again.

I can watch 3 minutes of this guy and just know he's got the "it" factor.






Watching MJF and Brandi trade insults with each other is more entertaining that anything WWE has done this decade


----------



## NXT Only

I rewatched the pre show. At first it was definitely missing something, I couldn’t put my finger on it but maybe because it the first display of AEW myself and others were expecting too much but man that shit was entertaining. 

MJF was great, Janela took some crazy bumps, Havoc, Dreamer, Lucha, etc...all did great.


----------



## Rain

Never seen MJF or Jimmy Havoc before but dig them both. Hangman Page seems like a more boring James Storm that can work.


----------



## Hangman

Rain said:


> Never seen MJF or Jimmy Havoc before but dig them both. Hangman Page seems like a more boring James Storm that can work.


I've seen Hangman live he can be fun. I'd say watch his work on YouTube.


----------



## Master Bate

Got to watch the show all the way through finally.

I thought I had enough emotional tearful moments after seeing Kofi win at Mania.

But the aftermath of Dustin Vs Cody got me as well.

Amazing show.


----------



## Erik.

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Wow, that Joshi match was fucking great, but that bell fuckup really hurt the energy from the crowd for the finish. That was awesome though, it's no secret I'm not a fan of women's wrestling but that was dope as fuck. Best match of the night so far imo.


Gearl Hebner did a great job as a referee in that match.

You could see the death stare she gives the guy who rang the ball. She really gave off the vibe that she was in charge.

In general, I loved the way the referees had personality and actually made them feel part of the show and commentary making their names known to an audience.


----------



## Hangman

Erik. said:


> Gearl Hebner did a great job as a referee in that match.
> 
> You could see the death stare she gives the guy who rang the ball. She really gave off the vibe that she was in charge.
> 
> In general, I loved the way the referees had personality and actually made them feel part of the show and commentary making their names known to an audience.


I did notice that aswell. Everyone feels like they have a job to do.


----------



## Erik.

Ultron said:


> I did notice that aswell. Everyone feels like they have a job to do.


I liked JR's slight dig (Which he did a few times)

"We're actually allowed to say their names" - when he was giving the run down on who was officiating one of the matches.


----------



## FROSTY

Ultron said:


> I did notice that aswell. Everyone feels like they have a job to do.


That comes from loving what you do and taking pride in your performance/results.


----------



## FROSTY

Just finished the Cody vs Dustin match and new MOTN for me for sure :mark and afterwards Cody talking to his brother had me in tears, god damn I can't remember the last time I was so moved by something in a wrestling program. Amazing!


----------



## FROSTY

Bret Hart with the AE DUB title!!


----------



## Erik.

Another great photo:


----------



## Rain

The commentary was scarily refreshing.


----------



## FROSTY

Oh holy shit MJF was fucking platinum in this segment, wow did he shine. Dude is a fucking star! I've liked everything I've ever seen from MJF, but this segment was on point like a motherfucker.


----------



## FROSTY

Oh I might be in a minority on this one but the all white Elvis/Vegas inspired ring gear by the Bucks is dope as fuck :mark They and the Lucha Bros. both look like stars just from their entrances. For real.


----------



## Stetho

Kinda disappointed that it looked so much like WWE sometimes.
But I guess the best is yet to come!


----------



## Erik.

Stetho said:


> Kinda disappointed that it looked so much like WWE sometimes.
> But I guess the best is yet to come!


Just out of curiosity, where did you feel it felt like WWE?

I didn't really get ANY vibes at all, except maybe when the camera zoomed in on the fans reactions occasionally.


----------



## Stetho

Erik. said:


> Just out of curiosity, where did you feel it felt like WWE?
> 
> I didn't really get ANY vibes at all, except maybe when the camera zoomed in on the fans reactions occasionally.


I'd say MJF interrupting Bret Hart and all this segment, Brandi being banned from ringside, the interview with Avalon and Bea Priestley arguing over the librarian gimmick, it all looked like something out of an episode of Monday Night RAW to me.
I wish they'd get rid of those kind of stuff tbh.


----------



## FROSTY

This Lucha/Bucks match has been absolutely fantastic, big fight feel, everyone is on and in the zone. But I caught a vibe, combined with the most recent someone (Jericho this time) trying to get the Bucks to go solo on BTE that the Bucks might be feuding with each other sooner rather than later once TV starts, with Nick being the heel/turning on Matt. I assume they will reconcile/back to tagging together by sometime in 2020. Would be a good family feud for TV once their show gets established, I can see it happening.


----------



## FROSTY

Stetho said:


> Kinda disappointed that it looked so much like WWE sometimes.
> But I guess the best is yet to come!


Looked much more like prime WCW to me.


----------



## FROSTY

Bucks/Lucha Bros was great, but did run to long. They had the crowd hot and in the palm of their hands, but just wore them out. That's the bad thing about the big fight feel matches, the crowd will run out of gas sooner than with a slower pace and building to a epic finish. When you start out like that and just keep it going you can wear down your audience, still a great match!


----------



## RBrooks

One thing I LOVED is what they did with the barricade. It's not so far away from the ring. I absolutely love that. It's like old times. This minor thing is awesome, it's creates a different atmosphere, and audience feel like kind of a part of the show, not like in WWE where fans are so far away from the ring that you feel like it's a theater or something. 



Stetho said:


> I'd say MJF interrupting Bret Hart and all this segment, Brandi being banned from ringside, the interview with Avalon and Bea Priestley arguing over the librarian gimmick, it all looked like something out of an episode of Monday Night RAW to me.
> I wish they'd get rid of those kind of stuff tbh.


This is not so much WWE as it's just Pro-Wrestling. They will need long (not 20-30 minute of course) segments to build up the feuds, I can't imagine wrestling without in-ring promos. And Brandi being banned, come on, it gets a nice pop every time, it's not annoying, it's a fun little spot.


----------



## 304418

I’m happy with what I saw at DoN, from the matches to surprise appearance of Bret Hart. I also liked what I heard, as the commentary team helped put this show over by simply sticking to the in ring action. Although AEW needs to improve on their camera work, they did a fantastic job with the show overall. This show felt like wrestling.

Keep up the good work, AEW.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Any news on ppv buys yet?


----------



## rbl85

Fearless Viper said:


> Any news on ppv buys yet?


Meltzer said late this Week.


----------



## Beatles123

rbl85 said:


> Meltzer said late this Week.


 over 200k from early reports :lenny


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Went to work this morning and a buddy who doesn't watch wrestling came to my cube saying "What is this deal that went on in wrestling this weekend?" Evidently some radio show that he listens to was saying WWE had real competition etc.

This thing seems to have gotten near unanimous praise.


----------



## Beatles123

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Went to work this morning and a buddy who doesn't watch wrestling came to my cube saying "What is this deal that went on in wrestling this weekend?" Evidently some radio show that he listens to was saying WWE had real competition etc.
> 
> This thing seems to have gotten near unanimous praise.


Hope you converted him! :lenny


----------



## rbl85

Beatles123 said:


> over 200k from early reports :lenny


I know but for the official number it will be later this week


----------



## NotGuilty

apparently it was a typo. 20.9K views


----------



## patpat

NotGuilty said:


> apparently it was a typo. 20.9K views


?? what was a typo?


----------



## AEWMoxley

patpat said:


> ?? what was a typo?


People have to be able to better discern between serious and troll posts. There are clearly several individuals on this subforum who are, for some bizarre reason, still attached to the other horrendous wrestling promotion, and who are clearly just trying to troll. "Not Guilty" is one of them.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> People have to be able to better discern between serious and troll posts. There are clearly several individuals on this subforum who are, for some bizarre reason, still attached to the other horrendous wrestling promotion, and who are clearly just trying to troll. "Not Guilty" is one of them.


oh thanks, didn't notice him, what a random way to troll tho...


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

Being there live was amazing. Best show I've ever been to live. Better than Mania, G1 Supercard, and better than All In. Can't wait til AEW comes to NYC.


----------



## Erik.

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Being there live was amazing. Best show I've ever been to live. Better than Mania, G1 Supercard, and better than All In. Can't wait til AEW comes to NYC.


AEW at the Garden would be :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## domotime2

finally got to watching this (thank you dailymotion... i aint paying $50).

Good. Good show. I'd say B+.

The wrestling wasn't very good..at least, it wasn't AMAZING. I mean, NxT takeovers are a trillion times better than AEW in terms of wrestling... BUT that's not a bad thing per say. Cody vs Dustin was amazing...womens match was good...bucks match was expected... jericho/omega solid not amazing, but solid.

I'm willing to give it a chance but I want to see some more "different" things at AEW. I want to see a new rule or different rules which makes me say "ohh cool..ive always hated that, glad they're doifng something different"


----------



## Corey

Few days late on this but got the PPV with a few friends and most certainly paid full price for it. Thought it was an amazing show with top notch production chalk full of memorable moments and matches. Kinda thought the segment with MJF and Page was a bit of time waster but they may have been stalling til the end of the Raptors/Bucks game? Idk but what a moment for wrestling fans. Cody/Dustin was absolutely incredible. 

Remember this one, guys. PARADIGM SHIFT


----------



## Leather Rebel

I stopped watched WWE a couple of months ago already but my appettite for wrestling was huge so I return to look DON, after all, All In was very entertaining. I have to say, DON was even better. Omega, Moxley, Jericho, MJF (who I didn't knew to be honest but he made me a instant fan) and Pentagon on the same roster is a dream come true. I'm glad that companies like AEW and Impact exist, so people still have an alternative. I'm glad to return to the forum and not feeling miserable like when I was watching WWE.

Can't wait for the next PPV and then the weekly show.


----------



## shandcraig

Okay i just got done watching the ppv because i needed to see the perspective from tv since i was at the show live in vegas. Dam from a tv perspective this company has me very hyped in that regard. It was really good in person to of course but tv side its hype.



Just love the Lucha bros,Everything from the heelish ways, That epic entrance song and how they rock the crowd. Amazing performers of course. I want Pent to be a singles champ one day, Impact didnt follow through but i could see him having a proper run. Of course we need the tag team to do its thing for a while.


Of course the crowd live was hyped as fuck and loud, Was not sure if that would come off the same on tv but it does.


----------



## Erik.

Cornette's review.

Was expecting worse :lol :lol :lol


----------



## patpat

appart from the preshow were I a free a bit with him...my god cornette is out of touch on a lot oof things. I cannot take him seriously with anything he has to say about the young bucks or omega. dude said at wrestling kingdom "Chris Jericho carried omega to a good match" , this shit sounded so fucking dumb...
preshow = I agree with him, the rest of it mehhh. 
I hope one day he will understand the reason these dudes succeed despite the impression he has that they do a lot of things wrong is because he is kinda out of touch. 
like excalibur is a great commentator :lol come on the dude is cool


----------



## Geeee

patpat said:


> appart from the preshow were I a free a bit with him...my god cornette is out of touch on a lot oof things. I cannot take him seriously with anything he has to say about the young bucks or omega. dude said at wrestling kingdom "Chris Jericho carried omega to a good match" , this shit sounded so fucking dumb...
> preshow = I agree with him, the rest of it mehhh.
> I hope one day he will understand the reason these dudes succeed despite the impression he has that they do a lot of things wrong is because he is kinda out of touch.
> like excalibur is a great commentator :lol come on the dude is cool


Keep in mind, Cornette is a heel, so sometimes he just says things to get a rise out of people


----------



## patpat

Geeee said:


> Keep in mind, Cornette is a heel, so sometimes he just says things to get a rise out of people


no man he believes in a lot of shit he says 
and it comes off as weird because some things he booked were everything but "believable"....


----------



## Erik.

Superb fan video of Moxley debuting.


----------



## Sbatenney

It was a good show, enjoyed it more than I thought I would but to me personality, wasn't as good as Wrestlemania. I get people will call me a WWE fanboy etc etc because I happen to enjoy a WWE show more than this one but I did. I am not knocking this show as I do believe it's clearly by a mile at least the second best PPV of the year so far but I was a little let down by a few things, like everyone who had been on BTE a lot won their matches making it seem like they could favor their friends(like Jeff Jarrett did in TNA expect with younger guys), no-one really broke out in my books either and well the fact that they are going down a little too much anti-WWE for me, I don't get why we can't like them both without going down the line of WWE sucks or AEW sucks.

If I had to give it a grade, it would be a solid B maybe lean a bit to B+


----------



## rbl85

The Wrestlemania this year was bad tho


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> The Wrestlemania this year was bad tho


One of the worst.


----------



## rbl85

I can completly understand that people like some Wrestlemanias more than Double or Nothing but not the one this year.


----------



## patpat

I can understand it, for years I could enjoy wrestling kingdom but could never rate it above wrestlemania because it is mania you know. Lol


----------



## V-Trigger

*WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Casino Battle Royal: 3

Guevara vs. Sabian: 3.25

SCU vs. Strong Hearts: 4

Baker vs. Awesome Kong vs. Rae vs. Rose: 3

Angelico & Evans vs. Best Friends: 3.75

Aja Kong, Sakazaki & Sakura vs. Mizunami, Riho & Shida: 3.75

*Cody vs. Dustin: 5*

Lucha Bros vs. Young Bucks: 4.75

Jericho vs. Omega: 4.25

The 3 star general meme is dead.


----------



## Jman55

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

I more or less agree though not sure I'd class Best Friends vs Angelico and Jack Evans as THAT good probably more in the early 3 star/3 1/4 star range to me. But I did enjoy every match on the card to at least some extent particularly from the joshi match onwards so not much in the way of disagreement from me here.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Nothing I really disagree with other than I would give BF match 3.5, Joshi match a 4 and LB vs YB as a 4.5.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Mostly agree, albeit I'd rate the BR a bit lower. I don't really think it was that great and I didn't really like most of it. Legit my ONLY complaint for the show.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Aja Kong, Sakazaki & Sakura vs. Mizunami, Riho & Shida: 3.75

Wow Japanese wrestlers automatically get a full star more than they deserve, don't they?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

5 stardustin carrying his 3 star brother to his career match.


----------



## Vic

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Was expecting the Joshi to be rated higher cause Dave being Dave but all fairly agreeable ratings.


Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Aja Kong, Sakazaki & Sakura vs. Mizunami, Riho & Shida: 3.75
> 
> Wow Japanese wrestlers automatically get a full star more than they deserve, don't they?


What? That Joshi match was 100% quality.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

I can't wait for Cody to act like a smug asshole to Kenny and the Bucks about this on BTE.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

I'd personally rank the Battle Royale, Angelico/Evans vs. Best Friends and the Lucha Bros/Young Bucks match slightly lower.

And I'd rank the Joshi 6 women tag match a little higher. I enjoyed it more than any other match on the card besides Cody/Dustin.


----------



## Vic

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Let it be known that on this day May 31, 2019 Cody Rhodes is forever the now “4 star general” for earning his first five star match, so it is written so it shall be done :armfold.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Aja Kong, Sakazaki & Sakura vs. Mizunami, Riho & Shida: 3.75
> 
> Wow Japanese wrestlers automatically get a full star more than they deserve, don't they?


Did you even bother to watch? It was one of the best matches of the show.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Honestly not that it matters but these ratings are really spot on mostly for me. Insanely cool that on AEWs 1st official show they had a 5* match, sets the bar pretty damn high.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*



Vic said:


> Was expecting the Joshi to be rated higher cause Dave being Dave but all fairly agreeable ratings.
> 
> 
> What? That Joshi match was 100% quality.


So we're just going to ignore how awkward and clunky it was, how they blatantly stood around waiting for the next spot, how they were supposedly blocking their opponents from breaking up spots even though neither side attempted to sell the effort? 

The joshis run the ropes quick and bump hard that gives the appearance of higher quality work, but the strikes, which I thought joshis were known for, were weak as fuck, there were tons of botches and miscommunications, and the whole part with the weapons was embarrassing.

Maybe it's because they were a bunch of single's wrestlers in a 6 person tag, but that match was awkward as fuck and I wasn't impressed with anybody in that match. I think Britt, Kylie and Nyla made a much better first impression with me.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

The Battle Royal was a 2.25 for me it had some fun spots but overall it was really lame at points

Joshi match was 4 stars imo, other than the timekeeper botch it was quality 

Bucks-Lucha Bros 4.25 not a fan of spamming finishers

Jericho vs Omega could be a bit higher, i thought it was better than the Bucks match 4.5 for me


Fair ratings In general though by Dave


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

First American 5 star match Big Dave has gotten right since 2011. #FUCKBIGMIKEVSDAVEY. 

I agree with most of these, except the Bucks/Bros which I had at ***1/2 on re-watch. And the main event which was **1/2


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Cody/Dustin was 3 1/2 stars at best. It was a typical WWE match with blood added.


----------



## Vic

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So we're just going to ignore how awkward and clunky it was, how they blatantly stood around waiting for the next spot, how they were supposedly blocking their opponents from breaking up spots even though neither side attempted to sell the effort?
> 
> The joshis run the ropes quick and bump hard that gives the appearance of higher quality work, but the strikes, which I thought joshis were known for, were weak as fuck, there were tons of botches and miscommunications, and the whole part with the weapons was embarrassing.
> 
> Maybe it's because they were a bunch of single's wrestlers in a 6 person tag, but that match was awkward as fuck and I wasn't impressed with anybody in that match. I think Britt, Kylie and Nyla made a much better first impression with me.


Genuinely can’t understand this wrapped perspective. Are you being contrarian for the sake of it? And that fatal four way was dragged out as fuck :mj4.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*



Vic said:


> Genuinely can’t understand this wrapped perspective. Are you being contrarian for the sake of it? And that fatal four way was dragged out as fuck :mj4.


I'm guessing you judge a match by the spots, I judge a match by everything in between the spots. I've made my case why I didn't think it was a good match, and it's fine that you disagree, but you can't call me a contrarian when I have given real reasons why I disagree.


----------



## Vic

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm guessing you judge a match by the spots, I judge a match by everything in between the spots. I've made my case why I didn't think it was a good match, and it's fine that you disagree, but you can't call me a contrarian when I have given real reasons why I disagree.


I judge a match on quality which includes everything in between. Your complaints felt very nitpicky at best.


----------



## Anoche

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*



Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> Cody/Dustin was 3 1/2 stars at best. It was a typical WWE match with blood added.



Yep, HHH/Taker at SuperShow Down was better


----------



## sim8

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was expecting the Joshi to be rated higher cause Dave being Dave but all fairly agreeable ratings.
> 
> 
> What? That Joshi match was 100% quality.
> 
> 
> 
> So we're just going to ignore how awkward and clunky it was, how they blatantly stood around waiting for the next spot, how they were supposedly blocking their opponents from breaking up spots even though neither side attempted to sell the effort?
> 
> The joshis run the ropes quick and bump hard that gives the appearance of higher quality work, but the strikes, which I thought joshis were known for, were weak as fuck, there were tons of botches and miscommunications, and the whole part with the weapons was embarrassing.
> 
> Maybe it's because they were a bunch of single's wrestlers in a 6 person tag, but that match was awkward as fuck and I wasn't impressed with anybody in that match. I think Britt, Kylie and Nyla made a much better first impression with me.
Click to expand...

100% agree with this. Too many logic holes and moments where it took me out to rate highly


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I can't wait for Cody to act like a smug asshole to Kenny and the Bucks about this on BTE.


 its gonna be funny :lol with Jericho screaming he deserves a thank you in the background :lol


----------



## EMGESP

You are god damn right that Cody/Dustin match deserved 5*. That is what wrestling is all about. If I had to explain wrestling in one match that is the match I would show people.



Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> Cody/Dustin was 3 1/2 stars at best. It was a typical WWE match with blood added.


It was the storytelling and drama that gave that match 5*. That was one of the most emotional matches in the last decade if not more.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Pretty much every match he ranked I would personally rank a bit lower, especially the Battle Royal.

Except for Cody vs. Dustin. That deserves everything it gets.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

This ruins the 3* gimmick. 

Dustin had a better match with Cody than Omega...

I CAN'T WAIT FOR DUSTIN VS OKADA TRILOGY!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

Everything is too high except Bucks/Bros and Jericho/Omega


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Erik.

"Ahhh shit, here we go again" - :lol :lol :lol

Absolutely love the production on these videos and it's been a great ride through YouTube. I'm so glad they're continuing with "Road to Fyter" though I suppose they have to really without weekly television building it up and now with the AEW section hopefully we can get even more eyes on these videos.

:mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*

I agree with the opener and the last 3 matches.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: WON Double or Nothing ratings*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So we're just going to ignore how awkward and clunky it was, how they blatantly stood around waiting for the next spot, how they were supposedly blocking their opponents from breaking up spots even though neither side attempted to sell the effort?
> 
> The joshis run the ropes quick and bump hard that gives the appearance of higher quality work, but the strikes, which I thought joshis were known for, were weak as fuck, there were tons of botches and miscommunications, and the whole part with the weapons was embarrassing.
> 
> Maybe it's because they were a bunch of single's wrestlers in a 6 person tag, but that match was awkward as fuck and I wasn't impressed with anybody in that match. I think Britt, Kylie and Nyla made a much better first impression with me.


These were all things I noticed as well. Considering I had zero expectations for the Joshi match, it was pretty fun. But I think a lot of people, since their expectations were also low, definitely overrated the match. Lots of timing issues that made me cringe or wince, especially involving genie girl's springboard spots. That kind of stuff takes me out of the action :shrug

I liked the weapon segment too cuz it was cool and different to get that unexpected injection of a different fighting style but it also was clunky and badly choreographed. 

I look forward to seeing the Joshi again, I was impressed especially with the charisma they displayed in getting the crowd to chant and be involved in the match. But yeah the match itself was just decent


----------



## The XL 2

I enjoyed Double or Nothing, but Daves ratings are crazy high, as usual. The undercard was fine, but I'm seeing 4+ stars being tossed around like nothing, it's sort of a joke. The battle royal was terrible, no way was that 3 stars either. The Bucks and Lucha Bros had great spots and great athleticism, but that doesn't make a great wrestling match, so having them at near 5 stars is pretty crazy, but this is Dave Meltzer we're talking about. Cody vs Dustin was phenomenal, that was a well deserved ratings. Jericho/Omega was very good too, can't argue with his rating there.


----------



## ElTerrible

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


LOL 

AEW shows Mike Tyson casually hanging out in the back at Double or Nothing, while WWE drags out these reality TV clowns at Mania and passes them off as celebrities. That´s like already rubbing it in. >


----------



## looper007

I agree with all of Dave's ratings, would have knocked the Joshi match up to a 4 myself if I'm been nit picky. Really thought that match was excellent. 5 Star for Rhodes brothers is deserving. The Last 4 matches were excellent. Overall a fantastic PPV.

Great epilogue video from DON, Loved seen Mike Tyson. Great hearing Kenny talk about Joshi talent and wanting them to get a big audience for their hard work, which they all deserve and hopefully down the line they can get Stardom aboard once the partnership with ROH ends. They really do great video packages in AEW.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Just realized WWE’s last PPV during WCW’s competition was No Way Out 2001 (they bought WCW out by WMX7) - which was in Las Vegas, and DON - the first PPV offer of their first real competition since then was in the same city. Crazy coincidence in wrestling history. Both were great shows IMO.


----------



## IronMan8

MJF said:


> My tips to you would be a few tips I told someone else earlier today.
> 
> 1. Stay off the internet when watching. You'll enjoy it more.
> 2. Go in with an open mind and low expectations.
> 
> Remember, this is an ALTERNATIVE to the WWE. It'll be easy for those who haven't really watched other promotions (Not aimed at you) to turn their nose up at AEW and Double or Nothing because they're not used to anything else, other commentators, other wrestlers etc.
> 
> CM Punk won't be appearing, he's in California commentating at a UFC event and it's likely Moxley won't be there either as he's filming a movie. Neither have been advertised for the show and neither will make or break it.
> 
> Omega is worthy of the hype. But again, depends on what you are expecting. If your hype levels are far too high, he may not meet them.
> 
> Cody/Dustin won't be a 5 star classic in the ring, so hopefully that's not something you're expecting. The build up to it has been exceptional and the story they'll tell in the ring is likely going to be something a little bit more 80s and slow. If that's not your cup of tea or nor a style you're used to, you might dislike it.
> 
> The Bucks are arguably one of the best tag teams in the world but don't sleep on Lucha Brothers. Probably a team you've never heard of if you haven't heard or seen a lot of AEWs roster, but they're fantastic and I believe this could be match of the night.
> 
> Production value is big, I get that. It's what separates a big time promotion to those in the lower leagues. But they aren't WWE, who have been doing this 50+ years. WWE and Vince have PRIDED themselves on their production value even back in the 80s.
> 
> AEW's production will be completely different. They want to portray it as something different. Face and Heel tunnels for example is something completely different. I am sure they'll have big entrances for the bigger wrestlers, that's a given.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand or agree what you mean by ad quality. The production of the Road to Double or Nothing episodes and the "Before the Bell" documentary released on YouTube the other day are some of the best wrestling produced videos I have seen in a very long time, especially outside of the WWE and to think that's the ONE thing that WWE actually do right.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll enjoy the show. If you don't, fair enough. In some WWE fans eyes, they'll look at it as why buy an AMD when you can buy an Intel?


Thought I'd get back to this with my reaction.

I loved the show and already halfway out the door as a WWE-only fan!

I was glad to see a heavier emphasis on story-telling than I expected. The commentators called the story that was happening in front of them in particular, which made the heavy in-ring format more story-driven than anticipated. The WWE commentating style with their disconnected key words unrelated to the match wouldn't have worked with this format.

I hated the opening promo by SCU though. 

AEW is meant to be young and hip, so they opened their big show with a wrinkley bald guy delivering a WWE-style goofy heel promo while the crowd cheers? That was the cringiest promo I've seen all year and at that point I almost gave up on AEW. The match felt like NXT, and then the Brandi Rhodes promo was intelligently delivered, so I watched a couple more NXT-like matches. 

The second half of the show was the best thing I've seen in many years.

Production values were strong enough to convince me they've got the financial investment to compete and that's all I was asking for. The camera issues will be ironed out pretty quickly. Everything looked great.

Young Bucks were absolutely awesome. Cool, great match... hated the gratuitous false finishes though. I completely disengaged about 3 mins before the final pinfall, didn't care who won and don't remember who won.

Omega absolutely sucked. Why does he have grey hair? What's so special about him in-ring? WWE has at least 5 guys who I think are clearly better in-ring who don't have grey hair and I know are good on the mic. I don't see him as a key player moving forward at all, will get pushed down the card after everyone sees him weekly in an English-speaking environment side-by-side with Moxley, Jericho, Punk, etc. 

All in all, I loved it and can't wait for the weekly shows to start. 

If they went head to head with Raw next week, I'd watch AEW live and maybe watch Raw highlights on YouTube later in the week. They really won me over. The Moxley interview on TIJ consolidated him as my favourite wrestler right now, or at least on par with Daniel Bryan and Reigns.


----------

